# MyCyclingLog



## Auntie Helen (21 Jan 2010)

Well folks, as we're all posting in a thread marked 'Cyclogs' although not posting on Cyclogs I thought I ought to start this thread.

Whilst Cyclogs is down (and possibly afterwards) we're using MyCyclingLog with a team for CycleChat and a team for CC Ecosse to track our rides. URL is www.mycyclinglog.com. More are always welcome to join us!


----------



## snorri (21 Jan 2010)

Just thought I'd post now as it's the only hope I have of being anywhere near the top on MyCycling


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Jan 2010)

My husband just piped up "Isolated Danger". Do you know why?


----------



## snorri (21 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> My husband just piped up "Isolated Danger". Do you know why?


Well done, but I am sure he knows it is safe to pass either side.


----------



## lazyfatgit (21 Jan 2010)

Snorri's avatar.


----------



## gavintc (21 Jan 2010)

The last time I went sailing, I broke my collar bone in a MTB race. It was one of these sail, run, row, cycle events held on the Clyde. I do enjoy my sailing - just do not do it often enough.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2010)

keep it up good peeps. Only 172 miles behind 2nd place.


----------



## gaz (21 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> keep it up good peeps. Only 172 miles behind 2nd place.



Should only be around 74 behind now, how do we check the group vs group leader board?


----------



## 4F (22 Jan 2010)

We need Aran20 come on man sign up


----------



## redflightuk (22 Jan 2010)

143 miles to second place at 04:10.


gaz said:


> Should only be around 74 behind now, how do we check the group vs group leader board?


When your're on the group page, click on "view other groups" on the right side of the page.


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2010)

I sent you a joining request when you went to walk your dog the other night ... but I'm still not on the team - am I too slow? (Or am I really thick and messed up the joining request)


----------



## HelenD123 (22 Jan 2010)

Just added my paltry miles for the month but the gap to 2nd place is growing. Hopefully I can add some to the team effort tomorrow as the weather looks more promising.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Jan 2010)

Summerdays, I didn't receive a Joining Request from you - it flags it up when I log onto MyCyclingLog so it's not that I accidentally deleted an email. I suggest you try again!

To find out our ranking in the teams, go to the Groups page and then click at the top right 'View Other Groups' and you see the ranking. Still 160 miles to go... where's Aran20!


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2010)

Ok - I'll have another go - I clicked join and then filled in a little box thing... then sat there waiting............ and waiting ....... and waiting feeling unloved.

I've just had another go - so let me know if it works or not... if not I'll try using explorer instead of google incase that is the problem.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2010)

Google should work fine summerdays. It's what I use.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Jan 2010)

I got the request so Summerdays is now a member of the CC team


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2010)

Thank you ...

Even got an email confirming it...


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Jan 2010)

We're SECOND


----------



## GrasB (22 Jan 2010)

CC taking on the world & winning... mostly


----------



## gavintc (22 Jan 2010)

Pleased to see we have a new target - 1st place. I added some miles tonight to aid our numbers.


----------



## Madcyclist (22 Jan 2010)

I may find it difficult to log many miles next week, exchanging contracts on the house on Monday and out by Friday. Will be off work most of the week but I intend to try and sneak a couple of hours on the bike each morning.

Once the house sales is completed I can finally start planning a 6 month tour of Asia departing late June or early July,including the Manali - Leh highway. Just need to decide on which bike to get for it, currently favouring a Thorn Sherpa in matt black.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Jan 2010)

Wow, I hope you'll log six months of cycle touring for the CC team!


----------



## Madcyclist (22 Jan 2010)

Certainly, although I'm intending to enjoy the change of scenary and culture as much as possible and not be too preoccupied with getting the miles in. Really looking forward to the challenge of the Manali -Leh highway though.


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Jan 2010)

Madcyclist said:


> I may find it difficult to log many miles next week, exchanging contracts on the house on Monday and out by Friday. Will be off work most of the week but I intend to try and sneak a couple of hours on the bike each morning.
> 
> Once the house sales is completed I can finally start planning a 6 month tour of Asia departing late June or early July,including the Manali - Leh highway. Just need to decide on which bike to get for it, currently favouring a Thorn Sherpa in matt black.



Good luck with the house move and the planning for the trip. I think the Thorn Sherpa would be a good frame to have, will you build it up yourself or just make the spec and let Thorn put it together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garz (23 Jan 2010)

Got my first ride in today for the year (not counting turbo sessions) and applied to get in the CC team!


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

You are welcome


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2010)

I tried to join this website but it does not seem to want to send me a verification e-mail, has anyone else had this problem?

I've polished up my winter bike, slipped the race blades on, checked out the lights and put new batteries in the puter - I'm ready to go.....

.....but no where to log!


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2010)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I tried to join this website but it does not seem to want to send me a verification e-mail, has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> I've polished up my winter bike, slipped the race blades on, checked out the lights and put new batteries in the puter - I'm ready to go.....
> 
> .....but no where to log!


Worked OK when I signed up,might be worth trying again.
Need more members and we'll be un-stoppable


----------



## Garz (23 Jan 2010)

* Looks at our forum queen AH then looks away as she spots me *


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2010)

potsy said:


> Worked OK when I signed up,might be worth trying again.
> Need more members and we'll be un-stoppable



I've messaged their support, so I'll see what happens.


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2010)

OK, just worked out the problem, AOL won't talk to them so I'll have to resubmit using another e-mail address - pain


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2010)

OK, I'm in.

Auntie Helen can I please join your club 
I've sent the request.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

Velvet Curtain is in


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2010)

Thank you. Best I go out on the bike now.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

Yep, we need about 2,100 miles to be in first place.


----------



## Arch (23 Jan 2010)

Ok, I've signed up, I'm in the group (quick work there AH!), I've added my bikes and I'm just going to start entering January's rides (and then all last years, for consistency.)

Nice to be back in the logging swing of things! And we must be first, if only because all the other groups seem to be Australians, and we can't let them win...


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

Those Aussies are in their summer, though, so they've got loads of sunshine and daylight to ride in. Us Europeans in the depths of winter are bound to find it harder!


----------



## Arch (23 Jan 2010)

Wayhey, 91 miles this month already!

Every little helps, as they say..

Just going to go through and put in all last year's now...


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

And congratulations to the team for all their cycling:

GrasB 846.92 mi at 18.07 mi/h
mr_hippo 716.50 mi at 14.40 mi/h
ianrauk 704.70 mi at 14.17 mi/h
redflightuk 606.48 mi at 10.60 mi/h
arallsopp 457.70 mi at 13.74 mi/h
Madcyclist 392.12 mi at 15.98 mi/h
Auntie_Helen (Group Admin) 324.21 mi at 10.31 mi/h
Maggot 257.00 mi at 0.00 mi/h
gaz545 253.57 mi at 14.83 mi/h
Flyingscot 213.63 mi at 16.05 mi/h
bhoyjim 211.70 mi at 14.05 mi/h
rafiki 207.53 mi at 10.42 mi/h
Vikeonabike 192.00 mi at 15.93 mi/h
lupin 188.28 mi at 12.01 mi/h
theboytaylor 185.32 mi at 13.27 mi/h
Waspie 172.10 mi at 12.36 mi/h
gazmercer 155.30 mi at 9.61 mi/h
rusky 135.00 mi at 12.71 mi/h
marinyork 134.28 mi at 10.19 mi/h
mistapreston 113.99 mi at 13.54 mi/h
snorri 113.63 mi at 0.00 mi/h
potsy 100.80 mi at 12.87 mi/h
lesterpiglet 93.00 mi at 15.24 mi/h
Arch 91.04 mi at 7.78 mi/h
gavintc 82.38 mi at 16.64 mi/h
Dilbert 73.17 mi at 14.52 mi/h
Davidc 51.50 mi at 9.32 mi/h
ComedyPilot 48.92 mi at 12.44 mi/h
keithoates 45.98 mi at 17.14 mi/h
Panter 40.16 mi at 11.21 mi/h
summerdays 34.65 mi at 9.12 mi/h
lazyfatgit 34.38 mi at 12.28 mi/h
Farley 29.12 mi at 15.88 mi/h
colinr 28.58 mi at 15.04 mi/h
Scoosh 28.01 mi at 14.19 mi/h
Garz 23.59 mi at 16.85 mi/h
4F 18.46 mi at 14.45 mi/h
HelenD123 15.00 mi at 11.25 mi/h
The-Velvet-Curtain 0.00 mi at 0.00 mi/h
on_the_road 0.00 mi at 0.00 mi/h
rh100 0.00 mi at 0.00 mi/h


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2010)

I think I'll stick with this even when cyclogs comes back on line.
Like the 'goals' feature,I've put in 3600 miles as a target and it tells you where you should be up to by today.


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2010)

It looks like we have an ashes situation on our hands. I've just visited the BV Forum and they seem to be remarkably similar to us (only with better tans obviously).


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

I like the goals feature too - I have a yearly goal and one for each month as I assume I'll do more miles in the summer, therefore can do fewer in the winter (so I don't have to do a twelfth of the total each month). I'm quite far behind already...

What seems less significant is individuals' mileage totals. You can only really see the mileage totals of those in your team - so we're all racing GrasB rather that seeing on the home page the top mileage riders.


----------



## Arch (23 Jan 2010)

Well, I've uploaded last year, except for December which I seem to have omitted to write down. Maybe I'll be able to get it off Cyclogs eventually...

It was nice doing it, remembering the longer leisure rides... Back when it was warm and sunny, do you remember then?


----------



## HelenD123 (23 Jan 2010)

I can't seem to get the site to load. Is it working for everyone else? It must know I've finally got some substantial miles to add.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

Not loading just at the mo but was OK 20 mins ago. Probably lots of Americans logging rides...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2010)

Cyclogs does that too Potsy. But I do like MyCyclingLog, so will probably log on both.



potsy said:


> I think I'll stick with this even when cyclogs comes back on line.
> Like the 'goals' feature,I've put in 3600 miles as a target and it tells you where you should be up to by today.


----------



## Arch (23 Jan 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> I can't seem to get the site to load. Is it working for everyone else? It must know I've finally got some substantial miles to add.



Not loading for me at the mo. I was afraid I'd broken it....

Oh, bugger, if this one's broken as well....


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Cyclogs does that too Potsy. But I do like MyCyclingLog, so will probably log on both.


They are both good sites,but if cyclogs is down for too long then I don't think I'll be bothered to transfer all the data over when mycyclinglog is perfectly fine.
Good to finally have something to log at last ahter the last 5 weeks of nothing.100 miles this week,took Friday off as it was 'cats and dogs' up here,but then got asked to work today so cycled in.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

It's back up and we're only 1600 behind BV forums!


----------



## Arch (23 Jan 2010)

Quick, everyone, get out on your bikes!


----------



## HelenD123 (23 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> It's back up and we're only 1600 behind BV forums!



I was going to say only 1600 miles but I've just seen how far ahead of third we are now. We should manage it in a few days.


----------



## HelenD123 (23 Jan 2010)

Arch said:


> Quick, everyone, get out on your bikes!



I've done my bit for the day. 45 chilly miles is quite enough.


----------



## GrasB (23 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> What seems less significant is individuals' mileage totals. You can only really see the mileage totals of those in your team - so we're all racing GrasB rather that seeing on the home page the top mileage riders.


Yeah how did I manage to be up there 100 miles ahead of everyone?.. I a suppose it's because this is my perfect weather conditions 

Tomorrow could end up being my first century day as I've finished my 'real' road bike today... if the weather is good I'll be going out for a shakedown ride in the morning & group ride in the afternoon. Tomorrow will tell I suppose.


----------



## Arch (23 Jan 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> I've done my bit for the day. 45 chilly miles is quite enough.



Indeed, I only managed to force myself to do 30 last Sunday.


Now if only I could log the miles I ride the work trike.... I suppose, with the help of a mapping site I could, but then it's only a max of 4 miles a day. Feels like more with a hundred kilos of stuff on board.


----------



## redflightuk (24 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> It's back up and we're only 1600 behind BV forums!


Just added 50 for saturday and that takes us to 1011 behind.


----------



## redflightuk (24 Jan 2010)

The gaps back to just over 1200 miles, so i'm off to feed the horse then do my bit to close them down again.
Have a good days riding all.


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2010)

I notice Arch has managed to see into the future and pre-logged a ride on the 26th July 2010.Well done Arch can you let me know next weeks lotto numbers please,PM only don't want everyone knowing


----------



## caz (24 Jan 2010)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It looks like we have an ashes situation on our hands. I've just visited the BV Forum and they seem to be remarkably similar to us (only with better tans obviously).



Seems they know about us too.  See last 3 entries - http://www.bv.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11136&start=120


----------



## gavintc (24 Jan 2010)

Just having a good look around the cyclinglog site. It is possible to see the most prolific cyclists, highest speeds etc. For those interested in achieving the highest speed accolades - forget it. The site includes turbo, spin class and I 'suspect' an electric bike. My interest was raised when I start looking at the speeds some were posting and I started to wonder whether we have some top level cyclists on the site, so started to look around, checking out their posted rides etc. Oh well, at least my rides are 'unassisted'.


----------



## TVC (24 Jan 2010)

caz said:


> Seems they know about us too.  See last 3 entries - http://www.bv.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11136&start=120



..And they're quoting me - Game on.


----------



## Madcyclist (24 Jan 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> Good luck with the house move and the planning for the trip. I think the Thorn Sherpa would be a good frame to have, will you build it up yourself or just make the spec and let Thorn put it together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Keith, I'm not planning to build it myself as I'll probably be short of room for the next few months as I'll only be renting a room until I set off. I'm calling Thorn during the week to ensure that the Sherpa will be able to carry the weight as they build the smaller frame sizes in smaller gauge tubing. My other options are either a Roberts Rough Stuff or a Koga Miyata World traveller, preference bing a steel frame.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/madcyclist19/4299479021/sizes/l/in/set-72157613196417990/


----------



## gavintc (24 Jan 2010)

Can I propose that the Cycle Chat team only log road miles. Perhaps we need a short statement on this from our team leader on the matter as I would prefer our position on the cyclinglog leader board to based on good British principles of fair play. 

I for one would not be comfortable defending our position to the Australians if we have been found to have scuffed up the edges of the ball.


----------



## Arch (24 Jan 2010)

potsy said:


> I notice Arch has managed to see into the future and pre-logged a ride on the 26th July 2010.Well done Arch can you let me know next weeks lotto numbers please,PM only don't want everyone knowing





Yeah sorry about that... Changed now...

Sealed bids please for the winner of the Grand National, the name of the next prime minister, and a day by day weather forecast for June....



gavintc said:


> Can I propose that the Cycle Chat team only log road miles. Perhaps we need a short statement on this from our team leader on the matter as I would prefer our position on the cyclinglog leader board to based on good British principles of fair play.



Sounds fair, although if I've already logged my rides 7 months in advance...


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

I like that they've spotted us.

I have added the sentence to our description that it's no turbo miles, only genuine on-the-road miles. We've got to have some fair competitions with the Aussies after all!


----------



## Garz (24 Jan 2010)

Damn right, and when we win it's a proper win!


----------



## GrasB (24 Jan 2010)

Well today didn't go to plan but it's added another 86 miles to our total, it also leaves me with 2 commute days from the 1000 mile barrier , that means I should be a group ride & 3 commute days above target or around 200 miles!

PS. I like carbon frames


----------



## TVC (24 Jan 2010)

That's me under way. The first outing since October so the legs had forgotten what they had to do. Also distracted by seeing lambs in a field - little ones, a week or so old. For a moment the world seemed not to make sense because I'm sure lambs shouldn't be about until March.


----------



## TVC (24 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I like that they've spotted us.
> 
> I have added the sentence to our description that it's no turbo miles, only genuine on-the-road miles. We've got to have some fair competitions with the Aussies after all!



Perhaps you should send them that photo of you in your friends work gear so they know who we've got on our side.


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

Actually I am in the process of registering on their site (a Mod has to approve me) and then I shall tell them that us Poms don't cheat, none of those turbo miles, and that we're in the middle of an ice age.


----------



## Arch (24 Jan 2010)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's me under way. The first outing since October so the legs had forgotten what they had to do. Also distracted by seeing lambs in a field - little ones, a week or so old. For a moment the world seemed not to make sense because I'm sure lambs shouldn't be about until March.



Depends when the ewes were tupped - many farmers spread tupping out, so as to spread lambing (and eventually income) out too. With modern improved breeds they often come indoors to lamb, so it can be controlled more.

Those you saw today will be half way to edible by March!


----------



## Arch (24 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Actually I am in the process of registering on their site (a Mod has to approve me) and then I shall tell them that us Poms don't cheat, none of those turbo miles, and that we're in the middle of an ice age.



Perhaps we should all post our most extreme "Yes, I cycled, in _this_!" pics (except I don't have any, I was too busy staying upright to take pics...) to make a point....

We might be on the verge of starting a diplomatic incident, you know!


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

Only if they approve me to post, of course... I suspect they're all asleep or something, seeing as it's the other side of the world.


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

Good point!

But we'd quite like Hugh Jackman over here (or at least the distaff side of the CycleChatters would, I imagine)


----------



## Waspie (24 Jan 2010)

Erm... daft question probably, but I'm going to ask anyway.

I presume the on road cycling only description on the Cyclechat group includes off road miles? 

I'm planning on doing some mountain biking if the snow on the hills ever decides to bugger off.


----------



## Garz (24 Jan 2010)

Should be fine, I think they are just stating indoor/turbo miles aren't quite cricket.


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

Yes, off-road miles - any miles where you're actually moving along on the bike - are OK. It's just the Turbo or Spinning Class miles that aren't quite cricket.


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

Well I've posted on the Aussie site now!


----------



## Garz (24 Jan 2010)

What have you posted AH?


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

I said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm Auntie Helen from CycleChat (the administrator of our Group/team) and I thought I'd post to say hello.
> 
> ...


----------



## gavintc (24 Jan 2010)

Excellent - you have a pleasant tone in your post.


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

Well if any of them looks like Hugh Jackman I can get even pleasanter


----------



## Garz (24 Jan 2010)

I hear one is called Huge Assman..


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

Don't spoil it Garz or I'll ban ye!


----------



## Waspie (24 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, off-road miles - any miles where you're actually moving along on the bike - are OK. It's just the Turbo or Spinning Class miles that aren't quite cricket.



Cheers. Thought so, just didn't want to inadvertently cheat.


----------



## rusky (24 Jan 2010)

Be sure to post their response on here!


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

They haven't done one - I expect they're asleep or at work or something


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

For those whose browsers won't let you free of CycleChat, here's what they said earlier:



snuffy said:


> Meh...
> 
> Poms and sports...
> 
> *snigger*





Helgirl said:


> BTW guys I feel I must add my name to this list!
> 
> They are seriously worried over there, as they have begun to checkout the other threads to see if we've been 'ball tampering' by having elite riders as members (OK own up Blybo you got Cadel to sign up didn't you!!!) or on electric bikes (personally it's the kangaroo tied to the back of my Trek that gives it extra bounce!!)
> Snuffy I'll probably PM you in the next couple of days...although I don't have a long week day commute.
> ...


----------



## GrasB (24 Jan 2010)

"Helgirl" said:


> Oh and they think you are clocking up the K's on trainers...and are planning on letting you guys know "the rules"


Someone didn't get the gist of our discussion. We were talking about our lot not theirs


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2010)

Typical Aussies, getting the wrong end of the stick... you had better let them know Helles..



GrasB said:


> Someone didn't get the gist of our discussion. We were talking about our lot not theirs


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

I hope I made it clear in the post above that I left on their forum (I've edited it a bit so it's crystal).

Now can any of you pop round to Aran20's and twist his arm to join our team here? And what about those Scottish Splitters?


----------



## Madcyclist (24 Jan 2010)

Not that you're taking the competition seriously !!


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

Not that I took it seriously last year either 

I'm languishing down in 100th place on our team, having a bit of a break this month, but hope to get back up to speed next month to help us along. The competition certainly helps motivate me - it was a bit of a problem on Cyclogs, that we had four times the mileage of the next team! This is much more like it, having some serious competition...


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

Some replies:



rodc said:


> Hi Auntie Helen,
> 
> A little friendly rivalry could be a fun thing.
> 
> ...





ozrider said:


> Hi Aunty Helen
> 
> This is only a single forum based in Victoria (Bicycle Victoria), there appears to be a second group that is open to other riders across Australia. I think most of the heavy hitters use Bikejournal.com http://www.bikejournal.com/clubs_stat.asp.
> 
> ...


and my reply:

Ozrider, that was me assuming you're in summer and that's a benefit. Maybe because the first two weeks of January was snowy and icy here in Britain and lots of us couldn't get out much, or at least go very far. I was hoping to come up with some reason why your lead is less significant, but I was really just making it up.

Lots of other CycleChatters log on Bikejournal but it's a bit too ad heavy and otherwise complicated for us. Cyclogs was really basic and easy to use and MyCyclingLog seems similar, although with a few more features, so it works better for us.

If we have to keep Dannii, could you send Hugh Jackman over here for us?


----------



## Garz (24 Jan 2010)

Does this have a yellow jersey feature like cyclogs or are we going to add that as a personal forum thing?


----------



## Madcyclist (24 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Not that I took it seriously last year either
> 
> I'm languishing down in 100th place on our team, having a bit of a break this month, but hope to get back up to speed next month to help us along. The competition certainly helps motivate me - it was a bit of a problem on Cyclogs, that we had four times the mileage of the next team! This is much more like it, having some serious competition...



That's part of the reason why I stayed with the CycleSocial team last year. I was also on course for 12k last year although my target was only 8k until i had a flare up of back up problems brought on by training for our firms annual 10K run. I prefer the format of CycleSocial with the photo albums, blogs and twitter integration but the site is often very quite.

I'm hoping to squeeze in a couple of the FRNTTC rides before setting off, good test for the tourer and would be great to meet up with other members.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2010)

You lot need to read the BV forums, there are stacks of posts there now about our rivalry.

http://www.bv.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11136&start=135

Also one of them has done a little ticker for us. Mine is






and you can adjust this for your details (change username, keep gid as 528 (that's group ID)).

I think the red line was where I am supposed to be to date (I'm behind in my mileage)


----------



## redflightuk (25 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> You lot need to read the BV forums, there are stacks of posts there now about our rivalry.
> 
> http://www.bv.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11136&start=135
> 
> Read some of them earlier this morning. Think we might have some fun with this group.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2010)

You got a mention in my reply, John!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2010)

Excellent stuff Helles, they sound like a good bunch.. always good for a bit of friendly rivalry.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2010)

gavintc said:


> Just having a good look around the cyclinglog site. It is possible to see the most prolific cyclists, highest speeds etc. For those interested in achieving the highest speed accolades - forget it. The site includes turbo, spin class and I 'suspect' an electric bike. My interest was raised when I start looking at the speeds some were posting and I started to wonder whether we have some top level cyclists on the site, so started to look around, checking out their posted rides etc. Oh well, at least my rides are 'unassisted'.


Gavin, I haven't been able to find this listing easily (i.e. overall mileage by individual user). Perhaps I'm being dense, but could you give me a hint of how to find it.

I'm eighth in the CC team so I'll be utterly appalling overall - rather a disappointment after being first overall in Cyclogs in September - but I'd still be interested to see it.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2010)

Garz said:


> Does this have a yellow jersey feature like cyclogs or are we going to add that as a personal forum thing?


Dunno... I suppose we could have a forum one if it doesn't.

It's a shame we can't have the ticker visible in our signatures but there are no image codes for sigs. I suppose one could try to remember to post the link on the bottom of posts in this thread:


----------



## redflightuk (25 Jan 2010)

Good reply Helen. Like the tan pics, shows them we do get some sunshine here,


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2010)

Even if it was six months ago!


----------



## percrime (25 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Even if it was six months ago!



Good luck matching Melbournes weather. Last week we had a 45 degree (Celcius) day.. the night time temperature fell to 32.. and the max the next day was 25. 

Oh and the UV index is somewhat high at the moment. It varies from extreme to as low as extreme some days.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2010)

Welcome Percrime, one of the BV Forum Mods I see. Are we starting a new era in Imperial/Colonial rivalry, I ask myself?


----------



## Fnaar (25 Jan 2010)

Auntie H... have sent you a request to join the merry band of Cycle Chatters...


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2010)

Glad to welcome two more users, Fnaar and Coco


----------



## Fnaar (25 Jan 2010)

Vielen dank


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2010)

Bitte sehr!


----------



## Coco (25 Jan 2010)

I'm still devolved to CC Ecosse too


----------



## Arch (25 Jan 2010)

I love the internet, little old us, starting a war friendly rivalry with folk on the other side of the world!

Admin will be so proud....

I wondered about joining myself - then if I can't do as many miles as some, I can at least rise to top poster! But I don't know if there's room for another forum in my life....


----------



## Davidc (25 Jan 2010)

I've just found this thread - had to happen!

It's nice to know that the Aussies have noticed CC creeping up on them.

Have we found out yet whether the leader board is for the year or just the month?


----------



## snorri (25 Jan 2010)

Arch said:


> I wondered about joining myself - then if I can't do as many miles as some, I can at least rise to top poster! But I don't know if there's room for another forum in my life....


Arch, you could "help" the CC team by engaging the BV team in lengthy forum discussions and so keeping them tied to the keyboard and off their bikes, I suspect they may be trying to do that with us already.


----------



## GrasB (25 Jan 2010)

Arch, throw enough pebbles in the pond & eventually you'll fill it. Sure you might not make a big impact on your own but lots of pebbles add up to more than one big stone


----------



## Arch (25 Jan 2010)

GrasB said:


> Arch, throw enough pebbles in the pond & eventually you'll fill it. Sure you might not make a big impact on your own but lots of pebbles add up to more than one big stone



Thanks. I think. Am I a pebble? 

Does that mean I have true grit?

Of course, we could encourage some of our more... unusual... members to sign up on that forum, confuse them to death...


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2010)

Arch said:


> Thanks. I think. Am I a pebble?
> 
> Does that mean I have true grit?
> 
> *Of course, we could encourage some of our more... unusual... members to sign up on that forum, confuse them to death...*


Great idea Arch wonder what they'd make of jimbolee and Blazed


----------



## Davidc (25 Jan 2010)

Arch said:


> Thanks. I think. Am I a pebble?
> 
> Does that mean I have true grit?
> 
> Of course, we could encourage some of our more... unusual... members to sign up on that forum, confuse them to death...



They're probably having enough trouble translating AH's British English into Australian without any more joining her .


----------



## GrasB (25 Jan 2010)

Arch, no it was just an analogy, but you can be if you want. It could mean you can delicately dance across water making small splashes before gracefully diving to the bottom of the pond  (can I stop digging now? )


----------



## Arch (25 Jan 2010)

potsy said:


> Great idea Arch wonder what they'd make of jimbolee and Blazed



Dare I say... Yen.... No, that would be cruel.

GrasB:  I like the idea of dancing and skipping gracefully. Not something I'm normally capable of in reality, more like lumpen sinking. Not as lumpen as this time last year though, here's to more miles this year!


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jan 2010)

I don't fancy the Aussies chances, if they can only just keep ahead of us in winter when it's summer for them?


----------



## Davidc (25 Jan 2010)

A century or so back, by the time the letters with the latest mileage had been exchanged, it would have been summer mileage against summer mileage.....

And then came the www.


----------



## GrasB (25 Jan 2010)

How about we make them choose, Dannii or Blazed & jimbolee?


----------



## 4F (25 Jan 2010)

Nice one Hells, time for an extra effort to get ahead of the convicts


----------



## mitzikatzi (26 Jan 2010)

Hello All! I am another one from down under. Interesting Forum btw


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2010)

Hi mitzikatzi, welcome to the UK and welcome to the forum. Nice to see some of our antipodean rivals aboard good ship CycleChat.


----------



## mitzikatzi (26 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Hi mitzikatzi, welcome to the UK and welcome to the forum. Nice to see some of our antipodean rivals aboard good ship CycleChat.



Thanks for the welcome. Some of my ancestors made the boat trip down under in the late 1800's.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jan 2010)

Hello there mitzikatzi.

Well that's that's this month's target reached with a few days to spare


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2010)

Well done GrasB. But we're 2000 behind the Aussies so you need to work on that now


----------



## GrasB (26 Jan 2010)

So no pressure then ... well I can only make about 250 of those miles up anyway as every time i try & do more than 50 miles/day over a week I've been ill the week or so after.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2010)

Davidc, how do I get the text in my sig that becomes the URL when you click it?


----------



## Davidc (26 Jan 2010)

Hello Helen, there are a couple of ways to do it, this is the proper one, and it's a similar procedure for doing it in a post (use advanced editor).

1. Go to the web page you want to link to and copy the URL in the same way you must have done for the full one that's in your sig line.

2. Go to the signature editing screen in CC

3. Type in what you want to in there.

4. Select the word or phrase you want the link to be from (or the whole lot if you're lazy like me) using the usual holding left button and using the pointer, or shift and an arrow.

5. Click on the little earth globe symbol with what looks like a figure 8 - supposed to be a link of a chain - on its side at the bottom. Its 5th from the right

6. You will be presented with a dialogue box asking for the URL. Paste it from the clipboard.

Done.

Let me know if you have a problem and I'll sort out some screen shots for you.

David.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2010)

Excellent, it works - thank you!


----------



## Madcyclist (26 Jan 2010)

Missed commuting today and didn't find the time for a ride, probably the same tomorrow but hopefully will get a chance for an hour or two on Thursday.


----------



## Madcyclist (27 Jan 2010)

I've just popped out for an hours cycling, couldn't sleep needed to clear my head. Roads extremely quite, made a pleasant change.


----------



## klu (27 Jan 2010)

Hello all, from sunny Oz. Just thought I'd announce my presence after lurking here for the past several days. I have to apologize. It was me who initially alerted our forum to the impending British advancement. 


_Re: Cycling Journal - (incl My Cycling Log details)
by klu » Sun 24 Jan 2010, 8:15 am

Haha. BV forums seems to have been targeted by a rival forum. Looks like some good old Imperial rivalry._


----------



## weg (27 Jan 2010)

G'day Poms. And Auntie Helen. 

Now that Auntie Helen and Snuffy have made the toss, I'd like to thank Auntie Helen for putting Cav up for transfer:


Auntie Helen on BV forum said:


> Sixthly, you posted some photos of weedy chaps in green.


We'll happily give him a visa if you don't want him. Together with Robbie and Heinrich, that should give us most of the 2010 sprints. Should be fun. 

Heading out for more sunshine now.  Cheers


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2010)

G'day weg and welcome to CycleChat.

Well, fellow CycleChatters, we seem to be dropping behind, with 3000 miles to make up now. Argh!

Anyone (GrasB? the Aussies?) know whether the rankings start again on 1st February?


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> G'day weg and welcome to CycleChat.
> 
> Well, fellow CycleChatters, we seem to be dropping behind, with 3000 miles to make up now. Argh!
> 
> Anyone (GrasB? the Aussies?) know whether the rankings start again on 1st February?



Now I feel even guiltier for not commuting yet this week.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2010)

no commuting for me today either as football calls


----------



## klu (27 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Anyone (GrasB? the Aussies?) know whether the rankings start again on 1st February?



I've been using MCL for a couple of years now. The stats do NOT reset after every month. It will reset at the start of the New Year though. So that give you guys plenty of time to (try to) catch us.

You won't lose all your data each year though. You can still access your past years' mileage, and also total mileage for each of your bikes. Same goes for group data. For instance, I just checked our (BV) group yearly stats: 2006 = 4568km, 2007 = 34745km, 2008 = 105704km, 2010 = ???. It's all displayed in bar chart and numerical format.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2010)

Thanks Klu for letting us know about the yearly, rather than monthly, resets. In a way this is slightly disappointing as if it's monthly we have more chance of catching you, at least for one month in the year, whereas yearly will be more tricky as you seem to be pulling away again. I think we've signed up most of higher mileage names from our team in Cyclogs (except for one chap) so we probably can't add a great deal more to the weekly total that easily. Well, it'd help if I got on my backside and put in some more miles, but I'm being lazy this month.


----------



## klu (27 Jan 2010)

Wow. I just saw that sudden surge in our mileage over the past few days too. If it makes you feel any better, we just came out of an effective 4-day long weekend, with beautiful mid-high 20s for the past few days. Plus, a lot of people were doing this ride on the weekend.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2010)

That looks shockingly hilly!


----------



## summerdays (27 Jan 2010)

I haven't worked out yet if you can edit an entry once you hit save. 

Also I haven't yet worked out the maintenance bit ... if I put in the number of miles already on the clock - do I do it to today or can I say what they were on the 1st of Jan. Currently missing some of the data but I do know what the ODO said on Jan 1st.

I hate change and having to relearn things.... all too complicated (could be I'm thick) .


----------



## Davidc (27 Jan 2010)

summerdays said:


> I haven't worked out yet if you can edit an entry once you hit save.
> 
> Also I haven't yet worked out the maintenance bit ... if I put in the number of miles already on the clock - do I do it to today or can I say what they were on the 1st of Jan. Currently missing some of the data but I do know what the ODO said on Jan 1st.
> 
> I hate change and having to relearn things.... all too complicated (could be I'm thick) .



Yes you can edit. You click on the little pencil icon.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2010)

Once you put a service in on the bike (and you can give the Odometer of when you did the service) it counts up how many miles you've done since that service (i.e. miles to date) which is quite handy. It's good to be able to put the service info in as I always thought that was a bit of a weak spot with Cyclogs.


----------



## Arch (27 Jan 2010)

BTW, in case anyone is bored enough to wonder, I don't have one weekly commute of about 18 miles - I accumulate the mileage for the week, for two reasons:

1. It's a faff putting in 3 or 6 mile rides, and
2. The computer on my winter hack is very cheap, and the qr dismounting is a bit stiff, so I leave it on the bike, which means it's downstairs, and there's no way I'll remember every day to check the details and reset it. Once a week, I can just about remember.

Also, I know my average speed is woeful sometimes - recently I've walked with the bike a bit, either because of ice, or because I've met a work colleague on the way in, and got off to walk along with them.

And sometimes, I'm just slow!


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2010)

I was going to have a rest day today but thought AH might tell me off so struggled in through the pain barrier,was well windy on way home too,20mph winds mainly against me with the occasional crosswind to try knocking me into the gutter!!


----------



## GrasB (27 Jan 2010)

posty. you'll hate me for saying this but I had winds in the 15-20mph region as a tail wind... oh how glad I am I didn't have to cycle into that this morning!


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2010)

Well someone (eck?) has dropped me down into ninth position. Ninth! What's the world coming to? I used to be second or third in the CC team in Cyclogs.

Keep up the good work folks, we're only 2,500 miles behind the Aussies!


----------



## rusky (27 Jan 2010)

potsy said:


> I was going to have a rest day today but thought AH might tell me off so struggled in through the pain barrier,was well windy on way home too,20mph winds mainly against me with the occasional crosswind to try knocking me into the gutter!!



I know what you mean, I have a partially slippd disc & a cold & it wasn't worth the greif so I cycled


----------



## eck (27 Jan 2010)

Sorry Auntie, maybe it was me. 
I finally got round, this afternoon, to logging my miles kilometers for the year. 
But they're also on CC Ecosse.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2010)

Well tomorrow I shall do my best to claw back a bit of position in the rankings as I'm off on a pootle with Wowbagger of about 45 miles. Thing is, last time we attempted this route we got distracted by the rather fine curry house in Dunmow, stayed there for two and a half hours and then went home again so a total of 20 miles rather than 45. The curry house is on our route again tomorrow...


----------



## summerdays (27 Jan 2010)

Arch said:


> Also, I know my average speed is woeful sometimes - recently I've walked with the bike a bit, either because of ice, or because I've met a work colleague on the way in, and got off to walk along with them.
> 
> And sometimes, I'm just slow!



I haven't checked yet but I'm hoping you may even be slower than me... I've never managed to get my average into double figures apart from occasionally.


----------



## marinyork (27 Jan 2010)

Mine's not particularly fast either.


----------



## snorri (27 Jan 2010)

Arch said:


> I know my average speed is woeful sometimes - recently I've walked with the bike a bit, either because of ice, or because I've met a work colleague on the way in, and got off to walk along with them.


No one need know of your "woeful" speed Arch , I see it as an advantage of MCL that, unlike Cyclogs, it does not demand input of time information.
Anyway, it is nicer to be sociable than fast.


----------



## Arch (28 Jan 2010)

snorri said:


> No one need know of your "woeful" speed Arch , I see it as an advantage of MCL that, unlike Cyclogs, it does not demand input of time information.
> Anyway, it is nicer to be sociable than fast.



Thank you. I do input my time, because I like to be able to estimate journey times. But I did slow down last year, even before I switched to the winter hack, I have no idea why.

Still, I am generally feeling a bit faster in the last week or so...

Sociable is indeed best. But for that, one needs to be fast enough to keep up!


----------



## gavintc (28 Jan 2010)

If we are to make any attempt at getting back in touch with the BV group, we are going to need to put into a 50 mile extra effort - EACH. Hope I can get out for a decent one this weekend, but my wife has a list of jobs that need doing.


----------



## andyfromotley (28 Jan 2010)

request sent AH, every little helps i guess?


----------



## Arch (28 Jan 2010)

Yikes! I'm limited to Sunday this weekend, and I'm afraid I'm a bit of a weather wuss at the moment... Fingers crossed for a nice day.

But I've just thought of something. Of course they have more miles. Australia is way bigger than the UK. They have further to ride! In fact I bet everything over there is bigger to scale, and they have 6 foot diameter wheels and everything...


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Jan 2010)

Well I did 50.01 miles today so hopefully that helps. I'm doing 50 on Saturday too. Not that that will enable us to close the gap that much...

I've jumped ahead of MadCylist though... back to eighth position in our team.


----------



## redflightuk (28 Jan 2010)

Just added 34and a bit. Hope to get some good riding over the weekend. Taking one of the longer routes to/from work tomorrow.


----------



## andyfromotley (29 Jan 2010)

more snow this weekend? 
Can i log my miles from the velodrome on sunday??


----------



## Davidc (29 Jan 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> more snow this weekend?
> Can i log my miles from the velodrome on sunday??



Even if there isn't the wind's raw cold out there. Riding a couple of miles to do some shopping nearly froze my face off!


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jan 2010)

Yep, it's cold, and I'm supposed to be doing 50 miles again tomorrow on a group ride with YACF. I shall make sure I have my buff to keep my face warm.

Andy, I think velodrome is OK as it's actually proper cycling, rather than stationary pedalling. Anyone else have a view?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2010)

Fine with me. The bike is moving over a distance, soooooooo....


----------



## Davidc (29 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Fine with me. The bike is moving over a distance, soooooooo....


 I'd agree. It's a perfectly normal place to ride a bike, just as a mountain track or a road is.


----------



## andyfromotley (29 Jan 2010)

i was only joking, i doubt it will add up to a mile.


----------



## GrasB (29 Jan 2010)

I think if similar miles would have been logged on a GPS it's fine... At the end of the day if you're pushing out 200w while actually going somewhere you're fighting real-world resistances even if it is idealised in the case of a velodrome.


----------



## Arch (30 Jan 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> i was only joking, i doubt it will add up to a mile.



Maybe I ought to add my work miles. I guess I might have done two miles yesterday additional to my commute, but the trikes don't have computers on, so I'll have to work it out on mapmyride or something. Can I get extra points for a) three wheels,  a hundred or so kilos of cargo, and c) a bloody horrible headwind for half the time....


----------



## GrasB (30 Jan 2010)

Arch. think pebbles & the pond... pebbles & pond I tell you


----------



## summerdays (30 Jan 2010)

At the end of the year those 1 miles add up - I mean 365 x 1 mile would exceed one of my monthly aims - so log them (I do - my school run to pick up the youngest is 1 mile there and back and I log that - though usually combined with what ever the rest of the day is).


----------



## Arch (30 Jan 2010)

GrasB said:


> Arch. think pebbles & the pond... pebbles & pond I tell you



Ok, I'll work my trike miles out for the week. My boss is going to wonder why if I suddenly opt for the trike round everyday, instead of sometimes driving the electric vehicle. Mind you, he knows me well enough to understand....

I did work out that on our hardest day, the trike can do up to four miles, depending on how the vehicle battery holds out. It's not much, until you take into account the laden weight....

Yesterday at one point, the wind was so awful that we debated fitting tribars, but that makes steering a bit tricky, since you need the leverage on an upright trike, or the front wheel just shimmies....


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2010)

I see someone else has had a 'see into the future' moment

lazyfatgit Wishaw Max Speed:25.00


 Wed, May 26, 2010 - 4.00 mi [Cycling] 4.00 mi in 00:15:00 hours at 16.00 mi/h


----------



## Arch (31 Jan 2010)

Managed an impromptu 11 miles today, going to the supermarket - not bad, as the supermarket is about 500 yards from my flat. So instead of left, straight on, right, left, right: I went right, right, left, straight on, left, left, right, straight on, right, left, right, left, right, left, left, straight on, left, (detour into Designer Outlet to look for cheap Craghoppers, buy nothing) left, left, right, right, left, left, straight on, right. I trust this makes things clear?

And on my winter hack, and in jeans etc...

So that adds to my weekly 18 miles of commuting...


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2010)

eer right! 



Arch said:


> So instead of left, straight on, right, left, right: I went right, right, left, straight on, left, left, right, straight on, right, left, right, left, right, left, left, straight on, left, (detour into Designer Outlet to look for cheap Craghoppers, buy nothing) left, left, right, right, left, left, straight on, right. I trust this makes things clear?
> 
> .


----------



## Madcyclist (31 Jan 2010)

House move now completed, settled in to my parents for a few months, time to start planning my tour.

Back to commuting tomorrow !!


----------



## GrasB (31 Jan 2010)

Arch said:


> Managed an impromptu 11 miles today, going to the supermarket - not bad, as the supermarket is about 500 yards from my flat. So instead of left, straight on, right, left, right: I went right, right, left, straight on, left, left, right, straight on, right, left, right, left, right, left, left, straight on, left, (detour into Designer Outlet to look for cheap Craghoppers, buy nothing) left, left, right, right, left, left, straight on, right. I trust this makes things clear?
> 
> And on my winter hack, and in jeans etc...
> 
> So that adds to my weekly 18 miles of commuting...


In relative terms this manages to beat me 10 miles commute turns into a 36 mile commute by a fair margin


----------



## Noodley (31 Jan 2010)

I have registered but have not received confirmation e-mail. I have checked spam folder just in case but it's not there either...


Edit:
Just seen a message on the website that aol e-mail addresses don't work - so you'll have to do without my miles.


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2010)

Registered with mycyclinglog in general or with the CycleChat group? If the latter, I haven't received your request.


----------



## Noodley (31 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Registered with mycyclinglog in general or with the CycleChat group? If the latter, I haven't received your request.



see my above edit....


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2010)

How many miles do you have? Do you have another email address with which you can register? We need all the help we can get!


----------



## Panter (31 Jan 2010)

I've just added the 30 miles I've done today, which has virtually doubled my mileage for this Year with Christmas, chest infections, the weather, mechanicals....

Hopefully things will be back to normal next week


----------



## Noodley (31 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> How many miles do you have? Do you have another email address with which you can register? We need all the help we can get!



Not many at all at present, but I've only been back on my bike for a few days after months off! 

No, I don't have another e-mail. 

Someone else will just have to try harder!


----------



## Wowbagger (31 Jan 2010)

Well I've thrown my weight behind the Cyclechat effort on MCL, but the BV lot are over 5000 miles ahead!


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Feb 2010)

HelenD123 reporting for duty. My coach (AKA Spandex) has told me I've got to do 600 miles this month in preparation for my trip across Canada so I've braved the chilly conditions and commuted today. I'll be doing my bit to beat the Australians!


----------



## Davidc (1 Feb 2010)

The Australians' mileage increase is a bit scary! Can someone nip over and do a bit of tyre knobbling for us? Perhaps CC should be insisting on a few drug tests!


----------



## gaz (1 Feb 2010)

added around 100miles yesterday, but from looking at it today, it seams that it's a running total for the groups and within the group.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2010)

They have said on their forum that have their winter to come where they will do less cycling. Though can't see it being that bad in Australia in winter...



Davidc said:


> The Australians' mileage increase is a bit scary! Can someone nip over and do a bit of tyre knobbling for us? Perhaps CC should be insisting on a few drug tests!


----------



## gavintc (1 Feb 2010)

Yes, the BV crew have an impressive lead. A very good effort from them. I just hope that come our summer, we can make some inroads into this lead. Sadly, I think the hurdle will prove insurmountable and we will be playing for a runner's up medal.


----------



## Davidc (1 Feb 2010)

It's more entertaining than always having CC ahead by a country mile on Cyclogs though. And its always possible that my measly 1800 to 2000 annual miles might make a difference.

(Its a bit like voting in a knife edge marginal constituency......)


----------



## gavintc (1 Feb 2010)

Davidc said:


> The Australians' mileage increase is a bit scary! Can someone nip over and do a bit of tyre knobbling for us? Perhaps CC should be insisting on a few drug tests!



Careful, we do not want to be accused of being whinging poms!


----------



## Davidc (1 Feb 2010)

gavintc said:


> Careful, we do not want to be accused of being whinging poms!



Why not?


----------



## andyfromotley (1 Feb 2010)

Its a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Arch (1 Feb 2010)

ianrauk said:


> They have said on their forum that have their winter to come where they will do less cycling. Though can't see it being that bad in Australia in winter...



Yebbut, I bet they're all wusses and think anything below 15 C is too cold....
(says she, well aware they might read this....)

davidc - tyre knobbling? Is that where we go and stick knobbles on their tyres to slow them down? We could add some cheap s'penshun at the same time....


----------



## Davidc (1 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> davidc - tyre knobbling? Is that where we go and stick knobbles on their tyres to slow them down? We could add some cheap s'penshun at the same time....



Hadn't thought of it that way, but I know that if I put the knobblies back on my mtb I slow down by an average 2mph, and get tired faster so good idea there - it's more benign than what I had in mind 

I trust that it's full sus you're proposing - maximum energy loss. 

D'you think they'd notice if our local spy sneaked in at night and swapped their bikes for £80 BSOs? 'cos I think that's what it'll take for CC to catch them at the present rate of progress. 

Edit: That's BSOs with the forks fitted by ASDA btw.


----------



## Arch (1 Feb 2010)

We had some bent bikes dumped by our compound today, and I carried one inside, and could barely lift it! We could use that one, I'm sure we could bend the frame and forks back to nearly straight, if we tried....


----------



## Wowbagger (1 Feb 2010)

Do you think Australians will have the concentration span to keep this up for 12 months?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Feb 2010)

Wowbagger said:


> Do you think Australians will have the concentration span to keep this up for 12 months?


What else is there to do when one is a convict? I'm sure they can. 

I've signed up to the site and am awaiting my email confirmation, but as it's only commuting miles it'll only be about 200 - 300 a month (assuming I get round to logging them) and the occaisional 60 miler (charity rides and/or CC rides).


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Feb 2010)

I'll attempt to join the team whenever I get my confirmation, btw.


----------



## Madcyclist (2 Feb 2010)

Pleased to be back commuting again this week, intend to slowly build up the mileage before touring later this year.

Nearly taken out by a light van on the way home yesterday, van ended up sideways across the carraigeway right behind me !!


----------



## Davidc (2 Feb 2010)

Wowbagger said:


> Do you think Australians will have the concentration span to keep this up for 12 months?



It's competitive, we're a bunch of poms - Yes.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Feb 2010)

I'm sitting here looking out of the window at the rain thinking, 'nah!'

This time last year I was cycling 33 miles per day.

I'm rubbish in 2010!


----------



## redflightuk (2 Feb 2010)

Me too Helen. I'm about 60 miles down on this time last year.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Feb 2010)

I'm about 500 miles down already. Argh!

Still not venturing out today as I have an annoying cough. But I'm bored out of my brain...


----------



## andyfromotley (2 Feb 2010)

Logged 6 miles for the velodrome on sunday. Thats 40 laps, i am sure i did closer to twice that but as i didnt keep count i have erred on the side of caution.


----------



## Garz (2 Feb 2010)

Hmm last year I recall it snowing around february so not much difference except it being severe earlier. The cold has lasted a long time though now that I get withdrawal symptoms if I don't get on the steed..


----------



## Snuffy (2 Feb 2010)

Greetings CycleChatters...

Since your MCL admin, Auntie Helen has provided us over at the BV forums with a target for our whinging pom and bad beer jokes, as the BV forum MCL admin, I thought I should drop by your forum too.

Feel free to direct any Fosters or Monigue jokes in my general direction as I'm sure you require some form of distraction from the endless monotony of having to ride on the spot indoors. In the mean time, I will be out riding my bike somewhere in the 15 hours of daylight that we have along one of our stunning coastal roads.

(actually, I'm going to spend the next 8 hours in the office pushing papers and twiddling spreadsheets)

Bring on the competition!

PS: Can anyone explain why Cav rubs his nipple like this?


----------



## andyfromotley (2 Feb 2010)

Snuffy said:


> Greetings CycleChatters...
> 
> Since your MCL admin, Auntie Helen has provided us over at the BV forums with a target for our whinging pom and bad beer jokes, as the BV forum MCL admin, I thought I should drop by your forum too.
> 
> ...



I think he's saying 'that Mcewan is a right aussie tit, he thought he could beat me........'

Enjoy your cycling for now mate, unless it starts raining there soon the only way you'll be getting around is by camel.

Oh and btw

andy


----------



## weg (2 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm about 500 miles down already. Argh!
> 
> Still not venturing out today as I have an annoying cough. But I'm bored out of my brain...


No indoor velodromes?


----------



## Snuffy (2 Feb 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> I think he's saying 'that Mcewan is a *right* aussie tit, he thought he could beat me........'



I think you're confusing your left and right.... I know it can be hard for you guys sometimes, but please try


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Feb 2010)

weg said:


> No indoor velodromes?


The only time I went to a velodrome with my trike I wasn't allowed on it. Not sure it'd work too well with the banking, I have to say.


----------



## Arch (3 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> The only time I went to a velodrome with my trike I wasn't allowed on it. Not sure it'd work too well with the banking, I have to say.



I don't think an upright trike would work too well on banking (well, you'd have to be a very confident and expert trike rider to do it), but a recumbent should be fine. And fun!


----------



## dodgy (3 Feb 2010)

Joined


----------



## Madcyclist (4 Feb 2010)

Getting back in the swing of commuting again, opened up the taps and had a blast on the return yesterday, plannning on a few extras on the return today if I get off work on time for a change.

Time to start climbing the leaderboard !!


----------



## Davidc (4 Feb 2010)

I hate this winter's weather.

Two more evening pleasure rides cancelled this week and I've used the c*r three times for short local trips. That's at least 30 miles lost from my total.

I can put up with a bit of rain, but I'm not a duck, or a fish, or a penguin.

No apologies for whingeing - I'm getting fed up with it!


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2010)

I haven't been out for two days due to an annoying cold and I suspect I won't venture forth today either.

I'm going to get unreasonably fat at this rate if I don't get pedalling again!


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I haven't been out for two days due to an annoying cold and I suspect I won't venture forth today either.
> 
> I'm going to get unreasonably fat at this rate if I don't get pedalling again!



What would 'reasonably fat' be?

I'm just smug, because until May (it was May last year I started logging miles when I got new batteries for the computer) I'm bound to be ahead. In fact I am anyway, because I have more commuting this year.

Should have some new wheels this weekend, so it would be nice if at least one day wasn't grim, to take them out for a spin...


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2010)

'Reasonably fat' is of course the pleasant curviness of your average 'properly curvy' woman like Catherine Zeta Jones, rather than the stick-thinness of Victoria Beckham.


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> 'Reasonably fat' is of course the pleasant curviness of your average 'properly curvy' woman like Catherine Zeta Jones, rather than the stick-thinness of Victoria Beckham.



Oh, ok, I see! Fortunately, I don't think I'm ever going to run any risk of stick-thinness. Stumpy log-ness is more like it...

BTW, does anyone else think "Auntie Helen's MyCyclingLog Tracker Bar" sounds like it ought to have oats and raisins in it?


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2010)

Not raisins but chocolate chips!


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Not raisins but chocolate chips!



I was going to say choc chips, but decided to be good....


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> Oh, ok, I see! Fortunately, I don't think I'm ever going to run any risk of stick-thinness. Stumpy log-ness is more like it...
> 
> BTW, does anyone else think "Auntie Helen's MyCyclingLog Tracker Bar" sounds like it ought to have oats and raisins in it?



Hey, leave me out of this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaz (4 Feb 2010)

I'm catching you Auntie Helen... tomorrows two commutes add 30miles


----------



## summerdays (5 Feb 2010)

Davidc said:


> I hate this winter's weather.
> 
> Two more evening pleasure rides cancelled this week and I've used the c*r three times for short local trips. That's at least 30 miles lost from my total.
> 
> ...



Don't look at next weeks forecast ... you will be even more gloomy.


----------



## andyfromotley (5 Feb 2010)

Crap weather and now bike is broke. waiting to see if LBS can sort it today.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2010)

Well I'm feeling a bit more human today so hopefully I can get out on the bike - probably not enough to stay ahead of Gaz though


----------



## gaz (5 Feb 2010)

Anything more than 12 miles should keep you infront.


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2010)

gaz said:


> I'm catching you Auntie Helen... tomorrows two commutes add 30miles


I'm catching her too only 16 places behind now
If she don't recover for maybe 5 weeks I might just do it


----------



## mr_hippo (5 Feb 2010)

Well. I should hit the 2000km mark today if...
I came off yesterday and unfortunately all a lot of the roads here do not have a smooth run-off and where I came off had a 70cm drop. I managed to land in a clump of dead trees - I'm a bit battered and bruised but the road bike has a broken R ergolever so it will be off the road until I find a replacement; Campag is difficult to find in Thailand.
After 50 years cycling you learn how to land with minimal damage but it's still painful!
The Trek 7200 is ready for the road, I'm just about to have breakfast and I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Feb 2010)

Sorry to hear you've had an off, Mr Hippo. Looks like time for n+1 - and a trike this time!

I've hopped ahead of Madcyclist after today's rides, so hopefully I can ward Potsy off a bit longer!


----------



## gaz (5 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Sorry to hear you've had an off, Mr Hippo. Looks like time for n+1 - and a trike this time!
> 
> I've hopped ahead of Madcyclist after today's rides, so hopefully I can ward Potsy off a bit longer!



oooo sneaky.. i was ahead of you for like an hour


----------



## mr_hippo (6 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Sorry to hear you've had an off, Mr Hippo. Looks like time for n+1 - and a trike this time!


Managed 71.18 kms on the Trek hybrid today - took it nice and easy. Just planning my next bike - possibly another Trek. Replacement parts on order for the road bike.
I did think about a trike but in Bangkok traffic - it's not worth it. I was filtering through heavy traffic when I saw two pickup trucks with some nice teak furniture on board. I had a nice, long coffee stop about 18kms from where I passed them - I must have been there for at least 40 minutes. As I was leaving, guess who was pulling in? The same two pickups!
Corrections to yesterday's post - the drop off was more like 40cms and the clump of trees was:-





A heap of dirt and gravel with a dead tree in it.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Feb 2010)

That does look a bit ouch! But at least it's sunshiny where you are!

Gotta say, the Aussies have pulled out a bit of a commanding lead now. They have five more members, however - all we need is five more mile-munchers like redflight, GrasB, Mr Hippo, Eck, Ian, Aran20, and we'd be fine!


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Feb 2010)

Bad luck on "the off" Mr_Hippo hope the bruises will be soon be gone. I would have thought that using Shimano in that part of the world would have made it easier to get spares etc.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr_hippo (6 Feb 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> Bad luck on "the off" Mr_Hippo hope the bruises will be soon be gone. I would have thought that using Shimano in that part of the world would have made it easier to get spares etc.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There's a good reason why the road bike has Campag! When I started cycling all those years ago, Campag was the best and I promised myself that I would have Campag one day - took me the best part of 40 years but I got there.
The new road bike will be Shimano equipped and I'm just working out the best specs for me.
Bruises almost gone but have a swollen R index finger. I was surprised how light my injuries were.


----------



## Crackle (6 Feb 2010)

I was reading their forum yesterday, the competitive spirit is in full swing. Can't let them win. I shall join when I'm back on the bike and add my measly mileage but every little helps.


----------



## Madcyclist (6 Feb 2010)

Sorry to hear about your off Mr Hippo, you've built up a fair lead over me so far this year mainly due to the UK snow and moving house. My tour will definately be on this year now just ironing out some of the details at the moment but looking to be in Bangkok sometime in Aug/Sept, be good to meet up with you !!


----------



## GrasB (6 Feb 2010)

Sounds like you had a potentially nasty off there mr_hippo but glad to hear that you seemed to have escaped with minimal damage to you person but I know that even bruises can stop you from rolling on the roads. The damage to the bike sounds like it's a little more problematic to solve however. Keep up the miles, you seem to be one of the few people who can keep me honest at the moment .


----------



## fenman (7 Feb 2010)

Hi everybody this is fenman trying to sort out my mileage in mycyclinglog on which i am loged on as Flyingscot good ride today of 66 miles, now that i have found this page and see what these Aussies are up too time to get serious, 4 weeks to St Ives reliability trial of 100 miles, can i make up for the lost miles because of the weather? does not look to good for the rest of this week


----------



## klu (9 Feb 2010)

Just letting you guys know. We've have a short discussion about indoor-trainer mileage...

http://www.bv.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11136&start=300


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Feb 2010)

It's fun trying to keep up with the BV people but not the end of the world if they are ahead of us. I reckon that AH has got it right in our intro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2010)

Well from that link that klu provided it seems that the Aussies are logging a few turbo miles.

So I suppose if any of you lot want to include your turbo miles, that's probably fair enough.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Feb 2010)

AH, I think you were correct to say no turbo miles and that this should not change. If we are so worried about being second to the BV team then we should try to pursuade more of our members to log their rides onto the team list. The main objective surely must be to get our members out on bikes, riding and enjoying the fun, the position on the team chart is fun but secondary IMO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Feb 2010)

Finally got around to inputting some commuting miles for 2010! Only a mere 200, but it all helps.


----------



## Waspie (9 Feb 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> AH, I think you were correct to say no turbo miles and that this should not change. If we are so worried about being second to the BV team then we should try to pursuade more of our members to log their rides onto the team list. The main objective surely must be to get our members out on bikes, riding and enjoying the fun, the position on the team chart is fun but secondary IMO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Agreed.


----------



## Fnaar (9 Feb 2010)

How do you do that 'progress bar in your sig line' thang?


----------



## mr_hippo (9 Feb 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> It's fun trying to keep up with the BV people but not the end of the world if they are ahead of us. I reckon that AH has got it right in our intro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As Mrs Hippo says "Cycle for pleasure, not measure!" I admit on two occasions last year, I cycled for measure. Once was when I arrived home and the trip reading was 99.92kms so I went round the block to get 100 kms. The other time was at the end of last year; on Dec 27, my year mileage was 12.715kms so I had 4 days to get to 13,000. Dec 28 - 88.96, Dec 29 - 69.76' I'm on target but Dec30 - raining heavily so that left 126.72 for the 31st. Did I attempt it? No!


----------



## Davidc (9 Feb 2010)

Its good to keep an eye on mileage, and also on average speed, but I've never thought of it as an end in itself. I have to agree with Mrs Hippo on this.

As far as the Aussies going ahead are concerned, I'd guess that all of us here in the north are likely to do more miles when the days are longer, the weather warmer, and it's generally more pleasant to be out on a bike than it has been so far this year.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2010)

Fnaar said:


> How do you do that 'progress bar in your sig line' thang?


Copy the link and put your own MyCyclingLog registered name where mine says Auntie_Helen and then your mileage target at the end and bob's your uncle!


----------



## Fnaar (10 Feb 2010)

Thanks. tried it, but even though I changed the 'target' in the url, it remains at your 8000, which I couldn't hope to emulate


----------



## snorri (10 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> So I suppose if any of you lot want to include your turbo miles, that's probably fair enough.



I see this as a rather disappointing turn of events if turbo miles are to be accepted I will drop out of the CC team and just remain in the CC Ecosse team for 'real' cyclists.


----------



## Davidc (10 Feb 2010)

snorri said:


> I see this as a rather disappointing turn of events if turbo miles are to be accepted I will drop out of the CC team and just remain in the CC Ecosse team for 'real' cyclists.



I agree. (Somerset's a long way from Scotland though). Turbo miles are about as valid as a cycling machine in a gym and have no place in anyone's cycling mileage. Next thing we'll be having an exchange rate for press-ups to miles!

Velodrome or track miles - yes. Turbo or peddaling machine - no.


----------



## GrasB (10 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well from that link that klu provided it seems that the Aussies are logging a few turbo miles.
> 
> So I suppose if any of you lot want to include your turbo miles, that's probably fair enough.


I think it's a matter of pride for our team that turbo miles aren't included.


----------



## redflightuk (10 Feb 2010)

GrasB said:


> I think it's a matter of pride for our team that turbo miles aren't included.


+1 on that Gras


----------



## 4F (10 Feb 2010)

Agreed, if the Aussies feel as they have to cheat with those non moving kms then let them do it.


----------



## GrasB (10 Feb 2010)

It's no cheating per-se it's ethos. I feel that the CC group has an ethos which precludes turbo miles.


----------



## arallsopp (10 Feb 2010)

I must confess, I did log a handful of turbo miles on cyclogs last year. Mind you, although the turbo was locked onto the rear axle at the time, I did have it inverted and resting against the seat back. Its the easiest way to transport it on the bike 

Weighs a bloody ton that thing.


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Feb 2010)

OK, Turbo miles still out then if that's the consensus.

I don't have a turbo, of course, so could not have included them anyway!


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> OK, Turbo miles still out then if that's the consensus.
> 
> I don't have a turbo, of course, so could not have included them anyway!



+1!

I agree with no turbo miles, more or less because we don't all have one... Fair play if they want to log them, we'll just know that deep down, we are superior...


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2010)

Oh, and I'll start logging my miles at work!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (10 Feb 2010)

Ooh I will attempt to sign up later as I am back to the commute , can I log the last three weeks worth ?


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2010)

Please do! At least if it's all this year you won't do what I did and log a ride for July 2010...

Just over 6 work miles so far this week, that's not counting the commuting, I'll file that at the end of the week.

That's 6 miles on one of these:







but without the cover, and no electric assist, and carrying a builders bag of steel cans and 6 boxes of paper and bottles....

(just so our Antipodean cousins know...)

I haven't logged times, because 3 miles in 7 hours doesn't sound very impressive! But that includes all the loading/unloading of course...


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2010)

Glad to hear we will not be adding turbo or roller miles... it's just not cricket...


----------



## GrasB (11 Feb 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Glad to hear we will not be adding turbo or roller miles... it's just not cricket...


Quite right, but I don't understand what a bit of willow & a leather ball has to do with cycling 

Anyway... recorded for posterity (no doubt this won't last)
View attachment 5596


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Feb 2010)

Well done GrasB! What site is that?


----------



## GrasB (11 Feb 2010)

That's Bike Wire,CC are currently in the lead there with over 150 miles more than the next guys.

I have very few doubts that Tomas has racked up a good 700 miles or so but just hasn't logged them yet.


----------



## Davidc (11 Feb 2010)

We still seem to be getting non moving entries. I notice djbikereno has logged some admitted roller distance.

Perhaps he'd like to explain how the bike moved while on rollers?

*This means we are cheating* by roughly 100 miles with entries rejected by all.

Think I'll be asking if having a scots great great grandfather qualifies me for CC Ecosse!


----------



## Arch (12 Feb 2010)

Blimey, I just worked it out on Bikehike, and I did nearly 5 miles on the trike today! Amazing how it adds up.

I'll add my commuting miles tomorrow, forgot to check the stats when I got in and can't be bothered to drag myself down two flights of stairs....


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Feb 2010)

OK folks, what do you think? I've been given a Join Request from someone who I don't think is a CycleChatter (from Portugal). Do I say yes or no?


----------



## potsy (14 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> OK folks, what do you think? I've been given a Join Request from someone who I don't think is a CycleChatter (from Portugal). Do I say yes or no?


Wait and see if they post on this thread maybe,then you'll know if they are.
I would keep it to genuine cc'ers only personally.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Feb 2010)

I think the chap with the turbo miles (djbikereno) isn't a CycleChatter either so I'm tempted to cancel him from the team. After all, we're the CycleChat team, not Any Random Person Who Wants To Try To Beat The Aussies team!


----------



## potsy (14 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I think the chap with the turbo miles (djbikereno) isn't a CycleChatter either so I'm tempted to cancel him from the team. After all, we're the CycleChat team, not Any Random Person Who Wants To Try To Beat The Aussies team!


I would,
1-not a cc'er
2-turbo miles


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Feb 2010)

I think that if anyone wants to join the team they should at least be members of the forum. They need not be the most frequent posters but they should show some interest in the forum.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garz (14 Feb 2010)

Agreed big keith!


----------



## GrasB (14 Feb 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> I think that if anyone wants to join the team they should at least be members of the forum. They need not be the most frequent posters but they should show some interest in the forum.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+1


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Feb 2010)

Hokey cokey. I shall check before I accept any other unknowns whether they are on the forum.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2010)

Right, I should be back to work on Tuesday so will get some commuting miles in. I haven't been out on the bike since last Sunday.

No turbo miles and no Non CC'rs imvho.


----------



## Madcyclist (14 Feb 2010)

No miles for me today, been too busy route planning.

Hopefully you won't exclude CC'rs under a minimum number of posts !!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2010)

I think your post count is more then enough Mr Madcyclist



Madcyclist said:


> No miles for me today, been too busy route planning.
> 
> Hopefully you won't exclude CC'rs under a minimum number of posts !!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (15 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I think the chap with the turbo miles (djbikereno) isn't a CycleChatter either so I'm tempted to cancel him from the team. *After all, we're the CycleChat team, not Any Random Person Who Wants To Try To Beat The Aussies team!*


He/She's probably an Aussie ringer... so they have grounds to complain when we win.


----------



## Noodley (15 Feb 2010)

I got confirmation e-mail today (2 weeks after submitting it) so my low number of miles now added....request sent to join the CC team.


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Feb 2010)

Your request has been granted.

I was out on a 45 mile ride today with Wowbagger and after 12.5 miles my rear gear mech hanger bent out of shape (it's bizarre, we can't work out how!) so I had to phone my Dad for rescue by car. Looks like the trike's off the road for a couple of days until ICE can send me a replacement part. Boo!


----------



## arallsopp (15 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> after 12.5 miles my rear gear mech hanger bent out of shape (it's bizarre, we can't work out how!)



My experience (based upon our unique viewpoint of the bike in front) is that an unexplained bend in or around the rear derailleur is typically triggered by the chain locking up as it tries to pass through the jockey wheels. The resulting tug pulls the mech in an unexpected direction onto itself, with more than enough force to bend it.

As often as not, post bend, the chain then frees, and (as it all happens on the spring loaded return line) there's not even a break in cadence. The exception is if it holds on (in which case you suddenly run out of chain slack) or you hear the 'scccchhhhlock!' sound of it biting and backpedal (in which case one finds the derailleur stretching out to meet the pedals.

Or, Wowbagger is deliberately sabotaging you because he has:
- a beard and anger management issues.
- committed to rohloff and can't bear the idea of anyone using a cassette.
- deep seated psychiatric problems.


----------



## gaz (15 Feb 2010)

I seamed to have caught a cold in that icey, rainy, snowy stuff from yesterday morning, thought best to take the train today to not make it anyworse, but hoepfully back on the bike tomorrow!


----------



## Snuffy (16 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> OK folks, what do you think? I've been given a Join Request from someone who I don't think is a CycleChatter (from Portugal). Do I say yes or no?



I've actually denied a few people who've applied to join our group and haven't posted on our forums. I recognise all of the names who are part of our group


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Feb 2010)

Seems we're on the same wave length over this question, Snuffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdays (16 Feb 2010)

Snuffy said:


> I've actually denied a few people who've applied to join our group and haven't posted on our forums. I recognise all of the names who are part of our group



I think part of the problem for AH is that some people use a different name - certainly that was the case when we were logging on Cyclogs.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2010)

OK, who is Nilling from Preston? He's asked to join our team.


----------



## snorri (17 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> OK, who is Nilling from Preston? He's asked to join our team.



Someone with that name and 375 posts, who last posted on 5th Feb, has visited the site today.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2010)

Oh OK, sounds like he's a real CycleChatter then!


----------



## postman (18 Feb 2010)

Can i join .Need to get over operation on knee next Tuesday .Then watch me fly .Can i can i can i Please.?

I'm not bad for a bus pass 60 year old .


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Feb 2010)

You may indeed join! You have to sign up to MyCyclingLog and then request to join our team on there. There'll be some kind of link thingy to 'join this team' or something.

If you're registering on there by a different name then you need to put a note in your joining request that you're Postman.


----------



## Fnaar (23 Feb 2010)

On the Group page, there seems to be a list of how you're doing mileage-wise relative to other group members in the year so far. Is there any _monthly_ list, as there was (is? will be?) with cyclogs?


----------



## Wee_G (23 Feb 2010)

Hi there, just wondered how you get the tracker bar for mcl on your sig. I see a few of you have it and havent a clue  how to do this. 

many thnx
G


----------



## Fnaar (23 Feb 2010)

Wee_G said:


> Hi there, just wondered how you get the tracker bar for mcl on your sig. I see a few of you have it and havent a clue  how to do this.
> 
> many thnx
> G



see here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=1119663&postcount=252


----------



## Wee_G (23 Feb 2010)

Fnaar said:


> see here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=1119663&postcount=252



Many thnx for the link


----------



## Noodley (23 Feb 2010)

Just as I was picking up my miles I go and get a cold!! 

Oh well....

And I am registered as a different name but had the sense to mention this when sending the request to join! 

I still have not worked out how to add my speed - I can ride time but no average speed (and I didn't buy a computer that tells me my average speed to then have to go and see how long I was riding for!)


----------



## Keith Oates (24 Feb 2010)

Bad luck with the cold Noodley, hope it clears up quickly. For the average speed if you put in your ride time and distance travelled then the average speed is automatically generated by the programme, or at least it does for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hitchy (24 Feb 2010)

G'day Poms,

Just thought I'd drop in & say G'day from the land of Aus. Gotta say, even though the BV forums group are kicking your butts, distance wise, you lot are doing an impressive amount of KM, considering your sad excuse for a climate!. As you're aware, its Summer here, (well for a few more days, anyway) & we've had our share of 'climatic' challenges as well....it's too bloody hot to ride...but we do anyway!...Looking forward to Autumn now, cooler days will doubtless see us increase our lead!...does that sound like a challenge?....hahahaha...anyway, stay safe you lot, keep the rubber side down...we don't wanna beat ya cos of accidents....but we will beat you...Cycling ashes burnt & taken to Aust....Does that mean we get to burn auntie helens bike & mount it on our mantle? hahaha...


----------



## arallsopp (24 Feb 2010)

Hitchy said:


> Does that mean we get to burn auntie helens bike & mount it on our mantle?



Bike? You sure about that?


----------



## gaz (24 Feb 2010)

Noodley said:


> I still have not worked out how to add my speed - I can ride time but no average speed (and I didn't buy a computer that tells me my average speed to then have to go and see how long I was riding for!)


It works out average speed for you
s=d/t


----------



## Keith Oates (24 Feb 2010)

Hitchy said:


> G'day Poms,
> 
> Just thought I'd drop in & say G'day from the land of Aus. Gotta say, even though the BV forums group are kicking your butts, distance wise, you lot are doing an impressive amount of KM, considering your sad excuse for a climate!. As you're aware, its Summer here, (well for a few more days, anyway) & we've had our share of 'climatic' challenges as well....it's too bloody hot to ride...but we do anyway!...Looking forward to Autumn now, cooler days will doubtless see us increase our lead!...does that sound like a challenge?....hahahaha...anyway, stay safe you lot, keep the rubber side down...we don't wanna beat ya cos of accidents....but we will beat you...Cycling ashes burnt & taken to Aust....Does that mean we get to burn auntie helens bike & mount it on our mantle? hahaha...[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the comments Hitchy, it's nice to know that some of you guys (and girls) are taking the trouble to look in on our forum and join in the fun that has materialised around the mycyclinglog entries. Hopefully if you look at the rest of the sections of the forum you may find items that are interesting and also some where you can comment and give us some knowledge and experiences from down under!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PpPete (24 Feb 2010)

I've just signed up & requested to join.

Can't promise huge mileage but I guess every little helps ?


----------



## Arch (24 Feb 2010)

porkypete said:


> I've just signed up & requested to join.
> 
> Can't promise huge mileage but I guess every little helps ?



Hell yes, I'm logging the 3 or 4 miles I do on the work trike each day! They ought to count quadruple really, when you think of the weight of the thing...

BTW, do we know how many members the respective teams have? It would be interesting to know the relative miles per member, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Arch (24 Feb 2010)

Ok, they currently have 611 miles each, we have 459.

So I've done no good by working that out...


----------



## potsy (24 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> Ok, they currently have 611 miles each, *we have 459.*
> 
> So I've done no good by working that out...


Well I've done 461 so I'm doing my bit


----------



## Hitchy (25 Feb 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> Thanks for the comments Hitchy, it's nice to know that some of you guys (and girls) are taking the trouble to look in on our forum and join in the fun that has materialised around the mycyclinglog entries. Hopefully if you look at the rest of the sections of the forum you may find items that are interesting and also some where you can comment and give us some knowledge and experiences from down under!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I've had a bit of a 'wander' around your forums, you guys aren't that different to us. We have remarkably similar threads, about the same issues, concerns & argue about pretty much the same stuff. I guess cyclist's are very similar throughout the world. But I do 'doff my lid' to you guys & the amount of K's you are doing during winter...I think someone mentioned earlier, we think its cold if it gets down to 10deg c & bloody zero is relatively unheard of except in the Alpine area's. I've seen snow once in my life & didn't think much of it...made the road too slippery for riding!


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Feb 2010)

Well I hope there's no bike-burning going on whilst I'm away (I'm currently in Munich, home of beer and scary Weißwurst) so no cycling for me for a week. HOWEVER, I fully intend to get back to doing decent mileage on my return (partly to burn off the excess calories from all the cake I'm eating here) so I shall do my best to advance our (admittedly forlorn) hope to get ahead of the Aussies in due course.

It's interesting watching the Olympics here as there isn't a peep of any English people on screen - it's all Germans, Austrians, Canadians and Americans. Learning lots of useful new vocabulary for skiing terms in German, which is of absolutely no use to me at all.

There are a lot of cyclists here in München though, it's interesting to see how well the city is laid out for them. Haven't seen any recumbent trikes, but I did see a handcycle yesterday.


----------



## Arch (25 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Learning lots of useful new vocabulary for skiing terms in German, which is of absolutely no use to me at all.



If I ever tried to ski, I imagine my only vocab would be a sort of "Aiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeghhhhhhhhhhh!", which is probably universal....


----------



## andyfromotley (25 Feb 2010)

relax people, my spesh is back from the bike shop!


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Feb 2010)

Don't talk about it, ride about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snorri (26 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> It's interesting watching the Olympics here as there isn't a peep of any English people on screen


England doesn't have a team over there of course.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Feb 2010)

Argh! Shocking! Sorry, Snorri, I very rarely make that mistake. My excuse is that I've been speaking German all day and it's easier to say "ich komme aus England" than "ich komme aus Großbritannien". Plus the Germans tend to use "England" as a word to describe the whole British Isles.

Does that sound like a decent-enough excuse?


----------



## andyfromotley (26 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Plus the Germans tend to use "England" as a word to describe the whole British Isles.
> 
> ?



so do the english.


----------



## snorri (26 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Plus the Germans tend to use "England" as a word to describe the whole British Isles.


Oh! They are still doing it. 
I thought I had sorted out that misapprehension on my tour last summer.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Feb 2010)

Never mind Snorri, I shall do my utmost on my tour in May to collect the Germans' misapprehension about the English/British thing.


----------



## Arch (26 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Never mind Snorri, I shall do my utmost on my tour in May to collect the Germans' misapprehension about the English/British thing.



and then correct it, presumably, once collected...

Go on, I know, blame the German keyboard....


----------



## Davidc (26 Feb 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> so do the english.



Not many that I know.


----------



## Davidc (26 Feb 2010)

snorri said:


> England doesn't have a team over there of course.



Roll on Scottish and Welsh independence.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2010)

Some ride that GrasB must of been a hell of a tailwind
6714.00 mi in 03:39:43 hours at 1833.45 mi/h


----------



## GrasB (28 Feb 2010)

no GrasB just missed the decimal place


----------



## arallsopp (1 Mar 2010)

Ack! Scruts.

Just spotted the longest ride by a CC group member has been held for over a month by eck, at 131.17 miles. Coming back from the FNRttC, I was under 300 metres short of the record when I parked up. 

Curses. Knew I should have bought the house at the end of the cul-de-sac.

Actually, I blame the Bromley Massif. Had they been out, I'd have looped up to the Dripping Tap on the way in, and onto town via the Bromley bypass, crushing the record by at least 600 metres!


----------



## arallsopp (3 Mar 2010)

...talking of which, I'm not gaining on Ianrauk. Damn. If I up work to 4 commutes a week (bit silly as I work from home for 2 days) I'll catch him in, hmmm... 15 weeks or so. Oh well. Will have to rely on him not turning up to FNRttCs, and Evey taking an odd slant on trimester 3, where she has a craving to be left indoors all day whilst I'm out riding.

nope. Can't see it.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2010)

Aha matey peep.. Gotta keep going ain't I? And with this better weather I can only cycle more & more..

This weekend will be a hundred mile weekend... so get spinning those bent pedals squire..

And see you on Aprils FNRttC ride and back


----------



## arallsopp (3 Mar 2010)

aha... so you're not going to March's one? (spies opportunity to make up some miles).

Hopefully be along this Sunday if you're out. Missed you on last weekend's FNRttCAB. Was a good one. Keep those miles coming. I need something to chase


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2010)

no March FNRttc, Football calls... so April will be next one... so hopefully see you Sunday


----------



## andyfromotley (7 Mar 2010)

wehey, 40,000 cracked and spring has sprung, look out aussies!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2010)

Yep, my mileage is starting to creep ever higher with the better weather...


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Mar 2010)

Yep, well done CycleChat team, the Aussies are only 20,000 miles ahead!


----------



## HelenD123 (7 Mar 2010)

73 miles from me today to add. My longest ride in a long time. Those Aussies had better be very afraid.


----------



## snorri (7 Mar 2010)

hey hey, I managed to break the 50 mile barrier for the first time this year.
Took off the woolly hat, gloves and windproof jacket and trousers for a short time too


----------



## HelenD123 (7 Mar 2010)

snorri said:


> hey hey, I managed to break the 50 mile barrier for the first time this year.
> Took off the woolly hat, gloves and windproof jacket and trousers for a short time too




Well done! You were brave taking your clothes off. The most I managed were the sleeves of one of my windproofs. It's a bit chilly out there.


----------



## GrasB (7 Mar 2010)

nice one snorri, keep the rides going... 

Helen, today I had on a light weight long sleeved running jersey as a base layer, a short sleeved cycling jersey, 3/4 length bib longs & the warmest gloves I could find in my collection.


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Mar 2010)

Is it just me or are others having a problem getting into MCL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2010)

Seems to be down at the moment Keith


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2010)

And just back up and running again


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the reply Ian, I've also now logged on and made an entry for todays ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> Thanks for the reply Ian, I've also now logged on and made an entry for todays ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too keith.1.3 miles those Aussies will be panicing now


----------



## an0nym0use (9 Mar 2010)

*Could I be added to the group*

Hi there,
Just started cycling again and subscribed to mycyclinglog. Have just posted a request to join the group. Back in the saddle after a long lay off due to injury and looking for some group inspiration etc. Can I please join and add some miles?

Cheers

Gray


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Mar 2010)

I see Auntie Helen has already put you on the list, so will say welcome and hope your ride mileage entries will appear very quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Mar 2010)

Hey folks, take a look at the first post on BV Forums: http://www.bv.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11136&start=0


----------



## Garz (12 Mar 2010)

'Poms' will certainly be 'beating us down' now spring is hitting!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Mar 2010)

Alien8 has asked to join - not sure he's a CCer (at least not on that name). Alien8, if you're someone else on CC could you let us know here?


----------



## potsy (13 Mar 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Alien8 has asked to join - not sure he's a CCer (at least not on that name). Alien8, if you're someone else on CC could you let us know here?


Pretty sure he/she is on here,sounds familiar.


----------



## snorri (13 Mar 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Alien8 has asked to join - not sure he's a CCer



Alien8 signed up Nov. 2008, and has 144 posts on here.


----------



## lazyfatgit (13 Mar 2010)

Auntie Helen, you might like to point out to our antipodean cousins that there are a few km's from some Jocks on there too!


----------



## Captain (14 Mar 2010)

Hi I just sent a request to join the group - I just started riding and I'm really enjoying this forum and the idea of beating those Kangaroos.

Cheers,
Captain.


----------



## snorri (14 Mar 2010)

lazyfatgit said:


> Auntie Helen, you might like to point out to our antipodean cousins that there are a few km's from some Jocks on there too!


and when you are at it, tell them after winter we get spring, not autumn.


----------



## Alien8 (14 Mar 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Alien8 has asked to join - not sure he's a CCer (at least not on that name). Alien8, if you're someone else on CC could you let us know here?





snorri said:


> Alien8 signed up Nov. 2008, and has 144 posts on here.



Yeah, it's the quality not the quantity!

And I am not offended


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Mar 2010)

Sorry Alien8 that I hadn't previously noticed you - you evidently don't hang around the bits of CycleChat that I seem to! Welcome to the MyCyclingLog team


----------



## Noodley (14 Mar 2010)

That's me back on my bike again after yet another dose of lurgy...a few miles from this week added - hopefully I'll have no further absences for a few months at least!


----------



## Arch (14 Mar 2010)

39.92 miles added today - according to bike hike. If I'd had a computer on the trike, I'd have looped round to make it 40!


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Mar 2010)

By the way, I messaged Lock on BV Forums about the fact that our tracker bars seem to have got stuck. He replied to say he'd been fiddling about with it and broken it but would try to fix it next week.


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Mar 2010)

Noodley said:


> That's me back on my bike again after yet another dose of lurgy...a few miles from this week added - hopefully I'll have no further absences for a few months at least!



Good news Noodley, hope the rest of the year goes well for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arallsopp (15 Mar 2010)

Ooh! Madcyclist is catching me! 

Mind you, got a mental couple of weeks coming up. I'm likely to be in the office 5 days a week until the end of the month at least, and that's 190 miles a week or so. Plus the last Friday will be the FNRttC, so I'm good for another 60 or so, and possibly a ride back.

Annoyingly, I'll be heading out the the FNRttC straight from work, so the net gain will be inversely proportionate to the extreme tiredness. If I do ride back, I'll have been up for at least 32 hours at the end of a 60+ hour week.


----------



## Madcyclist (16 Mar 2010)

LOL @ Arallsopp

I wouldn't worry too much I've got a weekend off the bike at my sister's in Swannage coming up !!

I went for a test ride on Sunday, loaded up rear panniers and handlebar bag on my Pearson Touche fixed bike, coverd 86 miles, the last 20 were quite tough. The ballast was just over 35lb in weight and the headwind on the way out was a joy !!

16 weeks left to the off, nurse quoted me £400-£500 for the innoculations. Calling SJS cycles today, need to sort out the bike now !!


----------



## arallsopp (16 Mar 2010)

Madcyclist said:


> 16 weeks left to the off, nurse quoted me £400-£500 for the innoculations. Calling SJS cycles today, need to sort out the bike now !!



Good times a'coming. Give me heads up before you clamber aboard the Sherpa, eh? Don't want you sneaking ahead


----------



## gaz (17 Mar 2010)

I hadn't logged like 170 miles. they are now on


----------



## 2Loose (17 Mar 2010)

gaz said:


> I hadn't logged like 170 miles. they are now on



Q; Having just signed up, can I put previous miles on, my bike computer has 2600ish miles from June, but wouldn't that be cheating?

I am guessing it is just miles since signing up, but already feeling a bit OCD about this, especially since reading the Aussies competitive post.


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Mar 2010)

You can add the miles that you have already done but make sure the dates are correct and that only the miles you've done this year are included in the group ride for this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gb155 (17 Mar 2010)

Just signed up, how do I join (or find) the ? Cycle Chat group then ?


----------



## gaz (17 Mar 2010)

2Loose said:


> Q; Having just signed up, can I put previous miles on, my bike computer has 2600ish miles from June, but wouldn't that be cheating?
> 
> I am guessing it is just miles since signing up, but already feeling a bit OCD about this, especially since reading the Aussies competitive post.



wackk them on


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2010)

From this year onwards.



2Loose said:


> Q; Having just signed up, can I put previous miles on, my bike computer has 2600ish miles from June, but wouldn't that be cheating?
> 
> I am guessing it is just miles since signing up, but already feeling a bit OCD about this, especially since reading the Aussies competitive post.


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Mar 2010)

gb155 said:


> Just signed up, how do I join (or find) the ? Cycle Chat group then ?



Send a PM to Auntie Helen asking to join the group and then she will let you know when your name has been included.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madcyclist (17 Mar 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Good times a'coming. Give me heads up before you clamber aboard the Sherpa, eh? Don't want you sneaking ahead



Sorry Arallsopp just sneaked in front, I'm away this weekend and also going for a bike fitting at SJS next Wednesday, so mileage will tail of a little after Friday. 

They've quoted a lead time of 6 weeks for the Sherpa, so I'll hopefully collect it early May which will give me time for a couple of weekends of shake down tours before the main event.

I'd love to try and sneak in one of the FNRTTC rides before I go, it would be good to meet up with some of the CC'ers.


----------



## 2Loose (17 Mar 2010)

I don't remember dates, although 60milesperweek is average, so I'll just carry on from my sign up date to be safe ta.


----------



## andyfromotley (17 Mar 2010)

Is trio a member? i know from her blog she logs some awesome distances. Anyone know her well enough to ask her?


----------



## arallsopp (18 Mar 2010)

Madcyclist said:


> Sorry Arallsopp just sneaked in front [...] I'd love to try one of the FNRTTC rides before I go, it would be good to meet up with some of the CC'ers.



You f'bugg3r. Hmmm.. 14 miles ahead. And I've just cycled to work.... 16.9 miles! Hooohaaa!!!!

(Actually, I've also not managed to log Tues/Weds commutes. Ooops).

I'm sure you'd get a warm welcome on a FNRttC. They fill up pretty early so watch for a thread over in the informal rides section. Maybe see you there. I'll be the one weaving left and right to keep the mileage up


----------



## arallsopp (18 Mar 2010)

....and so parity was restored

ianrauk 1870.07 mi at 14.39 mi/h
arallsopp 1706.20 mi at 14.53 mi/h
Madcyclist 1605.50 mi at 16.23 mi/h

Must try harder to keep my cycling log up to date. Anyone else miss the 'instantly calculated speed' of cyclogs? I had to spin back through a few entries and correct things that I'd added as 30 hours rather than 30 minutes, and correct a couple of guesses I'd given for 'utility' rides, where I popped over to a friend's house, estimated the time travelling, and ended up with an average speed that was slower than walking


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Mar 2010)

I've had a request to join the CycleChat team from 'Oliver' - is that any of you lot?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2010)

Seen Oliver in the forum. New poster..



Auntie Helen said:


> I've had a request to join the CycleChat team from 'Oliver' - is that any of you lot?


----------



## arallsopp (22 Mar 2010)

Congrats on your 2k Ian.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (22 Mar 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I've had a request to join the CycleChat team from 'Oliver' - is that any of you lot?


I'm Oliver, and so's my Wife... </Monty Python>


----------



## Keith Oates (31 Mar 2010)

I see that the CC team has improved on the 2009 monthly totals for the first three months of this year. Considering the weather you've had in the UK (where most of the riding is done for our group) I think that is a good showing, now let's hope we can improve on the remaining months as well.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Mar 2010)

Well I'm certainly doing much better myself now (although not compared with last year).

I managed 526 miles in January but only 240 in Feb. March has been a better showing with 880. The overall yearly target of 8000 (rather than last year's 12,000) still seems like it will be quite hard to achieve, however.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2010)

Give over Helles... Summer will be here soon and knowing you as I do, there won't be much to stop you racking up the miles. What with your German tour too, and I have seen you have signed up for the Southend FNRttC.... think positive on the mileage front lady.....


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Mar 2010)

Mileage should improve hopefully - then perhaps I can shift the extra 7kgs that have appeared since December.

I might need someone to guide me from Liverpool Street to HPC for the fnrttc...


----------



## Garz (31 Mar 2010)

You southern folk have escaped some more bad weather I think, Im preying the weekend is not as doomed as the earlier forecasts were predicting.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2010)

not as bad as Scotland's weather, but cold, wet and very windy never the less.



Garz said:


> You southern folk have escaped some more bad weather I think, Im preying the weekend is not as doomed as the earlier forecasts were predicting.


----------



## gb155 (31 Mar 2010)

Ladt couple of days have been a challenge but im well on course to SMASH 100 miles this week


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2010)

Nice one Gaz. Sounds like you are getting back into the swing of things again.. keep it up fella!


----------



## arallsopp (1 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I might need someone to guide me from Liverpool Street to HPC for the fnrttc...



Surely its not wedding anniversary time again already?


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2010)

Nope, that's October! However, this fnrttc is very near to my brother-in-law's wedding anniversary, does that count?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2010)

Helles, any word on those Aussie peeps fixing the mileage tracker?


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Apr 2010)

Lock sent me a PM on the 15th March saying he'd hope to fix it next weekend so hopefully it will be back soon.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Apr 2010)

Aha, I've jumped ahead of Wowbagger in the CycleChat team. Don't suppose it'll last, though, as he's off cycle touring this week...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2010)

I notice that even though the Aussies are still way ahead in front. 6 of our CC crew each have more total mileage to date then the top fella of their crew. Keep it up folks.


----------



## gaz (4 Apr 2010)

I really need to update mine


----------



## Arch (4 Apr 2010)

I did 70 today, my most on this trike. Actually, my most on any trike. And a lot of it into a bastard headwind.

And I've swapped my winter hack for the summer one, the FCR. This may inspire me to add a few miles onto the ride home after work, if the day hasn't been too tough.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2010)

Message from Lock about the stuck tracker bar: "Blame my next door neighbours for making me drink sooooo much beer on Saturday night, just looking at the computer for the rest of the weekend made me queasy




.

Honest, I'll fix it up soon. Not a lot of work, just need to find a spare hour somewhere."


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2010)

I see the tracker bar is now fixed......


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Apr 2010)

So it is!

Post from someone on BV forums:



> Speaking of trash talk, we may be getting some from the poms. I've noticed that in the last few days, CycleChat has overtaken us in the "kms in the last 7 days" category. I assume this was always going to happen, given their days are getting longer, and ours are getting shorter, but it does feel like the evil empire is catching. Here's the stats as of today (13-Apr)
> 
> BV Forum Riders
> Last 7 days 8,272.35 km
> ...


----------



## GrasB (13 Apr 2010)

Good news, looks like I'll be finished sorting out the house today so I'll have time to be getting on my bike again & racking up the miles!.. he says still being 500 miles ahead of the next guy


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Apr 2010)

You mean you haven't been already?!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2010)

Good, we got them a little spooked.. and we should be getting some real good mileage numbers in the coming months...



Auntie Helen said:


> So it is!
> 
> Post from someone on BV forums:


----------



## GrasB (13 Apr 2010)

In Jan I racked up 1200 miles & in Feb the best part of 1100 miles, which gives an almost identical daily average of just under 39miles/day. In the last 30 days I've not broken 700 miles (23 miles/day) & I've not done 200 miles this month (under 15miles/day).


----------



## arallsopp (13 Apr 2010)

I'm sliding too. New shorter commute, plus Easter, hospital, and off bike commitments mean I'm short on miles right now. Still good for the 6k goal, but not where I'd normally be by now...


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Apr 2010)

BSA is currently logging miles for December 2010 on MyCyclingLog. That's clever, that is, seeing as it's months away!


----------



## potsy (13 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> BSA is currently logging miles for December 2010 on MyCyclingLog. That's clever, that is, seeing as it's months away!


But he's riding a 'ribble winter trainer' so maybe it's allowed


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2010)

Just seen on my log that I missed x1000 miles for March by 12 miles


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Just seen on my log that I missed x1000 miles for March by 12 miles


Oh dear,you'll have to do 1,012 in April to make up for it pal.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2010)

Well i'm on target


----------



## gaz (16 Apr 2010)

added around 500miles


----------



## fenman (16 Apr 2010)

i feel like i am doing a two up with auntie Helen,at the moment i have just nudged in front but, i don,t doubt that by tomorrow i will be chasing again,


----------



## GrasB (16 Apr 2010)

given that I'll need 2 rest days in the remainder of the month to beat my monthly target I need to ride 58... not gonna happen because every time I've tried to ride 60 miles/day for 6 days I've ended up ill...  maybe I should turn the intensity down eh


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2010)

no mate.. you have to step it up giving us a bit of a chance to catch up the the bread thieves..



GrasB said:


> given that I'll need 2 rest days in the remainder of the month to beat my monthly target I need to ride 58... not gonna happen because every time I've tried to ride 60 miles/day for 6 days I've ended up ill...  maybe I should turn the intensity down eh


----------



## GrasB (16 Apr 2010)

ianrauk said:


> no mate.. you have to step it up giving us a bit of a chance to catch up the the bread thieves..


No I need to relax a little, have you see my average speed? 19.4mph since the beginning of the year! You remember what it was like in Jan don't you, because it includes that lot of riding. In theory if I don't push as hard I'll be able to ride further


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2010)

fenman said:


> i feel like i am doing a two up with auntie Helen,at the moment i have just nudged in front but, i don,t doubt that by tomorrow i will be chasing again,


Actually I just got in from choir so have nudged ahead again...


----------



## Madcyclist (17 Apr 2010)

Hi all,

My Thorn Sherpa arrived yesterday, picture taken during my first test ride today.








Initial impression is that it is solidly made and will be ideal for my South Asia tour leaving at the end of June. I tried a couple of the local 10% climbs on the 26 ring spinning in the saddle, made quite a difference to honking up them on the my fixed wheel Touche. The difference in weight was very noticeable felt like I was working much harder than usual with reducing my average speed on its first ride by 3-4 mph. I intend to do a couple of longer rides on it at weekends with a couple of long weekends cycle camping before the off.

Madcyclist


----------



## arallsopp (17 Apr 2010)

Oh scruts. Well, on the plus side I've just got permission for the perfect 'short distance' bike accessory. Comes with a 5 point safety harness, and big grin.

Can ted log his miles independently, or do I add them onto mine


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2010)

Madcyclist said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Thorn Sherpa arrived yesterday, picture taken during my first test ride today.
> 
> ...



yebbut, you don't want to go too fast on tour, you'll miss stuff.

Nice bike! You'll soon settle to the weight and so on. have fun!


----------



## GrasB (18 Apr 2010)

Ended up swapping a bike for a boat today so no big sunday ride.


----------



## fenman (18 Apr 2010)

*two up*



Auntie Helen said:


> Actually I just got in from choir so have nudged ahead again...


having to ride a sportive of 105 miles,bike there and back= 121 miles just to get a few miles in front!! at this rate i will need a pro contract but i think that might be even harder!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Apr 2010)

Yes, I saw you knocked me down a place. I'm on tour late May/early June so will hopefully get a bit of a head-start there!


----------



## fenman (19 Apr 2010)

are you going on a cruise ?


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Apr 2010)

I'm going on a cycle tour; lower mileage than my previous ones - 40-50 per day - but it should help the total!


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Apr 2010)

Chrisc has just joined our team.


----------



## dodgy (20 Apr 2010)

I've got a few miles to add to the log, but to be honest it's becoming a burden. It would be great if there was a way of automatically importing rides from Sporttracks or Garmin Edge.


----------



## Chrisc (20 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Chrisc has just joined our team.


Thanks for having me! How to get the tracker bar tho?


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Apr 2010)

To get the tracker bar, just copy the link in my sig and submit your name (the exact way it's spelled on MCL, including correct capitals if any) for mine and your mileage target at the end instead of my 8000. And bob's your uncle! And thanks to Lock from the Aussie BV forums for enabling it for us!


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2010)

Just passed the 1000 mile mark for the year,slightly down on target but should catch that up no problem,got off to a bad start with the crappy weather.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2010)

Well done Potsy, it's still a great milestone mate..Now with all this glorious weather (well down in the SOuth East anyway) we are having.. extra mileage beckons...


----------



## Chrisc (20 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> To get the tracker bar, just copy the link in my sig and submit your name (the exact way it's spelled on MCL, including correct capitals if any) for mine and your mileage target at the end instead of my 8000. And bob's your uncle! And thanks to Lock from the Aussie BV forums for enabling it for us!




Thanks! Not working yet, has to update first. Will try it tomorrow.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Apr 2010)

Just noticed ThomasThailand is logging on MCL! http://www.mycyclinglog.com/profile/ThailandThomas


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Apr 2010)

A big scrap for seventh place at the moment between myself, Arallsopp and Flyingscot/Fenman. I am currently leading the pack but am not sure for how long...


----------



## arallsopp (26 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I am currently leading the pack but am not sure for how long...



Thanks for the reminder. Cycled to work this morning, and didn't log the commute yet... And about to head home too. Ah... sorry.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Apr 2010)

Dang!


----------



## Ozrider (27 Apr 2010)

From The bicycle Victoria Forum:

"So any of you Aussies want to report to the CycleChatters on your weather/mileage/general cycling conditions?"
- Auntie Helen

Our weather is starting to turn, with the colder mornings starting to creep in, it won't be long before it is getting down to 5 or 6 degrees overnight. We are also starting to get a bit of rain which is a novel thing because we haven't had much for the last five or so years.

Generally speaking though, by the time we dig out our full blown winter gear it is starting to get warmer again. Most days I will ride with long winter bibs and thick woolen socks with either a shortsleeved jersey with arm warmers and a spray jacket or if it is really cold I'll wear my winter lined jacket.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2010)

Thanks Ozrider!

Weg also reports:



> We've had a run of unseasonally warm riding weather of late but it's cooled to something more normal now. Even a little rain. And daylight saving has ended and there's no long weekends until June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arch (27 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Thanks Ozrider!
> 
> Weg also reports:
> 
> We've had a run of unseasonally warm riding weather of late but it's cooled to something more normal now. Even a little rain. And daylight saving has ended and there's no long weekends until June. And that one's for 'our' Queen who's a pom, who doesn't play cricket. And it's not on her birthday.



Ungrateful so and so! At least they get a holiday out of her!

5 or 6 degrees overnight? 'cold'. pah!


----------



## GrasB (27 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> 5 or 6 degrees overnight? 'cold'. pah!


+1 it'll be nice when it's consistently above that in the morning so I don't need to do the whole compromise between being warm enough at 5:30am morning riding in & overheating in the afternoon going home. Having to have 2 sets of gloves, pack arm warmers & base layer etc. does get irritating.


----------



## fenman (27 Apr 2010)

*7th place*



Auntie Helen said:


> A big scrap for seventh place at the moment between myself, Arallsopp and Flyingscot/Fenman. I am currently leading the pack but am not sure for how long...


good ride today got my front tyre just in front. have to work tomorrow so i guess i will drop back again but hope to get a few in on thursday, riding squires & spires sportive at naseby on sunday so will check how far in front Auntie Helen is then,


----------



## Madcyclist (27 Apr 2010)

Hopefully I'm off for a shakedown tour on the Thorn over the weekend if my replacement rear panniers arrive in time. I ordered both front and rear Ortliebs in red as I'm touring in South Asia during the monsoon season this year but unfortunately Wiggle sent red fronts and black rears, too much black with the matt black frame.

On the upside, now I've fettled with the position considerably over the first few rides the Brooks saddle is beginning to feel as comfortable as I remember them being. The Pearson Touche is still by far my preferred ride at the moment nothing gets me grinning more than spinning the fixed at speed, still a racer at heart but I'm very excited by the the experiences to come touring in South Asia.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2010)

Madcyclist. How long you in Asia for? Tell us more...


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2010)

On another note.

*C**C* Last 7 days 4954.50
BV Last 7 days 4445.04

*C**C* Last 30 days 24212.04
BV Last 30 days 23326.05

We are doing well but still a long way to go to catch BV up, so.. c'mon peeps.. get those miles in.


----------



## HelenD123 (28 Apr 2010)

ianrauk said:


> On another note.
> 
> *C**C* Last 7 days *4954.50*
> BV Last 7 days *4445.04*
> ...



I knew that commute on Friday was worth it.

Give me a few weeks and I'll start pulling my weight. Will 6000 miles across Canada be enough?


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2010)

Wow, what a great trip that will be Helen.. which way you travelling? east to west or t'other way?



HelenD123 said:


> I knew that commute on Friday was worth it.
> 
> Give me a few weeks and I'll start pulling my weight. *Will 6000 miles across Canada be enough?*


----------



## HelenD123 (28 Apr 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Wow, what a great trip that will be Helen.. which way you travelling? east to west or t'other way?



East to west. I want to go down the Pacific Coast afterwards so it made sense to start in the east, although I've heard a few reports that I'll get more headwinds going that way.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2010)

I have driven the Pacific coast road.
It's soooo beautiful.. here you go..


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Apr 2010)

As Ian has said that will be one very special trip for you. I hope you'll be able to send us some updates from time to time when you finally get underway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Apr 2010)

ianrauk said:


> On another note.
> 
> *C**C* Last 7 days 4954.50
> BV Last 7 days 4445.04
> ...



I had also noticed that Ian, but I decided not to make a post about it in case it gave the BV riders an extra incentive to pick up the miles again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelenD123 (28 Apr 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> As Ian has said that will be one very special trip for you. I hope you'll be able to send us some updates from time to time when you finally get underway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm planning to keep a journal on Crazyguyonabike and will put a link in my signature. Just haven't got round to setting it up yet.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2010)

Ooops good point...

Nah.. bugger em lol.. let them know we are reeling them in (ever so slightly) 



Keith Oates said:


> I had also noticed that Ian, but I decided not to make a post about it in case it gave the BV riders an extra incentive to pick up the miles again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arch (28 Apr 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> I had also noticed that Ian, but I decided not to make a post about it in case it gave the BV riders an extra incentive to pick up the miles again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nah, they'll be wimping out now that their night time temperatures are threatening to drop into single figures....


----------



## Davidc (28 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> Nah, they'll be wimping out now that their night time temperatures are threatening to drop into single figures....



Aussies' muscles sieze up below 15 degrees!

Just wait 'til the holiday periods - that's when the miles went up on cyclogs.


----------



## Madcyclist (28 Apr 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Madcyclist. How long you in Asia for? Tell us more...



Hi Ian,

I've arranged a career break of 7 months from work leaving on the 25th June returning just after the new year. A rough outline of the route as follows but if the political situation in Thailand doesn't ease I may be forced into changing it, possibly reversing the route, flying back from Cambodia and foregoing Thailand completely.


Dehli - India
Manali - Leh Highway, India
Fly from Leh to Bangkok, Thailand
Head North to Chiang Mai and Rai
Cross border into Laos
Loop around the Northern mountains, Laos
Follow the Mekong river to Cambodia border
Pootle around Cambodia taking in the Angkor Watt temples at Siam Repp, Cambodia
Cross border into Vietnam
Head north predominantly along the coastal roads, taking in some excursions into the more mountainous areas, Vietnam
Return flight to UK from Hanoi

Regards,

Tony


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2010)

What a fantastic trip Tony. Please make sure you try to keep us peeps updated with your progress. I am so envious.


----------



## Madcyclist (3 May 2010)

Thanks to Wiggle delivering the wrong colour rear panniers then not replacing them in time for the weekend i had to postpone the shakedown tour. Just aswell really as the Cotswold's had 50% of their average monthly rainfall in just 24 hrs.

Enjoyed the weekend's cycling all the same, 70 miles on the Thorn on Saturday with colleagues from work who are training for a charity ride in July, a quick 53 mile spin on the fixed Sunday afternoon and a 62 mile ride today, one of my favourite rides to Henly including just over 2500ft of climbing. The Brooks saddle is breaking in nicely now. !!


----------



## HelenD123 (3 May 2010)

I've finally managed to add a few miles this weekend. We're definitely catching them!


----------



## Ozrider (6 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Ooops good point...
> 
> Nah.. bugger em lol.. let them know we are reeling them in (ever so slightly)



I suspect you will reel us in over our winter, you guys have done exceptionally well over the winter, I went out today and froze and it was 15C.

Just one small point, do you guys realise we are all from the one city, give or take a couple. The BV forum is pretty much just Melbourne, a big country town with about 3.5 million people, we don't really have anyone from the rest of Oz or, lets see, Italy, China, Spain or Thailand.


----------



## viniga (6 May 2010)

When CC Ecosse reels you in, thats when you need to worry  Population of the entire country is only just over 5m! So not that much bigger than Melbourne!!

We're sitting 9th with only 14 members, rather pleased with that. Hats off to the North Carolina Riders though, 6th position with only 6 members


----------



## Ozrider (8 May 2010)

viniga said:


> When CC Ecosse reels you in, thats when you need to worry  Population of the entire country is only just over 5m! So not that much bigger than Melbourne!!
> 
> We're sitting 9th with only 14 members, rather pleased with that. Hats off to the North Carolina Riders though, 6th position with only 6 members



If you were counting Scottish riders regardless of where they were from you would be in a much better position, I'll bet there are more of us that live outside Scotland than there are in Scotland.


----------



## gavintc (8 May 2010)

My Italian location is but temporary. I will back in the colder riding conditions of Scotland all too soon.


----------



## viniga (8 May 2010)

Ozrider said:


> If you were counting Scottish riders regardless of where they were from you would be in a much better position, I'll bet there are more of us that live outside Scotland than there are in Scotland.



It sounds like you should join CC Ecosse OzRider  You can be a member of two groups you know... Lets get all expats on board!

Well, if it makes you feel any better gavintc its a lovely sunny weekend here (with 14mph Northerly winds brrr).


----------



## lazyfatgit (9 May 2010)

I'll be braving a Northern Tablelands winter.

At least the frost melts quickly when the sun comes up.


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 May 2010)

lazyj has just joined our team.


----------



## colinr (10 May 2010)

I've defected to Daily Mile, but if you need some extra miles for the leaderboard I can stick my backlog on MyCyclingLog


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 May 2010)

We certainly do need the help, Colinr!


----------



## colinr (10 May 2010)

There we go, extra 160 miles logged for the greater good of CC


----------



## Telemark (11 May 2010)

CC Ecosse flirting with 6th place, with just 14 of us contributing! 

Any Scots on the big CycleChat team who haven't joined CC Ecosse yet - did you know you can have dual allegiance? Just send a message to our admin (Coco) through the My Cycling Log system 

T


----------



## gavintc (11 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> CC Ecosse flirting with 6th place, with just 14 of us contributing!
> 
> Any Scots on the big CycleChat team who haven't joined CC Ecosse yet - did you know you can have dual allegiance? Just send a message to our admin (Coco) through the My Cycling Log system
> 
> T



Yes, I was quite impressed that we are not doing too bad for such a small band of Scottish cyclists. I just need to overhaul Satan to pull myself into 6th place - might make it.


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 May 2010)

I've removed a few people from the team who had 0 miles and weren't logging - we were up to 91 members so are now at 87. If the people start logging again and want to rejoin that's fine.


----------



## viniga (12 May 2010)

gavintc said:



> Yes, I was quite impressed that we are not doing too bad for such a small band of Scottish cyclists. I just need to overhaul Satan to pull myself into 6th place - might make it.



It would be cool to see other ways of comparing groups like member/miles ratios. 

r0bbti recently overhauled me, well done r0bbti! I would try and catch you but my miles will take a bit of a dive after the end of the month.


----------



## Coco (12 May 2010)

viniga said:


> ...my miles will take a bit of a dive after the end of the month.



Expecting a delivery?


----------



## r0bbti (12 May 2010)

cheers viniga!
low mileage this week so far, etape looming on sunday.
Good luck on the big day! and i don't mean the etape.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2010)

CC Bromley is now up and running on MCL. Here
So feel free to join if you live in this green and pleasant land we call Bromley. Of course you can log your rides on both. It does it automatically.


----------



## Noodley (12 May 2010)

Just sent request to Coco. Not too many miles but at least I can only really gain on everyone...


----------



## Coco (12 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> Just sent request to Coco. Not too many miles but at least I can only really gain on everyone...



Cattywat?

I got your e-mail but can't add you unless you click on the Join group link. Unless anyone knows differently.


----------



## weg (12 May 2010)

lazyfatgit said:


> I'll be braving a Northern Tablelands winter.
> 
> At least the frost melts quickly when the sun comes up.


You're not in Guyra then.  How come you joined the poms?


----------



## arallsopp (13 May 2010)

Come on then morning commuters! Under 70 miles to go until we hit 100,000 for the year to date. I'm working from home, so no help from me, but its half eight already and some of you must be about to arrive. 

87 members have ridden 99930.51 mi at 13.86 mi/h


----------



## redjedi (13 May 2010)

I hadn't entered my commutes or rides for a few weeks, so I dragged myself off my death bed and out to the shed to get my computer.
I must have had 70+ miles to add...and I did, 225 of them in fact

87 members have ridden 100177.98 mi at 13.88 mi/h


----------



## benborp (14 May 2010)

I've requested to join the Bromley group. I've not managed to get out much this year and I'm not going to add any in the next month or so but I may as well make the miles I have done do as much good as possible.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 May 2010)

I've requested to join the Bromley group too but the Bromley Administrator doesn't seem to be enabling us...!


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 May 2010)

Look what was suggested to me on BV forums:



"roshea said:


> [quote name="]
> We've just had a week of steady drizzle in Melbourne (where most of our Group's members ride), so our milage is down. All the same, we're still MILES ahead of you!
> 
> Here's my suggestion - since you post on these forums now, why not jump from the whining team to the winning team - renounce CycleChat and join the mighty BV forum riders!


----------



## Garz (15 May 2010)

Sounds like scared talk to me, they don't wanna be knocked off top spot!


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 May 2010)

They're beginning to worry:



"victor" said:


> I keep telling ya, they're close: 20,000mls / approx. 90 people / 3 months = approx. 2.5km/day. That's all each of them have to exceed our daily totals by, in order to catch up in 3 months. And they may have the weather advantage (although counting on the weather for anything is a chancy proposition at best!  )


----------



## lazyfatgit (15 May 2010)

weg said:


> You're not in Guyra then.  How come you joined the poms?



cause I logged with cc on cyclogs until it bit the dust.
I also log with CC Ecosse.


----------



## Arch (15 May 2010)

ha! they reduced their milage because of _drizzle_!?

Wimps...

I'll add my ride today once I've reconstructed it on bikehike. My computer threw a wobbly half way round. Still, I apparently topped 132kph on the way back...


----------



## Madcyclist (15 May 2010)

Great ride today on the Sherpa carrying 40lbs of ballast, shade under 8hrs with colleagues from work who are training for a 5 day charity ride early July. Aiming to do a similar ride tomorrow on my own so average speed will be considerably higher, weather allowing a weekends cycle camping next weekend. Brooks saddle has now broken in nicely and I'm adjusting to spinning the granny gears on the steeper climbs rather than honking up them on my fixed. Only 6 weeks to go before I fly out to India now.


----------



## GrasB (15 May 2010)

Arch said:


> ha! they reduced their milage because of _drizzle_!?
> 
> Wimps...


They've not worked out that drizzle just means you don't sweat as much then


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2010)

I haven't had a request Ben.. let me look again



benborp said:


> I've requested to join the Bromley group. I've not managed to get out much this year and I'm not going to add any in the next month or so but I may as well make the miles I have done do as much good as possible.


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2010)

CC Bromley peeps now added folks..

4 riders - 10566 miles


----------



## potsy (15 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> CC Bromley peeps now added folks..
> 
> 4 riders - 10566 miles


Do you have to be in Bromley,or will just outside do(Stockport/Manchester) 
Oh and well done to Chelski today Ian


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2010)

Bromley only Pots... though nothing stopping you start your own CC Oop Norf team..

Cheers, not a great game and not a great seat either.. up in the Gods for £65..
But hey.. I can tell young Henry that we won the double in his year of birth




potsy said:


> Do you have to be in Bromley,or will just outside do(Stockport/Manchester)
> Oh and well done to Chelski today Ian


----------



## potsy (15 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Bromley only Pots... though nothing stopping you start your own CC Oop Norf team..
> 
> Cheers, not a great game and not a great seat either.. up in the Gods for £65..
> But hey.. I can tell young Henry that we won the double in his year of birth


Aww don't forget it's colder and hillier up here,so we'd never be able to compete with your tropical flat riding miles


----------



## benborp (16 May 2010)

Flat? I suppose we've got Biggin Hill. It's flat on top.


----------



## Garz (16 May 2010)

potsy said:


> Aww don't forget it's colder and hillier up here,so we'd never be able to compete with your tropical flat riding miles



 True!


----------



## PpPete (17 May 2010)

Yesterday's tandem ride takes me to 988 km since I joined.
I have SO got to go out today.

And Garmin shows new top speed: 66.7 kph
Nine year old stoker is being blamed for breaking a 40 mph speed limit at the bottom of the hill!


----------



## redjedi (18 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Bromley only Pots... though nothing stopping you start your own CC Oop Norf team..



How close to Bromley do you accept Ian?

I'm only 20 miles away 
considerably closer than Colchester 

And I went to school in Biggin Hill.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 May 2010)

Thing is, Luke, I live in Great Bromley which is indeed a Bromley - arguably the greatest of 'em all!


----------



## Arch (20 May 2010)

Is it me, for will My Cycling Log not load for the last few days? I'm getting a bad feeling about this....


----------



## potsy (20 May 2010)

Arch said:


> Is it me, for will My Cycling Log not load for the last few days? I'm getting a bad feeling about this....


It's you Arch,been fine at this end.


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2010)

Was down last night but seems fine now


----------



## Arch (20 May 2010)

It's finally come up now...


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 May 2010)

It seems to have shortish outages (of five minutes or so) periodically - which is probably the Aussies all logging their rides at once...


----------



## Coco (21 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> CC Ecosse flirting with 6th place, with just 14 of us contributing!



Now in 5th place!


----------



## GrasB (21 May 2010)

MCL was very slow just now it's taken an awful long time to log this weeks 10 rides... most of it was waiting for the pages to load/data to send :S


----------



## Telemark (21 May 2010)

Coco said:


> Now in 5th place!



and last time I looked Scoosh hadn't even uploaded his Etape mileage yet ... 

I'll try and add some more distance over the weekend (cold  permitting)

T


----------



## Madcyclist (23 May 2010)

Superb weekends cycling, 75 mile ride to Henly on Saturday with colleagues from work at a very steady pace followed by a nights camping just outside Market Harborough and a 142 mile ride with a couple of local club riders who are training for some longer Audaxes. Brilliant weather, excellent company perfect training for my tour.

All the reasons I returned to cycling 2 years ago, makes life worth living !!


----------



## ianrauk (23 May 2010)

Nice one Tony, that's a fair old weekends distance...


----------



## redflightuk (23 May 2010)

Nice ride Tony. Even though you have knocked me down to fourth.


----------



## Madcyclist (23 May 2010)

Cheers gents, just 5 weeks until i fly out to South Asia. I haven't set any goals at all, just looking to enjoy it as much as possible.


----------



## Garz (24 May 2010)

Good job there! Hope you enjoy Asia too mate!


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 May 2010)

Yep, and hope you pile up loadsa miles to overhaul those Aussies!


----------



## Madcyclist (25 May 2010)

I had a day off the bike yesterday, bus to work to return a laptop I reinstalled for a colleague then worked late so wasn't worth going out when I got back. I was flying on the fixed this morning far quicker than usual and hardly trying at all, riding the Thorn with ballast has taken my fitness to another level altogether, I'm counting off the days now !!


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 May 2010)

Welcome to Sadjack from CC who has added 1400 miles to MCL for our team!


----------



## Davidc (27 May 2010)

The gap between CC and the Aussies seems to be closing slowly. The southern winter must be taking its toll! Could be a record cycling week leading up to the New Year.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 May 2010)

And when Madcyclist gets back from his round-the-world tour he should have enabled us to overhaul them completely!


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2010)

I will crack x1000 miles for May. First time this year reaching that amount.


----------



## redflightuk (27 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I will crack x1000 miles for May. First time this year reaching that amount.


+1 with this weekends little jaunt to the seaside.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 May 2010)

I should crack it tomorrow or Friday, having also done 1000 in April.

I need to change my front tyres again - I'm wearing them out every two and a half months at the moment!

Oh and Redflightuk, I've got a dog trailer for my trike now. Great fun!


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2010)

Lol, now I want to see that in action 
How is Lucy with it?



Auntie Helen said:


> I've got a dog trailer for my trike now. Great fun!


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2010)

After a slow start there is now no stopping you..! 



Auntie Helen said:


> I should crack it tomorrow or Friday, having also done 1000 in April.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 May 2010)

Lucy won't go in the trailer - it's too small for her.

However, in order to make good use of the trailer, we're going to get a puppy in August. A cockapoo, is the plan. I want to try to work out some way of affixing a dog basket to the rear rack of the trike so I can take the doggie out without the trailer if I wish, but I haven't thought too much about the logistics yet. If any of you have any bright ideas... The doggie will be 10-12kg when adult.


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2010)

ssshhhh!! Keep this to ourselves good people... we are really catching up with the down unders..


----------



## arallsopp (27 May 2010)

Sure... they're ahead for now, but how many of them are doing it with 25kg of potatoes aboard? Dogs? Kids? If you ain't trailing, you ain't trying.


----------



## Arch (27 May 2010)

Well, I've topped 1000 for the year... Only logged 1489 for all of last year (that only started in May though).

Should crack 300 again for May, although after today there will be a pause in my logging, while I'm away. I'll keep notes.

If all goes according to plan, I'll double that 300 in June!


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2010)

Nice one Sue.... Keep it up...


----------



## Arch (27 May 2010)

I hadn't actually added up the miles for my tour before (someone else has arranged the route, we just follow him!).

I'm a bit scared now!

I am gradually lengthening my commute, too - managing to average 10 miles a day for the last two weeks - Tuesday I even did a 10 mile loop home (instead of the straight 1.5 miles...).

Once I'm back from my holiday, I'll maybe try to up it a bit more. Trouble is, it's going to end up all being at the end of the day, because a) I don't really want to get up too much earlier, and  I need some strength left to work!


----------



## Madcyclist (27 May 2010)

Hi all,

I wouldn't count on me racking up too many miles on the tour to begin with. The heat, humidity and altitude are all unknowns so intend to find my feet and capabilities slowly. I'm easing off a little on the training after this weekend, still got a few things to sort out and my inbox/diary has never been busier. It's nice to know I'm going to be missed. Fitness wise i've moved onto another level entirely, riding the Thorn fully loaded has done wonders, I'd love to have a suitable bike to have a crack at a couple of 10's I'm absolutely flying on the fixed at the moment and wouldn't be surprised if I could turn in a long 20 or short 21, my PB was 20:19 20 years ago.

Keep an eye on my blog i'll update it from the notebook I'm taking with me whenever i have an internet connection.

Once I've settled back in when I return, I'd enjoying meeting up with as many of you as possible, the FNRTTC rides sound like great fun.

It's going to be a strange day at work tomorrow, details of my ride are being published in the weekly newsletter at work, although I've hardly kept my intentions secret since I seperated from my wife a couple of years ago. They all think I'm nuts, but most are as jealous as hell LOL.

The last two years has really re-ignited my passion for cycling again, I've agreed to renew my old BCF Coaching qualifications and help out the local club when I'm back.


----------



## MrRidley (28 May 2010)

Is it working ? can't seem to log in.


----------



## redflightuk (28 May 2010)

just tried it and nothings happening.


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Is it working ? can't seem to log in.


I thought I'd see what it was all about but its down for me too.

I don't think my mileage would help though, I've only got 1220 documented this year (I know I done a bit more but probably not much more when I had no computer for a while) last year racked up 3700 by this time and then the Sportives started.

OT I have to laugh at the Ozzies they go on constantly about the whinging poms but when I went there all they could do themselves was moan about the weather (I went to Melbourne in their so called winter). FCS I could cope with 15deg and a little drizzle in the middle of winter, what did we get -8deg (or colder), a lot of ice and snow.


----------



## redflightuk (28 May 2010)

Every mile helps HlaB. I just logged todays miles but its running very slowly.


----------



## gazmercer (28 May 2010)

21:00 and it's giving an internal server error..... Although cyclogs is temporarily back up, so I could log my commute home there I suppose.

EDIT - Scratch that, it's just let me log my ride


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 May 2010)

I probably bunged up MyCyclingLog uploading my 12,033 miles for 2009...


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2010)

Once you've requested to join a group (CC of course), how long does it take to process?


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> Once you've requested to join a group (CC of course), how long does it take to process?



Until the group administrator adds you to the group 
If you have requested CC Ecosse membership, Coco is your man - you could always PM him if you can't wait 

T


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> Until the group administrator adds you to the group
> If you have requested CC Ecosse membership, Coco is your man - you could always PM him if you can't wait
> 
> T


Cheers, I'm sure he'll notice at some point; its not much but there's 1200 miles sitting there (nearly half that was added in May, it shows how idle I've been)


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 May 2010)

Oi, I'm not a 'he', I'm a she!

You are now a member, HlaB. I had an early night, thus didn't see the join request.


----------



## Telemark (29 May 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Oi, I'm not a 'he', I'm a she!
> 
> You are now a member, HlaB. I had an early night, thus didn't see the join request.



But I was refering to Coco (CC Ecosse) - who is a "he", as far as I know 

T


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Oi, I'm not a 'he', I'm a she!
> 
> You are now a member, HlaB. I had an early night, thus didn't see the join request.


Cheers, there's 1340 now.


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> But I was refering to Coco (CC Ecosse) - who is a "he", as far as I know
> 
> T


Can you join both CC Ecosse and CC?

Edit it seems like you can.


----------



## Telemark (29 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> Can you join both CC Ecosse and CC?
> 
> Edit it seems like you can.



yes you don't need to be a "splitter", you can be a tart instead 
(just don't try to join the Aussies please! 



T


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> yes you don't need to be a "splitter", you can be a tart instead
> (just don't try to join the Aussies please!
> 
> 
> ...


I bought this a few years ago


----------



## HJ (29 May 2010)

HLaB said:


> I bought this a few years ago



Makes a change from the Ireland one you have taken to wearing to CC rides...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 May 2010)

would my 160 to 205 miles per week commuting help? been at it 10 weeks now so thats 1800 ish (need to check comp).


----------



## PpPete (29 May 2010)

It ALL helps


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2010)

Indeed, you are more then welcome to join us. Sign up and send Auntie Helen a request to join. Welcome aboard.



bromptonfb said:


> would my 160 to 205 miles per week commuting help? been at it 10 weeks now so thats 1800 ish (need to check comp).


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 May 2010)

joined and sent request to join cyclechat, is that the right thing to do?


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> joined and sent request to join cyclechat, is that the right thing to do?


Having done the very same last night, it appears so


----------



## Coco (29 May 2010)

And you are in CC Ecosse too HLab


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2010)

Coco said:


> And you are in CC Ecosse too HLab


Cheers


----------



## Madcyclist (30 May 2010)

Great to see the Aussie's lead has been cut to around 13K now.

I'm not going to be much help at all this weekend, had a couple of late night with friends drinking and showing them my tour blog. My nephews are arriving today so i'm basically taking the weekend of the bike to enjoy keeping them amused instead. I doubt if I'll be able to resist slipping out for a couple of hours at least at some point though.


----------



## Norry1 (30 May 2010)

Hey MC, how do you get your tracker (in your sig?)

Martin


----------



## Madcyclist (30 May 2010)

Took me a few minutes to remember.

My Account, Edit signature then paste in the following editing the account details for your own, deleting out the speach marks at the start and end and adding a [ at the start.

"URL="http://locksrandomwebservices.appsp...s?user=Madcyclist&gid=528&goal=10000&units=mi"]Madcyclist Mycyclinglog Tracker[/URL]"


----------



## Norry1 (30 May 2010)

Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## Madcyclist (31 May 2010)

Going out for a couple of hrs shortly after a couple of days off the bike. Couldn't resist a quick spin yesterday though .....


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
just had word from Auntie Helen. There seems to be a few outstanding requests to join MyCyclingLog. She is in Germany touring at the moment. But said as soon as she get's to an internet cafe she will register those that have requested.


----------



## arallsopp (1 Jun 2010)

Splendid absence of miles from my end. Sorry about that. 

Got 2 x 5 milers with Tunk to log (I do like to keep track of how far we go in the trailer), one thirty something from Friday, and this morning's commute. [Hangs head in shame]


----------



## gavintc (1 Jun 2010)

Well, since arriving in Italy, I have significantly increased my typical weekly mileage. It is nice to see that each month has shown steady progress.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jun 2010)

Hello from the Fatherland. I have accepted two MCL requests. Have done about 130ish miles so far which I can't properlz add until I download the GPS when I get home so zou'll just have to wait to see if I jump ahead of Ianrauk (not likely).


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jun 2010)

Oh, and I uploaded last year's data to MCL and it hasn't all worked - it seems to think I only did 4000ish miles last year!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2010)

did the same and had the same result.. 



Auntie Helen said:


> Oh, and I uploaded last year's data to MCL and it hasn't all worked - it seems to think I only did 4000ish miles last year!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2010)

right good people, the difference is down to 9000 miles..brilliant stuff. keep it up...get riding


----------



## Telemark (2 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> right good people, the difference is down to 9000 miles..brilliant stuff. keep it up...get riding



now there is an equal number of riders in both teams too, so a wee bit fairer 

T


----------



## Plax (2 Jun 2010)

Cyclogs is now up and running again.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2010)

yep aware of that Plax, however Cyclogs lost me and my miles by leaving it too long and not keeping us up to date with what was happening. And also for the fact that on MCL we at least have some sort of competition with the Aussies


----------



## Plax (3 Jun 2010)

I prefer bikejournal myself. Might bulk upload my milage to cyclogs once a month as a backup.


----------



## r0bbti (3 Jun 2010)

i liked the cyclogs style of doing a "yellow jersey" each month. MCL only tabulates a cumulative annual mileage - which means that a really low mileage month leaves you way behind, but on cyclogs you can start afresh each month. It is a bit like starting your diet - again! - on the first monday of the month with enthusiasm!


----------



## MrRidley (3 Jun 2010)

Aye you cut your miles down a bit, that way i would have a chance of overtaking you


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2010)

But do keep up with MCL too peeps.. now down to under 9000 difference to the Aussies


----------



## r0bbti (4 Jun 2010)

haha, bhoyjim, I keep looking over my shoulder nervously at you! - you should join CC ecosse and log there as well as cyclechat team - would certainly help to confirm CC ecosse in clear 5th place with only 17 members - v impressive!


----------



## MrRidley (4 Jun 2010)

r0bbti said:


> haha, bhoyjim,* I keep looking over my shoulder* nervously at you! - *you should join CC ecosse and log there* as well as cyclechat team - would certainly help to confirm CC ecosse in clear 5th place with only 17 members - v impressive!



And i keep trying to catch you, i know i really should join up B)


----------



## scook94 (4 Jun 2010)

Jim, are you going to upload a new picture for Team CC Ecosse?


----------



## MrRidley (4 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Jim, are you going to upload a new picture for Team CC Ecosse?



I think he means on MCL, and not Cyclogs, but i'll see if i can get something on, any ideas ?


----------



## scook94 (4 Jun 2010)

I mean cyclogs, didn't we used to have a picture of a stag? Now all we have is a flickr message that the image can't be found.


----------



## MrRidley (4 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> I mean cyclogs, didn't we used to have a picture of a stag? Now all we have is a flickr message that the image can't be found.



Aye sorry, i got lost then, i just tried to put the image back on but it won't let me, i guess it's not back up to full strength yet.


----------



## redflightuk (5 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> But do keep up with MCL too peeps.. now down to under 9000 difference to the Aussies


9294.@05:15


----------



## HLaB (5 Jun 2010)

redflightuk said:


> 9294.@05:15


8701.2 @ 20.29 ;-)

Edit AH's Germany trip ;-)


----------



## gavintc (5 Jun 2010)

There will always be a cycle to the numbers. The aussies are out there now racking up their Sunday rides. But, we are making small movements each week in the right direction. We all need an extra 100 miles to overturn the lead.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jun 2010)

Just added my tour to MCL, only 311 miles though.

Only 8,461 miles in it now!!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Jun 2010)

my commute mileage is down at the moment as my placement is half the distance away. only 2 weeks left then back up to normal. i may do some biggies over next few weekends tho to keep up.


----------



## GrasB (6 Jun 2010)

got just over 150 miles to add but the site seems to be down


----------



## Telemark (6 Jun 2010)

GrasB said:


> got just over 150 miles to add but the site seems to be down



Aussie conspiracy? 

T


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2010)

it's back up again


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> it's back up again


Still down for me; not that I've got anything to log  I'm just curious.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2010)

yup, down again..
Well it is Aussie so will have to wait until they are up and about to fix


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Jun 2010)

Message on MCL site:

Mon 6/7 10:42pm BST: *Re: Slow Site* mikwat San Francisco, CA Sorry for the recent site slowness. Don't worry, we're not going anywhere. I'll continue working with our hosting service to improve performance.


----------



## arallsopp (8 Jun 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Just added my tour to MCL, only 311 miles though.
> 
> Only 8,461 miles in it now!!!



Well done Helles. Glad you're back safe. Only 7736.4 in it now. I'm good for 50 of them before close of play Weds, but after that, I'm out.


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Jun 2010)

Hmm, someone's mucking with the team totals. Some Mancunian!

http://www.mycyclinglog.com/charts/group_compare.php


----------



## abchandler (8 Jun 2010)

Is there a bulk upload facility? I've got a download from cyclogs since Nov 09, and don't want to have to type it all in by hand


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2010)

abchandler said:


> Is there a bulk upload facility? I've got a download from cyclogs since Nov 09, and don't want to have to type it all in by hand


I think there is but the website won't come up for me to confirm.

Edit: In 'Add' about a 14 of the way down on the right hand side of the page there's:

'Historic Data Load your historic data on the Import » page'


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Hmm, someone's mucking with the team totals. Some Mancunian!
> 
> http://www.mycyclinglog.com/charts/group_compare.php


What's happened there?


----------



## abchandler (8 Jun 2010)

Found it - the smallest Import option I've seen!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Jun 2010)

I tried the bulk upload and it didn't upload all my rides - about 400 miles of the 1000 miles I did most months last year.

In the end I did the maths as to how much was missing and bunged in one ride per month to make up the correct figures, so my 2009 monthly totals are accurate but not ride-per-ride. Which is a shame, but it's not the end of the world - and I still have the data as a csv file saved carefully!


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Jun 2010)

The Manchester Bike Challenge has put both the Aussies and ourselves to shame What is happening, does anyone know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HLaB (9 Jun 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> The Manchester Bike Challenge has put both the Aussies and ourselves to shame What is happening, does anyone know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They must be superfit though 



> 1 members have ridden 10008020.00 mi at 77883.42 mi/h


And most of that was in the last 7 days!


----------



## Ozrider (12 Jun 2010)

Your definitely closing the gap, another 2 months of cold wet weather and then we'll be OK again. On the other hand, we need to get ourselves organised over here, we have most of our people logging their klms through Bikejournal.com. 

There is a bit of an overlap with mycyclinglog.com but it would only account for a small portion of the 579,865 klms logged on Bikejournal.com this year...


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jun 2010)

Yep, we have some people logging on Bikejournal instead of MCL, which does affect our figures.

At the moment we're approaching our best weather for the year and a few of us have been on cycling holidays, but it'll all start going downhill again in September/October time.


----------



## redjedi (13 Jun 2010)

I'm afraid I've been letting the side down 

I don't have a computer attached to my new commuter yet, so only get ride details from my weekend rides (which have been lacking so far this year).

Must get the sensor and mount for my computer this week.


----------



## potsy (13 Jun 2010)

Well I'm back in the game after being off the bike since Monday with illness,12.5 miles today to EBC with a friend to choose a bike for him,felt quite weird being back on the hybrid too.
Hopefully back to logging 100 miles a week from now on


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jun 2010)

I've also been off the bike for about a week as I try to shake off a heavy cold but hope to turn the pedals again soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peteoc (14 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> They must be superfit though
> 
> 
> And most of that was in the last 7 days!



Yeh sorry that was me  I did some testing on there and forgot to remove it - a few people did chase me to remove it which was promptly done


----------



## HaloJ (15 Jun 2010)

How long does it normally take to process a historic upload?


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2010)

HaloJ said:


> How long does it normally take to process a historic upload?


i transfered my cyclogs data which took a day or so,but it hasn't come out right and has messed up all my averages and stuff will be deleting all last years now to sort it out.


----------



## HaloJ (15 Jun 2010)

potsy said:


> i transfered my cyclogs data which took a day or so,but it hasn't come out right and has messed up all my averages and stuff will be deleting all last years now to sort it out.



I manually entered the data from Nokia Sports Tracker into an Excel spreadsheet and did the upload. Hope it works. 

I'll start entering the Garmin stuff after that has processed and bring myself up-to-date.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2010)

Nice one Abs, I think you will be the one who will take our collective mileage above the Aussies..


----------



## Mr Farley (15 Jun 2010)

Wowee, only 698 miles between us and the Aussies now. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jun 2010)

Yep, and they've spotted it too:



victor said:


> baudman said:
> 
> 
> > Snuffy said:
> ...


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jun 2010)

HaloJ, you're currently adding entries for December 2010. Think you might have the year wrong!


----------



## Davidc (16 Jun 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yep, and they've spotted it too:



Trouble is - we need our summer and their winter to last until December for us to be ahead at the end of the year!


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2010)

Davidc said:


> Trouble is - we need our summer and their winter to last until December for us to be ahead at the end of the year!


I've cycled in the so called Melbourne Winter, 14-16deg C and occasionally wet; I can't understand  how they don't do more miles at that time of year!


----------



## HaloJ (16 Jun 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> HaloJ, you're currently adding entries for December 2010. Think you might have the year wrong!



Uploaded using thier CSV. I've not been able to get on the site since but glad to know that something showed up.  I'll check as soon as I manage to get access to the site.

Abs

EDIT : As I've added no entries for December. The Excel was populated with my data from Jan 2010 until mid May.

EDIT EDIT : removed all the imported ones. For some reason it presumed my dates were American.

EDIT EDIT EDIT : Ah that's because I didn't read the instructions.


----------



## Mr Farley (16 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> I've cycled in the so called Melbourne Winter, 14-16deg C and occasionally wet; I can't understand  how they don't do more miles at that time of year!




That's exactly what I was thinking, I guess it's what you get used to? 

Still a bit soft if you ask me .


----------



## levad (16 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> I've cycled in the so called Melbourne Winter, 14-16deg C and occasionally wet; I can't understand  how they don't do more miles at that time of year!



I have just looked at my charts on MyCyclingLog and this January has been my highest monthly mileage this year


----------



## Davidc (16 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> I've cycled in the so called Melbourne Winter, 14-16deg C and occasionally wet; I can't understand  how they don't do more miles at that time of year!



So their weather for June/July/August is exactly like ours for those months! Put the rest of the year in and its no wonder they do more miles than us ....

Doesn't matter, were comparing miles with another bunch of people of above average fitness and strength, who enjoy getting that way by the same means we do. All that really matters then is that we beat them.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2010)

The site is back up again, so get logging and let's overtake the bread thieves.


----------



## Arch (16 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> The site is back up again, so get logging and let's overtake the bread thieves.



I can't get it to work! I've got 817 miles burning a hole in my computer....


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2010)

yup, it's seized again.
We are only 975 miles behind..so your lovely mileage Arch will put us within touching distance


----------



## Arch (16 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> yup, it's seized again.
> We are only 975 miles behind..so your lovely mileage Arch will put us within touching distance



You watch what you're touching...


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2010)

quick Arch.. it's working again


----------



## Arch (16 Jun 2010)

Not looking good, taking ages over loading....


----------



## GrasB (16 Jun 2010)

Actually we're even closer as I've not yet logged 125 miles worth of commutes! Anyone got a 30-40 mile ride to log?


----------



## redflightuk (16 Jun 2010)

just managed to add my miles for today but it's very slow.


----------



## Arch (16 Jun 2010)

No, can't get it up, so to speak.


----------



## Garz (16 Jun 2010)

Nope i tried few times now,....


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2010)

yep, looks like it's given up the ghost for tonight..


----------



## peteoc (16 Jun 2010)

and this is 1 of the main reasons I'm creating my own, whats wrong with their site as it's up and down more than........well I'm sure you can finish off this sentence


----------



## GrasB (16 Jun 2010)

For me any site is more about backing up my cycling log off-site than my primary cycling log. In some ways I'm less worried about it with the Edge 500 as I have the data stored in my home directory at work which has a backup stratagy to get over the department burning down & 10 years archiving every 3 months .


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2010)

Well good for you. 



peteoc said:


> and this is 1 of the main reasons I'm creating my own, whats wrong with their site as it's up and down more than........well I'm sure you can finish off this sentence


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Jun 2010)

At least my Excell spreadsheet is working. Is it possible that some people, who shall remain nameless, have nobbled the site to prevent an overtake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2010)

Its up for now


----------



## Garz (16 Jun 2010)

Its up but well slow.


----------



## levad (17 Jun 2010)

I find it tends to work better in the morning than the evening.

We are only 154.66 miles behind at the moment 

If we all do 2 miles then we have overtaken them.


----------



## peteoc (17 Jun 2010)

I *could* add my rides, 200+ miles of them


----------



## HaloJ (17 Jun 2010)

Once my miles have uploaded again then we should be past them. Plus I've got at least 90miles per week for April and May excluding the weekend rides.

EDIT: Ah my miles have uploaded since I checked at breakfast. 100ish to go it is then. I'll get the rest of my data entered when I get chance.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jun 2010)

Yes please folks, please add your rides - if we overhaul the Aussies tomorrow (Friday) that'll be a fabbo birthday present for me. Not that I'm contributing as much as I did last year to the overall mileage target. We could have done with Aran20 helping us out earlier, although GrasB has definitely taken over his mantle...


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jun 2010)

Less than 100 miles behind - keep pedalling folks!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2010)

53 miles to go.. c'mon good people..log those missing miles


----------



## Ozrider (17 Jun 2010)

A grand effort by you lot, we'll catch up in no time when the weather picks up.

We have a couple of mass rides coming up to kick off our season so a lot of the guys start training for them a couple of months out. 

(Or silly buggers like me who are cranking up the distances at the weekend now, rain hail or shine building up to 200klm rides by September. My training partner reckons it's character building... )

Come August / September there will be bikes of all shapes and sizes hitting the roads and tracks.

http://www.bv.com.au/great-rides/


----------



## Arch (17 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> 53 miles to go.. c'mon good people..log those missing miles



Gnarrrrrrr! I'm at work now....

It better be working this evening....

If it is, I really better back up my data (I just enter it straight away with no other record) - can it be downloaded easily for a non expert like me?


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jun 2010)

Ozrider said:


> A grand effort by you lot, we'll catch up in no time when the weather picks up.
> 
> We have a couple of mass rides coming up to kick off our season so a lot of the guys start training for them a couple of months out.
> 
> ...


Those great rides look good! Bit far away for us, of course. Shame it's not an LEL summer as then Arallsopp would give us a nice 1400km over five days again.


----------



## Arch (17 Jun 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Those great rides look good! Bit far away for us, of course. Shame it's not an LEL summer as then Arallsopp would give us a nice 1400km over five days again.



Yebbut, come 2013 there's about a dozen of us hoping to oblige!


----------



## peteoc (17 Jun 2010)

the site isn't working again so I cannot add any of my rides.


----------



## GrasB (17 Jun 2010)

This weeks commutes are logged so..

 we're just over 20 miles ahead


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Jun 2010)

Well done everyone now the hard work starts as we have to try to stay ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A virtual cup of tea all round I guess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jun 2010)

Well done folks!

And well done CC Ecosse for being in fifth place with only 17 members!


----------



## Davidc (17 Jun 2010)

I have a vision. It's a peloton of 90 odd cyclists, all on the road at the same time. I'm looking carefully, ah, they're in Australia, Victoria to be precise. 

Now I can hear them speaking - something about "We'll beat those Poms if it kills us" and "Who cares if I'm supposed to be at work, this is far more important", and "Auntie Helen's dead meat if I ever meet her".

Yes - I've had Aussie friends and also worked with a few. Red rags and bulls come to mind. The CCers have done what no Aussie can tolerate (of a bunch of Poms in particular) - gone ahead of them in something competitive!


----------



## Arch (17 Jun 2010)

Well, that's my little jaunt added...


----------



## arallsopp (17 Jun 2010)

Arch said:


> Well, that's my little jaunt added...



Well done Arch. Your month on month mileage graph is looking very good. Splendid work. 

Meanwhile, is that young ILB I see suddenly appearing on the rankings? Biting at my heels whilst I'm off the bike having babies? No respect!


----------



## iLB (17 Jun 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Meanwhile, is that young ILB I see suddenly appearing on the rankings? Biting at my heels whilst I'm off the bike having babies? No respect!



gotta keep your head in the game  have now overtaken you  and i had 10 days without bike and recovering from my crash. but i have 2 weeks at the beginning of july without any cycling  so you can haul me back in.


----------



## Arch (17 Jun 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Well done Arch. Your month on month mileage graph is looking very good. Splendid work.



Yeah, so far I've managed to increase miles each month, and improve on last year. Not sure I'll manage it for July though (Increasing on June, I mean!) - unless I take another 3 weeks off work, or give up sleep.


----------



## Arch (17 Jun 2010)

arallsopp said:


> whilst I'm off the bike having babies?




Hello!? Have I missed something?


----------



## arallsopp (17 Jun 2010)

Arch said:


> Not sure I'll manage it for July though (Increasing on June, I mean!) - unless I take another 3 weeks off work, or give up sleep.



Seems you've already worked out what's required. Now just 'do' 
What about putting a 'poon in young ILB. Bit of strong rope attached and you've got easy miles


----------



## arallsopp (17 Jun 2010)

Arch said:


> Hello!? Have I missed something?



Well, baby rather than babies, but otherwise yes. 
If I were on anything other than a blackberry, I'd link the thread. But then, if I were on anything other than a blackberry, the sleeping toddler on my arm, and baby girl on my lap would probably wake up


----------



## Arch (17 Jun 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Well, baby rather than babies, but otherwise yes.
> If I were on anything other than a blackberry, I'd link the thread. But then, if I were on anything other than a blackberry, the sleeping toddler on my arm, and baby girl on my lap would probably wake up



Oh, congratulations! Best wishes to Mrs Arallsopp and all that.

I'll see if I can find the thread - with over two weeks away, I've not caught up yet!


----------



## Arch (17 Jun 2010)

Found it. She's lovely!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jun 2010)

Well a couple of messages from the Aussies on bv forums:



Frosty said:


> *Auntie Helen*, Congrats to your team. It will be an interesting next 6 months, we should get back on top. I am heading to Queensland for 4 months to find some warmth.
> 
> CycleChat - 236169.62 km
> BV forum riders - 234046.54 km
> ...



and



"victor" said:


> I second the congratulations!  The best bit is, we're all winners, given all the benefits of cycling (I won't bother listing all those again, as you know what they are). I'm not sure I would have done quite as many kms without MCL spurring me on.


----------



## Garz (17 Jun 2010)

Yep, was about to post we are now the current leaders... !


----------



## Madcyclist (20 Jun 2010)

Hi all, time for an overdue update. I've been tapering for the past 3-4 weeks, I'd reached the stage where my fitness and energy levels were going through the roof.

I'm quite surprised that we have now overtaken the Aussie's but no rest for the wicked, we need to put some distance between us before their weather (LOL) starts improving.

I doubt if I'm going to be much help for the next 4-5 weeks, leaving for India on Friday evening. The time spent in the saddle will start increasing but my mileages will probably start dropping, one of the days planned in the Spitl valley is only 28 miles but is likely to take 10-12 hrs to ride, climbing for 70kms at an average of 8%. I can't wait to get going, it's going to be the experience of a lifetime with spectacular scenery to enjoy. The mileages will definately pick up through Laos and Cambodia due to the distances I need to cover within the 1 month visas, I fully intend to ride every mile of it resorting to public transport will be a failure in my eyes.

I left work on Friday and rode my last training ride with work colleagues yesterday, a 75 mile trip to the Thames at Henly. I was slightly hungover but that soon wore off, I'll be with them in spirit for their ride 320 miles in 6 days from Thame, Oxfordshire to Dublin in Ireland for a number of local charities. I was relieved that a slight niggle in my right calf has eased, picked up 10 days ago playing five a side football for the charities.

The last week before the off is about picking up the remaining supplies I need, a few final decisions on what to take and getting the tourer boxed ready for the flight. I will get a couple of hrs in most days, just gentle spins on the tourer for a couple of days then on the fixed, once the tourer is boxed, simply to keep the legs in working order and myself out of the local pub !!

I'll update my blog whenever internet connections allow, difficult for the India part of the trip there's little electricity or running water let alone internet access which all adds to the adventure. I'll post updates to a thread in the touring section on CC I'm about to start.

Keep enjoying your cycling and lets beat them Aussie's one way or another !!

Regards,

Tony.


----------



## snorri (20 Jun 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> And well done CC Ecosse for being in fifth place with only 17 members!


Thanks for that Auntie Helen, I havent cycled up the Rhine and down the Danube just for fun you know, it was all done for CC Ecosse. 
Does anyone know how to get home from Vienna, or should i just keep going?
all the way


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2010)

snorri said:


> Thanks for that Auntie Helen, I havent cycled up the Rhine and down the Danube just for fun you know, it was all done for CC Ecosse.
> Does anyone know how to get home from Vienna, or should i just keep going?
> all the way


Nice one snorri  just pedal till you hit the coast and follow it, that always works for me


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2010)

Have a really great trip Tony, look forward to catching up with you on your blog.
All the best. Be safe.
Ian


----------



## Telemark (20 Jun 2010)

snorri said:


> Thanks for that Auntie Helen, I havent cycled up the Rhine and down the Danube just for fun you know, it was all done for CC Ecosse.
> Does anyone know how to get home from Vienna, or should i just keep going?
> all the way



How long have you got?

So THAT's where you've gone (apart from some mischief with black islands on CC )! I watched your CC Ecosse mileage go up steadily on MCL, with the mysterious "tour" tag .
You'll have to tell us more and post some photos when you are back .

May I recommend you turn around, go back along the Danube, then turn left when you reach the Inn, and follow it upstream (easy gradient). The Tyrol has some spectacular scenery (wave at the locals and say hello from me ), and follow through to the Inn's origin in Switzerland. 
You could of course carry on west from there, then follow the Loire to the Atlantic  and do a HLaB, cross over the Channel somewhere, and THEN visit CC Ecosse on your way back home .

T


----------



## snorri (21 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> How long have you got?


I think I can manage another 4 weeks, but have decided not to go east of Bratislava, but am missing the sea, haven't seen it since 1st of June.
I'll make a plan tomorrow.


----------



## Telemark (21 Jun 2010)

snorri said:


> I think I can manage another 4 weeks, but have decided not to go east of Bratislava, but am missing the sea, haven't seen it since 1st of June.
> I'll make a plan tomorrow.



you lucky lucky xxxxxxxx
 Have fun!

T


----------



## HelenD123 (21 Jun 2010)

Oops, I've been forgetting to add my miles. Expect a bump of quite a few hundred. With a few of us out on tour those Ozzies had better be afraid.


----------



## marinyork (21 Jun 2010)

Woo! Just realised that the FNRttc takes me over 2000 miles for this year which is about on target .


----------



## Madcyclist (22 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Have a really great trip Tony, look forward to catching up with you on your blog.
> All the best. Be safe.
> Ian



Cheers Ian, I'll definately give some of the FNRTTC ago when I get back, more than likely on the fixed rather than the Thorn though.


----------



## Arch (22 Jun 2010)

marinyork said:


> Woo! Just realised that the FNRttc takes me over 2000 miles for this year which is about on target .



Woo! Me too! (well, my tour, not the FNRttC).

I don't have a target, I'm just trying to ride as much as I can. I want to do at least 50 miles a week just commuting, and ramp that up gradually, but I have to admit I didn't do any extra on the way home today - I was so hot and dirty and sweaty, I just needed to get home. With work only being a mile and a half away, I have to build in extra loops.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Jun 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> Oops, I've been forgetting to add my miles. Expect a bump of quite a few hundred. With a few of us out on tour those Ozzies had better be afraid.


We're p!ssing ourselves, mate, absolutely petrified!  (at least until the weather starts warming up again here). Winter's not slowing us down that much, so keep looking behind you. 

Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## PpPete (25 Jun 2010)

Can CC + BV together total a million kilometres for the year?


----------



## Davidc (25 Jun 2010)

porkypete said:


> Can CC + BV together total a million kilometres for the year?



How many calories &/or kilos of lard would that represent?

Despite friendly(?) rivalry it's worth remembering that we all cycle for enjoyment & fitness + transport, and that those miles/km also represent improved health over our couch potato neighbours, whichever side of the planet!


----------



## Garz (25 Jun 2010)

Never mind Victor  , judging by your groups higher av speed you probably take cycling more seriously than us casual pommies (whom are encroaching on your coveted title) tee hee - good show old chap!


----------



## PpPete (27 Jun 2010)

Wahey! Took advantage of some nice quiet roads this afternoon to take my total over the 1000 miles.

Seems I didnt miss much on the box....


----------



## iZaP (27 Jun 2010)

Started cycling around the start of this month, clocked up 100miles a few days ago. Not bad so far I reckon.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jun 2010)

Congrats to Ianrauk who is now in second place and breathing down GrasB's neck...


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2010)

Thanks Helles

But that is only because Redflight hasn't posted up his FNRttC ride or this weeks commute yet..


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2010)

June has been good to me,374 miles my best month of the year.Well on target now for 3600 miles for 2010 might have to up it to 4000.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2010)

Well done Potsy. push that total up fella and go for it.

Oh yes I did forget to say that I will not be cycling for 10 days in July as I bugger off on holibobs..


----------



## snorri (30 Jun 2010)

Ive just checcked my monthly target, first time ive reached it this year, and ive beaten it by 400%  d


----------



## Telemark (1 Jul 2010)

snorri said:


> Ive just checcked my monthly target, first time ive reached it this year, and ive beaten it by 400%  d



Congratulations !

Have you decided on your route home from Austria yet? 

T


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Jul 2010)

porkypete said:


> Can CC + BV together total a million kilometres for the year?


I'm eager to see that happen too; would be something to brag about to my non-cycling acquaintances (and probably bore them to tears, but some of them just don't get it .


----------



## PpPete (2 Jul 2010)

victor said:


> I'm eager to see that happen too; would be something to brag about to my non-cycling acquaintances (and probably bore them to tears, but some of them just don't get it ).




Although we are 10 000 km up at the halfway point, and we got the summer touring season just starting I think we'll be relying on BV to get some seriously large mileage in, especially in the last 3 months of the year, when our weather gets properly unpleasant. 
If BV go ahead of us again in December in pursuit of this goal, then so be it.


----------



## arallsopp (2 Jul 2010)

porkypete said:


> I think we'll be relying on BV to get some seriously large mileage in, especially in the last 3 months of the year, when our weather gets properly unpleasant.
> If BV go ahead of us again in December in pursuit of this goal, then so be it.



Depends on the mix of commuting / social rides that are on offer. A few of our big hitters log mainly commute miles, and these won't drop away just for weather. If we can hit that target together, that's ideal to me.


----------



## gavintc (2 Jul 2010)

My miles will take a significant dip as I depart on Sun for a trip (without bike) till 21 Jul. But, I have had 3 months of good riding - mainly commute and a decent club ride at the weekend. Hopefully, I can get my position back in the leader table once I return and start my summer holiday (on the bike).


----------



## Waspie (2 Jul 2010)

gavintc said:


> My miles will take a significant dip as I depart on Sun for a trip (without bike) till 21 Jul. But, I have had 3 months of good riding - mainly commute and a decent club ride at the weekend. Hopefully, I can get my position back in the leader table once I return and start my summer holiday (on the bike).



Woohoo! Means I'll manage to keep ahead of you for a few weeks at least.

I suspect not for much longer than that though.


----------



## snorri (5 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Have you decided on your route home from Austria yet?


Not really, but now Im somewhere between Hamburg and Bremerhaven.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Jul 2010)

unfortunately (for me) my mileage will increase as my placements will be a little further than uni (already a 41 mile round trip) and will be 5 days a week non stop for 10 weeks at a time. but at least it will help get the groups mileage up. the first placement was the nearest for the shortest placement.

on another point. i've only put up my mileage from when i started commuting. i did quite a lot of mileage before that (approx 70 to 100 per week) can i put that up? would be a guestimate tho as i've binned my diary that had it in. or would it be better to work it out towards the end of the year based on monthly averages? i currently have jan and feb missing.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2010)

throw it in brompton. If you have a good guess then I see no reason why not to add it.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jul 2010)

Flyingscot has nabbed my sixth place!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> throw it in brompton. If you have a good guess then I see no reason why not to add it.



can i just add it as a total or do i have to put it in as daily amounts?


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2010)

Just passed the 2000 mile point


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2010)

Which ever way you like.... up to you



bromptonfb said:


> can i just add it as a total or do i have to put it in as daily amounts?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2010)

Nice one the Potster!



potsy said:


> Just passed the 2000 mile point


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Jul 2010)

cheers ian. i've been conservative and added 60 miles per week, due to the bad winter. it only moved me up one place.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Jul 2010)

i wish it was in hours and minutes...i'd be at the top. i do 3 and half hours to 4 hours per commute depending on the wind and how heavy my bag is.


----------



## gavintc (7 Jul 2010)

Waspie said:


> Woohoo! Means I'll manage to keep ahead of you for a few weeks at least.
> 
> I suspect not for much longer than that though.




Enjoy Waspie. Am working 12 hour days here in Germany and definitely missing my bike.


----------



## MrRidley (7 Jul 2010)

Going to be a poor month for me, wind been at 30mph for the last few days, and looks the same for the next few as well, going on holiday to sunny (hopefully) Blackpool for a week also.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2010)

Yep, same for me. Off on holibobs for 10 days next monday so no cycling


----------



## arallsopp (7 Jul 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Oh, and I uploaded last year's data to MCL and it hasn't all worked - it seems to think I only did 4000ish miles last year!



Same here, then I spotted no rides in the history beyond the 12th of the month. Day / Month transposition is my suspicion.

...and I deleted the darn csv file once I'd got it all in place. Knew I should have kept it. Bah.


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Jul 2010)

Yep, I worked out it had imported the day/month the wrong way round somehow and so dumped all the 'impossible' records. 

In the end I spend AGES deleting all last year's rides that had been imported into MCL (most incorrectly, date-wise) and instead added one record per month of all the rides and at the average speed (I got the data from Cyclogs) so my record of longest rides is missing but at least the distance/avg speed data is there.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2010)

Time to blow my own vuvuzela time.

I just noticed that I am in the top 10 of total mileage (at no. 9) of all the MyCyclingLogs members.
Our own GrasB is an No. 6 so top banana to him too.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Jul 2010)

i noticed some people on mycyclinglog have little speech balloons with cadence, ascent, descent etc etc. is this imported from something on the bike? if so which is a good one / type? if you get what i mean.


----------



## HaloJ (8 Jul 2010)

You could use the Cateye Wireless Cadence (basically a Strada with extra bits) for speed/cadence. The Cateye Adventure does speed/altitude. Personally I use a Garmin Edge 705 but an Edge 500 is just as good sans the colour navigation elements.


----------



## PpPete (11 Jul 2010)

I see we are up to 100 members.
Just wondering if we might limit to that (and drop any who are obviously failing to log their miles) ?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Jul 2010)

porkypete said:


> I see we are up to 100 members.
> Just wondering if we might limit to that (and drop any who are obviously failing to log their miles) ?



But what happens when we pass you again in a few months time?  Winter's only slowed me down a little bit.


----------



## bermudagaz (12 Jul 2010)

victor said:


> But what happens when we pass you again in a few months time?  Winter's only slowed me down a little bit.


----------



## bermudagaz (12 Jul 2010)

Morning all,
New to the forum and registered for mycyclinglog.
Did 4 miles saturday morning. Suppose every little helps  Out tonight hoping to hit double figures slowly but surely 

Bermudagaz


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Jul 2010)

Stick with it bermudagaz, ever little to the total helps both the CC team and you getting more fit and healthy. Set yourself a milage target and try to keep with it and you don't have to tell anyone else what the taget is you are aiming to achieve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fenman (12 Jul 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Flyingscot has nabbed my sixth place!




sorry Auntie Helen about that, will be on holiday for one week with only the fold ups so very lazy miles if any that will see me drop back down to where i belong


----------



## Madcyclist (17 Jul 2010)

Greetings from Phitsanulok, Thailand.

Following some low mileage days in the Himalayas in India and a few days off the bike arranging repairs following an incident with a Tata truck it's been great to get a few miles under the wheels this week in Thailand. Thanks to Hippo and his wife Goy for letting me stay for 3 days with them in Bangkok. 

Mileages will drop a little from tomorrow, short hop to Sukhothai followed by a rest day before the Himalayas start again. I can't wait, if the scenery even gets close to the Himalayas in India I know I'm going to love every mile of it !!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2010)

Glad to hear you're getting on OK, Madcyclist, and that you've seen Mr Hippo too!

Keep those miles rolling, we're pulling nicely ahead of the Aussies now.


----------



## mcshroom (17 Jul 2010)

Thought I'd better join in too.


----------



## Madcyclist (22 Jul 2010)

I can't remember the last time I felt so shattered as the last 12km of yesterday's 150km (92.5 miles). The ride surprised me, the route was at a higher altitude than it has been so far in Thailand but even on a closer inspection of the maps they didn't suggest what was too come. I'm only in a hilly area but after four climbs of over 1000ft each I finished with 5,950ft of climbing. I felt fine towards the end but my legs had absolutely nothing left to give, rest day today before the 100km to Chiang Mai and the start of the Himalayas !!


----------



## GrasB (24 Jul 2010)

Madcyclist, odd you should say that I'm now back from climbing camp 58'000ft & 570miles in 10 days. I'm knackered but feeling very pleased with my self...


----------



## gavintc (24 Jul 2010)

My 3 week lay off the bike is now over and I have managed to clock up 60 miles in the last 2 days and should manage a 60 miler in the morning on the club run - will be aiming to get back up that leader board by the end of Aug. But, my legs are heavy and I note that my HR is higher for the same effort - fitness has clearly taken a bit of a hammering.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2010)

Just added my PB distance 160 miles. Well chuffed.


----------



## HLaB (24 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Just added my PB distance 160 miles. Well chuffed.



Nice one


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Just added my PB distance 160 miles. Well chuffed.



Good stuff ian,just seen the pics of you and Halo bikes aloft-must be a great feeling to finish a ride like that


----------



## marinyork (24 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Just added my PB distance 160 miles. Well chuffed.



What was your previous best?  glad you had a good SMRbtl and lots of people did it.


----------



## Arch (24 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Just added my PB distance 160 miles. Well chuffed.



Wow! Well done!


----------



## GrasB (24 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Just added my PB distance 160 miles. Well chuffed.






'nuff said


----------



## Madcyclist (25 Jul 2010)

Well done Ian, I've only ridden further than that when competing in a 12hr time trial. I'm usually more than happy with 70-120 miles.

After a couple of day's chilling out in Chiang Mai where I've had my bike serviced, I've been and booked a busman's holiday. Riding a guided 90km downhill all on single track on a hired mountain bike on Monday, from the summit of Doi Pui back to Chiang Mai. First time for everything who know's if I enjoy it enough a mountain bike might be next on the list !!


----------



## gavintc (2 Sep 2010)

Well, we seem to be holding firm in our lead over the aussies. Hopefully, we can maintain our effort and enthusiasm during the cooler months to come as our antipodean cousins come out of their winter hibernation. I predict a tight finish on this one.


----------



## PpPete (2 Sep 2010)

Unless they have been delaying logging some of their rides so as to lull us into a false sense of security....
Aussies? Gamesmanship? Now whatever gave me that idea? 

The good news is that combined CC/BV total is still looking good for a million kilometres.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2010)

bunch o' Aussie wimps. They wouldn't know cold weather cycling if it jumped up and bit them in their lycra clad arses.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Sep 2010)

I was rubbish in August (only 300 miles) due to new puppy. Now she's a bit older I have more opportunity to cycle but am also busy catching up on other stuff. I reckon I might manage 600 miles this month.


----------



## Garz (3 Sep 2010)

Could the puppy not fit into the recumbant AH?


----------



## gavintc (3 Sep 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I was rubbish in August (only 300 miles) due to new puppy. Now she's a bit older I have more opportunity to cycle but am also busy catching up on other stuff. I reckon I might manage 600 miles this month.



Well, I think I made up for you with my strongest Month - over 1400 km. I will not maintain that level during Sep as work is getting a little busier, but hope to do 1000km at least that is my target.


----------



## HLaB (3 Sep 2010)

gavintc said:


> Well, I think I made up for you with my strongest Month - over 1400 km. I will not maintain that level during Sep as work is getting a little busier, but hope to do 1000km at least that is my target.



Hopefully you'll make up for me too, I'll be back to uni mid Sept and my mileage will start tumbling dramatically. That reminds me I never added yesterdays mileage.


----------



## gavintc (3 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> Hopefully you'll make up for me too, I'll be back to uni mid Sept and my mileage will start tumbling dramatically. That reminds me I never added yesterdays mileage.



Oh poo, now that elusive target of catching HLaB has moved even further away. You really need to get onto that uni course sharpish.


----------



## HLaB (3 Sep 2010)

gavintc said:


> Oh poo, now that elusive target of catching HLaB has moved even further away. You really need to get onto that uni course sharpish.



You'll probably catch me before the end of the month


----------



## redflightuk (5 Sep 2010)

I've been a bit slack just lately with logging the miles but last night i caught up with about 10days worth which leaves about a week left to do.
Only commute miles left to add i think, now the laptop is working properly again i shall make sure i add the rides daily.

Keep riding and i'm sure we'll beat the Aussies


----------



## redflightuk (12 Sep 2010)

All up to date now and only 8 miles behind Ian.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2010)

redflightuk said:


> All up to date now and only 8 miles behind Ian.



hmm.. should be a nice commuting week for those few extra miles..


----------



## Telemark (14 Sep 2010)

hmmm ... the Aussie baiting seems to have "worked", or maybe they have defrosted now  - they have a higher mileage total this week than CC!  

  

T


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2010)

They will have to put some effort in to catch us up. 1deg drop in temperature or a little rain then they all run for cover. Poor sweets.


----------



## Davidc (15 Sep 2010)

Trouble is Ianrauk that if I remember correctly from cyclogs days the CC totals (and mine but they don't make much difference) drop off during October, and with the Aussie spring starting 25k miles isn't a big gap.

We'll all just have to keep going at full summer mileage until New Years Eve!


----------



## redflightuk (15 Sep 2010)

Davidc said:


> We'll all just have to keep going at full summer mileage until New Years Eve!




I'll try my best


----------



## Telemark (16 Sep 2010)

From the Aussie forum: They have noticed, too ...
-----------------------------------

*Re: Cycling Journal - (incl My Cycling Log details)*


by *peterlip* » Sun 12 Sep 2010, 11:32 pm 

For the first time for a long time, BV riders have passed CycleChat in the last 7 days total.
Now, we just have to make up a lazy 40,000 km in the last 3 and a half months. May need a big effort...

CycleChat:
Last 7 days 
6889.44 km in 286:37:50 hours at 22.68 km/h 
Last 30 days 
41619.89 km in 838:59:59 hours at 22.63 km/h 
Since Jan 1, 2010 
371944.70 km in 838:59:59 hours at 21.95 km/h 

BV Forum Riders:
Last 7 days 
7411.87 km in 232:12:51 hours at 23.46 km/h 
Last 30 days 
30618.37 km in 838:59:59 hours at 23.79 km/h 
Since Jan 1, 2010 
332312.72 km in 838:59:59 hours at 24.25 km/h 

----------------------

and there is some fighting talk ...   
----------------------

Re: Cycling Journal - (incl My Cycling Log details)

by *Hitchy* » Mon 13 Sep 2010, 9:26 am 

We have the Poms covered. Now the 'wettest, coldest' winter in at least 15 years is behind us, we'll start raking up the KMs...as others have said, the Poms are heading into winter, we have ATB & those racking up Kms in ACC training...I reckon we'll beat 'em by 10,000km+....we're not the Pakistani cricket team, they can't pay us to lose!....(errr, but I'm open to offers of bike bling!)
---------------------

T


----------



## MrRidley (16 Sep 2010)

ianrauk said:


> They will have to put some effort in to catch us up. *1deg drop in temperature or a little rain* then they all run for cover. Poor sweets.



Aye let's see them on my commute, at 5am this morning it was very cold, dark and wet, in fact soon it'll be like that on the way home too


----------



## gavintc (16 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> You'll probably catch me before the end of the month



Nope, work has rather unexpectedly got in the way. I am now working 12-13 hour days and have resorted to driving to work.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2010)

the Bread Thieves are crowing over 600 miles more in one week.. woop de bleedin' do...
Have to throw in a few extra miles then wont we to keep them behind.


----------



## Panter (16 Sep 2010)

Just added my mileage, hasten to add that's total mileage since Feburary, not a new PB  

Respect due Ianrauk, 160 miles? top work Sir


----------



## Garz (17 Sep 2010)

Injured my knee playing football so a week off the bike is now making me tetchy, shall be contributing again soon.


----------



## martint235 (17 Sep 2010)

ianrauk said:


> the Bread Thieves are crowing over 600 miles more in one week.. woop de bleedin' do...
> Have to throw in a few extra miles then wont we to keep them behind.



Who are the Bread Thieves then? And how many are there? 

I'll be sticking in a few extra miles this weekend as I'm down on my Sept goal of 600 miles.


----------



## Davidc (17 Sep 2010)

martint235 said:


> Who are the Bread Thieves then? And how many are there?



I think that should be 'descenents of'. I also thought that back in the 18th and 19th centuries you could get deported for much less than stealing bread!

As they read this I'll probably be corrected - but I thought their bit of OZ was mainly £10 pom territory.

At the last count there were 96 of them (and 108 from CC)


----------



## redjedi (17 Sep 2010)

I'd been a bit slack on updating my mileage recently, so on Ian's request I have now updated my mileage.

I've added 402 miles for the last 3 weeks which I am quite pleased with.

Another Friday night ride next week, so I may have to take one for the team and try and cycle all the way home


----------



## merlin321 (18 Sep 2010)

Auntie Helen, please can I join your group?

I`ve sent the application.

Here`s hoping


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Sep 2010)

Welcome Merlin321. Although you have knocked me off sixth position in our team, so that's not so good - but if you can keep the Aussies behind us it's all forgiveable!


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Sep 2010)

I've had a bad month for milage (Kms) because I've had an operation on my right elbow and must keep off the bike and use the arm as little as possible. My Doctor is also in the same cycling club as me so sneak rides are not advisable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2010)

Garz said:


> Injured my knee playing football so a week off the bike is now making me tetchy, shall be contributing again soon.



Get well soon Garz,wondered why I was able to overtake you so easily


----------



## merlin321 (18 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Auntie Helen. Apologies for the intrusion on to the board.


----------



## Garz (18 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> Get well soon Garz,wondered why I was able to overtake you so easily



Thanks Potsy, had some bad news recently with the family so sooner I can get out on the bike the better I can release the tension. Being so near on the mileage has helped push each other on, would love to see that yellow jersey return and maybe a green one for the sprinter for say highest av or number of rides would add loads of fun too!


----------



## Wowbagger (19 Sep 2010)

Blimey! I went away for the weekend and we were about 25000 miles ahead of the next lot and now our lead is over 36000 miles. That can't all be Merlin321's work...


----------



## Davidc (20 Sep 2010)

Merlin321 acounts for quite a bit of it.

Whether the Aussies are ahead on 31st December may depend on the weather between now and then - don't forget their spring is starting now.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2010)

Wowbagger said:


> Blimey! I went away for the weekend and we were about 25000 miles ahead of the next lot and now our lead is over 36000 miles. That can't all be Merlin321's work...



I pm'ed a few people who lapsed on their mileage reporting to get updated and hey presto.


----------



## HLaB (20 Sep 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I pm'ed a few people who lapsed on their mileage reporting to get updated and hey presto.



There's a few others that stopped cycling April or May apparently  I think they've went back to cylogs.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> There's a few others that stopped cycling April or May apparently  I think they've went back to cylogs.



Just checked Cyclogs. Not a huge amount of people on there these days.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2010)

We are very close to 250,000 miles for the Cycle Chat group. Should hit that tomorrow, so keep it up good peeps.
Have also had a pm from Helen, she has plenty of miles to log from heR Canadian/USA trip.


----------



## gb155 (22 Sep 2010)

ianrauk said:


> We are very close to 250,000 miles for the Cycle Chat group. Should hit that tomorrow, so keep it up good peeps.
> Have also had a pm from Helen, she has plenty of miles to log from heR Canadian/USA trip.




Hopfully my 1500+ miles logged helped that, sorry for letting it lapse since June though LOL


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2010)

And with gb155's miles we have reached a quarter of a million miles this year for Team Cycle Chat. So well done everybody!





On another note we are now 37,600 miles ahead of the Aussies. I think they are going to find it very hard to make up that distance by the end of the year. But let's not get complacent. So keep riding good peeps, keep those pedals turning and keep logging those miles. 
*
**EN AVANT! *


----------



## 4F (22 Sep 2010)

OK I have got 3122 to add for the year but I don't intend adding each one by one. What is the easiest way for a bulk entry, total figure for a month ?


----------



## Panter (22 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, I've just tacked a few more on.

I'm not going to bother with Cyclogs any more though, I'll just log it on MCL.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2010)

4F said:


> OK I have got 3122 to add for the year but I don't intend adding each one by one. What is the easiest way for a bulk entry, total figure for a month ?



Nice one.
You could just add as one big total mileage figure. ie 'total mileage from Jan 2010 to date' etc


----------



## HelenD123 (25 Sep 2010)

ianrauk said:


> We are very close to 250,000 miles for the Cycle Chat group. Should hit that tomorrow, so keep it up good peeps.
> Have also had a pm from Helen, she has plenty of miles to log from heR Canadian/USA trip.



3600 miles just added. Will that do?!


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Sep 2010)

Well done Helen and it's good to see that you are on the road again and keeping the CGOAB reports up to date.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2010)

Cheers Helen, that puts us near 42,000 miles (67,000 kms) ahead of the Aussies. Keep it up folks.


----------



## Wowbagger (4 Oct 2010)

There's one event which could seriously dent Cyclechat's lead, and that's the Great Victorian Bike Ride, 590k over 8 days, ending 5th December. Obviously I've no idea how many of the BV lot are taking part in that.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2010)

Well, Team CC are now near 47,000 miles ahead and still pulling away.
They are going to have to go some to catch up now, or at least half of them do the Great Victorian Bike Ride to make any sort of dent. 
They did underestimate us Brits as Aussies always do.


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Oct 2010)

It's never over until the fat lady sings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2010)

3,000 miles for the year



am keeping Arch as my target but she might be out of reach as she's +300 miles on me,need to keep getting out there.


----------



## gavintc (7 Oct 2010)

Well my contribution to our team has taken rather a set back. I came off the bike yesterday and am now in hospital awaiting a pin to be placed into my femur as it has cracked at the top end. Bummer - at least 10 weeks off the bike!!!


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2010)

gavintc said:


> Well my contribution to our team has taken rather a set back. I came off the bike yesterday and am now in hospital awaiting a pin to be placed into my femur as it has cracked at the top end. Bummer - at least 10 weeks off the bike!!!




Ahh bummer  , I hope it heals soon and well.


----------



## gavintc (7 Oct 2010)

HLaB said:


> Ahh bummer  , I hope it heals soon and well.



Thanks Adrian, I was supposed to be heading off to Sardinia this morning for a supported tour of the island with 10 other cyclists. I am feeling a little peeved. Oh well, the surgeon is quite hopeful.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2010)

gavintc said:


> Well my contribution to our team has taken rather a set back. I came off the bike yesterday and am now in hospital awaiting a pin to be placed into my femur as it has cracked at the top end. Bummer - at least 10 weeks off the bike!!!



Wow, sorry to hear that. Hope it heals up quick and you get back on the bike sooner rather then later


----------



## Garz (7 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that. Hope it heals up quick and you get back on the bike sooner rather then later



Yes I reiterate this statement, get well soon mate!


----------



## Arch (7 Oct 2010)

gavintc said:


> Well my contribution to our team has taken rather a set back. I came off the bike yesterday and am now in hospital awaiting a pin to be placed into my femur as it has cracked at the top end. Bummer - at least 10 weeks off the bike!!!



Oh, crap! That sounds very painful. Is it the the head of the femur, the ball bit? All the best, hope it heals quickly.

potsy, wow, I don't think I've ever been a target before! And I'm slacking a bit recently, you're in with a chance. Mind you, now I know I'm being chased, I might have to put a spurt on!


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2010)

Arch said:


> potsy, wow, I don't think I've ever been a target before! And I'm slacking a bit recently, you're in with a chance. Mind you, now I know I'm being chased, I might have to put a spurt on!



Damn I shouldn't have told you for a few more weeks,my plan might be foiled now 
TBH your total is only 300ish miles short of my target for the year so you should be safe


----------



## Arch (7 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Damn I shouldn't have told you for a few more weeks,my plan might be foiled now
> TBH your total is only 300ish miles short of my target for the year so you should be safe



Oh, it's no good trying to lull me into a false sense of security...

Actually, I need a bit of a kick. With the light starting to fail in the evenings, I'm finding it harder to make myself do the extra on the way home. And some slightly disturbed work patterns are meaning I don't always get extra on the way in either - Tuesday, I didn't even ride in at all, as I got picked up by the vehicle in town.

I'm off for a weekend in Northumberland next weekend, but I expect I'll go on the social short rides, rather than anything too extreme.


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2010)

Arch said:


> Oh, it's no good trying to lull me into a false sense of security...
> 
> Actually, I* need a bit of a kick*. With the light starting to fail in the evenings, I'm finding it harder to make myself do the extra on the way home. And some slightly disturbed work patterns are meaning I don't always get extra on the way in either - Tuesday, I didn't even ride in at all, as I got picked up by the vehicle in town.
> 
> I'm off for a weekend in Northumberland next weekend, but I expect I'll go on the social short rides, rather than anything too extreme.



Consider yourself kicked then Arch




I'm currently doing around 95 miles a week commuting,and have a cc ride coming up which should add another 50+.


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2010)

gavintc said:


> Thanks Adrian, I was supposed to be heading off to Sardinia this morning for a supported tour of the island with 10 other cyclists. I am feeling a little peeved. Oh well, the surgeon is quite hopeful.




Sardinia is such a beautiful island to cycle  It'll be no consolation but I went there a few years back. 
At least the surgeon is positive.


----------



## Arch (7 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Consider yourself kicked then Arch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh crap, you'll be overtaking me no trouble!


----------



## Garz (9 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Consider yourself kicked then Arch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree Arch, I dont think I will catch her now I've had too many distractions (weekends away, birthday bashes, fortnight of injury, working away in scotland) to even stand a chance of that. 

Was fun staying around that mileage though while it lasted!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Oct 2010)

Ian's at the top of the CycleChat team - well done Ian! GrasB, are you OK?


----------



## eck (16 Oct 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Ian's at the top of the CycleChat team - well done Ian! GrasB, are you OK?


hello GrasB, wondered where you'd been.


----------



## snorri (17 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> TBH your total is only 300ish miles short of my target for the year so you should be safe


You and I have the same annual target potsy, 3650 avoids complicated mathematics.


----------



## 4F (18 Oct 2010)

Just logged my 3480 miles for the year Jan - Sept  That should be a further dent in the convicts chance of catching us


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Oct 2010)

Good man!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2010)

4F said:


> Just logged my 3480 miles for the year Jan - Sept  That should be a further dent in the convicts chance of catching us



'Bout bloody time fella...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2010)

And which makes Team CC 50,000 miles ahead of the convicts... well done everybody. With 2 and a half months to go I can't see them catching us. But let's not get complacent.. keep those pedals turning good people.


----------



## ACS (18 Oct 2010)

Thats last years total busted, onwards and upwards


----------



## Garz (19 Oct 2010)

Currently back on the bike...

but am limited to the turbo i'm afraid due to much less time through work but am determined to pick up again when the opportunity permits!


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Oct 2010)

I've just started riding again after being sidelined for about a month so as they say 'every little helps'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> I've just started riding again after being sidelined for about a month so as they say 'every little helps'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nice one Keith!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smutchin (25 Oct 2010)

I've just requested to join the group. I'm in the yacf group too but most yacfers use bikejournal, which I've more or less given up on since my premium membership expired.

(I've only recently started posting on cyclechat but I hope my paltry few miles will still be a welcome addition to the group total.)

d.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2010)

smutchin said:


> I've just requested to join the group. I'm in the yacf group too but most yacfers use bikejournal, which I've more or less given up on since my premium membership expired.
> 
> (I've only recently started posting on cyclechat but I hope my paltry few miles will still be a welcome addition to the group total.)
> 
> d.



You are posting on CycleChat which means you are more the welcome to join


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Oct 2010)

Smutchin, I've now added you to our team (I think). Do you have a different username on YACF?


----------



## smutchin (25 Oct 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Smutchin, I've now added you to our team (I think). Do you have a different username on YACF?



Yes - I used to be smutchin but I'm citoyen over there at the moment.

d.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2010)

Helles Belles.. the Aussies posturing seems to have come to a complete stop... have they given up you think?
I think they vastly underrated the Brit resolve for cycling in bad weather.


----------



## Davidc (25 Oct 2010)

To be hoped it's an omen for the cricket tour!


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Helles Belles.. the Aussies posturing seems to have come to a complete stop... have they given up you think?
> I think they vastly underrated the Brit resolve for cycling in bad weather.





It's not over until the fat lady sings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Oct 2010)

Here's what they said over t'other side of the world:



Snuffy said:


> So anyway... the weather is warming up
> 
> Is it time to beat those poms into a bloody pile of pulp now?





baudman said:


> Eeeyup. Coz there's little chance of us doing it in the cricket, methinx.





Hitchy said:


> Hmmm...looks like the Poms have taken the willow to our very shallow bowling attack!...We'd require a Bradman to come in at next drop in order to make up 80,000km in 2 months!





Mrs H said:


> I could make up about 15,000- 20,000 in a day if I could be bothered. But if we are getting wopped anyway, is it worth it?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

At least one of the Aussies has got some fight in him.. the rest? Shameful...


----------



## ACS (26 Oct 2010)

CC Ecosse - 5th in the table with only 19 riders registered. Top effort.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

satans budgie said:


> CC Ecosse - 5th in the table with only 19 riders registered. Top effort.



Indeed, that is good going...


----------



## Garz (26 Oct 2010)

Would love a CC monthly award setup (for motivational purposes) like we had Yellow Jersey in the cyclogs site (maybe Polka dot for elevational gains per month etc). Is this possible?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

Garz said:


> Would love a CC monthly award setup (for motivational purposes) like we had Yellow Jersey in the cyclogs site (maybe Polka dot for elevational gains per month etc). Is this possible?





Yellow Jersey would be good.... (I won it once last year on Cyclogs).
As to PolkaDot jersey. I really don't think many people at all put their elevation gains on there to make it worthwhile.

Why don;t you drop the site administrator a line with your suggestion.


----------



## Garz (26 Oct 2010)

Sure I can do ian.

Well the polka dot idea would be for people who input the elevation for that very reason, if they neglect it or dont input it then they wont climb many feet/m!  

Breaking up the jerseys so to speak might allow for other members to get acknowleged instead of just rewarding the mile muncher(s). Suggestions are very welcome and I will then forward this onto the site admin to see if we can set something up. For example people who are pressed for time might be able to cover more miles than the actual yellow jersey winner so they could get a mention.

Just thought it might spice things up.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

Garz said:


> Sure I can do ian.
> 
> Well the polka dot idea would be for people who input the elevation for that very reason, if they neglect it or dont input it then they wont climb many feet/m!
> 
> ...



Seems a perfectly good idea to me Garz..


----------



## snorri (26 Oct 2010)

satans budgie said:


> CC Ecosse - 5th in the table with only 19 riders registered. Top effort.


I can't decide if this performance is due to our mild, dry climate and level terrain, or the energy derived from our (alleged) national diet of deep fried Mars bars.


----------



## Telemark (26 Oct 2010)

satans budgie said:


> CC Ecosse - 5th in the table with only 19 riders registered. Top effort.





ianrauk said:


> Indeed, that is good going...



Hehe .. and that's with some people having stopped recording their mileage on MyCyclingLog when Cyclogs was resurrected a few months back. They have kindly stood still and allowed me to overtake them   .
Guys & girl, I don't mindbeing overtaken again    , but please DO get off your lazy back sides and at least add your weekly or monthly totals (saying so in the "comments" to avoid confusing the rival teams) - who knows, we may even get to 4th place. It'll only take a couple of minutes, honest  

T


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

Telemark,
how come you are not registered with the main CC Mycylinglog team?


----------



## Telemark (26 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Telemark,
> how come you are not registered with the main CC Mycylinglog team?



When I registered on MCL, there was an even-ish number of cyclists in both teams. I didn't want to weaken the "moral" lead of Cyclechat, so to speak  , so they Antipodeans couldn't say that CC needs have lots of low-mileage cyclists  to beat them.... that's no longer an issue.
If you want me, I'd be happy to join the main CC team, too.

T


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> When I registered on MCL, there was an even-ish number of cyclists in both teams. I didn't want to weaken the "moral" lead of Cyclechat, so to speak  , so they Antipodeans couldn't say that CC needs have lost of low-mileage cyclists  to beat them.... that's no longer an issue
> If you want me, I'd be happy to join the main CC team, too.
> 
> T



Telemark... you would be more then welcome..


----------



## Telemark (26 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Telemark... you would be more then welcome..




OK, thanks. Waiting with hand outstretched for the secret handshake ... 

T


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> OK, thanks. Waiting with hand outstretched for the secret handshake ...
> 
> T


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> At least one of the Aussies has got some fight in him.. the rest? Shameful...



Red flag... bull... anyone? 

I've got major summer cycling plans; lots of long rides coming up, as I'm doing the Audax Alpine Classic 200 in January, so must get as fit as possible for that.

I'm tempted to quote you guys in the BV forum... just to stir them up a bit. 

Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

victor said:


> Red flag... bull... anyone?
> 
> I've got major summer cycling plans; lots of long rides coming up, as I'm doing the Audax Alpine Classic 200 in January, so must get as fit as possible for that.
> 
> ...



Hi Victor,
please feel free mate.
It's all good competition.


----------



## BinBag (27 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Consider yourself kicked then Arch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ooooooh, which cc are you a member of Potsy? I'm thinking of joining one next year.


----------



## John Ponting (27 Oct 2010)

So are we using MyCyclingLog or CycleLogs? I've not used either much over the past couple of years as my miles were derisery. Now that I've retired and have time and opportunity on my side I have joined MyCyclingLog and will be recording my mileages.


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2010)

BinBag said:


> Ooooooh, which cc are you a member of Potsy? I'm thinking of joining one next year.



Cycle Chat ride binbag, I'm not in a club.
https://www.cyclechat.net/

Come along if you're free.


----------



## snorri (27 Oct 2010)

John Ponting said:


> So are we using MyCyclingLog or CycleLogs?


Some of us use both. With 6 years of records on Cyclogs I don't want to give up there, but felt a bit let down when it crashed for a few months so started to use MyCyclingLog since last January. Now I enter miles in both, belt and braces you might say.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

John Ponting said:


> So are we using MyCyclingLog or CycleLogs? I've not used either much over the past couple of years as my miles were derisery. Now that I've retired and have time and opportunity on my side I have joined MyCyclingLog and will be recording my mileages.



I did like Cyclogs but with it being down forever and a day it lost me to MyCyclingLog.
The MyCylingLog now has far more Cycle Chat members logging then Cyclogs, so I will be sticking with MCL.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Oct 2010)

Yes, with John Ponting we now have 117 members on MCL. The Aussies have 97 so we have done our figures with 20 more members. Perhaps we need to do some maths and work out whether they'd be ahead if they had an extra 20 people...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, with John Ponting we now have 117 members on MCL. The Aussies have 97 so we have done our figures with 20 more members. Perhaps we need to do some maths and work out whether they'd be ahead if they had an extra 20 people...



Or just discount our bottom 20 people.. there are a few who haven't logged or updated.


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, with John Ponting we now have 117 members on MCL. The Aussies have 97 so we have done our figures with 20 more members. Perhaps we need to do some maths and work out whether they'd be ahead if they had an extra 20 people...



We could always discount the bottom 20 on our list


----------



## John Ponting (27 Oct 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, with John Ponting we now have 117 members on MCL. The Aussies have 97 so we have done our figures with 20 more members. Perhaps we need to do some maths and work out whether they'd be ahead if they had an extra 20 people...






ianrauk said:


> Or just discount our bottom 20 people.. there are a few who haven't logged or updated.






potsy said:


> We could always discount the bottom 20 on our list




Heh!!!!!! don't discount me yet, I only joined today! I'll start gently but will enter the (almost) 200 miles this month as a sign of good faith.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> We could always discount the bottom 20 on our list




LOL Copycat Pots.

Ok done a few sums

Less our bottom 20 mile munchers to match BV's 97 loggers
CycleChat 97 logged with a total of 297711.64 at an avg of 3069.19 per mile muncher
BV Forum 97 logged with a total of 244041.20 at an avg of 2515.88 per mile muncher

A difference of +51770.88 miles with a +553.31 miles avg per CycleChat muncher

but ok...
Only 88 BV Forums have logged
So if we knock of another 9 off CC munchers to match their total, it works out at 

CycleChat 88 logged with a total of 293987.77 at an avg of 3340..77 per mile muncher
BV Forum 88 logged with a total of 244041.20 at an avg of 2773.19 per mile muncher

A difference of +49946.57 miles with a +567.57 miles avg per CycleChat muncher
And for any Aussies watching; thats +80364.03kms with a +913.22kms


----------



## Davidc (27 Oct 2010)

It'll be interesting to see how the mileages go as we head towards the shortest day here and longest there. It'll also be interesting to se how those adjustments affect the numbers at the end of the year.

Add the whole lot together and what you have are around 200 people at opposite ends of the planet who're a lot fitter, stronger and healthier than they would be without their bikes.


----------



## John Ponting (27 Oct 2010)

Right, not big miles but I'm 14 from the bottom at the moment. About 200 miles non recorded from earlier in 2010.

Two days left this week then Lake District this coming weekend by MG so no bike or miles until Tuesday.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

John Ponting said:


> Right, not big miles but I'm 14 from the bottom at the moment. About 200 miles non recorded from earlier in 2010.
> 
> Two days left this week then Lake District this coming weekend by MG so no bike or miles until Tuesday.



Don't worry John, we are not discounting any ones mileage.
Welcome to the CC team...


----------



## BinBag (27 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Cycle Chat ride binbag, I'm not in a club.
> http://www.cyclechat..._1#entry1436628
> 
> Come along if you're free.



Yep - I'm bang up for that......


----------



## Davidc (27 Oct 2010)

I've just set up my MCL goal mileage for next year, at 1/3 more than this year's. That's a reasonable progression from this year's goal and builds up from when I was ill in 2008.

Anyone else thinking about mileage targets for 2011 yet?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

Davidc said:


> I've just set up my MCL goal mileage for next year, at 1/3 more than this year's. That's a reasonable progression from this year's goal and builds up from when I was ill in 2008.
> 
> Anyone else thinking about mileage targets for 2011 yet?



Yes I am. From a target of 10,000 this year down to 8000 next year. Will be starting longer working days so my commute of a round about 35 miles will come doen to a more direct 24 miles.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Oct 2010)

I reduced from 12,000 miles last year to 8,000 miles this year (for which I am on target) and I have to say it was a bit of a relief not to have to do so many. I got a fair few extra in hand this summer so only have to do 15 a day for the rest of the year to hit target. I am enjoying being a bit more relaxed about mileage but need to watch that waistline!


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2010)

3650 this year 10 miles per day.
Probably go for 11 per day next year-4,015.
A few more long rides should do it,only done 3 this year.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> 3650 this year 10 miles per day.
> Probably go for 11 per day next year-4,015.
> A few more long rides should do it,only done 3 this year.




You going to do the Manchester FNRttC next year right?


----------



## Davidc (27 Oct 2010)

it's good to know other people think about this. I find defining goals useful in all sorts of things, but for exercise more than most. Cycling and walking are the only physical exercise I can say I really enjoy, and setting a goal for bike mileage really helps in keeping fit and strong (and as with AH, in keeping the waistline under control!)


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

Davidc said:


> it's good to know other people think about this. I find defining goals useful in all sorts of things, but for exercise more than most. Cycling and walking are the only physical exercise I can say I really enjoy, and setting a goal for bike mileage really helps in keeping fit and strong (and as with AH, in keeping the waistline under control!)



And also through cycling I have met some great friends...


----------



## redflightuk (27 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> And also through cycling I have met some great friends...



+1 on that Ian.

Just caught up with all my rides in the log and hopefully i'll keep up to date for the rest of the year.

As for a goal for next year, i'll think about that nearer the start of 2011. I'm on target for this years total of 10215.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

redflightuk said:


> +1 on that Ian.
> 
> Just caught up with all my rides in the log and hopefully i'll keep up to date for the rest of the year.
> 
> As for a goal for next year, i'll think about that nearer the start of 2011. *I'm on target for this years total of 10215.*



Why 10215 John?


----------



## redflightuk (27 Oct 2010)

I also log on bikerides.com and they have a virtual ride across the states, your position is shown on a map and 10215 is the distance from the west coast to the east and back, finishing at the grand canyon.
Just another bit of fun and i've made a few freinds over there too.


----------



## Davidc (27 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> And also through cycling I have met some great friends...



You meet some interesting people through cycling - most have different views to your own and are are very diverse people, but usually agreeable and good to be with.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> LOL Copycat Pots.
> 
> Ok done a few sums
> 
> ...



I'm watching.  That's a lot of extra km to do in 2 months.

As for "mileage" goals, I should meet my 17,000km goal for this year, and was thinking of setting next year's to 20,000km, just to challenge myself. Given that I switched from an 80km/week to 270km/week commute in mid-March, it might just be achievable.


----------



## gavintc (27 Oct 2010)

I have just have to avoid breaking any bones next year and i should beat this year's total. I do not think I will get back on a bike before Xmas.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

victor said:


> I'm watching.  That's a lot of extra km to do in 2 months.
> 
> As for "mileage" goals, I should meet my 17,000km goal for this year, and was thinking of setting next year's to 20,000km, just to challenge myself. Given that I switched from an 80km/week to 270km/week commute in mid-March, it might just be achievable.



Indeed Vic...
20,000k's.. that's a fair old target..best of luck to you


----------



## Telemark (27 Oct 2010)

gavintc said:


> I have just have to avoid breaking any bones next year and i should beat this year's total. I do not think I will get back on a bike before Xmas.



What happened, Gavin? I must have missed this, is it cycling related?
Get well soon - Christmas seems a long way away at the moment
 

T

[sorry, slightly off-topic]


----------



## gavintc (27 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> What happened, Gavin? I must have missed this, is it cycling related?
> Get well soon - Christmas seems a long way away at the moment
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, was out for quick ride 3 weeks ago as my final training ride before my grand tour of Sardinia. i hit a very sharp speed bump, lost my control and down I went. I broke the femur where it goes into the hip joint - so it is bolted together and things are improving. But, my lack of cycling is getting me down. The surgeon has recommended - no biking before Xmas.


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> You going to do the Manchester FNRttC next year right?



Past my bedtime ian


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Past my bedtime ian



It's after all our bedtimes Pots. C'mon man.. sign up for it. You will enjoy, I guarantee..


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2010)

victor said:


> Red flag... bull... anyone?
> 
> I've got major summer cycling plans; lots of long rides coming up, as I'm doing the Audax Alpine Classic 200 in January, so must get as fit as possible for that.
> 
> ...



Hey.. Vic.. well you were good on your word..


----------



## Frosty (28 Oct 2010)

Hi All,

I have just posted a plea for our BV members to lift their game. We will see what happens.

Here is the link that I posted: http://www.bv.com.au...php?f=5&t=20353 

May the best team win.

Wayne


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2010)

Frosty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just posted a plea for our BV members to lift their game. We will see what happens.
> 
> ...



All the best to you and your lot Frosty..


----------



## snorri (28 Oct 2010)

Davidc said:


> Anyone else thinking about mileage targets for 2011 yet?


Yes, I was thinking of reducing my annual mileage target for next year, but with my increased age allowance for 2011, the status quo should be maintained. 

 , today I achieved my annual target of 3650 miles, but still must try to achieve my Oct, Nov and December monthly targets.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2010)

Welcome to LukesDad and his yearly mileage to add to team CC total. Anyone who doesn't know LukesDad (most of you do from the forum anyway), he's a real cycling demon, I know.. I have cycled with him.. His commute is a mileage that I don't think many of us mega mile munchers could even manage.

LD.. I owe you a couple of beers.


----------



## MrRidley (30 Oct 2010)

I think the site's down just now, can't access it.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2010)

Now back up again


----------



## MrRidley (30 Oct 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Now back up again



Not for me it's not


----------



## redflightuk (31 Oct 2010)

Working fine for me. Just added yesterdays ride.

Off shortly to meet a few others for the Stevenage end of summertime ride. That'll be another 60 miles + for the CC total.


----------



## Arch (31 Oct 2010)

Ok for me. Just added 40 miles from last Sunday, and 82 from yesterday...


----------



## Hitchy (1 Nov 2010)

Oi Poms....Ok, Ok, enough, we here at BV forums have caught onto your fiendish plot to slow us down....by sending us 'your' weather...we've had the most rain in October since Noah was an apprentice boat builder!!....we like droughts, OK?, doesn't do much for the lawn, but provides plenty of good riding weather....so be good chaps & tell 'Dr. Evil' or whoever it is that you've employed, that we'd like a return to normality...ta muchly


----------



## redflightuk (1 Nov 2010)

79 damp and muddy miles added yesterday. The Aussies are closing fast so keep up the riding peeps.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Nov 2010)

Don't panic!

CycleChat: 118 members have ridden 320069.34 mi at 13.83 mi/h
BV Forums: 109 members have ridden 310393.45 mi at 15.00 mi/h

However, it appears that two of the BV forums members did the upload thing that went wrong (same happened to me) so they need to remove some data.


> Our total will drop by approx 8,000 for davecole and approx 10,000 for percrime. No drama.


 But these are kms, not miles, so they're still pretty closely on our heels!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2010)

Funny how it takes the Brits to pull the convicts out of their own mire.





Good on them for raising their game.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Nov 2010)

Lukesdad, the convicts are debating the accuracy of your very high figure for this year.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Funny how it takes the Brits to pull the convicts out of their own mire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, thank you, kind Sir! 

No mire here, though, mate. I've been religiously commuting every work day this year, and logging them daily. Some of us were unfortunately a bit less organised, so we had to, shall we say, give them a figurative kick up the behind. 

Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2010)

victor said:


> Why, thank you, kind Sir!
> 
> No mire here, though, mate. I've been religiously commuting every work day this year, and logging them daily. Some of us were unfortunately a bit less organised, so we had to, shall we say, give them a figurative kick up the behind.
> 
> ...



Fair play to you and your lot Victor. As you probably noticed, we had to give a kick to a few of ours too.




We are now moving into the dark, dank weather months. It's going to be a close call. Nothing like a good bit of competition. Keep turning those pedals down under bud as we certainly will be up here in Blighty.


----------



## Garz (1 Nov 2010)

Will hopefully get to input more mileage this month guys, october turned out to be a disaster chiefly due to working away and busy weekends.


----------



## Arch (1 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Fair play to you and your lot Victor. As you probably noticed, we had to give a kick to a few of ours too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is different from summer, how exactly?


----------



## lukesdad (1 Nov 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Lukesdad, the convicts are debating the accuracy of your very high figure for this year.



Would they like me to break it down for them. I could do that though 10 months worth might take some time.

The bulk mind would come my travelling by bike to and from work (sometimes reffered to as commuting I believe.). just south of Newcastle Emlyn to the Gower 4 days a week in Summer 2-3 Days in Winter. 
12 Sportives a year 5 100k mtb Marathons. Club ride every Sunday I dont do an event 20 miles to the meet and 20 home plus the ride mileage.

Thats the regular stuff plus any incidental stuff that include a number of 100+ s.

If anybody is unhappy with it or doubts it, I will willingly pull out of the log no probs. Regards Mark.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Would they like me to break it down for them. I could do that though 10 months worth might take some time.
> 
> The bulk mind would come my travelling by bike to and from work (sometimes reffered to as commuting I believe.). just south of Newcastle Emlyn to the Gower 4 days a week in Summer 2-3 Days in Winter.
> 12 Sportives a year 5 100k mtb Marathons. Club ride every Sunday I dont do an event 20 miles to the meet and 20 home plus the ride mileage.
> ...



Let the convicts worry Mark. You don't have to justify your mileage to us or them.
We know you're good for the miles.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Nov 2010)

Goodness no, Mark, don't pull out of the log, we believe you. I think they were just a bit shocked that we had someone with so many miles appear as if by magic. Despite their nice sunny weather, it appears the Aussies aren't able to field someone with that many miles


----------



## Baggy (1 Nov 2010)

I've sent my excel log through for a bulk upload. If it works, Chuffy will add his, too


----------



## HelenD123 (2 Nov 2010)

Another 1000 miles added from me. I never thought I'd get so high up the CC leader board. I must give up work more often!


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Nov 2010)

Baggy, I don't think it worked as you seem to have cycled a lot of Unknown Distances in Unknown Times...

Might be easiest to manually enter a figure for each month, which is what some others have been doing.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Baggy, I don't think it worked as you seem to have cycled a lot of Unknown Distances in Unknown Times...
> 
> Might be easiest to manually enter a figure for each month, which is what some others have been doing.



Yep,
The file has to be set out in the exact way that MCL will accept.
If I remember rightly.
The date is set the US way ie 11/02/10 ie November 2nd 2010....


----------



## John Ponting (2 Nov 2010)

HELP!!! 

30 years working in IT, including OpsMngr for a twin IBM mainframe site, and I can't work out how to display My MyCyclingLog Progress Log in my CC Signature. Everybody else seems to have managed. Do I need VM/VSE/CICS or is it easier than that ?


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Nov 2010)

Yep, an Aussie chap named Lock has put together a little internet gadget that does it.

Best thing to do is to copy the full-length URL from mine or Ian's link, then change our names to yours (your name exactly as it appears on MCL) and our target (the final figure) to yours. It updates every half hour or so, so if you change your target you may not see the change immediately.


----------



## Baggy (2 Nov 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Baggy, I don't think it worked as you seem to have cycled a lot of Unknown Distances in Unknown Times...
> 
> Might be easiest to manually enter a figure for each month, which is what some others have been doing.


Bums, I'll have a quick look...probably a problem with my dates if, as ian says, they have to be Americanised.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2010)

Baggy said:


> Bums, I'll have a quick look...probably a problem with my dates if, as ian says, they have to be Americanised.



Baggy,
did you download the template from the MCL site?


----------



## Baggy (2 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Baggy,
> did you download the template from the MCL site?


Yep! I pasted all the data in from my Excel log. I'll enter stuff as a summary instead.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2010)

Baggy said:


> Yep! I pasted all the data in from my Excel log. I'll enter stuff as a summary instead.



I guessed you would have... I do remember both myself and Helen having problems but can't remember what.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Nov 2010)

The problem I had was that although I supplied the data as they requested, somehow the dates got turned around so it rejected anything such as 11/13 (which should have been 13th November in their format) because it seems to have decided it was the 11th of a mystery 13th month. So about a third of the rides were in (days 1-12 of the month) but not the rest. I manually deleted all the entries and then did a monthly summary (this was for 2009's data).


----------



## StuAff (2 Nov 2010)

I've now signed up (thanks Helen). So, when I've sorted that CSV out, 5.5k extra for the group.....


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2010)

StuAff said:


> I've now signed up (thanks Helen). So, when I've sorted that CSV out, 5.5k extra for the group.....



Nice one Stuey.. welcome aboard mate...


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Nov 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> Another 1000 miles added from me. I never thought I'd get so high up the CC leader board. I must give up work more often!



That's good going Helen but where are you now as I see the entries to the CGOAB have stopped for a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelenD123 (3 Nov 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> That's good going Helen but where are you now as I see the entries to the CGOAB have stopped for a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!



Currently near San Fran with CC Cathryn. Have been too tired in an evening to write my journal.


----------



## lukesdad (3 Nov 2010)

Having just joined the CC My Cycling Log group, I have a question. After clicking the add button,and then going to view I see all the logged rides so far are there. Are they held for the whole year. If so is there a way of permantly keeping them. I ask this as it would save me manually keeping to logs. Sorry to ask but Im not the worlds brightest on a PC.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2010)

Mark,
on the view tab there is a button for you to export your log back out into csv file. So yes the site does keep for the whole year, and further back to when one first loggs. I have both 2009 and this year on there


----------



## lukesdad (3 Nov 2010)

Thanks Ian. How often do you export your log ?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Thanks Ian. How often do you export your log ?





I haven't. But I should.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Nov 2010)

Signed up and sent a request to join the CC group. Put my years mileage on in one lump if that's ok.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Signed up and sent a request to join the CC group. Put my years mileage on in one lump if that's ok.



Nice one Ed.. You are more then welcome... and one lump is fine.


----------



## StuAff (3 Nov 2010)

Haven't got the hang of the CSV import thing (like a few others!) so just did a manual entry for my year's mileage to date (will sort that out if & when I feel like it). There's only records on three other websites if anyone needs to check....


----------



## redjedi (5 Nov 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Would they like me to break it down for them. I could do that though 10 months worth might take some time.
> 
> The bulk mind would come my travelling by bike to and from work (sometimes reffered to as commuting I believe.). just south of Newcastle Emlyn to the Gower 4 days a week in Summer 2-3 Days in Winter.
> 12 Sportives a year 5 100k mtb Marathons. Club ride every Sunday I dont do an event 20 miles to the meet and 20 home plus the ride mileage.
> ...



80 mile round trip commute 



> * incidental* stuff that include a number of 100+


----------



## redjedi (5 Nov 2010)

As for next year's target, I'm going for an ambitious 5K after I do 3K this year.

So hopefully I won't have any injuries next year and I should be able to keep up the 100m a week target.


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2010)

Can somebody give Vorsprung a nudge and ask him how he is able to log rides in advance?


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2010)

I've already done so, Potsy! Clever that, ain't it!


----------



## Baggy (5 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> Can somebody give Vorsprung a nudge and ask him how he is able to log rides in advance?


He's a psychic cyclist


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2010)

Well done everybody.. we have clawed back a bit of distance between us and our upside-down cousins..Was down to 10,000 miles, now back up to 30,000 keep turning those pedals good people.


----------



## HelenD123 (7 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Well done everybody.. we have clawed back a bit of distance between us and our upside-down cousins..Was down to 10,000 miles, now back up to 30,000 keep turning those pedals good people.



Just give me a nudge if they start catching us again.	I'm on the road until the start of December so should have a few more miles to add.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Well done everybody.. we have clawed back a bit of distance between us and our upside-down cousins..Was down to 10,000 miles, now back up to 30,000 keep turning those pedals good people.



Yes, keep up the effort - we're not going to let you rest on your laurels. Now please excuse me while I go stand on my head; I need some of the blood to rush to my feet.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2010)

victor said:


> Yes, keep up the effort - we're not going to let you rest on your laurels. Now please excuse me while I go stand on my head; I need some of the blood to rush to my feet.



lol.. keep it up cuz.. you guys keep turning your upside down pedals... loving the competition Vic..some serious mileage adding the 2 forums totals together


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2010)

*322.34 miles to go,then I can retire for the rest of the year *



might get a full 2 weeks off if I'm lucky.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (13 Nov 2010)

Just applied to join you guys, our seasons just starting to kick in as the temp gets to bearable 29-32 O/c in the early morning so maybe able to help in the off season..!


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Nov 2010)

Glad you've joined Johnny Boy and hope you start posting the miles soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyBoy (15 Nov 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> Glad you've joined Johnny Boy and hope you start posting the miles soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Will do Keith..!!


----------



## vorsprung (15 Nov 2010)

Baggy said:


> He's a psychic cyclist




Obviously I have occult powers but I didn't use them. I used the import feature. But the spreadsheet format for the import and the spreadsheet format for the export from bikejournal.com are somewhat mismatched, leading to a ride on the 12th of June becoming a ride on the 6th of December. I got the wrong rides data deleted and tried again and now it has this years stuff from bikejournal.com


----------



## Baggy (15 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> *322.34 miles to go,then I can retire for the rest of the year *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My target for the year is the same as yours - but I've got 516.23 miles to go  
To reach last year's target I managed 500 chilly and slithery miles last Dec, so maybe I'll still manage a day off!


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2010)

Better get pedalling then Baggy,could be an Ice Age soon





244 miles left for me now.


----------



## mcshroom (15 Nov 2010)

Looks like I have a bit of catching up to do. I have 597 miles left to do to get to 2000 since mid July (when I started logging). I'm just hoping the ice age dosen't come yet


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2010)

I have 485 miles to go to reach my target is 10,000 miles. then I am going to have a bloody good long rest lol.
Next year I won't be doing as much.


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Nov 2010)

That's a good yearly total Ian, hope the cold weather doesn't interupt you reaching it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> That's a good yearly total Ian, hope the cold weather doesn't interupt you reaching it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm ok with the cold Keith. Takes me 4½ miles for me to warm up properly.




But it's not a bad total seeing as this years cycling has been interrupted by a small fellow called Henry


----------



## Spinney (16 Nov 2010)

Does this contest with the Aussies begin again from zero on 1st Jan?

(Don't usually follow this thread, so have just been scanning through.)

I set may annual target in a burst of optimism in the spring, and have only reached 54%, so no chance this year! Debating whether to set a more realistic target next year or just to get off my arse and do more cycling.


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Nov 2010)

Spinney said:


> Does this contest with the Aussies begin again from zero on 1st Jan?
> 
> (Don't usually follow this thread, so have just been scanning through.)
> 
> I set may annual target in a burst of optimism in the spring, and have only reached 54%, so no chance this year! Debating whether to set a more realistic target next year or just to get off my arse and do more cycling.



Your words, so go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Threelionsbrian (16 Nov 2010)

I got some miles knocking about. How do you sign up etc. (excuse the ignorance)


----------



## snorri (16 Nov 2010)

Spinney said:


> Debating whether to set a more realistic target next year or just to get off my arse and do more cycling.


Definitely set yourself a target.
I find a target just gives me that extra incentive to get out on the bike when vague excuses not to go are swimming around in my head.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Nov 2010)

Threelionsbrian, register for MyCyclingLog and then join the CycleChat team - I will have to approve you and then you'll be on the team.

Whoever on the previous page asked what the Aussies were doing next year, I think we're doing a similar thing but may require individual rides to be logged, not blocks per month, and there was some mention of only using the miles of those who start logging in January, but it's all still under discussion.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Threelionsbrian, register for MyCyclingLog and then join the CycleChat team - I will have to approve you and then you'll be on the team.
> 
> Whoever on the previous page asked what the Aussies were doing next year, I think we're doing a similar thing but may require individual rides to be logged, not blocks per month, and there was some mention of only using the miles of those who start logging in January, but it's all still under discussion.





Be a good idea in that case to set up 2 logs.
1: for the competition
2: The same people in number 1 but also for those who block log and join/log after January.


----------



## Threelionsbrian (16 Nov 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Threelionsbrian, register for MyCyclingLog and then join the CycleChat team - I will have to approve you and then you'll be on the team.
> 
> Whoever on the previous page asked what the Aussies were doing next year, I think we're doing a similar thing but may require individual rides to be logged, not blocks per month, and there was some mention of only using the miles of those who start logging in January, but it's all still under discussion.


message sent info logged to site


----------



## Baggy (16 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> Better get pedalling then Baggy,could be an Ice Age soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



497. something miles for me now! There was a nice thick frost here this morning...and now it's howling a gale!


----------



## ThePainInSpain (16 Nov 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Threelionsbrian, register for MyCyclingLog and then join the CycleChat team - I will have to approve you and then you'll be on the team.



I've registered and will now apply to join the CC Group. I don't do the mileage (or kilometerage in my case) as you guys do, but every little helps.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Nov 2010)

Welcome, ThePainInSpain (I'm assuming you are Moaningoldgit on MyCyclingLog). I have added you to our team.


----------



## lukesdad (23 Nov 2010)

doubtfull on miles this week. Family has been hit by mysterious bug inc. me. sorry hope to be back at it next week will add weekends mtb miles today


----------



## Garz (24 Nov 2010)

Hope for a speedy recovery to you lukesdad!


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2010)

Baggy said:


> 497. something miles for me now! There was a nice thick frost here this morning...and now it's howling a gale!



90 miles to go now Baggy,how about you? Might be having a few days off the bike now as it's meant to be getting a bit more wintery next week around here.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2010)

143.22 for me Pots to reach my yearly target. Will do that by next Wednesday,,


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> 143.22 for me Pots to reach my yearly target. Will do that by next Wednesday,,



Then what? A month off? I'm ready for a break I think,found it tough going the last few weeks,don't know why just feel a bit lethargic


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> Then what? A month off? I'm ready for a break I think,found it tough going the last few weeks,don't know why just feel a bit lethargic



No break... keep on going..




Next year my target will be 2000 miles less then this year.

Lethargic, yep go through times like that Pots... but just gotta keep the pedals turning


----------



## Baggy (27 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> 90 miles to go now Baggy,how about you? Might be having a few days off the bike now as it's meant to be getting a bit more wintery next week around here.


Your time off for good behaviour should be starting very soon then! 
 Had to do a quick re-calculation on my mileage as I'd entered a couple of rides twice. 
Still 465 miles to go  ! Weather permitting should knock off the 65 by Weds and manage 400 in Dec.


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2010)

Baggy said:


> Your time off for good behaviour should be starting very soon then!
> Had to do a quick re-calculation on my mileage as I'd entered a couple of rides twice.
> Still 465 miles to go  ! Weather permitting should knock off the 65 by Weds and manage 400 in Dec.



400 in December



I have 18 possible commutes left until Xmas,need to ride in 5 days to make it


----------



## Garz (27 Nov 2010)

You can do it potsy!


----------



## Baggy (27 Nov 2010)

Yeah, c'mon potsy, we're right behind you! 

Managed 500 miles in Dec 2009 so hopefully will manage 400 this time. It was a bit of a slog though, ended up going out in some vile conditions. On the plus side, it's the only time I've lost weight over Christmas  
Got rid of another 14miles today...


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2010)

Baggy said:


> Yeah, c'mon potsy, we're right behind you!
> 
> Managed 500 miles in Dec 2009 so hopefully will manage 400 this time. It was a bit of a slog though, ended up going out in some vile conditions. On the plus side,* it's the only time I've lost weight over Christmas *
> Got rid of another 14miles today...



You can* lose *weight at Christmas


----------



## Davidc (29 Nov 2010)

I'm sure this weather is a devious Aussie plot - a desperate last attempt to keep all of our bikes off the road while they have a month of beautiful early summer weather to help them catch up!

How are they doing it?


----------



## mcshroom (29 Nov 2010)

Their using all the magic pixie dust they usually sprinkle on the cricket pitches 

I could do with it clearing; I still have over 400 miles to get in before New Year.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Nov 2010)

Back on the road today.


----------



## Garz (29 Nov 2010)

Come on lukesdad!!!






My mileage lately has been pathetic on the other hand..


----------



## redjedi (29 Nov 2010)

Still 22,000 miles ahead. 

We should be able to hold them off until the end of the year, although I have no more long rides planned



....yet!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2010)

Well today I should have reached my yearly target of 10,000 miles..
Bleedin' snow.. HATE IT!!!

And it's not looking good for bike riding for a good few days at least.


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Well today I should have reached my yearly target of 10,000 miles..
> Bleedin' snow.. HATE IT!!!
> 
> And it's not looking good for bike riding for a good few days at least.



The 3 most regular cyclists at work are all in cars this week,only ones still biking in are the ones who live within 1 or 2 miles,and have MTB's.
Not looking good for me until at least Tuesday/Wednesday next week


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2010)

Well I hope you can get on your bike Pots and nail your target.. at 10 miles a day.. you haven't got much time left have you?


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Well I hope you can get on your bike Pots and nail your target.. at 10 miles a day.. you haven't got much time left have you?



Only 91 miles to go but the chances of me getting out any time soon look to be nil.
Still hoping for a thaw early next week and can then do it no problem.

Friend of mine said he saw someone fall off his bike this morning,resulting in a suspected broken arm,just not worth the risk imo.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2010)

potsy said:


> Only 91 miles to go but the chances of me getting out any time soon look to be nil.
> Still hoping for a thaw early next week and can then do it no problem.
> 
> Friend of mine said he saw someone fall off his bike this morning,resulting in a suspected broken arm,just not worth the risk imo.



It's not worth the risk Pots.
I mentioned on another thread yesterday night. Other chap at work who cycle commutes rode yesterday morning. Fell off nor far from home on his way to work. Got to work and realised he had done some damage. So went to the hospital. Found out he had broken a bone in the shoulder. So no cycling for him for a good few weeks. No driving either.

Looking at the snow I have here, it's looking like monday earliest I will be back on the bike.


----------



## eck (1 Dec 2010)

Lots of snaw up here too: I haven't managed out since Saturday, looks like it will be a few more days before it's safe to go out on the roads. So, no miles from me to add for a while. Sorry chaps.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2010)

eck said:


> Lots of snaw up here too: I haven't managed out since Saturday, looks like it will be a few more days before it's safe to go out on the roads. So, no miles from me to add for a while. Sorry chaps.



Hi eck, yep, looks like we are all in the same boat huh?


----------



## mcshroom (1 Dec 2010)

Still chugging along. 

The Lakeland Fells are acting as a barrier for most of it so only a couple inches around and that fell mainly over the weekend. My rear studded tyre (DIY job) just chewed up the inner tube today though leaving me with a 5 mile walk so I'm going to have to assess the damage and whether the tyre is repairable before deciding on tomorrow


----------



## PpPete (2 Dec 2010)

They breed 'em hard up there ^^^^^

Well done mcshroom!


----------



## lukesdad (2 Dec 2010)

No snow here Ice is the danger rode in yesterday morning roads were good but freezing cold (hitting -16 at night) didn t chance it home last night stayed at work.


----------



## redflightuk (2 Dec 2010)

lukesdad said:


> No snow here Ice is the danger



Same here(well we've had about 1/4inch so far). Been commuting on the trike so far, had to change my route slightly due to not being able to get any traction on the 8% hill i normally ride. Still adding around 15 miles a day and going to keep riding as long as i can.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2010)

I can't see me doing any cycling until monday at the very earliest


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Dec 2010)

I admire you guys for actually thinking about riding in the present weather you have back home. However please remember that in icy and snowy conditions a fall can happen in a split second but recovery could take much, much longer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redflightuk (3 Dec 2010)

Thats why i'm on the trike. Had a couple of falls last winter and don't want to do that this time. Looks like we get our snow late tonight/early saturday. May have to make some DIY snow tyres.


----------



## Telemark (3 Dec 2010)

In case our Aussie friends are seeking solace from the cricket in the MCL competition ...  

Here are some photos of the conditions in Edinburgh yesterday:
looking out onto some of the best maintained roads in Edinburgh (A road & main bus route), in the city centre



the rest of the city centre



I am afraid I am not going to add any miles in the near future  , unless skiing mileage counts  

T


----------



## lukesdad (4 Dec 2010)

My 42 miles Thurs night took just over 5 hrs + number of tumbles, thats it for me untill the thaw!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2010)

lukesdad said:


> My 42 miles Thurs night took just over 5 hrs + number of tumbles, thats it for me untill the thaw!



Glad to hear you're not risking it Mark.
I haven'r been out on the bike since last monday and wont again until next monday.
Bloody weather.


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Glad to hear you're not risking it Mark.
> I haven'r been out on the bike since last monday and wont again until next monday.
> Bloody weather.



Might be Monday week at this rate



no sign of it getting better next week.


----------



## Baggy (5 Dec 2010)

Still icy here, the main roads look ok, but am a bit scared as the daytime temp tomorrow isn't supposed to get above freezing. Might hold off until Tuesday. There's no way I'll reach my target now


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Dec 2010)

I managed 22 miles on Saturday and 22 on Sunday - the main roads were fine, side roads still a bit slushy on Saturday. I could have been out on Friday but didn't want my bike to get too mucky. I actually feel safer on the trike rather than in a car in this weather.

Oh, the wonderful Lock from BV Forums has worked on another chart thingie - click on this link and you can compare your distances with the others on the CycleChat team!

http://locksrandomwebservices.appspot.com/MclCharts?gid=528


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2010)

Yup the bar is working again. Cheers Helles Belles.

So finally got back on the bike today after 7 days for my commute. Had to take it easy and took the short route due to snow/slush/ice. But glad to be back riding again.


----------



## Garz (6 Dec 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Oh, the wonderful Lock from BV Forums has worked on another chart thingie - click on this link and you can compare your distances with the others on the CycleChat team!
> 
> http://locksrandomwe...lCharts?gid=528



Darn you potsy!

* shakes fist *


----------



## Threelionsbrian (6 Dec 2010)

another 100k for the pot. Pathetic route though


----------



## Fnaar (7 Dec 2010)

llb seems to have done one mammoth ride in June, but nothing before then or since


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2010)

Fnaar said:


> llb seems to have done one mammoth ride in June, but nothing before then or since





I'll get on to him and kick his lazy student arse to post his mileage to date


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Dec 2010)

The aussies are only 3,500 miles behind!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> The aussies are only 3,500 miles behind!!!!!!!!!!!!



Saw that.
Will kick a few arses today to get some mileages updates..


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2010)

And.. to blow one's own trumpet!!

Please feel free to check my mileage tracker bar link below...


----------



## lukesdad (8 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> And.. to blow one's own trumpet!!
> 
> Please feel free to check my mileage tracker bar link below...



Is that some kind of new performance enhancing supplement Ian ?


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> The aussies are only 3,500 miles behind!!!!!!!!!!!!



I blame Ian for going the short way to work the lightweight


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2010)

potsy said:


> I blame Ian for going the short way to work the lightweight



lol.. added an extra mile to my commute this morning...


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> lol.. added an extra mile to my commute this morning...



Can you add another 18 on the way home then I can stay in the car another day


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Dec 2010)

Well done Ian!

I only need about 350 miles to hit my 8000 mile target but it's looking tricky at the moment. Hopefully I can get some miles in next week when I can go out again (I've got to be at home for a few days to look after poorly husband).


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2010)

Finally got ILB to update his mileage. He added 4000miles which has given us some breathing space.


----------



## StuAff (9 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Finally got ILB to update his mileage. He added 4000miles which has given us some breathing space.



Well done on the 10k, Ian. I passed 6k at the weekend. Next couple of weeks will be my (short) commute only, but should hopefully get some more miles in on the holiday weekend


----------



## Frosty (10 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Finally got ILB to update his mileage. He added 4000miles which has given us some breathing space.


Hi Ian,

We are waiting on 2 members to update their mileage, when done we will be level. Hopefully. 

cheers. Wayne.


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2010)

Frosty said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> We are waiting on 2 members to update their mileage, when done we will be level. Hopefully.
> 
> cheers. Wayne.



Ahh but Frosty don't forget I'm back on the bike finally so you have another 19 miles to catch up now


----------



## Frosty (10 Dec 2010)

potsy said:


> Ahh but Frosty don't forget I'm back on the bike finally so you have another 19 miles to catch up now



Potsy, I better do another Egg and Bacon sandwich ride, that will give us an extra 61kms (37.9 miles OOOhh, to still have Imperial measurements in Oz.), so we maybe level again.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2010)

Frosty said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> We are waiting on 2 members to update their mileage, when done we will be level. Hopefully.
> 
> cheers. Wayne.



Thanks for reminding me Frosty, I had better get on the the 50 odd people who haven't updated their log for a while


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Dec 2010)

Can anyone say: "Photo-finish"? 

Exciting, isn't it? Well, I've just done my last commute for the year, 3 weeks remain until the year's over, and what's there to do on my holidays? Hmmm... I know! I'll visit a few mountains, by pedalpower. I think I made my last MCL goal adjustment a tad difficult, and now it tells me I must do almost 80km / day for the rest of the year to meet it!


----------



## redjedi (10 Dec 2010)

Due to Christmas in our family being moved forward to next weekend, I'll have the whole Christmas week to do as much riding as possible, so I'll try and make up whatever we're short  (fingers crossed it's less than a hundred miles)

Particularly looking forward to getting some very very quiet miles in on Christmas day, so no white Christmas wanted by me this year please.


----------



## eck (10 Dec 2010)

Got out on the bike today after nearly two weeks snowed in in Darkest Scotlandland. 

Only 18k. but better than what I've been able to do recently.


----------



## avsd (10 Dec 2010)

Hi, I have not read all 66 (!) pages of this thread but I have 1800+ miles done this year since April and am a member of Cyclechat. So if it is of any use and within the rules I am happy to record them on www.mycyclinglog.com for this team. I would just need the idiots guide of what I need to do. 

PS - All the journeys are on Garmin so can be easily validated.


----------



## mcshroom (10 Dec 2010)

You would be more than welcome 

What you would need to do is register on the site [link] and then send a request to join the 'CycleChat' group (which Auntie Helen will then approve).

To enter your milage then you could just add it in one go if you want, or monthly totals, or if you have the data in a spreadsheet then it is possible to upload it as a CSV file.

You post on here and cycle so you qualify (unless it's on a turbo!)


----------



## GrasB (10 Dec 2010)

Frosty said:


> Potsy, I better do another Egg and Bacon sandwich ride, that will give us an extra 61kms (37.9 miles OOOhh, to still have Imperial measurements in Oz.), so we maybe level again.


Opps, you didn't see my 1400 miles coming did you... So back to #2 on the pile... I have no idea where lukesdad finds the time to put in those miles

Victor, I've got 71miles/day to muster if I want to hit 12'000 miles... not gonna happen


----------



## avsd (11 Dec 2010)

All uploaded. Slight issue as I uploaded the file twice but now corrected. I will get a few more in before the end of the year weather being willing  


PeriodTimeDistance (mi)Avg Speed (mi/h)Ride CountTotals All Cycling*139:15:15**1800.51**12.93**99*


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2010)

Welcome avsd, welcome back eck and gras, been wondering where you both were!


----------



## GrasB (11 Dec 2010)

Thanks ianrauk, it's nice to be in a frame of mind to be back on the forum. So while I have been putting the miles in, I've not been uploading the logs to the computer or putting them on mycyclinglog.com.


----------



## eck (11 Dec 2010)

Aye, cheers ianrauk. I was on the verge of a serious bout of cabin fever, I hadn't been able to get out for nearly a fortnight. I only managed a 20 mile trundle through the slush today on the old mountain bike, but it's better than nothing. 
GrasB, hope all is well with you.


----------



## Baggy (11 Dec 2010)

Well, I've got another 17 to log, that should make all the difference  

My average speed is horrendous, have only just scraped above 12mph for the last few days, my legs don't work at all well in the cold.


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2010)

Baggy said:


> Well, I've got another 17 to log, that should make all the difference
> 
> My average speed is horrendous, have only just scraped above 12mph for the last few days, my legs don't work at all well in the cold.



Come on Baggy, don't quit on me now. I've managed 2 commutes in the last fortnight and am limping to the target.


----------



## Baggy (11 Dec 2010)

potsy said:


> Come on Baggy, don't quit on me now. I've managed 2 commutes in the last fortnight and am limping to the target.



I think it's safe to say you'll hit your target  Mine might have to be revised down by 150miles, don't think I'm going to manage another 350 before the 31st Dec!


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2010)

Baggy said:


> I think it's safe to say you'll hit your target  Mine might have to be revised down by 150miles, don't think I'm going to manage another 350 before the 31st Dec!



Any extra I manage to do I will let you have for free


----------



## avsd (11 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Welcome avsd, welcome back eck and gras, been wondering where you both were!




Thank you 'ianrauk' this is always a friendly forum


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Dec 2010)

Now the snow's gone I'm trying to get back on track with my target (I have 310 miles to do by the end of Dec to make 8000 for the year and 20000 in total for the last two years). However I gather cold weather is coming again, which does horrible things to my trike. My front right brake got jammed on today (fortunately only a mile from home, but it was a hard work mile getting back as I could only half unjam it) so I need to fix that before tomorrow evening's 24 mile round trip for a carol service at a rather sweet chapel in the middle of deepest darkest Essex...


----------



## GrasB (11 Dec 2010)

eck said:


> GrasB, hope all is well with you.


All is well now & thanks 

Baggy, sounds like you've not managed to work out how to keep your legs properly warm & mobile. Oddly enough I've found that the key to this is the lightest weight racing lycra longs I can find then having light weight spring/autumn tights over the top, if it gets below zero I'll add some really lightweight silk leg warmers under the longs.


----------



## Baggy (11 Dec 2010)

GrasB said:


> Baggy, sounds like you've not managed to work out how to keep your legs properly warm & mobile. Oddly enough I've found that the key to this is the lightest weight racing lycra longs I can find then having light weight spring/autumn tights over the top, if it gets below zero I'll add some really lightweight silk leg warmers under the longs.


Favoured legwear at the moment is thermal 3/4 with winter tights over the top, don't think I could wedge another layer on! It takes me about 10 miles to properly warm up and my commute is about 7, so that doesn't help matters.


----------



## GrasB (11 Dec 2010)

Baggy said:


> Favoured legwear at the moment is thermal 3/4 with winter tights over the top, don't think I could wedge another layer on! It takes me about 10 miles to properly warm up and my commute is about 7, so that doesn't help matters.


That is similar to what I used to do but due to my thermals being in the wrong country at the time I found, oddly, that full longs with spring/autumn tights warmer than thermal over thermal & easier to put on.

Another, much more expensive option, which works well is Castelli Cervelo thermal longs which are only a little thicker than racing lycra but fleeced & critically wind proofed.


----------



## fenman (12 Dec 2010)

same milage target as auntie helen, i have 433 miles to get in by the end of the month, i do not see me geting them in as next week at centre parcs then xmas!! if i forgo the new year training (drinking) i might just do it , the thing is do i do one more mile ie,8001 or be a gentleman and do 7999 ?


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Dec 2010)

I managed 16 this morning and plan to pop out again after lunch for a few more to claw back a bit of my deficit (should have done 160 by now this month, only done 120). My daily target is still only 14.5 which isn't too bad but dodgy weather and Christmas thingies might get in the way. I want to do the 8000 this year. Mind you, I'm wondering about not having a target at all next year. But then that'd be boring, wouldn't it!


----------



## fenman (14 Dec 2010)

out on mountain bike today 22miles in ave speed down ave h/r way up !!! wet track plus leaves not good,still 22 miles less to do ,you do need a target for next year auntie helen ,who else am i going to chase !!


----------



## snorri (14 Dec 2010)

Due to some other interests and then the onslaught of winter I had not been out on the bike since 21st Nov. but managed 8.5 miles in to the shops today.


----------



## HelenD123 (15 Dec 2010)

Just added the remaining 600 miles from my tour. I'm beginning to despair of getting any more miles in this year given the weather.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2010)

Nice one good people.. keep the miles coming...


----------



## Baggy (15 Dec 2010)

Weather here is still good for cycling, but I've succumbed to a horrible lurgy  
Might manage to get back on the bike next week if the weather is ok but have officially abandoned my target!


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2010)

Baggy said:


> Weather here is still good for cycling, but I've succumbed to a horrible lurgy
> Might manage to get back on the bike next week if the weather is ok but have officially abandoned my target!



Oh no!! I'm still hopeful but not confident about mine now, like you I have the lurgy (man version, twice as bad) and the weather is meant to be bad in the next couple of days



need to do 1 or 2 rides over the holiday if I can get away with it.
Get well soon.


----------



## Davidc (15 Dec 2010)

Only 2 1/4 miles in 2 weeks. At least I got the bike on the road again after the freeze.

I'd made this year's target by the middle of November but had hoped to do +10%, not much chance now.


----------



## Garz (15 Dec 2010)

potsy said:


> Oh no!! I'm still hopeful but not confident about mine now, like you I have the lurgy (man version, twice as bad) and the weather is meant to be bad in the next couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I had that last week too, this came after managing one morning turbo session before work to chisel away the jelly belly I ammased from a long lay-off through playing 5-a-side injuring my knee. I also have just received bike n+1 and am itching to get out and cover some mileage but the snow is looming... argggh!


----------



## Baggy (15 Dec 2010)

potsy said:


> Oh no!! I'm still hopeful but not confident about mine now, like you I have the lurgy (man version, twice as bad) and the weather is meant to be bad in the next couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, feeling a bit better now the shivers and aches have gone. Fingers crossed for you - so close!


----------



## lukesdad (17 Dec 2010)

Last ride to work of 2010 yesterday started snowing on the way home . Timing couldn t have been better, 4" over night. Might get out for a few over the christmas break.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Dec 2010)

Righty ho, the Aussies have asked for us to fix the time when we enter our rides for the year and take the total. I have agreed that midnight our time will be when we take our 2010 total to compare with the Aussies. Obviously some people may enter 2010 rides in early 2011 but they won't be included in the Cyclist Ashes total.

We have 11 hours after the Aussies to rack up miles if they are just ahead. So we'll all need to keep an eye on MCL on 31st December...


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Dec 2010)

The aussies are ahead again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Dec 2010)

Oooh, I got sick of adding each day's mileage so neglected to do so since.. can't actually remember when. It should be stored in SportTrackers on my PC which gets it direct from my Garmin so I may just post a bulk amount to cover the time I missed out... don't get your hopes up though, I don't do big mileage by any standard!


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Dec 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> The aussies are ahead again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No!!!!! I really must get out on my bike again in that case. The roads are looking alright now.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Dec 2010)

Just added a little over 500 miles from June to October... sorry!


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Just added a little over 500 miles from June to October... sorry!



Every little helps


----------



## Davidc (17 Dec 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> The aussies are ahead again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And judging from the weather forecast may well be staying that way


----------



## Arch (17 Dec 2010)

I've got a paltry 20ish miles on the hack computer to add - my grand total for the last month I'm afraid, thanks to snow and ice. Not likely to get much more in - maybe 5 or 6 tomorrow to run an errand.

If I'm really strict with myself, I might be able to tot up the Maximus miles I've done at work - a couple of them were in a blizzard, some in slush, and some on sheet ice, but I don't suppose that makes them count double?

I'll have an uploading session tomorrow, and then I expect that to be it for the year...

I'm feeling it too - riding to the Velo Vision office on Thursday, into a headwind and sleet, I was doing about 8mph, and just wanted to die....


----------



## redflightuk (18 Dec 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> The aussies are ahead again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just off out to the stables then shopping. going to try and get a few miles in before the snow arrives at midday.
I've finished work for this year so i'll be out on the mtb as much as poss over the holiday. I'll make sure my last ride of the year is logged by midnight.


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Dec 2010)

Just been out for a walk and the roads still look very icy round here. Doesn't look like I'll be get any miles in on the bike any time soon .


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> The aussies are ahead again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My present cycling is pretty limited as I've no need to travel :-( there's a few that I can see that might want to update their profiles (add miles)


----------



## Garz (18 Dec 2010)

I have racked up plenty of miles.. unfortunately it has been on the turbo im afraid!!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2010)

Boo to the snow.. this stuff is seriously peeing me off.. We are losing too many cycling days


----------



## Baggy (18 Dec 2010)

Chuffy has just registered  
Don't think it will be quite enough to hold the Aussies off for another week though.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2010)

Baggy said:


> Chuffy has just registered
> Don't think it will be quite enough to hold the Aussies off for another week though.





About time...


----------



## Arch (18 Dec 2010)

Well, that's pretty much my last miles logged: 36 commuting miles, and 26 on the trike, all in the last month.

I might get a few in this week, but I'm still preferring to walk the short commute.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Dec 2010)

Well we've sneaked ahead again somehow.


----------



## eck (18 Dec 2010)

No thanks to me I'm afraid. The way things are going up here, I doubt if I'll be adding many more miles this year. Maybe an occasional plod on the old mountain bike, not much more.
Soz, as we young trendies are wont to say.


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2010)

According to my own log I've ran 110 miles more than I've got on Cyclogs; it would be unfair to add it though


----------



## GrasB (18 Dec 2010)

Start back at work on Jan 4th so may be able to rack up 500 or so miles plus I've got a new MTB to play with ... shame I can't log turbo miles as since Sept 3rd I've got a turbo mile for every road mile.


----------



## redflightuk (19 Dec 2010)

21 slippery miles added. The morning wasn't too bad and the snow arrived right on time at midday. Thought i might have to walk home but after wrapping a couple of lengths of bale string around the rear tyre, i managed to ride up the 8% hill from the stables and the rest of the route is almost flat and the trike handled it with no problems. The bale string looks as though it should get me back to Reds in the morning and maybe a bit further.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2010)

Still no cycling here..
And if this lot doesn't melt a bit overnight no bike commute either...


----------



## marinyork (19 Dec 2010)

Still contributing quite a few ice and snow miles here .


----------



## GrasB (19 Dec 2010)

Warmed up on the turbo, swapped in the real rear wheel & went out just under 2 miles latter came to the first biggish incline & CRACK! suddenly my right foot was VERY cold... I'd just ripped the the upper away from the sole of my shoe...








so I limp home & defrost my foot then put 2 hours in on the turbo.

I really need to get a new turbo cause I'm saturating my current one, which is little more than a toy turbo.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2010)

Well, with all this snow we have again, no more commutes ( 3 days) for me for 2010....


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Dec 2010)

Cycled to church this morning. It's a five mile ride with two rather hilly hills halfway and at the end. I allowed an hour and took an hour and ten minutes. It took me this long because I couldn't go fast as there's so little traction in the snow. I should have done Redflightuk's trick of baler twine or Arallsopp's zipties round my back wheel, I suppose. I had to walk up the hills and there were a few other sections where it was too deep to cycle through.

It was much easier cycling home, fortunately.


----------



## Frosty (19 Dec 2010)

Hi All,

I saw some video of Heathrow Airport, it has come to a standstill. Your weather is extreme.

Well, here in Melbourne, it is currently 13deg and gusting to 60kph, we have had serious lightning strikes about 4 kilometers away. This 'global warming' is pretty awesome.  

This is not summer weather, the only good thing is by Wednesday it will be improving and by Xmas day it should be 28 and sunny.

I would like to wish all my fellow Cycle Chat members a Merry Xmas and a very Happy New Year.

cheers. Wayne.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2010)

Cheers Wayne,
looks like we are both getting extreme weather.
I have never seen as much snow before as we have had over the past couple of weeks. It's put a total kaibosh on my (& everyone else's) cycling.

A Merry BBQ on the Beach Chrimbo to you too...(when the rain stops 



)

Ian


----------



## StuAff (19 Dec 2010)

Unlike the last bout of snow down here, no days off the bike. My mileage is down somewhat as no riding other than the commute (and looking dodgy for next weekend, aaargh!), but still plugging away. Main roads' surfaces were thankfully clean, no problems.


----------



## redflightuk (20 Dec 2010)

Another 16 slow but fun (apart from the broken chain on the mtb)miles, down to the stables and then out on the bridleways. Saw about a dozen cars all day and a few people out walking. OH and 1 Discovery on it's roof after the numpty discovered that just because you've got 4wheel drive it don't mean you can stop any quicker on the slippery stuff.


Frosty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I saw some video of Heathrow Airport, it has come to a standstill. Your weather is extreme.
> 
> ...



And a very merry Xmas and Happy new year to you Wayne.



ttfn john.


----------



## Garz (20 Dec 2010)

Haha red, the speed some people drive in these conditions never fails to amaze me!

I was visiting an ALDI the other day to check out the winter kits on offer when a car came through the lights and couldn't stop on the sheer ice in the car park and went straight into the bollards protecting the trolleys/entrance to the store. The guy was a little shocked and his airbags created a burning smell but I leant him my phone so he could make some phone calls. I helped him push the pranged machine to a better spot then carried on into the shops but your mind replays the incident over a few times in disbelief.


----------



## arallsopp (20 Dec 2010)

One of the last commutes of the year for me. Still icy out there so took the flatter Bromley/Lewisham/Battersea/Fulham route rather than the shorter but scarier crystal palace slush descent. 

18 miles for me, and at best, another 75 to go. By Wednesday night, I'm all done.


----------



## Frosty (21 Dec 2010)

After seeing the photo of Auntie Helen's trike nearly buried in snow, I thought that I would show you, what it was like in the Land Down Under. Bearing in mind, our weather is absolutely crap at present. It should be about 25-30 Celsius, but isn't.

Here is today's photographic record of my ride from home to Docklands and return, mainly along bike paths. Total distance was approx 39 miles.

The weather today ranged from 13 - 15 degrees Celsius and the wind 20 - 25kph Westerly (Cool). See I told you the weather is crap.  

http://www.bv.com.au...=501512#p501512


----------



## HelenD123 (21 Dec 2010)

Stop taunting us Frosty .


----------



## Garz (21 Dec 2010)

I would take that any day frosty, it's -3 in the middle of the day at best now with only major roads lacking the snow/ice; lucky beggars!


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Dec 2010)

Just did 10 miles with Poppy on the back on mostly clear roads, but very beautiful views over the Stour Valley at Dedham.

The thaw is beginning here - hopefully I'll be able to do my remaining 140 miles before the end of the year.

And Ian, I'm just 1 mile behind you on mileage for December!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2010)

no cycling for me Helen until friday at least....


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Dec 2010)

Aha, I should get ahead tomorrow then!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2010)

Yup, I think I have earned a rest




... bleedin' snow enforced rest


----------



## gaz (21 Dec 2010)

I'm working on updating my miles


----------



## vorsprung (22 Dec 2010)

I added some more miles from December yesterday
I am still commuting 50km a day on ice tyres. My commute yesterday took 2h50m instead of the usual 2h20

Was due to ride a 200km route with CTC mates on saturday but for obvious reasons that was called off. I stop work on the 23rd and after that I won't ride much unless there is a miracle thaw and I can get out on my carbon bike


----------



## Arch (22 Dec 2010)

Garz said:


> I would take that any day frosty, it's -3 in the middle of the day at best now with only major roads lacking the snow/ice; lucky beggars!



I discovered, walking to work a couple of weeks back, that at minus 15, your snot freezes inside your nose, and you get this weird crackly feeling in the nostrils...

Just thought I'd mention that.

Have ridden today, and will do so on Friday, but that'll only add up to another 10 miles or so - if I have time to upload them before New Year I will, but I have hectic travel plans...


----------



## PpPete (22 Dec 2010)

Arch said:


> I discovered, walking to work a couple of weeks back, that at minus 15, your snot freezes inside your nose, and you get this weird crackly feeling in the nostrils...
> 
> Just thought I'd mention that.
> 
> Have ridden today, and will do so on Friday, but that'll only add up to another 10 miles or so - if I have time to upload them before New Year I will, but I have hectic travel plans...



Thank you for sharing that Arch


----------



## GrasB (22 Dec 2010)

A nice low gear on the fixie & a 47.5 mile ride around the fens & the hills around the west of cambridge, tried to keep the HR around 150bpm for the whole ride including climbing. Probably go out on the MTB tomorrow but that means riding on platform pedals again.


----------



## redjedi (22 Dec 2010)

Frosty said:


> After seeing the photo of Auntie Helen's trike nearly buried in snow, I thought that I would show you, what it was like in the Land Down Under. Bearing in mind, our weather is absolutely crap at present. It should be about 25-30 Celsius, but isn't.
> 
> Here is today's photographic record of my ride from home to Docklands and return, mainly along bike paths. Total distance was approx 39 miles.
> 
> ...



I really don't know why you put up with it. Those pictures look awful!

You should move over here 

We're now 15,000 miles behind  not sure how that happened so quickly
I've got a few commutes from last week to add later, but I don't think I'll be able to add much more this year.


----------



## Arch (22 Dec 2010)

It's those cheating Aussies and their climate. We are moral victors, because we've had snow and ice, and I rode a Maximus 2 miles in a blizzard.

Or something.


----------



## Frosty (22 Dec 2010)

redjedi said:


> I really don't know why you put up with it. Those pictures look awful!
> 
> You should move over here
> 
> ...



We had about 8 members of our MCL team, that had not posted this year, so I PMed them. We also got a new member brycerider who wanted to join us, he has been a member of BV forum since May 2008. 



Auntie Helen said:


> Quoted from Auntie Helen on our BV Forum.
> Right, the thaw has started.
> 
> However I can't see how we can make up the difference. It gets dark by 3:45pm now which seriously cuts into cycling time.
> ...


Over here it is daylight at 6am and sun sets around 9pm.


----------



## Garz (22 Dec 2010)

Rub it in why don't you Frosty!


----------



## GrasB (23 Dec 2010)

Ouch, Ouch, Ouch. Slipped off the pedals 9 times on the MTB today I HATE platform pedals! Still did a 20 mile off road ride. Hopefully my shoes will arrive in store today so I can pick them up tomorrow .


----------



## eck (23 Dec 2010)

Well done for getting out at all, GrasB.  

I'm afraid I've totally wimped out recently due to the state of the roads up here. I might get out on Boxing Day.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Dec 2010)

I did 12 miles this morning on a round trip to Aldi - who had run out of Stollen. Shocking!

It's slightly sleeting now but I'm popping off down the road to the local free range pork butchers to get some goodies. Should be another four miles or so.

Only need to do 128 to hit target...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2010)

I'm trying to shake off the effects of a bleedin' cold.
What with the snow as well I haven't been on the bike since last Thursday and not planning riding until at least Sunday or monday.


----------



## GrasB (24 Dec 2010)

eck said:


> Well done for getting out at all, GrasB.
> 
> I'm afraid I've totally wimped out recently due to the state of the roads up here. I might get out on Boxing Day.



Have to say it's nice 'n mild around here, around about freezing point with virtually no snow on the roads, I'm back on the Durano Plus slicks. Thing is most motorists are still driving around like they're on packed snow which is great from my point of view... somehow a 23ish mile trip to pick up my MTB shoes turned into a 58 mile ride which just got faster & faster.


----------



## Davidc (27 Dec 2010)

It's thawing here at last. Lethal until it's gone, can't even walk safely with the water on top of ice at the moment....

BUT it's supposed to rain heavily this evening and tonight, which should clear the rest of the ice away and clean the roads so could be back using the bikes again tomorrow .

I doubt whether we can make up the lost mileage now, but there's still The Ashes for consolation.


----------



## gaz (27 Dec 2010)

Updated my miles. i've slacked this year and won't even hit 6,000 miles


----------



## Frosty (27 Dec 2010)

Davidc said:


> snip, snip ..
> 
> I doubt whether we can make up the lost mileage now, but there's still The Ashes for consolation.



Davidc, I thought this might put a smile on your dial, it was posted by one of our members. I thought that it was brilliant. Personally, I lost interest in cricket a few years ago, when my sons left home.



Frosty said:


> xxxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Frosty said:
> ...



The link: http://www.bv.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11136&p=502671#p502671


----------



## albal (27 Dec 2010)

i'd add my yearly total but dont know how to go about it...


----------



## mcshroom (28 Dec 2010)

The deficit is rapidly approaching 27,000 miles now, so I think it's all over  - It's dramatic just how much the cycling dropped off in the snow

We're sitting at 396,000 miles ish, so how about a push to make it over 400,000 by Friday night?


----------



## Garz (28 Dec 2010)

Finally!

Visiting relatives for xmas in N.Ireland and over here the snow has melted so got my inaugural ride of thirty odd miles to add in. Didnt think Co Down was that hilly but it was a good workout. Will upload mileage soon to the pool.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Dec 2010)

Well today I managed 30 miles, what with looking after ill husband, entertaining in-laws and walking two dogs, so I think that's quite an achievement.

I also worked out that I have now, since January 2009, cycled 19,999 miles. So one more to the big Two Zero.

Also I only need 34 miles to hit my 8,000 target for the year - and I'm going on a group ride with YACF tomorrow which should be 36. So big celebrations will take place when I get there!


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Dec 2010)

Between us and the BV Forum Aussies we've cycled 33 times round the world!


----------



## Telemark (29 Dec 2010)

Too much to make up over the next few days, unless there are lots of hidden, un-logged miles out there ... should we ask Admin about an announcement and call to log for lapsed MCL loggers? 
For instance, a fellow CCer close to Edinburgh (should I name & shame him? ) last logged in May, he should have lots of commuting miles to add, I've seen him out on the roads plenty of times ...

We'll have to be faster out of the starting blocks in 2011  

Aberal - if you haven't figured out how to join yet, you need to go to the "groups" section and "request to join". Auntie Helen will hopefully let you in quickly!

I've failed miserably to get any mileage in over the last few weeks  

T


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Dec 2010)

Well I've dunnit - 8,000 miles for this year, 20,000 miles for the last two years combined.

Trike now awaits a good, thorough service to get all the snowy, salty, slushy crud off it. Oh, and a new chain, cassette, etc etc.


----------



## GrasB (29 Dec 2010)

I hope I can get in around 40 miles & then that's me at 11000 for the year, a little down on my planned 12000 but then this year hasn't been all that I hoped for on a personal level.


----------



## redflightuk (30 Dec 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I've dunnit - 8,000 miles for this year, 20,000 miles for the last two years combined.
> 
> Trike now awaits a good, thorough service to get all the snowy, salty, slushy crud off it. Oh, and a new chain, cassette, etc etc.


Nice one Helen. My Trike's looking a bit mucky at the moment, with all the snow/salt/slush and mud it's been hard work trying to keep it clean. 
Not going to make my 10215 mile target but i only have a little over 20 miles to reach 10k. That'll do for this year.


----------



## Coco (30 Dec 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I've dunnit - 8,000 miles for this year, 20,000 miles for the last two years combined.





GrasB said:


> I hope I can get in around 40 miles & then that's me at 11000 for the year,





redflightuk said:


> i only have a little over 20 miles to reach 10k. That'll do for this year.






Jeez, I was happy at getting over 2000 miles. Hats off to you guys. 



Telemark said:


> We'll have to be faster out of the starting blocks in 2011







I'm quite pleased with CC Ecosse's 5th position this year. Should we aim for 4th next year?


----------



## eck (30 Dec 2010)

Coco said:


> I'm quite pleased with CC Ecosse's 5th position this year. Should we aim for 4th next year?



No reason not to, Coco. We are "only" about 25,000k behind, so doable. 
I'm afraid my aim of getting 10,000 miles / 16,000k this year petered out big-time this month, sorry chaps. I just didn't think it's worth the risk riding on icy roads. 
I might get out tomorrow for a token Hogmanay ride though.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2010)

Congrats to everyone's cycling mileage for the year. Due to snow/ice/chest infection I have not been on a bike for 2 weeks




. The longest time without riding in 2010 . However I did pass my target of 10,000 miles for the year, so am happy with that at least.


----------



## Norry1 (30 Dec 2010)

I managed 22 miles yesterday which was a relief after no rides for nearly a month. I may get a few more miles in today / tomorrow.

I didn't set a target this year as I only started cycling in April - but have clocked just under 2,000 miles (or just over if you include turbo miles). 

Next year my target is 3,650.

Martin


----------



## Telemark (30 Dec 2010)

Coco said:


> Jeez, I was happy at getting over 2000 miles. Hats off to you guys.
> 
> I'm quite pleased with CC Ecosse's 5th position this year. Should we aim for 4th next year?



...  ... and I was quite pleased to get my 2000k  target, which I managed by October (and then failed at the updated target, I blame the snow and ice).

If CC Ecosse could get some of its members (Touche, Scoosh, Magnatom, Primalgeek, etc, you know who you are  ) to update their distance (in monthly chunks or something, not too much hassle surely?), we might even get to 4th this year!!

T


----------



## fenman (30 Dec 2010)

well done Auntie Helen,did my last ride today 46 miles about 148 short of my target of 8000, so looking forward to next year going to up my target in the hope that it will make me work harder well done again ,feet up for two days then of we go again HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU !!!!and to all at CC.


----------



## topcat1 (30 Dec 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Trike now awaits a good, thorough service to get all the snowy, salty, slushy crud off it. Oh, and a new chain, cassette, etc etc.



Well done Helen, just change the brake pads. It's too soon to change the drive train you'll wear them out in no time in this weather.


----------



## night rider (30 Dec 2010)

Coco said:


> I'm quite pleased with CC Ecosse's 5th position this year. Should we aim for 4th next year?



currently:-

CC Ecosse average 3164.5 miles per member...






CycleChat average 3064.56 miles per member...

BV forum average 3522.37 miles per member....





ain't the competition thats important, its all about the bike


----------



## Norry1 (31 Dec 2010)

So were any rules for the 2011 competition agreed? If people need to "register" before or on 1st Jan, there isn't much time.

Martin


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Dec 2010)

Nope, I think we decided to keep it as this year, i.e. Fairly relaxed.


----------



## GrasB (31 Dec 2010)

42.8 miles this morning closes out my 11k miles for the year, 1000 down on my jan target but considering the personal issues I think that's rather good  MCL doesn't seem to be to happy at the moment however so I can't tell if the miles have been inputed or not.


----------



## eck (31 Dec 2010)

Well done GrasB, that's an excellent mileage, but can you please slow down a bit? 

I'm just back from my last ride of the year... and I wish I hadn't bothered. A whole 20km, including a slide along the road , resulting in lovely road rash on my elbow, hip, knee and ankle, and a dent in my helmet.


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Dec 2010)

From Frosty over there:




Frosty said:


> *As at Midnight (Australian Eastern Standard Time) - 31st December 2010*
> 
> Aussies - 122 members have ridden *700,092 km*
> Poms - 129 members have ridden *645,543 km*
> ...


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Dec 2010)

And from willew, quoting me:



willew said:


> Auntie Helen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, are you lot celebrating New Year in two hours' time? It's only eleven here in Britain.
> ...


----------



## snorri (31 Dec 2010)

Just by chance I discovered my annual mileage this year is 9 less than last year so feel I'll_ have_ to go out for a runaround a local loop this afternoon in order to get another 10 miles in.


----------



## GrasB (31 Dec 2010)

eck said:


> Well done GrasB, that's an excellent mileage, but can you please slow down a bit?


Erm.. NO . I ride to a time rather than a mileage, I ride slower I simply do less miles.



> I'm just back from my last ride of the year... and I wish I hadn't bothered. A whole 20km, including a slide along the road , resulting in lovely road rash on my elbow, hip, knee and ankle, and a dent in my helmet.


Sorry to hear this, not a good way to end the year,


----------



## HLaB (31 Dec 2010)

snorri said:


> Just by chance I discovered my annual mileage this year is 9 less than last year so feel I'll_ have_ to go out for a runaround a local loop this afternoon in order to get another 10 miles in.



Go for it  I'm 3700miles behind last years :-( I don' think I've got time in the 9 hours to make that up.


----------



## eck (31 Dec 2010)

HLaB said:


> Go for it  I'm 3700miles behind last years :-( I don' think I've got time in the 9 hours to make that up.



There was a great cartoon a few years ago in the Comic: mum and daughter looking out of the kitchen window, calendar on the wall showing December 31. Outside, dad is wheeling his bike out of the shed in deep snow. Mum explains to daughter, "Daddy needs to do 158 miles today to beat last year's total".


----------



## Garz (31 Dec 2010)

My last outing of the year doing 35 miles on the new steed again. Sadly Im just short of my target, however not that annoyed as the last two or three months have been right offs mileage wise due to injury then the bloomin snow!

On a positive note the BV forumites can have it this year as I'm content with the Ashes being brought home once more even better beating them in their own back yard! 



Happy new year (all jokes aside) let's see if we can trump them in the mileage in 2011 - well done BV Forum!


----------



## Davidc (31 Dec 2010)

Hope the MCL system can do the 2011 reset to zero at the right times for the 2 teams!

Both the CC mileage total and my waistline could do with not having the best part of 2 months cycling cancelled by the weather in '11 !!


----------



## redjedi (31 Dec 2010)

Just added my last ride of the year, another 56 miles.

Shame we couldn't keep up with the BV forum this year. We're just going to have to try harder in 2011





We'll need to build up a good lead during the summer months if we're to make it.

Todays ride took me to 3601 miles for the year (1000 more than last year), which I'm quite pleased with considering the tricky start I had to year and didn't really get going till March.

My target has been set for 2011 at 5000 miles which is just under 100 miles a week. As long as I stay injury free and the snow stays away, it should be do-able. 

Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## snorri (31 Dec 2010)

eck said:


> There was a great cartoon a few years ago in the Comic: mum and daughter looking out of the kitchen window, calendar on the wall showing December 31. Outside, dad is wheeling his bike out of the shed in deep snow. Mum explains to daughter, "Daddy needs to do 158 miles today to beat last year's total".


I know just how he felt  .
A run to the shops this morning and 10.6 miles this afternoon in pleasant conditions took me up to last years total mileage +2, so now I can relax until midnight when the January target will be looming large. 

PS I hope you get over the "off" quickly eck.


----------



## lukesdad (31 Dec 2010)

Yes well done GrasB that is an impressive Av. speed for that mileage.


----------



## Coco (31 Dec 2010)

eck said:


> I'm just back from my last ride of the year... and I wish I hadn't bothered. A whole 20km, including a slide along the road , resulting in lovely road rash on my elbow, hip, knee and ankle, and a dent in my helmet.






Nooooooooooo! Your country needs you!





Hope you heal well and quickly.


----------



## redflightuk (31 Dec 2010)

gws eck. 
Thats me finished for 2010. 10005miles, i haven't set a target for 2011 yet, i just aim to ride as many miles as possible. Hope we can beat the aussies next year and have fun at the same time.

 to all have a great night and all the best for 2011


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Dec 2010)

Happy New Year all! 

As I said several times, the MCL result between our 2 teams was so close we might as well call it a draw, and I think we're all winners anyway. 

Cheers,

--- Victor.


----------



## mcshroom (31 Dec 2010)

Happy New Year Victor

I agree we are all winners, and just look at the combined mileage. But you lot did definitely beat us, congratulations 

Same again next year?


----------



## eck (31 Dec 2010)

Coco said:


> Nooooooooooo! Your country needs you!
> Hope you heal well and quickly.


Aw, thanks for all the kind thoughts guys. 

I've just had a most excellent curry,and the lovely Mrs eck is making the traditional Steak Pie dinner for tomorrow, so I know I'll be just fine. 
Have a Great New Year everybody.


----------



## GrasB (31 Dec 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Yes well done GrasB that is an impressive Av. speed for that mileage.


Said from the man with a truly epic mileage! An average of 50 miles a day over the year is also impressive.

Thanks for that & there is a reason I can count the number of times I've been truly scalped on my fingers this year.


----------



## Ozrider (1 Jan 2011)

Happy New Year to you all from downunder.

This will be the biggest year yet, the competition has inspired most of us to increase our targets.

2011 - 6000klms + for me.

We need to create a Virtual Trophy, any suggetsions?


----------



## Telemark (2 Jan 2011)

Ozrider said:


> Happy New Year to you all from downunder.
> 
> This will be the biggest year yet, the competition has inspired most of us to increase our targets.
> 
> ...



A very happy 2011 to you, too!

Shall we set a Carbon Roubaix on fire and keep the remains in an urn?

  

T


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jan 2011)

Laternrouge77 has asked to join our team - doesn't seem to be a username on here. Anyone own up to being him?


----------



## rusky (2 Jan 2011)

Bayerd was asking about online logging & I suggested he joined the CC team, not sure if it's the same person.

... if that helps...

edit: Actually, I seem to remember someone called lanternrouge in chat the other night..

edit again!: this guy... http://www.cyclechat.net/user/3610-lantern-rouge/


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2011)

This will be who you mean Helen, remember him saying he'd just got a new bike and was getting back into cycling.
http://www.cyclechat.net/user/7477-lanternerouge/


----------



## HelenD123 (2 Jan 2011)

First miles for the year added . First ride in over a month . Still a bit icy in places.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jan 2011)

Just spent an hour putting three new chains on the trike - i had to disassemble one of the jockey wheels that was full of mud as well. Shiny new chain but rusty old cassette that's done 7,900 miles so is way overdue for replacement. Didn't get round to doing the steering shim or fixing the rattling rear mudguard or swapping the front tyres but it did get a quick wash. No miles for me yet in 2011.


----------



## gavintc (2 Jan 2011)

Well after nearly 3 months off the bike recovering from my injury, I finally took the plunge today and added 20 miles to our total. It felt good and I hope to return to normal service providing a decent quantity if not quality miles to the Cycle Chat team totals. All the best to all for the New Year, and I hope you manage to keep your resolutions; well at least till the end of the week!! The days are getting longer and spring is not too far away.


----------



## Davidc (2 Jan 2011)

First of the year now ridden and logged.

Only a couple of shopping and gym trips since 22nd November - owing to the bad weather. Amazing how much better I feel for an hour or so's ride across the levels.


----------



## Telemark (2 Jan 2011)

gavintc said:


> Well after nearly 3 months off the bike recovering from my injury, I finally took the plunge today and added 20 miles to our total. It felt good and I hope to return to normal service providing a decent quantity if not quality miles to the Cycle Chat team totals. All the best to all for the New Year, and I hope you manage to keep your resolutions; well at least till the end of the week!! The days are getting longer and spring is not too far away.



[off-topic]
Excellent news, Gavin! 
Many happy returns :-) 


T


----------



## ACS (2 Jan 2011)

gavintc said:


> Well after nearly 3 months off the bike recovering from my injury, I finally took the plunge today and added 20 miles to our total. It felt good and I hope to return to normal service providing a decent quantity if not quality miles to the Cycle Chat team totals. All the best to all for the New Year, and I hope you manage to keep your resolutions; well at least till the end of the week!! The days are getting longer and spring is not too far away.




Great to have you back.


----------



## snorri (2 Jan 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Laternrouge77 has asked to join our team - doesn't seem to be a username on here. Anyone own up to being him?


Maybe check the spelling Auntie Helen?
We have a Lantern rouge, Lanterne rouge and Lanternerouge.


----------



## gavintc (2 Jan 2011)

Thanks Telemark and SB. Hopefully, I can give Satan a decent challenge this year.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jan 2011)

Here's the summary of my 2010 rides from my Ascent software.

My max speed is rather down for that year (previous year I hit 45). I wish I'd pedalled just a fraction faster to get over the 40mph...


----------



## Garz (3 Jan 2011)

Still good going AH. lot's of mileage more than makes up for it!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jan 2011)

Telemark said:


> A very happy 2011 to you, too!
> 
> Shall we set a Carbon Roubaix on fire and keep the remains in an urn?
> 
> ...



No, no, no... please don't mention Ashes! 
That Test series has been very embarrassing, especially since we have nothing even resembling a Barmy Army.


----------



## Chrisc (5 Jan 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Here's the summary of my 2010 rides from my Ascent software.
> 
> My max speed is rather down for that year (previous year I hit 45). I wish I'd pedalled just a fraction faster to get over the 40mph...



Do you you use Ascent on a mac? I was looking at it to save my garmin data. How do you find it?


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Jan 2011)

Chrisc said:


> Do you you use Ascent on a mac? I was looking at it to save my garmin data. How do you find it?


It's excellent, i really like it.

I'm running os10.3 so not the newest Ascent version, but I've loaded it on my husband's OS10.4 Mac and it's got some nice extra features. The one time I emailed them for support they replied quickly with the solution, which was good.

I would definitely buy it again if I had to, it was only thirty quid IIRC.


----------



## gavintc (5 Jan 2011)

I have recently bought a Mac and was looking for a suitable programme to manage my rides. Having seen your post, I decided to investigate the Ascent software. The result; downloaded and now working. It seems good and although I have not spent long playing with it, it does seem to do what I want. So thanks Auntie Helen for giving me the nudge forward on this one.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Jan 2011)

Glad you like it, Gavin. It was recommended to me by Jaded from YACF and he wasn't wrong.


----------



## Arch (5 Jan 2011)

Well, I've just logged my first miles - 16.42 over the last three days. Not so much. But they were done on a Maximus trike, half of them loaded up with plastic, card, glass and paper! We tend to do longer rides now that we've shifted to the city area, so hopefully I can do my bit that way. Morally, I ought to claim triple miles for the weight and the extra wheel....  Mind you, I do go very slowly on the loaded runs back to base.

I'll be adding my commute miles in a chunk at the end of the week - that'll only be 20 or so. As soon as the nights get lighter, I'll be making myself do the extra miles on the way home. I'm afraid my will power is not enough to make myself ride extra in the dark and cold.


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2011)

Finally off the mark for 2011 with last nights commute- 18.5 miles.
Have set myself the same target as last year 3650 which I just missed out on by 50 odd miles. If it goes well I'll up it to 4000.


----------



## Chrisc (6 Jan 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> It's excellent, i really like it.
> 
> I'm running os10.3 so not the newest Ascent version, but I've loaded it on my husband's OS10.4 Mac and it's got some nice extra features. The one time I emailed them for support they replied quickly with the solution, which was good.
> 
> I would definitely buy it again if I had to, it was only thirty quid IIRC.



Thanks! I emailed them a week or so back to see if they were still developing it but didn't get a response which kinda put me off. I've loaded some rides onto it from my edge and it looks very good. May as well cough up now!


----------



## Chrisc (6 Jan 2011)

Arch said:


> Well, I've just logged my first miles - 16.42 over the last three days. Not so much. But they were done on a Maximus trike, half of them loaded up with plastic, card, glass and paper! We tend to do longer rides now that we've shifted to the city area, so hopefully I can do my bit that way. Morally, I ought to claim triple miles for the weight and the extra wheel....  Mind you, I do go very slowly on the loaded runs back to base.
> 
> I'll be adding my commute miles in a chunk at the end of the week - that'll only be 20 or so. As soon as the nights get lighter, I'll be making myself do the extra miles on the way home. I'm afraid my will power is not enough to make myself ride extra in the dark and cold.



Don't blame you, I hate the dark. Cold is OK but forget dark. I'm off to a good start but only because I'm not in work yet so have been making the most of it while I have chance. It'll go downhill from here till it gets light again. :-(


----------



## GrasB (6 Jan 2011)

Chrisc said:


> Do you you use Ascent on a mac? I was looking at it to save my garmin data. How do you find it?


I've never managed to get an unregistered version to actually talk to my Edge 500 without turning it off.


----------



## Chrisc (7 Jan 2011)

GrasB said:


> I've never managed to get an unregistered version to actually talk to my Edge 500 without turning it off.



Ah, mine is unregistered at the mo and it sees the 500 ok. Hope it continues when I get the registration sorted! Still waiting for them to answer my questions. Seems there's no one at home...


----------



## GrasB (7 Jan 2011)

Seeing my 500 isn't a problem, it's just it only gets the first activity on the unit then it turns off. WTF?!


----------



## gavintc (9 Jan 2011)

The weather in Scotland must be pretty bad at the moment as I am surprised to be leading the Scotland sub group. Today's ride hurt - my fitness has a long way to go before I can tackle 50 miles with comfort.


----------



## sadjack (9 Jan 2011)

My first ride of 2011 too. My first off for a couple of years as well!! Slid on a sheet of ice. No harm done to the bike and I have just a slight sore hip and hurt pride!!


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jan 2011)

sadjack said:


> My first ride of 2011 too. My first off for a couple of years as well!! Slid on a sheet of ice. No harm done to the bike and I have just a slight sore hip and hurt pride!!



Sounds like a good ride other than the icy corner though. I hope you don't feel too stiff from your fall in the morning.

I think the ice has disappeared around here, but I'm staying on the hybrid with snow studs for a while yet.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jan 2011)

After everything conspiring against me ( nothing Bike related ) I have something worth logging. So begins my 33rd year of logging bike rides.


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Jan 2011)

I did my second ride of the year today and was surprised to see I'm ahead of Auntie Helen. I'm sure it won't last .


----------



## Garz (12 Jan 2011)

Yes that is an achievement HelenD123!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Jan 2011)

i've made into the top 10, i'm sure that won't last tho


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2011)

I'm amazed at how high up I am. Got a couple of 100s lined up too, may even get top spot but I suppose that depends who is on the long rides with me....


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> I did my second ride of the year today and was surprised to see I'm ahead of Auntie Helen. I'm sure it won't last .


I've only done three short rides this year for various reasons. I'll have to have a few days off the bike at the end of Jan too so I don't expect to do too well this year.


----------



## Arch (16 Jan 2011)

I've just added my commuting. On about 80 miles so far this year, somehow. Blimey, 30 miles of that is on a Maximus!

I'm so sloooooooooooooooow though. Averaging under 10mph for rides for which I have time data (the Maximus stuff is all worked out just for distance using bikehike, as they don't have computers on. But average speed on those is barely above walking pace sometimes). Admittedly, some of the timed rides will actually be me pushing the bike, when I walk up to the main road in the company of colleagues after work, and it is my heavy/bottle dynamo bike, but I really need to get faster!


----------



## Arch (16 Jan 2011)

Oh, and I've just set myself a goal of 4000 miles for the year. Apparently I should be on 175 miles by now....


----------



## velovoice (16 Jan 2011)

Arch said:


> Oh, and I've just set myself a goal of 4000 miles for the year. Apparently I should be on 175 miles by now....



Well I'm using kilometers but my figures are the same: 4000 goal, should be on 175 now... but I'm only on 80!





I'm still in semi-hibernation and will make up for it later. At least, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.








Oh by the way Arch - how do I get a Progress Bar like what you're got in your signature?


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jan 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Well I'm using kilometers but my figures are the same: 4000 goal, should be on 175 now... but I'm only on 80!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My target is 5000 miles so I should be on 219 by now. I'm only 54 miles behind 

Rebecca, what you need to do is edit the address bar from Arch's a bit to use your MCL name (and change mi km to at the end)

In fact your tracker would be this - [link] (I think)


----------



## Arch (16 Jan 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Well I'm using kilometers but my figures are the same: 4000 goal, should be on 175 now... but I'm only on 80!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think mcshroom has sorted it - as a matter of fact I only set it up today, and had to trawl back through the thread to find the instructions - it was Auntie Helen who first got one!

It's a bit early to be downhearted though - once the weather is a bit nicer, we'll start storming ahead...


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jan 2011)

Can I remind you all that the tracker is courtesyof Lock from BV Forums who is allowing us to use his bandwidth for the trackers.


----------



## velovoice (17 Jan 2011)

Thanks mcshroom, Arch and AuntieHelen. I couldn't get CC to accept it into my signature anyway - kept saying there's an 8-line restriction even when I had it cut down to 4 lines... never mind.


----------



## Baggy (17 Jan 2011)

Looks as if the Australian floods are still getting worse - Victoria is now under threat, hope all of our pedalling Aussie brethren are safe.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2011)

Baggy said:


> Looks as if the Australian floods are still getting worse - Victoria is now under threat, hope all of our pedalling Aussie brethren are safe.



+1


----------



## Arch (17 Jan 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Can I remind you all that the tracker is courtesyof Lock from BV Forums who is allowing us to use his bandwidth for the trackers.



Cheers Lock!

That all goes over my head a bit, I never quite know where the internet comes from.

Another 3.46 trike miles today. And my first extraneous distance on the ride home. Only an extra half mile or so, but it was still sort of light, and it wasn't too cold and I wasn't tired, so I didn't take the directest route. I think if the light allows, I'll try and work up to 50 a week (instead of the basic 18) commuting by...

<choose random date>

the end of Feb.


----------



## lukesdad (19 Jan 2011)

On checking this weeks rides I seem to have missed inc. a bike on the mileage can I edit the bikes mileage or am I stuffed ?


----------



## snorri (19 Jan 2011)

Arch said:


> once the weather is a bit nicer, we'll start storming ahead...


Of course we will  .


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Jan 2011)

Lukesdad, you can edit any ride if that's what you mean. Just click on 'view' to list your rides and on the pencil icon for the ride you want to change.


----------



## lukesdad (19 Jan 2011)

Ah thanks Auntie Helen. All Ive got to do now is find the one Ive left the bike off.


----------



## Davidc (19 Jan 2011)

Hope our mileage rivals in Victoria haven't been too badly hit, seems the flooding is getting worse there. Link to ABC report.

Our snow was a minor problem compared to this lot.


----------



## iZaP (19 Jan 2011)

Your group join request has been approved.





yeeeee, finally


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Jan 2011)

Just to let you all know that in a few days' time an orange line will appear on our MCL Progress Bars which is where we were this time last year. Thanks to Lock for this new feature.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Jan 2011)

Russell allen, could you redo your join request - I accidentally clicked 'deny' not 'accept' and can't reverse that myself.


----------



## Arch (23 Jan 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Just to let you all know that in a few days' time an orange line will appear on our MCL Progress Bars which is where we were this time last year. Thanks to Lock for this new feature.



Cool!

Although I can't remember whether the green bit is where we are and the red the target, or vice versa...

<checks website>

Ah, the green IS where we're at. I'm a little bit behind.

Still, I did 37 miles today on the trike, and 28 commuting miles this week. The year begins.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2011)

Aha, the orange line has appeared!

January was a bad month for me last month but the orange line shows me that I've only gone half as far thisvJanuary as in 2009. Uh oh.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (25 Jan 2011)

Added and amended it see if it works..?


----------



## JohnnyBoy (25 Jan 2011)

Sort of, can't change how it appears at moment as lunch hour overrun by 45 mins already and as I'm the boss better set a good example and at least look like I'm working


----------



## weg (28 Jan 2011)

Davidc said:


> Hope our mileage rivals in Victoria haven't been too badly hit, seems the flooding is getting worse there. Link to ABC report.
> 
> Our snow was a minor problem compared to this lot.


Thanks Davidc. Most of the forum people are in Melbourne which wasn't badly hit, unlike the north west. The agriculture losses from the floods will be huge though - and they come after a decade of drought. But it's not nearly as bad here as Qld. We now have a forecast of 40C for Sunday though, which is interfering with riding plans a bit.

A question for those of you riding on ice - are these spills with nobbies or slicks or studs (or maybe all)?


----------



## GrasB (28 Jan 2011)

weg said:


> A question for those of you riding on ice - are these spills with nobbies or slicks or studs (or maybe all)?


On Ice studded tyres are best, then slicks (the wider the better) & then knobblies. On thin layers of snow small block knobblies at highish pressures seem to be the best option.


----------



## mcshroom (28 Jan 2011)

weg said:


> A question for those of you riding on ice - are these spills with nobbies or slicks or studs (or maybe all)?



Mine was on slicks. The studded tyres seem to work very well on ice. Since I've got them I have ridden on roads I couldn't stand up on. Thankfully it's warmed up a bit recently though as I found my studded tyres (Scwalbe Snow Studs) heavy and slow.


----------



## weg (28 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the info. It must be quite tricky, judging whether there's ice under the snow etc or whether to just ride whatever's on the bike at the time. Bit of a novelty for most of us. Stay safe.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jan 2011)

Welcome to mpeter who has joined our team.


----------



## Davidc (29 Jan 2011)

It seems to be broken at the moment.

I'd be fascinated to know what a catchable fatal error is!

*Catchable fatal error*: Object of class MDB2_Error could not be converted to string in */home/mikwatdotcom/mycyclinglog.com/common/util/session.inc.php* on line *59*


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jan 2011)

Working again now (for me anyway)


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2011)

yup.. working fine now


----------



## Davidc (29 Jan 2011)

Working again for me as well. A catchable fatal error sounded funny though - some sort of new computer disease to superseed the virus and worm!

Only 5 miles needed now to exceed last January's total.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jan 2011)

Back to Back centuries this weekend Sat. 117 Sun. 132. Thats blown away the cobwebs.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Jan 2011)

262 miles for me this week inc a century. gets me into the top ten.


----------



## Davidc (31 Jan 2011)

A trip into town brings my January total to the same as last years. Need to get more in if I'm going to meet my 2011 target.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Back to Back centuries this weekend Sat. 117 Sun. 132. Thats blown away the cobwebs.






bromptonfb said:


> 262 miles for me this week inc a century. gets me into the top ten.



I think I've set a new record too; although I doubt its got me in to the top ten more like the bottom 3 :-( I need to get out on my road bike.


----------



## redjedi (31 Jan 2011)

Davidc said:


> A trip into town brings my January total to the same as last years. Need to get more in if I'm going to meet my 2011 target.



Since I didn't do any riding last January I definitely pasted it this year.

What surprised me when I just looked though is that I've done 549* miles this month which is more than I did in any other month last year. 
Now I just need to keep that up for the rest of the year.


*plus today's commute


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2011)

127 miles up on the same time last year




Let's hope it continues. 
Anybody else targetting 10 miles per day? 3650 for the year?


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> 127 miles up on the same time last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the thinking Potsy. Unfortunately that would put me about 3 weeks worth behind already this year . Must try harder.


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2011)

I've managed to make it to 8th. Not sure how long that will last but hopefully a while.....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Feb 2011)

martint235 said:


> I've managed to make it to 8th. Not sure how long that will last but hopefully a while.....



hi martin,

tried to find you. am i looking at the right site? i was 8th but 9th now (2 days of meetings so car commuting).


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> hi martin,
> 
> tried to find you. am i looking at the right site? i was 8th but 9th now (2 days of meetings so car commuting).



Hiya,

Sorry I appear as Tomma1 on MyCyclingLog


----------



## mcshroom (17 Feb 2011)

Theres 54 people who haven't posted any miles yet this year. I'm sure they aren't all off the bike!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2011)

Okay, I've joined the CycleChat group and have immediately gone steaming up the rankings with my amazing ...

er, 2 rides so far this year!


----------



## snorri (20 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> Anybody else targetting 10 miles per day? 3650 for the year?


Yes me!


----------



## Norry1 (20 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> 127 miles up on the same time last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep I am.

I'm a bit behind, but the 77 miles yesterday, plus LEJoG in April will help 

Martin


----------



## Garz (20 Feb 2011)

I will aim for 3650 too but not riding daily it will be a total to hit.


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Feb 2011)

Hmmm, looking for 5,000+ this year and the new longer commute should help. Only 3 days on the bike for me this week though, due to going to visit Parents on Thursday, added to the short month will mean a slightly dissapointing Feb.


SD


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2011)

Garz said:


> I will aim for 3650 too but not riding daily it will be a total to hit.


That's what we are doing - we certainly aren't going to do 365 ten mile rides!

I now need to average 11.34 miles a day for the rest of the year because I've only done 2 rides so far. Allowing for the usual big slow down in November and December, I probably need to be averaging nearer 100 miles a week from now to the end of October.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Hmmm, looking for 5,000+ this year and the new longer commute should help. Only 3 days on the bike for me this week though, due to going to visit Parents on Thursday, added to the short month will mean a slightly dissapointing Feb.
> 
> 
> SD



then come out on saturdays ride Ant


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> then come out on saturdays ride Ant



Sorry Ian, no-can-do... going to visit the folks this weekend.


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> That's what we are doing - we certainly aren't going to do 365 ten mile rides!
> 
> I now need to average 11.34 miles a day for the rest of the year because I've only done 2 rides so far. Allowing for the usual big slow down in November and December, I probably need to be averaging nearer 100 miles a week from now to the end of October.



Not wishing to upset you Colin, but, I have today reached my February target of 280 miles (10 per day) and all further miles this month are 'miles in the bank'





I have set my monthly goals as well as the yearly one, makes it easy to look back on progress, 9.69 per day now is all I need



might need to up the target to 11 per day?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> Not wishing to upset you Colin, but, I have today reached my February target of 280 miles (10 per day) and all further miles this month are 'miles in the bank'


Gnash ... 

You wait until Sunday Spring Into The Dales October!


----------



## Baggy (10 Mar 2011)

Just had a quick look at how team CC are doing - Potsy, you'll have hit your target by June at this rate!


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2011)

Baggy said:


> Just had a quick look at how team CC are doing - Potsy, you'll have hit your target by June at this rate!



I hope so Baggy, I can have a good long rest then




The cc rides are helping this time, done 3 already and have another 2 lined up this month.
Anyway I need to keep at it or you'll be catching me up, you've had a decent start too.

Last year I just missed my target due to the crappy December weather so want to have done it this year by November if possible


----------



## 4F (11 Mar 2011)

mcshroom said:


> Theres 54 people who haven't posted any miles yet this year. I'm sure they aren't all off the bike!



I now use the Endomondo mobile phone cycling app and back up all rides on Cvclogs as I prefer it to Mycycling


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2011)

I've decided to include mountain bike miles in my log as well as road miles. I haven't done much on the MTB the past couple of years but I'd like to get back into it and it is going to be hard to do that if I'm constantly having to choose between road and off-road. MTB miles are much harder, but I'll treat them as being equivalent to road miles to avoid any notion of 'cheating'!

I'm slipping further behind - I now need to average 11.59 miles/day ...


----------



## Baggy (11 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> I hope so Baggy, I can have a good long rest then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your challenge for the year should be to stay ahead! I have already ridden one 100 miler this year  
Not quite sure what's happened so far this year, but have had my best start to a year ever and am hoping that if my slightly dodgy knee behaves itself (see, excuse at the ready  ) 2011 will be a good 'un. 
Cyclogs is quite motivational, as not many people log on there I'm quite a long way up the leaderboard!!


----------



## Norry1 (11 Mar 2011)

I've surprised mysef by getting upto my required run rate today (700 miles in 70 days). I expected to be behind the curve until late April.

Happy days

Martin


----------



## Midnight (22 Mar 2011)

Hi folks,

I joined the group in January (thanks, Auntie Helen) with good intentions until I injury my right leg and wasn't able to put in the miles I should've been. I reckon it's cost me at least 600 miles. I also lost motivation and wasn't keeping a written diary, so I've had to block the few miles I did in Jan/Feb, taking the numbers from the bike computer. But I'm back on the bike now and slowly getting back into the swing of things, and logging my rides regularly.

I certainly won't be a threat to the more productive members, but I'm hoping I can still do the CC team some justice this year with at least 4000 miles (3053 in 2010).

Good luck one and all and may your roads be smoooooooth...


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm slipping further behind - I now need to average 11.59 miles/day ...


I need 8.86 miles per day for the rest of the year, done just over 1100 now.



Baggy said:


> Your challenge for the year should be to stay ahead! I have already ridden one 100 miler this year
> Not quite sure what's happened so far this year, but have had my best start to a year ever and am hoping that if my slightly dodgy knee behaves itself (see, excuse at the ready  ) 2011 will be a good 'un.
> Cyclogs is quite motivational, as not many people log on there I'm quite a long way up the leaderboard!!



Hows the knee Baggy? Only asking 'cause I see you are not quite as 'on my shoulder' as I thought you'd be 
1st (and maybe last) 100 of the year coming up this Sunday too


----------



## lukesdad (22 Mar 2011)

Spring has arrived ! Time to put the hammer down then folks.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Spring has arrived ! Time to put the hammer down then folks.



Already started mate.. got some nice long rides lined up.
Be good to catch up with you on a ride again Mark.


----------



## lukesdad (22 Mar 2011)

That would be good Ian. Only one Ive got lined up remotely near you is Petes Bimble in the new forest, If the weathers kind should be a lovely ride.


----------



## mcshroom (22 Mar 2011)

200 miles touring coming up in the next 4 days, should get me closer to being back on track


----------



## GrasB (22 Mar 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Spring has arrived ! Time to put the hammer down then folks.


I'm way ahead of you on that one:

2011/03/19
Bike: Stealth Pro
Dist: 20.67m 
Time: 0h 55m 27s
Power Ave/Max: 228.4/384 watts
Cadence Ave/Max: 117.1/149.6 rpm
Speed Ave/Max: 22.37/48.17 mph
Heart Rate Ave/Max: 165/187 bpm


----------



## Baggy (22 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Hows the knee Baggy? Only asking 'cause I see you are not quite as 'on my shoulder' as I thought you'd be
> 1st (and maybe last) 100 of the year coming up this Sunday too


The knee has been a bit crunchy since last week's hilly Audax, thanks, but I have new Spesh insoles which seem to be helping things out as well as adding 1mph to my commuting speed  Or maybe that's something to do with the fact there's not been a headwind yet this week...
Also had a weekend of sorting out the gardening so three whole days off the bike - am just being considerate you see, letting you you enjoy the sensation of complacency before I start to reel you in


----------



## Garz (22 Mar 2011)

GrasB said:


> I'm way ahead of you on that one:
> 
> 2011/03/19
> Bike: Stealth Pro
> ...



Holy sheet. What's with the backwards date by the way?

Anyhow, I'm amazed by your cadence.. there's spinning and then crank stressing to take off!


----------



## GrasB (22 Mar 2011)

Garz said:


> Holy sheet. What's with the backwards date by the way?
> 
> Anyhow, I'm amazed by your cadence.. there's spinning and then crank stressing to take off!


Backwards date because it's easier to sort by date that way 

That cadence isn't quite as radical as you might think, I did that on 160mm cranks. Various people have done research & found you produce about the same power at a given *pedal velocity* over a wide range of crank lengths. Note that the relationship here is pedal velocity v's power not cadence. So if we take 90rpm @ 175mm we get 1.65m/s pedal velocity, with 160mm cranks 117 rpm we get 1.96m/s. Or to put it another way with 175mm cranks it would show the cadence as ave/max 107/137rpm. I've been riding on 160mm cranks on my geared bike all winter & it seems to be working really well, on the fixed I ride with 177.5mm cranks, with a single gear higher torque at low cadence matters much more, however on the downhill sections I'll actually end up spinning faster (165rpm typically or 3.07m/s  ) which feeds back into the short crank cadence on my geared bikes.


----------



## Garz (22 Mar 2011)

Interesting that mate. I'm still in awe of you being able to keep that average so high unless you ride a fairly flat route?


----------



## GrasB (22 Mar 2011)

Hilly for around here, 8.68 meters of climbing per km of road, but not that much in the way of gradient (<6%).


----------



## lukesdad (22 Mar 2011)

GrasB said:


> I'm way ahead of you on that one:
> 
> 2011/03/19
> Bike: Stealth Pro
> ...



That ll do nicely.....could you manage a few more miles next time please !


----------



## GrasB (23 Mar 2011)

lukesdad said:


> That ll do nicely.....could you manage a few more miles next time please !


Anyway you mean like:
21/3/11 - 54.87 mi
22/3/11 - 55.58 mi
Or is this some plot to try & slow me down some


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2011)

Just passed 3000 miles for the year so well chuffed. 
38% of my 2011 target completed.


----------



## HLaB (18 Apr 2011)

Well done Ian I not even made 10 ton yet. My start to the year was pretty poor, just 38 miles in January and 145 in February, 216 in March, although this month has been better (517 at present).


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Just passed 3000 miles for the year so well chuffed.
> 38% of my 2011 target completed.



Is that all? I'm at 46% of mine


----------



## jayonabike (18 Apr 2011)

I don't have a target for the year but it's nice to see the miles clocking up. Currently on 1515 for the year.


----------



## HLaB (18 Apr 2011)

My only target each year is to beat the national annual average cycle; given it has risen recently from 43 to 46 miles its getting increasingly tricky


----------



## avsd (18 Apr 2011)

HLaB said:


> My only target each year is to beat the national annual average cycle; given it has risen recently from 43 to 46 miles its getting increasingly tricky



Great target - for the year  I just scraped above the target on yesterday's ride


----------



## JohnnyBoy (19 Apr 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Spring has arrived ! Time to put the hammer down then folks.



I wish, it's brought us three weeks of bloody sandstorms and ridiculous temps which is worrying as Summer usually starts as soon as these die down


----------



## lukesdad (20 Apr 2011)

2 poor weeks not my fault , but hope to get back on track this week, what with one thing and another this year Im 1500 behind last year and 1800 behind 2009.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2011)

For April's mileage I passed x1000+ miles for a month for the first time this year...well chuffed.


----------



## Telemark (1 May 2011)

Pst .... it appears that CC is starting to gain on the Aussies ... 

T


----------



## redflightuk (1 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> For April's mileage I passed x1000+ miles for a month for the first time this year...well chuffed.


Nice one Ian. 
First 1k+ for me too.  




Telemark said:


> Pst .... it appears that CC is starting to gain on the Aussies ...
> 
> T



Shhhhhh. Hope they don't notice if we keep chipping away slowly at their total.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2011)

redflightuk said:


> First 1k+ for me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one back John...


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2011)

redflightuk said:


> Nice one Ian.
> First 1k+ for me too.
> 
> 
> ...


First 1k+ of the year form me too. My base miles beforehand though have been pretty poor; 38miles January, 145 February & 216 March; can you tell I handed my Dissertation in the second week in April.


----------



## Telemark (1 May 2011)

CC Ecosse now in 8th place, having overtaken the "Wicked Insane" team, thanks to another 100+ miles by HLaB today  

Edit: Blimey - just spotted Eck's 255 miles yesterday  

(We have only 15 active riders this year)

T


----------



## jayonabike (2 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> For April's mileage I passed x1000+ miles for a month for the first time this year...well chuffed.



Didn't quite make the 1000 mile mark, 969 miles in April for me


----------



## eck (2 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> CC Ecosse now in 8th place, having overtaken the "Wicked Insane" team, thanks to another 100+ miles by HLaB today
> 
> *Edit: Blimey - just spotted Eck's 255 miles yesterday
> *
> ...



Well, technically, not all on the same day! Started the Portmahomack 400k audax at 6am on Saturday, finished (freezing my nuts off) in the early hours of Sunday morning.


----------



## HLaB (2 May 2011)

Chapeau


----------



## MrRidley (2 May 2011)

eck said:


> Well, technically, not all on the same day! Started the* Portmahomack 400k audax* at 6am on Saturday, finished (freezing my nuts off) in the early hours of Sunday morning.



Aye i met Neil (not Valkyrie the other Neil) up at big Al's today, and he was telling me how hard it was with the wind.


----------



## PpPete (3 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> For April's mileage I passed x1000+ miles for a month for the first time this year...well chuffed.



And there's me proud of my 1000 miles for the year-to-date !


----------



## Coco (3 May 2011)

PpPete said:


> And there's me proud of my 1000 miles for the year-to-date !



And so you should be -


----------



## funnymummy (22 May 2011)

I've just joined MyCyclingLog & registered for the CC log too.
I've added all my recent rides from my Holux, been using it since 20th April, some rides are me on my own - Spesh Sirrus, Others are on my Giant towing my son, so i've listed them seperatly
I've included mileage & max speed (I havn't included times as although, as I often forget to switch the Holux once I get home & one ride showed it took 16 hours - it was sat in my garage for 14 of them LOL!!) 
Will add all my older rides off my Endo when get chance

My username on there is Dizzy


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> CC Ecosse now in 8th place, having overtaken the "Wicked Insane" team, thanks to another 100+ miles by HLaB today
> 
> Edit: Blimey - just spotted Eck's 255 miles yesterday
> 
> ...



We're in 9th place again, 28 miles behind (as I type) the Louisville CC with 58 members.


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2011)

yes, that's the storms I think, keeping some of us off the bike  

T


----------



## mcshroom (28 May 2011)

The LEL group is 14th, not bad with 9 riders 

... and we are clawing back the Aussies, 4000 miles behind now but they are hitting winter. Time for a push everyone


----------



## GrasB (28 May 2011)

mcshroom said:


> The LEL group is 14th, not bad with 9 riders
> 
> ... and we are clawing back the Aussies, 4000 miles behind now but they are hitting winter. Time for a push everyone


Actually half that as I've got well over 2000 miles to add!


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2011)

mcshroom said:


> The LEL group is 14th, not bad with 9 riders
> 
> ... and we are clawing back the Aussies, 4000 miles behind now but they are hitting winter. Time for a push everyone




Pssst Mcshroom, some of the Aussies are reading this forum  
Overtaking is easier when you don't blast your Airzound as you approach  


Thanks to Robbti  , CC Ecosse seems to have made it back to 8th, for the moment 

T


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Pssst Mcshroom, some of the Aussies are reading this forum
> Overtaking is easier when you don't blast your Airzound as you approach
> 
> 
> ...



& JimBhoy (aka Mr Ridley) :-)


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> & JimBhoy (aka Mr Ridley) :-)




I should have said "at the time of writing"

Go MrRidley!  

T


----------



## mcshroom (28 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Pssst Mcshroom, some of the Aussies are reading this forum
> Overtaking is easier when you don't blast your Airzound as you approach
> 
> 
> ...



It's only a scalp if they know you are racing them


----------



## snorri (28 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> yes, that's the storms I think, keeping some of us off the bike
> 
> T


You talking about me?

Guilty as charged m'lud. 

If it's not wind it's rain, and if it's not that it's both together.
Must try to keep  , but it's not easy.


----------



## Rasmus (28 May 2011)

I've requested membership of the CC Ecosse group, in order to add my relatively modest km's to the rankings. Is there anything else I need to do other than wait for someone to spot the application?


----------



## ACS (28 May 2011)

Rasmus said:


> I've requested membership of the CC Ecosse group, in order to add my relatively modest km's to the rankings. Is there anything else I need to do other than wait for someone to spot the application?



Coco will be along soon to put the tick in the box. Welcome aboard


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2011)

Yay! Welcome Rasmus!


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2011)

mcshroom said:


> It's only a scalp if they know you are racing them




Oh the Aussies know that we are chasing them  

T


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2011)

Telemark said:


> Oh the Aussies know that we are chasing them
> 
> T



Yup, they know the score.


----------



## Baggy (8 Jun 2011)

The site is down, maybe it's run off with cyclogs


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2011)

Back up again now Baggy.

SSSHHHHH.. Don't shout it out but we are only 700 miles behind the Aussies


----------



## vorsprung (9 Jun 2011)

I am back riding again. I hurt my ickle leggies doing 1000km+ May 14th-May 21st


----------



## Garz (10 Jun 2011)

May be yo-yo-ing this week as it all depends on when everyone logs the rides but agree, when I updated my ride we were within 600 or so of drawing level again!


----------



## Baggy (10 Jun 2011)

vorsprung said:


> I am back riding again. I hurt my ickle leggies doing 1000km+ May 14th-May 21st


Hmmm, wonder how many of the Aussies will be riding PBP?


----------



## Garz (10 Jun 2011)

Baggy said:


> Hmmm, wonder how many of the Aussies will be riding PBP?



Ahh but what if they have the local 'outback and back' sportive to ride!


----------



## Baggy (10 Jun 2011)

Garz said:


> Ahh but what if they have the local 'outback and back' sportive to ride!


No route sheet, just a boomerang to follow!


----------



## arallsopp (11 Jun 2011)

Well, my miles are way down this year compared to last, but then I'm not presently training for anything, have another kid to fettle, and I did have to deal with a broken leg 


But, I have just logged my 30,000th recumbent kilometre for the team, so I'm not feeling too bad. Its been a great two years. Here's to the next few!


----------



## r0bbti (11 Jun 2011)

Telemark said:


> Pssst Mcshroom, some of the Aussies are reading this forum
> Overtaking is easier when you don't blast your Airzound as you approach
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the name check, guys, but definitely a team effort!
Only managed 30miles today, got absolutely soaked and freezing cold. And it's June!!!


----------



## Garz (12 Jun 2011)

Agreed. I put my bike in the work van yesterday to get some riding in whilst I opened up the HQ and locked up after a course, I looked at the weather websites and it had a big Sun so I took bare minimum being June and all.

I started the ride and thought it was quite chilly but knew after about 10 mins I would warm up and scaled a 12% hill at the beginning all should be well, then it ensued a mixture of spitting, steady gusts and cloud coverage meant I never felt hot all ride!

June... It was better riding conditions in April.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jun 2011)

Hopefully add my off road miles that have gathered dust over the last 3 months  .


----------



## GrasB (13 Jun 2011)

Yay most of my miles are in now .. still I've 'lost' 187.32 miles somewhere according to rubiTrack & GoldenCheetah & let's not talk about the 568 turbo miles I've done on top of all of that lot.


----------



## Garz (13 Jun 2011)

GrasB said:


> ... & let's not talk about the 568 turbo miles I've done on top of all of that lot.



Yes as the weather around xmas was shocking I recall spending quite a lot of time on the turbo which I couldn't factor into the stats!

Some areas of the country were less affected so was rather jealous of the early mileage logging.


----------



## GrasB (14 Jun 2011)

My turbo miles are mainly the high intensity training that'd just be down right dangerous to do on the road if I did it right.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2011)

Set up a separate CycleChat Turbo Ride team...


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jun 2011)

Garz said:


> Yes as the weather around xmas was shocking I recall spending quite a lot of time on the turbo which I couldn't factor into the stats!
> 
> Some areas of the country were less affected so was rather jealous of the early mileage logging.




Yes I lost 2 weeks at the end of the year, and best part of 3 at the start of this year.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2011)

Well done Norry1, you latest ride has taken us above the Aussie. Well done everyone else too...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Well done Norry1, you latest ride has taken us above the Aussie. Well done everyone else too...



Ha, not quite! . I was a bit slack in my MCL logging the last 2.5 months, so just added them last weekend. As of now, BV is still just ahead of CC (by about 500mls). Keep the challenges coming, people. .

Current status:

BV: 140 members have ridden 181886.80 mi at 14.97 mi/h
CC: 157 members have ridden 181330.00 mi at 14.00 mi/h
It's a pretty even race, too - BV has 103 members with non-0 totals, while CC has 106.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2011)

HI Victor, good to hear from you mate. Hope things are good down under.
You cheeky monkey.. hiding all those miles.

We have a few non mileage registers this year for some reason. Some big hitters too. Will have to get on to the lazy blighters.

Both myself and Auntie Helen are way down on our last years totals.


----------



## jayonabike (15 Jun 2011)

Plus don't forget we have the advantage now as it's our summer and their winter, so get logging those miles!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> HI Victor, good to hear from you mate. Hope things are good down under.
> You cheeky monkey.. hiding all those miles.
> 
> We have a few non mileage registers this year for some reason. Some big hitters too. Will have to get on to the lazy blighters.
> ...



Yeah, me too. My total last year was just over 10,000 miles, but this year I'll probably end up with about 9,000. Don't get too hung up on the "our summer and their winter" thing: our "winters" are pretty mild compared to yours. Yeah, I know, I'm trash talking a bit here; feel free to respond in kind!


----------



## HLaB (17 Jun 2011)

victor said:


> Yeah, me too. My total last year was just over 10,000 miles, but this year I'll probably end up with about 9,000. Don't get too hung up on the "our summer and their winter" thing: our "winters" are pretty mild compared to yours. Yeah, I know, I'm trash talking a bit here; feel free to respond in kind!



Your winters are milder than our summers ;-)


----------



## Mista Preston (17 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> HI Victor, good to hear from you mate. Hope things are good down under.
> You cheeky monkey.. hiding all those miles.
> 
> We have a few non mileage registers this year for some reason. Some big hitters too. Will have to get on to the lazy blighters.
> ...



Young Andy ILB surely has ridden more than 0 miles


----------



## redflightuk (17 Jun 2011)

Just added my miles for the last 7 days and were just ahead again. I'm just about on target for the same as last year. 10000miles.


----------



## gavintc (27 Jun 2011)

Finally got around to looking my miles for the last 4 months - sorry I was a bit busy and just kept putting it off. hopefully, I can remember to do this on a more regular basis.


----------



## Garz (27 Jun 2011)

How many miles did that boost us by?


----------



## gavintc (27 Jun 2011)

Garz said:


> How many miles did that boost us by?




about 1750 km


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2011)

Hmmm, looks like a bit of local rivalry in the mid twenties section of the board...


----------



## arallsopp (11 Jul 2011)

Heads up gents, I'm in the office every day this week and next, so will be putting in 80 miles I normally wouldn't. On the flip side, I'm not riding back from the FNRttC (nor riding to the start) so I'll be lucky to come out in profit at all.


----------



## Norry1 (11 Jul 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Set up a separate CycleChat Turbo Ride team...



That isn't a bad idea. It would be nice to book turbo miles somewhere.





Martin


----------



## Norry1 (11 Jul 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Well done Norry1, you latest ride has taken us above the Aussie. Well done everyone else too...



Just seen this - didn't realise my name was in lights










Martin


----------



## arallsopp (13 Jul 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Hmmm, looks like a bit of local rivalry in the mid twenties section of the board...



Hey SD... You know that 10.4 mile commute of yours? Guess what happens when I get half way home tonight?


Hmmm...Actually, I may only get halfway home tonight, so you might just hold on for a day... Time will tell.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jul 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Hey SD... You know that 10.4 mile commute of yours? Guess what happens when I get half way home tonight?
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Actually, I may only get halfway home tonight, so you might just hold on for a day... Time will tell.



I hardly ever look at the group board but hey I'm not doing too badly. Bit worrying to see that DavyWalnuts is over 250 miles in front of me though

Still in front of SD, TC and AA!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## topcat1 (13 Jul 2011)

where's the middle finger smiley?


----------



## martint235 (13 Jul 2011)

topcat1 said:


> where's the middle finger smiley?



Play nicely.


----------



## clarion (13 Jul 2011)

Ay up.

Thought I'd best show me face in this thread, as I'm not too far outside the top ten. I'll just keep plugging away...


----------



## Mista Preston (13 Jul 2011)

topcat1 said:


> where's the middle finger smiley?







that made me chuckle.

First time on the bike for me in nearly a month yesterday. Work and life are taking over yet again





See you all soon


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2011)

Is the site down for everybody or just me?
Need to log my 19 miles to keep Baggy on her toes


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2011)

potsy said:


> Is the site down for everybody or just me?
> Need to log my 19 miles to keep Baggy on her toes



Its down for me too, some Aussie sabotaged it because we were leading by too much


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2011)

Yup, down for me too..
Shouldn't worry too much, last time it was down it was back up pretty quick.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2011)

Typical - I'd finally got a few hilly miles to log (13) and the site dies on me! 

(It would have been 25 miles but the sky went black and it started peeing down so I bolted for home. Good timing actually, because I then realised that my back tyre was going soft and I hate fixing punctures up on the tops in heavy rain! I managed to get home before it became unrideable.)


----------



## snorri (2 Aug 2011)

Still down, that's three hours now.


----------



## Baggy (2 Aug 2011)

potsy said:


> Is the site down for everybody or just me?
> Need to log my 19 miles to keep Baggy on her toes


Guess I won't be sending you a motivational message today then!


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> Guess I won't be sending you a motivational message today then!



Get on with it you lazy fecker and MTFU ? Oh no that's your message to me


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2011)

HLaB said:


> Get on with it you lazy fecker and MTFU ? Oh no that's your message to me


----------



## Baggy (2 Aug 2011)




----------



## Tyke (3 Aug 2011)

* MyCyclingLog is now working again.
*


----------



## martint235 (3 Aug 2011)

Tyke said:


> * MyCyclingLog is now working again.
> *



Not for me it isn't!!!


----------



## rb58 (3 Aug 2011)

martint235 said:


> Not for me it isn't!!!




Nor me!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2011)

Nope...


----------



## snorri (3 Aug 2011)

Tyke was right!

MCL was back on around midnight, but is down again.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2011)

I just dropped a post on the BV Forums board see if they know anything


----------



## HLaB (3 Aug 2011)

Still down for me too


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Aug 2011)

worked last night for a few hours, down again.


when i went to the discussions page, it was jammed packed with spam for porn links, maybe that's what's wrong?


----------



## martint235 (3 Aug 2011)

Ok it's back at the moment


----------



## rb58 (3 Aug 2011)

Still not working for me :-(


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> Guess I won't be sending you a motivational message today then!



You had your chance Baggy, back to work now and got a new target to keep me focused


----------



## Tyke (3 Aug 2011)

Its working for now, they have removed the spam but a little more has been added. They need to ban whoever is posting it. The rest of the site is OK.

Sorry about last night I told you it was working then went to bed so I didn't know it had gone down again.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2011)

yay!!!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2011)

boo back down again


----------



## Tyke (3 Aug 2011)

Its still working for me in West Yorkshire.


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2011)

Up again


----------



## rb58 (3 Aug 2011)

Down again.....


----------



## HLaB (3 Aug 2011)

It was up for me to log a whole 2 miles, at about 9:30 but I must ave overloaded it


----------



## Baggy (3 Aug 2011)

> boo back down again





> Up again





> Down again.....


Just like potsy's mileage  

It's ok, I'll let you rest on your laurels right up until the first northern snow and then I'll take advantage of living in the tropical south west


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2011)

It's all well and good this morning


----------



## vorsprung (4 Aug 2011)

Down now (10:30am)


----------



## HLaB (4 Aug 2011)

Up again


----------



## potsy (4 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> Just like potsy's mileage
> 
> It's ok, I'll let you rest on your laurels right up until the first northern snow and then I'll take advantage of living in the tropical south west



Hey!! It's always good weather up in the balmy North  (if you don't mind a bit of rain) 

Am now almost 800 miles up on my target for the year, even the worst of Manchester's winter won't stop me this time


----------



## Davidc (4 Aug 2011)

Down again now.

Needs a new URL ....

www.whoresdrawers.like


----------



## Davidc (4 Aug 2011)

Now it's back up again


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2011)

quick.. load your ride before it goes down again..


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2011)

And well done all... quarter of a million miles passed for the year.


----------



## mummra (4 Aug 2011)

got my rides logged but I think it's gone again


----------



## HLaB (4 Aug 2011)

mummra said:


> got my rides logged but I think it's gone again



You broke it


----------



## rafiki (5 Aug 2011)

Down again this morning


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2011)

It's back!!!


----------



## perplexed (5 Aug 2011)

martint235 said:


> It's back!!!



Not now it isn't!


----------



## PpPete (5 Aug 2011)

'tis now !


----------



## mummra (5 Aug 2011)

nope gone again.
Damn it

edit - back


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2011)

lol... up down up down up down up...


----------



## iZaP (5 Aug 2011)

Fustrating...

I can't log my miles, and I haven't so for a week I think, soon i'll start loosing count of how many miles I've done!


----------



## rafiki (5 Aug 2011)

Give me your address and I'll send you a Biro and a piece of paper.


----------



## jayonabike (5 Aug 2011)

rafiki said:


> Give me your address and I'll send you a Biro and a piece of paper.



I would but I have nothing to write it on, now only if I had a.....


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2011)

It's working at the moment.... for the moment...


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> It's working at the moment.... for the moment...



I've just logged 4 miles that may overload it


----------



## rafiki (5 Aug 2011)

jayonabike said:


> I would but I have nothing to write it on, now only if I had a.....


....a table? Then a chair? You want me to pay the mortgage too??


----------



## snorri (5 Aug 2011)

It came back again 30 mins ago.

I only signed up to MCL in case Cyclogs sank, which it has  , now MCL appears to be in distress. Are there any other simple cycle mileage recording sites around?


----------



## jayonabike (6 Aug 2011)

Heres an idea, how about a Cycle Chat cycling log, nice and tidy, keep it all in one place. Shaun?


----------



## jayonabike (6 Aug 2011)

MCL still down btw


----------



## rb58 (6 Aug 2011)

Yep, still down.


----------



## Davidc (6 Aug 2011)

MCL seems to be going the way of cyclogs. Still dead now


----------



## rafiki (6 Aug 2011)

Is there anyone here who has a contact for the MCL author/webmaster?


----------



## Tyke (7 Aug 2011)

jayonabike said:


> Heres an idea, how about a Cycle Chat cycling log, nice and tidy, keep it all in one place. Shaun?



+1 for that


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Aug 2011)

jayonabike said:


> Heres an idea, how about a Cycle Chat cycling log, nice and tidy, keep it all in one place. Shaun?




Nice idea Jay! Oh come on Shaun - you know you want to








Davidc said:


> MCL seems to be going the way of cyclogs. Still dead now



Yup, took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## snorri (7 Aug 2011)

MCL is working for me just now!


----------



## Baggy (7 Aug 2011)

It's down again, but their twitter feed from a few days ago said they've been having a few problems but have increased the available memory etc, so it looks as if all should be well soon.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Aug 2011)

Was working ok for me earlier Today but seems to be up and down like... well, something that goes up and down a lot


----------



## Baggy (7 Aug 2011)

...like an uppy-downy thing.








or a politician's pants


----------



## Baggy (7 Aug 2011)

IT'S UP! QUICK! LOG!


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2011)

Working again now Baggy, get those 5 miles logged in quick


----------



## Baggy (7 Aug 2011)

Logged, but it's now fallen over again. Will you be able to bear the suspense of not knowing how many miles I added?


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> Logged, but it's now fallen over again. Will you be able to bear the suspense of not knowing how many miles I added?



I'll have a wild guess and say ermm 71.28?


----------



## Baggy (7 Aug 2011)

Gah! You're no fun!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Aug 2011)

down again!!!! just managed to add my 30 miles tho.


----------



## snorri (7 Aug 2011)

It's up again just now.


----------



## rb58 (7 Aug 2011)

Doh! Down again....


----------



## rb58 (7 Aug 2011)

Oooo, quick. It's back again!


----------



## redflightuk (8 Aug 2011)

Just managed to add a couple of days then it broke again :-(


----------



## vorsprung (8 Aug 2011)

I found it up briefly and managed to download a CSV file of all my rides this year. That's the good news

The bad news is that the CSV export file doesn't say what bike I did the rides on. So I have no idea (for example) what mileage is on the bottom bracket on my Specialized Roubaix. Knowing the miles on my bikes is a big reason to keep a detailed record in the first place. If it ever comes back on again I will have another bash at exporting


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Aug 2011)

it's getting a bit boring this up n down malarky, and the site may end the same as t'other site, i.e., busted for good. might just transfer my mileage to my garmin account and keep an eye on potsey's mileage...just to make sure the fat lad doesn't overtake me again...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Aug 2011)

was up...now down again!!!!!....


----------



## Davidc (8 Aug 2011)

It's just died on me. Don't know it it saved my entry or not.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Aug 2011)

How's the cycling going, people?  I see you still have quite a lead on us Victorians, but no doubt we'll reduce the lead when (if!) our weather warms up. I hope you haven't had your style cramped too much by the rioters. 

Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## martint235 (10 Aug 2011)

According to twitter, MCL is being attacked by bots. The guy who runs it thinks he's got it under control though.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2011)

It seems to be pretty stable now..


----------



## snorri (10 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> It seems to be pretty stable now..



I raise a half full glass to you sir!

Optimist of the Year award goes to ianrauk.


----------



## Midnight (10 Aug 2011)

Apologies to Auntie Helen and the rest of the group, but I haven't been able to log any miles since mid June. 

2011 is turning out to be my worst year ever. I started the year with the best of intentions, and after a few minor problems I was just getting back into the swing of things but have now been struck down with a severe case of ITB syndrome, and haven't even touched the bike since the middle of June. Went to the doctor's 2 weeks ago and she prescribed some strong anti-inflammatories, but they don't seem to be helping. It's got so bad that I now have difficulty walking, and have an appointment tomorrow wrt mobility aids!!!  At this rate I can't see me being back in the saddle before xmas. I have little faith in the NHS being much help, so have decided to break the piggybank and go private. I've asked for physio recommendations in the Health section.

I'm at your mercy, please forgive me...


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2011)

Hey Midnight.. quit with the apologies. Absolutely no need.

Sorry to hear of your problems. Sincerely hope that you get them and yourself sorted. Forget the bike.. get well.


----------



## HLaB (10 Aug 2011)

Midnight said:


> Apologies to Auntie Helen and the rest of the group, but I haven't been able to log any miles since mid June.
> 
> 2011 is turning out to be my worst year ever. I started the year with the best of intentions, and after a few minor problems I was just getting back into the swing of things but have now been struck down with a severe case of ITB syndrome, and haven't even touched the bike since the middle of June. Went to the doctor's 2 weeks ago and she prescribed some strong anti-inflammatories, but they don't seem to be helping. It's got so bad that I now have difficulty walking, and have an appointment tomorrow wrt mobility aids!!!  At this rate I can't see me being back in the saddle before xmas. I have little faith in the NHS being much help, so have decided to break the piggybank and go private. I've asked for physio recommendations in the Health section.
> 
> I'm at your mercy, please forgive me...



Ouch, I had ITB a few years back as have a few others on this site and hopefully I can say for all (certainly me) you have our sympathies. I was fortunate that I had the cash at the time and was able to see a physio, I could be wrong but after a lot of recent events in out family I also share your doubts in the NHS. GWS!


----------



## Simba (12 Aug 2011)

Here is my first test ride with my new Garmin Edge 605. Speeds arent great as it was raining and I was just taking it easy.

http://connect.garmi...ivity/105905169


----------



## Norry1 (21 Aug 2011)

Today I passed my target mileage for 2011 of 3,650 miles. Of course LEJoG in April helped a bit 

I've re-set my target to 5,200 miles.

I must be very lucky because mycyclinglog always seems to be up when I try and use it.

Martin


----------



## Baggy (25 Aug 2011)

Well done Norry!

I'm having a bit of a rest up (so go on potsy, do your worst!  ) as I've overdone it and have knee troubles again. Have got to be more sensible!!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2011)

Norry1 said:


> Today I passed my target mileage for 2011 of 3,650 miles. Of course LEJoG in April helped a bit


Yes - well done! That was my target too but I'm so far behind schedule that I can't see it happening now. Still, I should hit 2,000 miles which will be more than double my pathetic 2010 total.

I used to do about 4,000-5,000 miles a year but I lost my cycling mojo last year and have been struggling to find it again. Forum rides are about the only ones I get really motivated for these days ...


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2011)

Have I crashed it again ? sorry it was only a teensy weensy 27.7 miles


----------



## snorri (25 Aug 2011)

Yes, it has crashed before I could add my evening total of 2.84 miles.


----------



## redflightuk (26 Aug 2011)

Back now. I've got a week of rides to add but i'll do that tonight.


----------



## martint235 (26 Aug 2011)

Well as expected I lost my top 10 placing but now I'm behind Davywalnut FFS!!


----------



## jayonabike (26 Aug 2011)

I've dropped down a few places due to the school holidays meaning I'm missing out on my afternoon rides.


----------



## rafiki (26 Aug 2011)

Still plodding along. Made my monthly target today so the next few days will make some up some kilometres lost in my very lazy April. Getting out every morning at 8 am so I will be back by 9.30 when it starts to get seriously hot. Looking forward to our 'winter' when I can get out for longer on some more interesting off-tarmac rides.


----------



## vorsprung (8 Sep 2011)

I haven't added any miles to cyclelogs since it was down at the end of July
It was unreliable then
After this I was resting before PBP
Then I was in France and otherwise engaged
When I came back my achilles was knackered and I've only just started riding again

mycyclinglogs doesn't export the bikes that are used for each ride
As this is a major reason to use it, to track bike wear, I really CBA with it anymore. Back to a spreadsheet I think


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

vorsprung said:


> I haven't added any miles to cyclelogs since it was down at the end of July
> It was unreliable then
> After this I was resting before PBP
> Then I was in France and otherwise engaged
> ...



It's fixed now. He had a lot of trouble with spambots.
C'mon squire.. we gotta keep on top o' the Aussies.
Your mileage is very much appreciated.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Sep 2011)

my mileage is well and truly down, house jobs, assignments and a general lack of enthusiasm got in the way. back to big commutes next week so i hope my cycling mojo comes back.


----------



## rafiki (8 Sep 2011)

Finally caught up my annual target and already ahead on this month but family visiting later this month and a visit to UK early October will undoubtedly knock me back again.


----------



## iZaP (8 Sep 2011)

woopie, updated my mileage as well!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2011)

iZaP said:


> woopie, updated my mileage as well!





Good stuff


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Sep 2011)

My conservative target for 2011 was 5,000 miles. Have just logged a cheeky 16 miles on the hybrid, taking me to 5k  I suppose I should adjust the annual target to 7k...


----------



## HLaB (19 Sep 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> My conservative target for 2011 was 5,000 miles. Have just logged a cheeky 16 miles on the hybrid, taking me to 5k  I suppose I should adjust the annual target to 7k...



Well done  I'm still 13 miles short of that. The start of my year was pretty slow though (spent too much time doing my dissertation) and then bruised my ribs at the end of July, that's my excuse anyway


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2011)

Congratulations potsy on smashing through your '10 miles a day' average for 2011 3.5 months early, and good luck with hitting your new target of '100 miles a week'!


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> Well done  I'm still 13 miles short of that. The start of my year was pretty slow though (spent too much time doing my dissertation) and then bruised my ribs at the end of July, that's my excuse anyway



Ta

I had noticed you have been gradually creeping up on me... almost as bad as Topcat  This is my highest annual milage ever, helped along by moving an additional 5 miles away from work, in January. Done a fair few weekend rides this year also, so the distance has been ticking along nicely. Avg speed is still pants though... next year I will work on that!


----------



## mcshroom (19 Sep 2011)

I really need to get back commuting. Three weeks driving in (I need the car on site atm) has driven me nuts






Well done on the targets everyone. I'm slolwy watching mine sliding off into the sunset atm so I'm going to have to knuckle down and get back out there.


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Congratulations potsy on smashing through your '10 miles a day' average for 2011 3.5 months early, and good luck with hitting your new target of '100 miles a week'!



Cheers Colin, can't believe I missed the 10 mile a day target last year by 50 miles, this year has been so much better.

I am just about on track to do the other target, need a mild Nov/Dec though or I'll be struggling again, saying that I have got my studdy tyres this year but I'm dreading the first ride with them tbh, couldn't walk out there last winter and can't imagine going out on the bike in it


----------



## Garz (23 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Congratulations potsy on smashing through your '10 miles a day' average for 2011 3.5 months early, and good luck with hitting your new target of '100 miles a week'!



+1 Well done Potsy mate!


----------



## potsy (23 Sep 2011)

Cheers Garz, thought you might have popped over for the jodrell ride on Sunday.


----------



## Garz (25 Sep 2011)

I didnt realise that potsy, I done my bit though riding with a work colleague we went to southport and back covering 81 miles so almost a sportive I guess.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> Cheers Colin, can't believe I missed the 10 mile a day target last year by 50 miles, this year has been so much better.
> 
> I am just about on track to do the other target, need a mild Nov/Dec though or I'll be struggling again, saying that I have got my studdy tyres this year *but I'm dreading the first ride with them tbh*, couldn't walk out there last winter and can't imagine going out on the bike in it



well done on beating your target, just down graded mine to a realistic 6000...  

with regards to the studdies. i've already had mine on and been riding around the estate on them, they're not as noisy as i thought they would be. i lost one stud but found it and it was easily re-installed. i'm planning on having them on from end of october thru to mid march if necessary. don't forget to do your 50 miles bedding in ride.


----------



## Orange (25 Sep 2011)

10 rides and 173.06 miles!!! Not counting pottering around to ths shop, bank etc. Pathetic, I know but got to start somewhere. Didn't start measuring until July, missed a few weeks for the summer holiday. 2012 will see a big step up.


----------



## Baggy (25 Sep 2011)

As you say Orange, it's a start!
Well done sittingduck and potsy on haveing to extend your targets  In spite of setback with knees am still on schedule to meet my 10 mile a day average and hoping for 4000 miles...
Garz, John the Monkey and myself are gearing up for a good contest to the end of the year I reckon...


----------



## jayonabike (25 Sep 2011)

Yesterdays ride took me over 5500 miles for the year so far


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2011)

jayonabike said:


> Yesterdays ride took me over 5500 miles for the year so far



Nice one Jay.

I am 219 miles away from my set yearly target of 8000 miles. So should reach that by next weekend.
Am going to change my 2011 target mileage to 10,000 miles, the same as the last 2 years.
I was meant to cut back on the cycling this year but that just doesn't seem to have happened..


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one Jay.
> 
> I am 219 miles away from my set yearly target of 8000 miles. So should reach that by next weekend.
> Am going to change my 2011 target mileage to 10,000 miles, the same as the last 2 years.
> I was meant to cut back on the cycling this year but that just doesn't seem to have happened..



Nice one yourself


----------



## StuAff (25 Sep 2011)

Hear hear! I log my mileage on three different sites which give me three different totals due to rounding up & down, but I matched last year's total (around 6.3k) a few weeks ago, and 8k, rather than a 'if it goes really well' target (bearing in mind December means work, work and work with very little time for anything else), is looking perfectly achievable. Which is nice


----------



## Baggy (25 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> (bearing in mind December means work, work and work with very little time for anything else)



SANTA!!!!  I've been a very good girl so far this year.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2011)

Baggy said:


> SANTA!!!!  I've been a very good girl so far this year.




yeah we will have to take your word for that.... We want to hear what Chuffy has to say..


----------



## Baggy (25 Sep 2011)




----------



## clarion (26 Sep 2011)

I'm a bit behind ianrauk, but today I reached my annual target of 10,000km. I've not done any audaxes to reach that total, but I have been on a bike every day this year, and 5930km of that is commuting. 4200km was on fixed.

I'm amused by the fact that, to be on target for the year, I would have had to have done 7369km, so been over 2500km back down the road.

I'm _still_ not in the top ten! 

Totals for the last few years:

2008 2,020
2009 8,174
2010 11,290

And I suppose I can project somewhere between 12-13000km for the year. That'll do.


----------



## doogle84 (7 Oct 2011)

I've just sent a join request


----------



## martint235 (13 Oct 2011)

Woohoo!!! I made my target mileage for the year in mid-October! 6,000 miles done!!

I'm guessing I may even have another 1,000 left to do!!!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Woohoo!!! I made my target mileage for the year in mid-October! 6,000 miles done!!
> 
> I'm guessing I may even have another 1,000 left to do!!!



Nice one mate...




only another x1000..there's 78 days left in the year..plenty of time for at least another x2000


----------



## martint235 (13 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one mate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I'm working on 2.5 months of commuting @ 100 miles a week plus two 3 rides for food and a FNRttC or two. Not sure how much Xmas will interfere with this plan though.

Next year's target will be set at 7,500 I think


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Hmmm, I'm working on 2.5 months of commuting @ 100 miles a week plus two 3 rides for food and a FNRttC or two. Not sure how much Xmas will interfere with this plan though.
> 
> Next year's target will be set at 7,500 I think




Well you need to at least beat Mr Walnuts total


----------



## StuAff (13 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Well you need to at least beat Mr Walnuts total



+1. And if he manages to get past me, it'll be a hollow victory entirely down to me having three weeks of very little riding in December. He's still 700+ behind though.....


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2011)

StuAff said:


> +1. And if he manages to get past me, it'll be a hollow victory entirely down to me having three weeks of very little riding in December. He's still 700+ behind though.....




Indeed mate...but still plenty of cycling to be done for yous between now and then..


----------



## StuAff (13 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed mate...but still plenty of cycling to be done for yous between now and then..



You bet there is


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Nov 2011)

Although I shouldn't have any problems reaching my target this year, the reduction from 12,000 miles (2009) to 8,000 miles (2010) to 5,000 miles (2011) has meant I've put on lots of weight. I'd like to up my target to 8,000 miles again next year but it seems like hard work at the moment!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2011)

Keep at it Helles Belles..you got a lovely new trike... so how about putting your name down for the Southend FNRttC.. would dearly love top see you.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Nov 2011)

I'm considering driving down to meet you all for brekkie again!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2011)

Aaaw c'mon... you need the miles... you have a nice new trike with a nice new bright light..and we need to have a very nice long chat....


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Nov 2011)

Night riding is not my thing, this was confirmed on the DunRun - I need my sleep too much!


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Nov 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm considering driving down to meet you all for brekkie again!


 
Dear Auntie, 

We would and I for one would love to see you down there, as it has been ages!

As I side note, how much booze can you fit on your trike?


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Nov 2011)

Dunno but I'll be coming by car and it's an Audi A6 Estate...


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Although I shouldn't have any problems reaching my target this year, the reduction from 12,000 miles (2009) to 8,000 miles (2010) to 5,000 miles (2011) has meant I've put on lots of weight. I'd like to up my target to 8,000 miles again next year but it seems like hard work at the moment!


Can tell you have dropped your target by quite a way as I am now vying for the coveted 31st position slot with you and norry1 on the cc team 
Still targetting 5200 miles, going to be close, just hoping this weather stays as it is for another couple of weeks.


----------



## arallsopp (23 Nov 2011)

628 miles for me to go to beat last year's efforts. That seems possible. Commuting for the remainder of the year will take care of almost 500 of them, so I've got to fit in a marathon each week. 26 miles is a short Sunday ride. Or about an hour in Vim, assuming use of gears (as yet, hypothetical).

Not bad for a year where I've broken a leg and had a bike destroyed.


----------



## HLaB (23 Nov 2011)

Arallsopp  It took me till the start of October to beat last years total, I'm 1600miles by it now. My year wasn't quite as dramatic, I didn't finish my dissertation till mid April (all but 400miles have been done since then) and bruised ribs had me off the bike for a bit.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Nov 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Dunno but I'll be coming by car and it's an Audi A6 Estate...


 
Ohhhhhhh.... lots of room in the back for a booze run then... hehehe


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Nov 2011)

arallsopp said:


> 628 miles for me to go to beat last year's efforts. That seems possible. Commuting for the remainder of the year will take care of almost 500 of them, so I've got to fit in a marathon each week. 26 miles is a short Sunday ride. Or about an hour in Vim, assuming use of gears (as yet, hypothetical).
> 
> Not bad for a year where I've *broken a leg and had a bike destroyed*.


 
All in all quite awesome really, given that you are the one I normally am left chasing on the mileage stakes. 

I think we've all had some form of accident/inncident to hamper our progress this year, but when you look at it, we are a determined bunch arent we, which given our miles really is remarkable. 

Last year I finished up at just shy of 6300 miles. I will pass this years target of 7800 miles this weekend and current projections for the year end is around 8800miles. If I can do 9000, ill be over the moon.


----------



## Norry1 (24 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> Can tell you have dropped your target by quite a way as I am now vying for the coveted 31st position slot with you and norry1 on the cc team
> Still targetting 5200 miles, going to be close, just hoping this weather stays as it is for another couple of weeks.


 

S'funny - I've been watching our unstated competition and wondered if you were thinking the same! I also aim now for 5,200. My 200k last Saturday helped 

Martin


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2011)

Norry1 said:


> S'funny - I've been watching our unstated competition and wondered if you were thinking the same! I also aim now for 5,200. My 200k last Saturday helped
> 
> Martin


Ha ha - I've ridden with you and potsy so I have secretly been watching your battle too and wondering if either of you would hit 5,200 miles this year representing an average of 100 miles a week!

It has been 3 or 4 years since I did a 200; I'll have to try and ride a few in 2012.


----------



## arallsopp (25 Nov 2011)

For me its all just a case of finding the nearest neat stat, and going for it.

1000 miles per year is almost 20 miles per week, so add an extra loop and claim your prize.
1500 miles per year is 125 miles per month, or over 200km if you fancy the metric.
2000 miles per year is the tiniest of shades under 8 miles for every work day. (2,016)
2500 miles per year is over 200 miles per month, and nearly 50 miles per week. (2,600)
3000 is 250 miles per month.
3500 is 50 km for every non working day. (3,511)
4000 is over 10 miles per day (but 4,015 is 11 miles per day)
4500 is over half a mile per hour, all year. (4,380)
5000 is almost 100 miles per week (5,200)
5500 is over 15 miles per day (5,475) or over 1km per hour every hour, all year (5,443)
6000 is 500 miles a month
6500 is over 200km per week (6,492)
7000 is nearly 100km for every non working day (7,021)
7500 is over 1000km per month. (7,456)
8000 is over 150 miles per week (7,800)
8500 is over 700 miles per month, but so close to 1mph all year (8,760) you'd be daft not to go for it.
9000 is 750 miles per month, 1200km per month, a point at which mind games become unnecessary.

2009 was a 1mph, every hour, all year kind of year.
2010 was a 20 mile per day kind of year.
2011 is maybe going to hit the 1000km per month...

Andy.


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2011)

I had to recheck who the last post was from, it seemed more like a macB post than yours. 
I then remembered that he only buys and sells bikes, he doesn't actually get out and ride 'em


----------



## arallsopp (25 Nov 2011)

LOL!

Well, as I'm getting into the christmas spirit, here's a special version just for the big man himself.

0 miles per year is 7 bikes, 2 hub gears, a few thousand recharges, a bigger frame, remounting the rack, panniers, some new calipers, a little truing, shorter cranks, longer cranks, a crafty cigarette, double, single, drops, bar ends, triggers, pedals, and (maybe) a ride planned for next year


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> I had to recheck who the last post was from, it seemed more like a macB post than yours.
> I then remembered that he only buys and sells bikes, he doesn't actually get out and ride 'em


 

heheheheheheh


----------



## MattHB (25 Nov 2011)

Ian, how did you put your mycyclelog goal into a ticker factory type sig?

Edit: S'ok. I got it


----------



## StuAff (25 Nov 2011)

Just went past 8.5k this morning. Should reach something over 9k for the year, Xmas pressure notwithstanding. Now a bit miffed that I could have had 10k but for that travesty of a LeJOG etc...


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2011)

I've just joined and did the import yesterday: anyone know how long it takes?


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Nov 2011)

arallsopp said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well, as I'm getting into the christmas spirit, here's a special version just for the big man himself.
> 
> 0 miles per year is 7 bikes, 2 hub gears, a few thousand recharges, a bigger frame, remounting the rack, panniers, some new calipers, a little truing, shorter cranks, longer cranks, a crafty cigarette, double, single, drops, bar ends, triggers, pedals, and (maybe) a ride planned for next year


 
Ha!! Brilliant!

Am trying to set my target based on a few variables. One, keeping up with fellow cyclist I know who do what I do, ie, commutes, fnrttc's etc. And two, pushing my previous boundaries, ie, last years figures, variable longer commutes to keep it interesting, longer day rides, even longer night ride. But all in all, I want to enjoy those miles and see as much as I can and smile. Day in and day out repetitiveness is boring and grinds ya.


----------



## snorri (25 Nov 2011)

Eeeek, I'm only 10 miles ahead of target for this time of year, and I don't feel like boosting my mileage when it's snowing, as it is today((((


----------



## Nebulous (25 Nov 2011)

I haven't been very good at counting all my miles until I got a Garmin, and then a couple of weeks later I joined my cycling log.Since then I've been measuring every mile, and updating my logs once a week.

I'm going to be much more disciplined next year - and will probably go for 5000 miles, on the basis of 100 miles a week with 2 weeks off.


----------



## Col5632 (25 Nov 2011)

I have requested membership too


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2011)

Col5632 said:


> I have requested membership too


just to let you know, there's a Cycle Chat group and a CC Ecosse group and you can be a member of both


----------



## Nebulous (25 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> just to let you know, there's a Cycle Chat group and a CC Ecosse group and you can be a member of both


 
You should be in recruitment!


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2011)

Nebulous said:


> You should be in recruitment!


I wish


----------



## MattHB (25 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> I wish


 
Its a horribly stressful profession!


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Nov 2011)

coffeejo said:


> I've just joined and did the import yesterday: anyone know how long it takes?


A day or two, I think.

Good luck with it though, it didn't work for Ianrauk and I, despite filling in the spreadsheet properly. It mangled our entries with the wrong date format.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> A day or two, I think.
> 
> Good luck with it though, it didn't work for Ianrauk and I, despite filling in the spreadsheet properly. It mangled our entries with the wrong date format.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2011)

yep, you have to enter them US style. so today's date for example would be 11/25/11


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Nov 2011)

I did that, though, and it still mucked it up.

Maybe you'll have more luck, coffeejo.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2011)

*bites fingernails nervously*


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> I did that, though, and it still mucked it up.
> 
> Maybe you'll have more luck, coffeejo.


If it doesn't work she'll just have to manually add all those rides to the cake shop


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2011)




----------



## MacB (25 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> I had to recheck who the last post was from, it seemed more like a macB post than yours.
> I then remembered that he only buys and sells bikes, he doesn't actually get out and ride 'em


 
Oh, you're in trouble now, skulking in here, I've just sent Helen a request for the CC team, prepare to have your clock well and truly wiped, my fat furry friend


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Nov 2011)

MacB, i can't authorise you till on a real computer (iPad won't do it) so you'll have to wait nutil tomorrow, old fruit!


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Nov 2011)

I lied,it seems to work now...


----------



## MacB (25 Nov 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> MacB, i can't authorise you till on a real computer (iPad won't do it) so you'll have to wait nutil tomorrow, old fruit!


 
tis fine, haven't got anything to log yet anyway....Al


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> tis fine, haven't got anything to log yet anyway....Al


Really?


----------



## MacB (25 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> Really?


 
I'm in  I'll be starting from tomorrow and we'll see what pans out


----------



## Col5632 (26 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> just to let you know, there's a Cycle Chat group and a CC Ecosse group and you can be a member of both


 
Thanks 

I have done about 800 miles this year, can i add all them?


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Nov 2011)

Yes Col, go ahead andadd 'em all!


----------



## Col5632 (26 Nov 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes Col, go ahead andadd 'em all!


 
I have everything on a spreadsheet and most are logged on imapmyride but for quickness can i just add total time and miles for they 800 then add each one as i do them after that?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2011)

Col5632 said:


> I have everything on a spreadsheet and most are logged on imapmyride but for quickness can i just add total time and miles for they 800 then add each one as i do them after that?


Can't you use the import function?


----------



## PpPete (26 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> tis fine, haven't got anything to log yet anyway....Al


 
I'm sure I've seen you on bike a couple of times this year...., no wait, it's THREE times!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2011)

Col5632 said:


> I have everything on a spreadsheet and most are logged on imapmyride but for quickness can i just add total time and miles for they 800 then add each one as i do them after that?


 

Just ad them as one big ride. It's a pain to import and sometimes just doesn't work.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2011)

PpPete said:


> I'm sure I've seen you on bike a couple of times this year...., no wait, it's THREE times!


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Nov 2011)

Since I've been back in Vietnam this time I've not been able to do any actual bike miles (Kms) but I do between 35 to 40 Kms on a turbo on most days. These are also hard work and an hour on the machine uses between 750 to 850 calories per hour depending on which mode and intensity level I put into the programme. Are we still adament that these can't be logged into MCL site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2011)

Keith Oates said:


> Since I've been back in Vietnam this time I've not been able to do any actual bike miles (Kms) but I do between 35 to 40 Kms on a turbo on most days. These are also hard work and an hour on the machine uses between 750 to 850 calories per hour depending on which mode and intensity level I put into the programme. Are we still adament that these can't be logged into MCL site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

I thought the consensus was Keith that you can log how far the turbo has actually moved across the floor..

In all seriousness.... no turbo miles was agreed.


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Nov 2011)

Thanks Ian, I thought that would be the case but I still keep my Excel spread sheet going and it goes into there so the records are up to date and not lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Col5632 (29 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> just to let you know, there's a Cycle Chat group and a CC Ecosse group and you can be a member of both


 
Finally got round to requesting membership for Ecosse group too, going to log most if not all miles now, im hoping to keep the cycling up through the winter but i just know thats going to be tuff im also a wimp


----------



## HLaB (29 Nov 2011)

Col5632 said:


> Finally got round to requesting membership for Ecosse group too, going to log most if not all miles now, im hoping to keep the cycling up through the winter but i just know thats going to be tuff im also a wimp


Cool I've not been out side on a bike since Sunday and I'm getting withdrawal systems. I like to keep on cycling too but I'm bad when there isn't a purpose or company; if there is I go out in all weathers. I don't mind bad weather as such when I'm out there but it just getting motivated to start (step outdoors)


----------



## Col5632 (29 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> Cool I've not been out side on a bike since Sunday and I'm getting withdrawal systems. I like to keep on cycling too but I'm bad when there isn't a purpose or company; if there is I go out in all weathers. I don't mind bad weather as such when I'm out there but it just getting motivated to start (step outdoors)


 
Do you know how i get a cycling log sig like Ian's?
I cycled to work yesterday, got soaked on the way home more than i ever have for some reason i enjoy that though 

If your ever looking for a slow cycle buddy on a saturday morning/afternoon let me know cause i could do with the motivation in cycling for fun rather than saving money on my commute to work


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2011)

^^ indeed. It's just a case of getting the gear on, and as much as it seems a grind, getting on the bike. Once out on the road though, all the motivation and mojo returns.


----------



## HLaB (29 Nov 2011)

Col5632 said:


> Do you know how i get a cycling log sig like Ian's?


I think you PM admin and he sorts it.


----------



## Col5632 (29 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> ^^ indeed. It's just a case of getting the gear on, and as much as it seems a grind, getting on the bike. Once out on the road though, all the motivation and mojo returns.


 
Defo, once im on the bike i dont mind that its cold, raining or even windy sometimes, slowly getting myself more and more gear so hopefully thats all going to help


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2011)

Well I have another 378 miles left of my 'bonus' target for the year of 5200 miles.
Can't quite believe it's December on Thursday, last year I only did 38 miles between the 26th November and the 5th of January 
Better get some good miles in very soon.


----------



## Col5632 (29 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> Well I have another 378 miles left of my 'bonus' target for the year of 5200 miles.
> Can't quite believe it's December on Thursday, last year I only did 38 miles between the 26th November and the 5th of January
> Better get some good miles in very soon.


 
Thats cause all it done between they dates was snow last year lol

I wanted to do 1000 miles but im a good 180 or so from that


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Nov 2011)

Col5632 said:


> Do you know how i get a cycling log sig like Ian's?:


this is nowt to do with CycleChat, itis a service provided by Lock from Bicycle Victoria forums.

Basically, just copy the link location on mine or Ian's, change our name to yours and the final figure which is distance to your own target. I think mi at the end is miles and km kilometres.


----------



## Col5632 (30 Nov 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> this is nowt to do with CycleChat, itis a service provided by Lock from Bicycle Victoria forums.
> 
> Basically, just copy the link location on mine or Ian's, change our name to yours and the final figure which is distance to your own target. I think mi at the end is miles and km kilometres.


 
Thanks 

With a bit of toying about i got it to work 

Dont understand why i have an arrow in my rank though


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2011)

It'll probably sorted itself by the morning but thing like this worry me when I can't sleep, it save me worrying about other things but how long does the progress bar take to update, mines saying 7024 miles yet MCL is saying 7049 miles


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2011)

It usually takes a little while to update.
I added mileage at 7pm last night and it's not updated yet, but it always does.

PS HLab... Have you put in a wrong total mileage per chance?


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Dec 2011)

The arrow is if you go up or down a rank within the team.

I think the tracker resamples the data every haf hour or so.


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> PS HLab... Have you put in a wrong total mileage per chance?


Do you mean the Target; I'm not very good at setting them so my only target is the UK average 47.6miles it saves being disappointed.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2011)

So your yearly target is 47 miles of which you have done 7024 miles? It doesn't look or make sense with your bar.


----------



## arallsopp (2 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> So your yearly target is 47 miles of which you have done 7024 miles? It doesn't look or make sense with your bar.


 
My assumption was

the red line on the bar represents the 'on target' position and is at a fixed location (as 15% overshoot would be sufficient for most)
The green line represents the percentage of goal achieved.
The graphic width is constant.
The last vertical line in the graphic is always white (even if it should be green).
So, howl is many 100%s over target and the bar is simply full.(?)


----------



## Col5632 (2 Dec 2011)

HLaB said:


> Do you mean the Target; I'm not very good at setting them so my only target is the UK average 47.6miles it saves being disappointed.


 
47.6 miles per year or week?


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> So your yearly target is 47 miles of which you have done 7024 miles? It doesn't look or make sense with your bar.


Maybe not


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2011)

Perhaps the red bar represents that about 11/12 of the year has gone? Was it it halfway on July 1st or where it is now?


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Perhaps the red bar represents that about 11/12 of the year has gone? Was it it halfway on July 1st or where it is now?


Not far off, it was 3200 then


----------



## avsd (2 Dec 2011)

Just trying to see if my cyclog signature works - got it working just needed to insert the URL as an image. Time to update cyclelog for November


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2011)

avsd said:


> Just trying to see if my cyclog signature works - got it working just needed to insert the URL as an image. Time to update cyclelog for November


Cool When I first looked, I thought wow you are going to have a busy December then I realised November's miles aren't in yet for you


----------



## avsd (2 Dec 2011)

December will be busy enought - I need to do 540 miles to get to 5,000. Depends on the weather but I have a chance


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2011)

MacB said:


> Oh, you're in trouble now, skulking in here, I've just sent Helen a request for the CC team, prepare to have your clock well and truly wiped, my fat furry friend


I see you're really making an impression on that leaderboard


----------



## coffeejo (5 Dec 2011)

It rejected all my attempts to upload past rides so I'll start properly next year.


----------



## HLaB (21 Dec 2011)

LOL I was playing about with my ticker today and wiped off over 3,500 miles


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2011)

HLaB said:


> LOL I was playing about with my ticker today and wiped off over 3,500 miles


 Think you'll still make your target though.
I now have just under 100 miles to go


----------



## MacB (21 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> I see you're really making an impression on that leaderboard
> View attachment 5338


 
think 2012, it's not worth me chucking my meagre 2011 mileage on there, it would just give you more ammunition to mock me


----------



## snorri (21 Dec 2011)

MacB said:


> it's not worth me chucking my meagre 2011 mileage on there, it would just give you more ammunition to mock me


Not necessarily, depends on what you mean by meagre.


----------



## MacB (21 Dec 2011)

snorri said:


> Not necessarily, depends on what you mean by meagre.


 
I might just reach 1k miles


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2011)

snorri said:


> Not necessarily, depends on what you mean by meagre.


What is the average mileage of a MacB bike before it gets sold on? Is it double figures? 
Oh, and I don't need any more ammunition to mock you, I have plenty already


----------



## snorri (21 Dec 2011)

MacB said:


> I might just reach 1k miles


You are standing at 975 + or - 10 just now then?


----------



## MacB (21 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> What is the average mileage of a MacB bike before it gets sold on? Is it double figures?
> Oh, and I don't need any more ammunition to mock you, I have plenty already


 
You know it's this sort of post that can really get a guy down.

Just keep your eye on the classifieds for a Ti 29er going up for sale


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Dec 2011)

Theloafer has just joined our team.

He called me Shaun!


----------



## snorri (23 Dec 2011)

Only 89 miles to go to reach my annual target now, and just 56 to reach my monthly target.
Still could be quite challenging and weather dependent.


----------



## MattHB (23 Dec 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing what I can do in a whole year, my ticker is only since November when I got the bike


----------



## avsd (23 Dec 2011)

Are we going to beat the Aussie this year?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2011)

avsd said:


> Are we going to beat the Aussie this year?


 

I would say that's a big yes..unless they manage 33400 miles between them in 7 days...


----------



## lukesdad (23 Dec 2011)

Well ive a month and a half to add and Im sure GB has a few too !


----------



## StuAff (23 Dec 2011)

Not done yet either. Having finished the enforced work break (I am listed for overtime tomorrow, but the thought of another day of it did not appeal) I want to hit 9.5k. 10 could have been mine, grrr...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Dec 2011)

Congratulations all to an excellent MyCyclingLog total for the year , very impressive.

Today, after riding up the Dandenongs twice, I just passed my 14,000km goal for the year. Still can't log it, due to some stupid problem with MCL and a complete lack of support from its admin guy, who just can't be contacted. I'm not fussed about it, though, just knowing I met my goal is enough for me .


By the way, while I'm here: I've had an odd problem with the CycleChat forums for the last few months, but just haven't bothered following up on it. If I view the CycleChat main forums page without logging on, I can freely browse all the forums and threads, but as soon as I logon, I get the following error message on the main forums page:


> *Cycle Chat Cycling Forums - Error*
> 
> A server error occurred. Please try again later.


The only way I'm able to post this is by using the Search function to locate a specific thread (e.g. "MyCyclingLog"), then I can view and post in that thread. But as for viewing the forums index, fahgeddaboudit . I'd appreciate a hand with this, thanks. If I should be posting this to a specific person, can someone give me the link?

Cheers, and have a good Xmas and NYE,

--- Victor.

[edit] This is weird; now (about 45 minutes later) I can view the forums page and browse it, but my browser (at home and work) just hasn't been letting me do it for a few months. I haven't cleared my cookies or reset anything, but now it works... thanks, Santa!


----------



## Baggy (24 Dec 2011)

Congratulations on reaching your target victor - maybe there's a built in thing on Cycle Chat that means you can only log in once you've met your target


----------



## HLaB (24 Dec 2011)

Nice one Victor


----------



## Garz (24 Dec 2011)

Today I hit my years target of 3650 miles! The rubbish December weather slowed my momentum as November was going good.

Well done Victor also!


----------



## StuAff (24 Dec 2011)

Well done Victor and Garz!


----------



## DCLane (24 Dec 2011)

I see we've clocked just over the 400,000 mile mark - my 43 today helped hit it.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2011)

DCLane said:


> *I see we've clocked just over the 400,000 mile mark* - my 43 today helped hit it.


 
Well done everybody..!!!


----------



## snorri (24 Dec 2011)

Garz said:


> Today I hit my years target of 3650 miles! The rubbish December weather slowed my momentum as November was going good.


Well done Garz  I still have to do 68.9m to hit the same target.


----------



## HLaB (24 Dec 2011)

I don't think I hit my target till mid February and probably did it one go. It'd be nice to get to 8,000 but with Christmas Parties and Hogmanay in the way it probably won't be possible.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2011)

I got to 3650 miles on 10 December and I'm now just 131 miles short of my 4000 target. Luckily, the weather forecast looks to be mild and dryish so I'm fairly confident I'll make it. MCL's goals page has been really useful for keeping me motivated throughout the year. Next year, I'll figure out a new target - 4500 maybe - and find out how to put a distance ticker into my signature.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Dec 2011)

I've decided to go metric next year and will have a 12,000kms target. Kms are good as it's higher numbers so you feel like you've gone further.

In April/May I'm cycling from Berlin to London so that will give me about 900 miles (which is around 1500kms, I think). I'll annoy all you lot for sponsorship nearer the time!


----------



## ACS (25 Dec 2011)

I hit my 5000 mile target in early November so I decided to have a go at 6214 miles (10k km) but I have now decided this is to ambitious. Went through a spell suffering the consequences of 'over-training.' So I've cut back on the milage, more rest days and not feeling guilty about it.


----------



## PpPete (26 Dec 2011)

I've been metric from the beginnng on mine... except I changed my profile to miles to check something and forgot to change it back, so one of my rides is recorded with over distance (and a very unlikely speed), and I don't know how to edit details of an individual ride.


----------



## jayonabike (26 Dec 2011)

I didn't have a target as this is my first full year of cycling. As of today I have cycled 6624 miles, I might get out between now and new year but probably no more than 50 miles. I am pleased with this milage & without blowing my own trumpet pretty impressed with myself. Now I have a target for next year, I reckon 7000 miles is do-able.


----------



## deckertim (26 Dec 2011)

Went over my 3650 mile goal today. I suppose we will have to do 3660 next year!


----------



## MattHB (27 Dec 2011)

3500 for me next year. Will be my first year


----------



## MacB (27 Dec 2011)

jayonabike said:


> I didn't have a target as this is my first full year of cycling. As of today I have cycled 6624 miles, I might get out between now and new year but probably no more than 50 miles. I am pleased with this milage & without blowing my own trumpet pretty impressed with myself. Now I have a target for next year, I reckon 7000 miles is do-able.


 
That is pretty darn impressive you're entitled to have a little toot on that trumpet


----------



## avsd (27 Dec 2011)

Well done Jayona bike. An impressive first year. I just hit my target for this year (4800 miles - 400 miles a month). Next year might see a modest increase to 100 miles per week. W


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2011)

PpPete said:


> I've been metric from the beginnng on mine... except I changed my profile to miles to check something and forgot to change it back, so one of my rides is recorded with over distance (and a very unlikely speed), and I don't know how to edit details of an individual ride.


 
I just edited something so it's fresh in my mind. Go to ADD, below the data entry boxes there's a list of your recorded rides. Find the offending entry, click in the little pencil icon on the left, and then you can change it. UPDATE to save the updated version.


----------



## PpPete (27 Dec 2011)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just edited something so it's fresh in my mind. Go to ADD, below the data entry boxes there's a list of your recorded rides. Find the offending entry, click in the little pencil icon on the left, and then you can change it. UPDATE to save the updated version.


 
Ah - thank you !


----------



## ianrauk (27 Dec 2011)

deckertim said:


> Went over my 3650 mile goal today. I suppose we will have to do 3660 next year!


 

I say dear Chap.. 5000 miles is on the cards for you one should think.


----------



## Baggy (28 Dec 2011)

Target met! 

Ony needed 9 miles...so decided to do it in style and accompany Chuffy on his December century ride, after all, the forecast for today was for sunshine. How we laughed as 18 miles in the hail pelted our faces and the wind blew us across the road  Thankfully we managed to catch the tailwind all the way home, otherwise we'd still be out there now.


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2011)

Great way to meet your target Baggy, want to do a few miles for me now?


----------



## HLaB (29 Dec 2011)

Nice one  , I was going nowhere today and with a Christmas Party tomorrow, I doubt I'll make my revised target of 8,000 miles, perhaps the one in my ticker is more realistic


----------



## Baggy (29 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Great way to meet your target Baggy, want to do a few miles for me now?


Thanks, and er, sorry, no! Am happy to rest on my laurels (they're the only bits of me that aren't sore) until 1st Jan now 


HLaB said:


> Nice one  , I was going nowhere today and with a Christmas Party tomorrow, I doubt I'll make my revised target of 8,000 miles, perhaps the one in my ticker is more realistic


7711 is a very respectable target - and oh look, you've just met it!


----------



## Norry1 (29 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Great way to meet your target Baggy, want to do a few miles for me now?


 
Watch out Potsy - the coveted 31st place isn't safely in your hands yet 

Martin


----------



## martint235 (29 Dec 2011)

I may just hold on to 14th spot!!!  It looks like my year is up though (sore hip) as I doubt I'm commuting tomorrow.


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2011)

Norry1 said:


> Watch out Potsy - the coveted 31st place isn't safely in your hands yet
> 
> Martin


Well as I'm currently in 30th and you 31st don't think I'm worried about that 
29th spot is up for grabs though, Izap hasn't logged any miles for Oct/Nov/Dec is he still cycling?
Unless Auntie H has a very good last few days she won't be catching us either 

What have you got planned norry? Are you still trying for the 5200?
I've semi retired from that target but not totally given it up.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Well as I'm currently in 30th and you 31st don't think I'm worried about that
> 29th spot is up for grabs though, Izap hasn't logged any miles for Oct/Nov/Dec is he still cycling?
> Unless Auntie H has a very good last few days she won't be catching us either
> 
> ...


 
Unless something (bad) happens, I will get to 5,200. Does that mean we have to do negative miles to get back to 31st 

Martin


----------



## MattHB (29 Dec 2011)

I've got 57 miles to go and a stinking cold has returned  might miss my 600 for nov/dec. poop


----------



## MattHB (29 Dec 2011)

Norry1 said:


> Unless something (bad) happens, I will get to 5,200. Does that mean we have to do negative miles to get back to 31st
> 
> Martin



Ride backwards!


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2011)

Just got ready to go for a little ride and the wind is howling and the rain has started again, giving it 30 mins to see how it is then


----------



## lukesdad (30 Dec 2011)

Up to date now, that was harder work than doing the miles !


----------



## Norry1 (31 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Well as I'm currently in 30th and you 31st don't think I'm worried about that
> 29th spot is up for grabs though, Izap hasn't logged any miles for Oct/Nov/Dec is he still cycling?
> Unless Auntie H has a very good last few days she won't be catching us either
> 
> ...


 

Just cracked it. I planned to do it yesterday but stopped after 34 miles as I was soaked and getting dangerously cold. Lovely ride today to cross the line.

Come on Potsy - 

Martin


----------



## potsy (31 Dec 2011)

Norry1 said:


> Just cracked it. I planned to do it yesterday but stopped after 34 miles as I was soaked and getting dangerously cold. Lovely ride today to cross the line.
> 
> Come on Potsy -
> 
> Martin


Well done Martin
Just done mine too 
24.99miles a whole 0.39 of a mile more than I needed 
The bike in now in dire need of a damn good wash as I chose the Trans Penine Trail to do my final ride on, it's a bit of a mudfest on there


----------



## snorri (31 Dec 2011)

Wahey reached my target for the year today and still nine hours of the Old Year left.


----------



## Baggy (31 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Well done Martin
> Just done mine too














Well done, potsy, we weren't sure knew you'd do it!

Thumbs up to everyone who has been out there in grotty weather to meet their targets


----------



## potsy (31 Dec 2011)

Thanks Baggy.
*Ponders going out again and doing 13.01 miles to jump ahead of Norry*


----------



## Baggy (31 Dec 2011)

Just go out tomorrow and make sure you're ahead on the first day of the year


----------



## Norry1 (31 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Thanks Baggy.
> *Ponders going out again and doing 13.01 miles to jump ahead of Norry*


 
Please don't do that, or I'll have to go out again before midnight 

Well done on cracking your target.

Martin


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2011)

Though my time zone settings seem to be correct, I've noticed that the goal targets don't update until mid morning. According to MCL there were still two days left in the year this morning.


----------



## HLaB (31 Dec 2011)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Though my time zone settings seem to be correct, I've noticed that the goal targets don't update until mid morning. According to MCL there were still two days left in the year this morning.


If you mean in your ticker sig; its courtesy of Lock on the Bicycle Victoria forum so it might be the Australian time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2011)

No, it's something in MCL's settings - I set my year's target up to today and I was 10.3 miles short of hitting it. However, MCL said that I only had 5.15 miles to cycle in the average daily distance required section.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Well done Martin
> Just done mine too
> 24.99miles a whole 0.39 of a mile more than I needed
> The bike in now in dire need of a damn good wash as I chose the Trans Penine Trail to do my final ride on, it's a bit of a mudfest on there


 
Friggin top work Pots. Bloody marvelous mate. really!!!


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2011)

Haven't been out since Thursday night (I know, I know, slacking...). Final total 9296.52. So not bad.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2011)

Been out for a solo 100+miler on the Catbike bent. Final total 10'480.13.

And a mahoosive chapeau to all those who reached their targets and managed some cracking totals that helped beat the Aussies. It's now 1-1, so roll on 2012.


----------



## mangid (31 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Been out for a solo 100+miler on the Catbike bent. Final total 10'480.13.


 
Sneaky, slipping a Century in on the last day ;-) beat me to second, been fun having a target just in reach to chase over the dark months.


Roll on 2012 ;-)

Happy new year one and all, I suspect I might be having a rest day tomorrow 

--
Dan


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2011)

mangid said:


> Sneaky, slipping a Century in on the last day ;-) beat me to second, been fun having a target just in reach to chase over the dark months.
> 
> 
> Roll on 2012 ;-)
> ...


 

Hi Dan,
sorry mate 
Weather was good...I didn't do any cycling yesterday and none tomorrow and I fancied a nice long ride on the bent.
But at the end of the day, cracking mileages for both of us. I like to think we helped each other out 

Roll on 2012 indeed...and to beat the Aussies again to make it 2-1.


----------



## HLaB (31 Dec 2011)

I was about 255miles short of 12th and the weather here is cr@p again :-( so I wasn't tempted to squeeze in my longest ride of the year.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2011)

Well done those of you who made your targets at the last minute. See some of you for some more forum rides in 2012!


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Well as I'm currently in 30th and you 31st don't think I'm worried about that
> 
> Unless Auntie H has a very good last few days she won't be catching us either .


nope, you were safe - I have the lurgi!


----------



## redflightuk (31 Dec 2011)

mangid said:


> Sneaky, slipping a Century in on the last day ;-) beat me to second, been fun having a target just in reach to chase over the dark months.
> 
> 
> Roll on 2012 ;-)
> ...


+1. 10402.54 and 4th place for me. 
Well done everyone, a fantastic total for the group, and it all starts again tomorrow.

Happy new year from Red and myself.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jan 2012)




----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2012)

coffeejo said:


> View attachment 5867


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2012)

I managed 565 in nov/dec, so going for 3500 for 2012 


I take it the tickers reset on their own and I don't need to do anything?


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jan 2012)

MattHB said:


> I take it the tickers reset on their own and I don't need to do anything?


I fiddled with mine yesterday, which is great as I've now got a massive headstart on my target


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2012)

Cool  I see all the stats are zero again. I'll have to get out in the wind and rain after lunch!


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I fiddled with mine yesterday, which is great as I've now got a massive headstart on my target


 Girls


----------



## swampyseifer (1 Jan 2012)

hey all, just to say I got meself set up this morning and put a request through to be part of the team! Sorry but I doubt I'll be a lot of use toward beating any other groups tho, I've put a yearly target of 50 miles and tbh at the rate I'm going atm I'll be lucky to beat that!!


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2012)

swampyseifer said:


> hey all, just to say I got meself set up this morning and put a request through to be part of the team! Sorry but I doubt I'll be a lot of use toward beating any other groups tho, I've put a yearly target of 50 miles and tbh at the rate I'm going atm I'll be lucky to beat that!!


 
Every mile is a useful mile!


----------



## swampyseifer (1 Jan 2012)

true enough!

Well I'm been added now (thanks!) so I'll get me sig sorted and it looks like I wont be going out today, we've been invited round the inlaws for New years tea! Go out for deffo tomorrow! 

Sig doesnt seem to be working...maybe it hasnt updated my membership to the group yet...


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2012)

I've started mine again ... 22 miles done today on the MTB in the rain.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2012)

A reminder to those who log their commutes.
Please remember to use the co2 tag when you enter your rides.
This will then show up on your own report and the main MCL report as total co2 emissions.


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> A reminder to those who log their commutes.
> Please remember to use the co2 tag when you enter your rides.
> This will then show up on your own report and the main MCL report as total co2 emissions.


 
Should there be negative CO2 savings for those of us who have roof cycle carriers or who drive to and from rides?

Martin


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2012)

I promise, I promise, I promise I will log my rides this year...

How about a pathetically slow 26 miles to start


----------



## HLaB (2 Jan 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I promise, I promise, I promise I will log my rides this year...
> 
> How about a pathetically slow 26 miles to start


Thats not pathetic, its better than most folk


----------



## Garz (2 Jan 2012)

HLaB your target is 47 miles this year?


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2012)

Garz said:


> HLaB your target is 47 miles this year?


 
Ambitious 



HLaB said:


> Thats not pathetic, its better than most folk


 
It is pathetic for me


----------



## HLaB (2 Jan 2012)

Garz said:


> HLaB your target is 47 miles this year?


Yip, that was the UK average a few years back, I like to do that then I know I won't be disappointed, I passed it this afternoon


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2012)

Quick question on the ticker, how often does it update? Shaun said in his 'how to' about every hour, but still I wait.


----------



## mcshroom (2 Jan 2012)

I think it's more like about once a day. They backed it off last year around the time the MCL servers were getting overloaded.


----------



## snorri (2 Jan 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Quick question on the ticker, how often does it update? Shaun said in his 'how to' about every hour, but still I wait.


 
Nip out for a quick 20 miles while you wait.


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2012)

snorri said:


> Nip out for a quick 20 miles while you wait.


 
I've already done a slow 26, that's me through. 

Just dusted off the Turbo, I need to build my power back up, oh dear.

 Ooohhhh! just noticed my miles are on. Thanks for the reply mcshroom


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2012)

Some of you might not know that the mileage ticker is set up and run by an Aussie chap who very kindly let's us use it. So a little patience is needed for updates to happen. Remember, he's in bed when we are cycling and when he's cycling we are in bed. 

Oh look.....who's at number 1?


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jan 2012)

You're not yet Ian, the ticker is still showing you as having completed 0 miles.

Fortunately for me I squeezed in my rides before it updated so I am doing rather better than you. It won't last...


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2012)

Aha Helles, but the MCL site is showing me as number 1 (blowing my own trumpet of course)

_*Makes mental note to make more of an effort to go see and do bike rides with AH*_


----------



## martint235 (2 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Some of you might not know that the mileage ticker is set up and run by an Aussie chap who very kindly let's us use it. So a little patience is needed for updates to happen. Remember, he's in bed when we are cycling and when he's cycling we are in bed.
> 
> Oh look.....who's at number 1?


Hmmm, I think any entries with an average less than 15mph should be excluded......


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Hmmm, I think any entries with an average less than 15mph should be excluded......


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jan 2012)

I would only have one ride on the site then, from a couple of years ago, when I did a 30 mile ride randomly faster than normal and managed it at 15.1mph. Never before or since have I got anywhere near that time. So my total mileage would be 30, rather than 28,000, which seems a bit harsh!


----------



## martint235 (2 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


>


----------



## MattHB (2 Jan 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> I would only have one ride on the site then, from a couple of years ago, when I did a 30 mile ride randomly faster than normal and managed it at 15.1mph. Never before or since have I got anywhere near that time. So my total mileage would be 30, rather than 28,000, which seems a bit harsh!


 
Helen did you put one too many zero's on your target?


----------



## Mista Preston (2 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Hmmm, I think any entries with an average less than 15mph should be excluded......


 

For one day only I am 2nd !


----------



## rb58 (2 Jan 2012)

Not even a whole day Clive. I'm now top - although I may have peaked a little early....


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jan 2012)

MattHB said:


> Helen did you put one too many zero's on your target?


Ooooooh I did, well spotted! Don't think I'm quite up for 120,000 miles... Shall fix it!


----------



## Mista Preston (2 Jan 2012)

Mista Preston said:


> For one day only I am 2nd !





rb58 said:


> Not even a whole day Clive. I'm now top - although I may have peaked a little early....


 
Well that was fun while it lasted


----------



## jayonabike (2 Jan 2012)

Mista Preston said:


> For one day only I am 2nd !


 
I was 3rd yesterday for about 15 minutes, now I'm 16th !


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2012)

jayonabike said:


> I was 3rd yesterday for about 15 minutes, now I'm 16th !


 
lolol


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2012)

jayonabike said:


> I was 3rd yesterday for about 15 minutes, now I'm 16th !


S'ok Ian's still 155th


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> S'ok Ian's still 155th


 

only on my ticker Pots, only on my ticker...


----------



## HLaB (2 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Oh look.....who's at number 1?


Rb58


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jan 2012)

More team additions - welcome again to Mr_Hippo


----------



## mr_hippo (3 Jan 2012)

Bad year for me last year - personal, not cycling , reasons but now l am back


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jan 2012)

Martint235, I think your ticker sn't working as you have a capital T in your name in your sig but the actual accout on MCL is tomma1 so small t.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2012)

HLaB said:


> Rb58


 

Ahem...


----------



## rb58 (3 Jan 2012)

Thought I might have been safe today, what with the weather and all. Hats off to those braving the bike today.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jan 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> Martint235, I think your ticker sn't working as you have a capital T in your name in your sig but the actual accout on MCL is tomma1 so small t.


Cheers Auntie Helen, I'd left it cos I was waiting for it to update and was getting a little concerned!!

For that, you can register miles at any speed you like!!


----------



## HLaB (3 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> Thought I might have been safe today, what with the weather and all. Hats off to those braving the bike today.


You're safe from me anyway there's no way I'm going out in 90-100mph winds.


----------



## GrasB (4 Jan 2012)

Grr my end of year block never made it onto MCL 



martint235 said:


> Hmmm, I think any entries with an average less than 15mph should be excluded......


Do you REALLY want to say that... I'd say 18mph is a much more respectable minimum average (muttering something about an 11h 15min double century)


----------



## arallsopp (4 Jan 2012)

Well, I was king of the hill briefly. On nudging big tall martin into the LEL2013 cyclechat group I've relinquished the throne. Looking forward to being top of the pile in 2013, for another day at least.


----------



## jayonabike (6 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Ahem...


Ahem....(o.k, I know it wont be for long but let me enjoy it while it lasts!)


----------



## velovoice (9 Jan 2012)

Unable to log in today - being told there's an "unexpected error"! Anybody else having difficulties?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2012)

Am checking now and it's working fine for me.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Unable to log in today - being told there's an "unexpected error"! Anybody else having difficulties?


Got in OK just now, didn't log anything though


----------



## velovoice (9 Jan 2012)

Nope, I'm still getting that error. Will try again later...


----------



## aran20 (9 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Nope, I'm still getting that error. Will try again later...


 

Ive just this minute logged in and logged my ride with no problems... Good luck!


----------



## aran20 (9 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Am checking now and it's working fine for me.


 

How do you get that milage counter thingy on the bottom of your 'post'


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2012)

aran20 said:


> How do you get that milage counter thingy on the bottom of your 'post'


 

*Here* you go squire


----------



## aran20 (9 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> *Here* you go squire


 

Cheers.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Nope, I'm still getting that error. Will try again later...


 
Ps. Someone was saying the userID might be case sensitive, which is why we may be missing your ticker.


----------



## velovoice (9 Jan 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Ps. Someone was saying the userID might be case sensitive, which is why we may be missing your ticker.


Aha! Will check that. Thanks Andy.


----------



## velovoice (9 Jan 2012)

got logged! now testing sig ticker...


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2012)

I'm already down to 13th. Even Clive is in front of me!!  WTF??? I know racking up miles isn't high on my list of objectives for the year but that's ridiculous!


----------



## Garz (9 Jan 2012)

It should display the number of rides entered so you can see the commuters amongst the weekend warriors.


----------



## MattHB (9 Jan 2012)

getting into it again after my asthma problems. Still having to be careful! Want to get out and take advantage of no wind!


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jan 2012)

OK folks, we need to revisit the turbo trainer question.

One of our team has been using a turbo over winter, explaining:


> At my age and state of health I sometimes have to use my exercise bike instead of my road bikes. If this is a problem then I'll have to remove myself from the team.


 
What do we think? Still no turbo miles?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2012)

Still no turbo miles imo...


----------



## redflightuk (12 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Still no turbo miles imo...


+1


----------



## BSRU (12 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Still no turbo miles imo...


+1


----------



## martint235 (12 Jan 2012)

Still no turbo miles imo either I'm afraid


----------



## aran20 (12 Jan 2012)

Yes I agree also after being told off in the last milage logging site we were on, plus you do state that turbo miles are not allowed, so no excuses.


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2012)

Real cycling only imo.


----------



## Garz (12 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Still no turbo miles imo...


 
+1


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2012)

I think that's fairly conclusive Auntie Helles...


----------



## edindave (12 Jan 2012)

What about rollers? 

(he said, pocket bulging with roller miles to add to his log)


----------



## StuAff (12 Jan 2012)

No turbo miles! One of my friends on Dailymile is logging lots of turbo miles and it annoys me, if only because he's ahead of me on the leader board. Yes he's working out hard etc....but cycling it ain't. No climbs, no headwind, no traffic, going nowhere.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2012)

edindave said:


> What about rollers?
> 
> (he said, pocket bulging with roller miles to add to his log)


 

You can add the distance the rollers actually move along the floor.


----------



## StuAff (12 Jan 2012)

edindave said:


> What about rollers?
> 
> (he said, pocket bulging with roller miles to add to his log)


No to them also.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2012)

When I go out on the bike I have to carry my bike and associated cyclo-paraphernalia down and then up 67 steps no matter what the weather. I don't log the steps. Of course, it's effort and it's exercise, what with the shopping an' all, but it's not cycling. Any distance covered whilst remaining stationary is always going to be problematic.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (12 Jan 2012)

I'd say no *draughting* miles either ... because you end up going 20% further than us hardcore soloists for any given level of energy.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jan 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> I'd say no *draughting* miles either ... because you end up going 20% further than us hardcore soloists for any given level of energy.


Mtb counts double then ?


----------



## edindave (12 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You can add the distance the rollers actually move along the floor.


 

Well I had to ask. Would've been nice to double my total for the year so far!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (12 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Mtb counts double then ?


 
More like quadruple!! I rode 29 miles on grass/rutted river banks the other week and it knackered me far more than
the 78 miler i did on the road bike last year!!


----------



## rafiki (13 Jan 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> OK folks, we need to revisit the turbo trainer question.
> 
> One of our team has been using a turbo over winter, explaining:
> 
> ...


 
I see from the replies that the rule will continue to be enforced. I still need to keep a log of all my exercise so I have, with regret, removed myself from the group and set up my own.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2012)

Sorry about that, Rafiki, but we don't want to give the Aussies cause for accusing us of match-fixing or ball-tampering!


----------



## rafiki (13 Jan 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> Sorry about that, Rafiki, but we don't want to give the Aussies cause for accusing us of match-fixing or ball-tampering!


 
Understood Helen.


----------



## PpPete (13 Jan 2012)

Couldnt you set yourself up with two identities on MCL ? one for your road miles - and stay with us, t'other for your turbo miles which would not be part of cc group. Or set an account up with another logging program where you can keep both together, and still log only road miles with MCL. Extra faff I know, but shame to lose the road miles you can contribute.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2012)

PpPete said:


> Couldnt you set yourself up with two identities on MCL ? one for your road miles - and stay with us, t'other for your turbo miles which would not be part of cc group. Or set an account up with another logging program where you can keep both together, and still log only road miles with MCL. Extra faff I know, but shame to lose the road miles you can contribute.


 

Indeed...


----------



## rafiki (13 Jan 2012)

I was just looking at my MCL 'Add' page and am wondering about the two check dots under heading 'Type' 'Cycling' and ''Other'. Can't see any help page on it but perhaps that could be the way. I'll play about with in on my own group and see.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2012)

Yes, I was wondering whether putting 'other' rather than 'cycling' might then not get added to the total.


----------



## rafiki (13 Jan 2012)

Yes, it will work! I did a test and if classed as 'Other' the miles will not be added to the groupp but will be added to my goals which is what I need. So, if it;'s OK I'll rejoin the group and make the necessary adjustments?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2012)

rafiki said:


> Yes, it will work! I did a test and if classed as 'Other' the miles will not be added to the groupp but will be added to my goals which is what I need. So, if it;'s OK I'll rejoin the group and make the necessary adjustments?


 
Are you sure about that, rafiki? I just changed my goal details from ''all'' (which seems to be the default) to ''cycling,'' and entered a new goal (running) under ''other.'' I then added some virtual miles completed to the running goal. It added my imaginary 10 miles of my running to my cycling total. Maybe I did something wrong but I thought I was being methodical about it. I didn't manage to get my ''other'' mileage not to show within the main cycling goal.


----------



## rafiki (13 Jan 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you sure about that, rafiki? I just changed my goal details from ''all'' (which seems to be the default) to ''cycling,'' and entered a new goal (running) under ''other.'' I then added some virtual miles completed to the running goal. It added my imaginary 10 miles of my running to my cycling total. Maybe I did something wrong but I thought I was being methodical about it. I didn't manage to get my ''other'' mileage not to show within the main cycling goal.


 

'Other' miles will show in goals yes but it won't show in the group total (which is the no-no as I understand it). I have just rejoined the group and I have all my recent 'turbo' miles showing on my goals screen but my group total shows zero so it does look as though it is working OK. Please have a look and let me know if it shows differently on your screen.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2012)

rafiki said:


> 'Other' miles will show in goals yes but it won't show in the group total (which is the no-no as I understand it). I have just rejoined the group and I have all my recent 'turbo' miles showing on my goals screen but my group total shows zero so it does look as though it is working OK. Please have a look and let me know if it shows differently on your screen.


 
Ok, rafiki, I see what you mean. I've just managed to do a test and my 10 mile imaginary jog didn't appear on my cycling goal. I've no idea what I did wrong first time round.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2012)

And it looks like this playing about with "Other" has gone and broken MCL!!!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> And it looks like this playing about with "Other" has gone and broken MCL!!!


 

what you tawkin' 'bout Willis.. it's working fine.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2012)

Nope I'm getting an error out of it. Connection timed out.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (13 Jan 2012)

Its broken here as well!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2012)

strange, just entered a fake ride and it works fine.


----------



## rafiki (13 Jan 2012)

Working OK here still.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (13 Jan 2012)

It might be a problem with certain dns servers.
I'm using sky/easynets dns ... i'll swap over to opendns to see what happens.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Jan 2012)

On the mycyclinglog counter thingy in my signature what does the red line mean ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> On the mycyclinglog counter thingy in my signature what does the red line mean ?


 
I think green is what you've done and the red line marks what you should have covered to keep up with your target mileage. In your case, you've done around twice your target mileage.


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> On the mycyclinglog counter thingy in my signature what does the red line mean ?


I think that shows where you should be in relation to your target,


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Jan 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think green is what you've done and the red line marks what you should have covered to keep up with your target mileage. In your case, you've done around twice your target mileage.


 


potsy said:


> I think that shows where you should be in relation to your target,


 
Oh cool thats ok then


----------



## Steve H (14 Jan 2012)

Do you log your total time or your moving time? Doesn't make that much difference on most rides, but does if you stop for cake!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Jan 2012)

My cycle computers only log moving time


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2012)

Steve H said:


> Do you log your total time or your moving time? Doesn't make that much difference on most rides, but does if you stop for cake!


My Garmin is set to 'auto-pause' when I stop, or when waiting at the top of hills for Phil to catch up 
Phil- I think you need to increase your target


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> My Garmin is set to 'auto-pause' when I stop, or when waiting at the top of hills for Phil to catch up


 




potsy said:


> Phil- I think you need to increase your target


 
My actual target is a secret


----------



## Col5632 (16 Jan 2012)

Mine is going to be 1500 for 2012 hope to beat it by alot though


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2012)

Thinking back to this time last year, I'm pretty sure BV forum riders were slightly ahead of us. This year our January winter cycling is way beyond the Victorians' January summer cycling. Maybe it's too hot down under to cycle this year or it's simply milder and dryer in the UK than it was last year. Or is it simply because the CC group has grown from circa 140 to 200? Whichever, it's a pretty impressive improvement.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jan 2012)

Right chaps.

Victor from BV Forums has just contacted me. He had problems with his login on MCL at the tail end of last year and got no response from the site owner, so this year he's had to start a new user, victor2. He's not double-entering the miles so fear not, although both names still appear on their list.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Jan 2012)

Would it be possible to have a log on CycleChat rather than use MCL, I think more people would log their milage if everything was in one place.


----------



## martint235 (16 Jan 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Would it be possible to have a log on CycleChat rather than use MCL, I think more people would log their milage if everything was in one place.


Possibly but I for one would need a way of transferring about 4 years of data from MCL. Not sure how easy it is to do that.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jan 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Would it be possible to have a log on CycleChat rather than use MCL, I think more people would log their milage if everything was in one place.


But how then would we conduct the yearly Aussies vs Brits MCL competition? It's more fun than the cricket!


----------



## BSRU (16 Jan 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Would it be possible to have a log on CycleChat rather than use MCL, I think more people would log their milage if everything was in one place.


I do not see the point, it's not as though it's a time consuming process logging onto MCL and adding an entry.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Would it be possible to have a log on CycleChat rather than use MCL, I think more people would log their milage if everything was in one place.


 

I like the Brit-Aussie Cycling Ashes challenge....

A lot of us did have to change from Cyclogs a couple of years back, so don't really want to change again


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2012)

OK Mr Stargazer on MCL...

Can you please alter the dates for the last 4 rides you have entered.
You have entered them as Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec 2012 which means they will stay top of the page.

Thanks.

EDIT: I have just pm'ed him through CC.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jan 2012)

victor said:


> But how then would we conduct the yearly Aussies vs Brits MCL competition? It's more fun than the cricket!


 
You could invite us (all expenses paid) and challenge us to a ride around the bay! I'd turn up! And I won't mention The Ashes.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> You could invite us (all expenses paid) and challenge us to a ride around the bay! I'd turn up! And I won't mention The Ashes.


 

Now that is a top idea Dayvo...


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Now that is a top idea Dayvo...


 
Ah, but, my memory recalls you saying you'd _*never*_ go to Australia!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> Ah, but, my memory recalls you saying you'd _*never*_ go to Australia!


 

Your memory does you proud.. however.. it's the all expenses bit that can sway me..i'm a tart like that.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jan 2012)

Fair enough!

This is it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Around_the_Bay_in_a_Day

I've done the right half twice, in both directions.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=....,cf.osb&fp=c7d41f944066077c&biw=1024&bih=512


----------



## HLaB (16 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> Fair enough!
> 
> This is it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Around_the_Bay_in_a_Day
> 
> ...


Cool, My mate has done it a few times but he lives in Melbourne so logistics isn't an issue; the furthest I got when I was there was Mordialloc. I took the cycle path round Westgate Park & Hobsons Bay then the Coast Road which took forever and a day and thought I was in the middle of nowhere; I came back by the Nepean Highway (route 3) in half of the time and realised I was actually quite close to the CBD


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (16 Jan 2012)

Just logged into mycyclinglog ... and then clicked on "groups".
Very interesting reading on the right hand side (under rides in your groups).

Someone has been entering miles for the 1st day of every month during 2012.
That is not in the spirit of the system.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> Just logged into mycyclinglog ... and then clicked on "groups".
> Very interesting reading on the right hand side (under rides in your groups).
> 
> Someone has been entering miles for the 1st day of every month during 2012.
> That is not in the spirit of the system.


 

See post # 1670 above


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jan 2012)

200 done  ... just another 5000 to go!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jan 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> Just logged into mycyclinglog ... and then clicked on "groups".
> Very interesting reading on the right hand side (under rides in your groups).
> 
> Someone has been entering miles for the 1st day of every month during 2012.
> That is not in the spirit of the system.


I'm assuming that's someone who works in the American date format. We're DD-MM-YYYY over here, chaps!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (16 Jan 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm assuming that's someone who works in the American date format. We're DD-MM-YYYY over here, chaps!


 
Ahhh!!
I see, innocent mistake then.


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Jan 2012)

I've got some wheels in HCMC now so can contribute to the group total again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2012)

Stargazer has changed the dates. And it was the same import data problem that myself and Auntie Helen had,


----------



## arallsopp (19 Jan 2012)

Goodness. I'm doing rather well this year. Office switched to face-time rather than trust at the start of the year, and suddenly we're all in 9 to 5 Monday to Friday. Productivity has dropped proportionately to the reduction in time (unpaid overtime was running at about 23 hours a week before the change, now ZERO) but I am getting a five day commute where I previously had a three.

Silly buggers, but so kind of them to help MCL rankings.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jan 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Goodness. I'm doing rather well this year. Office switched to face-time rather than trust at the start of the year, and suddenly we're all in 9 to 5 Monday to Friday. Productivity has dropped proportionately to the reduction in time (unpaid overtime was running at about 23 hours a week before the change, now ZERO) but I am getting a five day commute where I previously had a three.
> 
> Silly buggers, but so kind of them to help MCL rankings.


Damn, you've passed me again!!


----------



## Garz (19 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Damn, you've passed me again!!


 
There are some serious mile munchers on here martin!

I would love there to be a monthly jersey feature to the MCL stats (just like cyclogs). Green for the highest average for the month, Yellow for the most mileage and Polka for the most ascended ft.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jan 2012)

Garz said:


> There are some serious mile munchers on here martin!


I know. And I have no illusion that I'll finish anywhere near the top 10. I made top 20 in 2011 which was novel. I would like to stay ahead of arallsopp though


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jan 2012)

My ticker's not updated yet, so I'm hoping Potsy's enjoying the illusion of being ahead of me


----------



## edindave (19 Jan 2012)

coffeejo said:


> My ticker's not updated yet, so I'm hoping Potsy's enjoying the illusion of being ahead of me


 
I'm enjoying the illusion of being ahead of you until your ticker updates too! .

Nice to see someone with the same goal at about the same mileage!

(I should never have got this ticker thing I'm too much of an obsessive compulsive-competitive bad loser! )


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jan 2012)

I don't know how the rest of the year will pan out, but right now it's the perfect motivation to get out on the bike.


----------



## snorri (19 Jan 2012)

coffeejo said:


> but right now it's the perfect motivation to get out on the bike.


 
Is it the fog, the icy roads, the snow, the rain or the gales you enjoy?
The weather here has been grim, I haven't been cycling this year yet  , but have been a way for a week on holiday.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2012)

Not a bad start for me- this week will be a bit lighter mileage, but this January's mileage should still be over 600, same as last year. February _will_ be higher than last year (I have a week off...). I'm only 150 miles ahead of Walnuts so far, that won't do


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jan 2012)

snorri said:


> Is it the fog, the icy roads, the snow, the rain or the gales you enjoy?
> The weather here has been grim, I haven't been cycling this year yet  , but have been a way for a week on holiday.


 Ignoring the fact that it's blowing a good un right now, the winter's been rather kind to us thus far in Somerset (where's the touch wood smilie?). Only two proper frosts, both within the last week, and I've only had a few rides where I've been soaked to my smalls. Obviously, I've now damned myself and will be up to my armpits in snow for the next three months


----------



## arallsopp (20 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> I would like to stay ahead of arallsopp though


 
Its win-win here, mate. If you're serious about the 6k mile goal, you should realise my new Mon-Fri in Chiswick working pattern means I only have to work 31 weeks before I'll pass on commuter miles alone. If I manage to pull it back to Mon-Weds in chiswick, I need to commute for 53 weeks this year to catch you  I reckon we'll both do north of 6,000 though.

Anyway, you're at an advantage. What you can fit into 8,784 hours, will take me two hours into Jan 2013


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Its win-win here, mate. If you're serious about the 6k mile goal, you should realise my new Mon-Fri in Chiswick working pattern means I only have to work 31 weeks before I'll pass on commuter miles alone. If I manage to pull it back to Mon-Weds in chiswick, I need to commute for 53 weeks this year to catch you  I reckon we'll both do north of 6,000 though.
> 
> Anyway, you're at an advantage. What you can fit into 8,784 hours, will take me two hours into Jan 2013


My 6,000 target is a nominal one this year as I'm not mile chasing. Hopefully London-York-Hull-London will boost me in front of you, not to mention the SR series and riding back from my parents!!! 

And I didn't understand the hours bit. Do you not get a full leap year then?


----------



## Col5632 (20 Jan 2012)

Aslong as i beat my 870 miles last year ill be happy, my 1500 target is just to get me out in the bike more than i did last year


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jan 2012)

Bloody hell-there's some big mileage on there already. It's only mid January


----------



## jayonabike (20 Jan 2012)

400bhp said:


> Bloody hell-there's some big mileage on there already. It's only mid January


A week or so off the bike & I've gone from 1st to 19th! I hope to change that in the coming weeks. I've WD40'd my kneecaps in anticipation


----------



## aran20 (25 Jan 2012)

One more commute and that should see me past my first 1000miles for 2012.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2012)

aran20 said:


> One more commute and that should see me past my first 1000miles for 2012.


 
Nice one.
Should pass 1000 by the end of the month also.
So much for me cutting back cycling miles this year then.


----------



## aran20 (25 Jan 2012)

Well done mate. You're going well.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2012)

I should manage 109 miles by Tuesday but with the unpredictable weather up here, I wouldn't hold my breath  As the saying goes 'dinnae a cloot till May's oot.


----------



## aran20 (25 Jan 2012)

See you ride up near Cleish. I used to ride up that way when I was in the Royal Navy, based in Rosyth. Got that great hill me and my mate called "chain breaker hill" eventually riding on past Knockhill race cct down into Dumfermline and back to Rosyth. Then we'd ruin all the hard training with an all you can eat curry in Dumfermline. Did quite a few 10 mile TTs near CLeish, it was a course with the dead turn in the road. First time I did it I was on fixed, so it was a shock when I saw the turn marshal in the road telling me it was the turn, think I had something like 119 inch gear, so it was a right bugger to get going again!


----------



## jayonabike (25 Jan 2012)

500 miles so far for January for me and thats with 2 weeks off the bike. I should be able to get out a couple of times before February as well.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2012)

aran20 said:


> See you ride up near Cleish. I used to ride up that way when I was in the Royal Navy, based in Rosyth. Got that great hill me and my mate called "chain breaker hill" eventually riding on past Knockhill race cct down into Dumfermline and back to Rosyth. Then we'd ruin all the hard training with an all you can eat curry in Dumfermline. Did quite a few 10 mile TTs near CLeish, it was a course with the dead turn in the road. First time I did it I was on fixed, so it was a shock when I saw the turn marshal in the road telling me it was the turn, think I had something like 119 inch gear, so it was a right bugger to get going again!


I live in the toon (Dunfie) so I'm in that area a lot, it was a bit slushy white yesterday so I just crawled down it. The only time I've done the Cleish TT, I didn't actually do it, lol :-). It started to snow whilst I was watching the start and when I headed on the Old Sirrus, no number a marshall tried to tell me to turn too but I wanted to go straight to Dunfermline. The only TT's I've done are the Cleish Hill its self and Purin Hill (near Falkland).


----------



## aran20 (25 Jan 2012)

HLaB said:


> I live in the toon (Dunfie) so I'm in that area a lot, it was a bit slushy white yesterday so I just crawled down it. The only time I've done the Cleish TT, I didn't actually do it, lol :-). It started to snow whilst I was watching the start and when I headed on the Old Sirrus, no number a marshall tried to tell me to turn too but I wanted to go straight to Dunfermline. The only TT's I've done are the Cleish Hill its self and Purin Hill (near Falkland).


 

Do you know Joe Wilson? If so does he still ride/race for Dumfirmline CC? 
I remeber one ride up there. I left Rosyth riding to Kincardine, it was raining and quite cold , then climbed up to Powmill, started snowing. Got to the descent passed Knockhill to Dumfers, by this time it was blizzard conditions and I had slow right down cause I couldn't see and was worried if I punctured they'd be nothing I could do because I was so cold. When I got back on board my ship I just binned the bike and got into the shower fully clothed and was in agony as I started to warm up, you all know that pain! Ahhh great rides eh. I seem to remember the weather being very good usually though, A lot better than the West coast. My mate and I used to ride circuit races at Ingleston, (I think thats how you spell it), think its a cattle market near the airport and the weather was always brilliant. Also did lots of TTing up at Blair Drummond (10's and 25's), one event a certain Mr Obree pitched up... He won of course. Great cycling country with lots of quite roads.


----------



## MattHB (25 Jan 2012)

some of your mileages boggle my mind!! 

Hope to creap up my montly averages now I have a lovely roadie


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2012)

aran20 said:


> Do you know Joe Wilson? If so does he still ride/race for Dumfirmline CC?
> I remeber one ride up there. I left Rosyth riding to Kincardine, it was raining and quite cold , then climbed up to Powmill, started snowing. Got to the descent passed Knockhill to Dumfers, by this time it was blizzard conditions and I had slow right down cause I couldn't see and was worried if I punctured they'd be nothing I could do because I was so cold. When I got back on board my ship I just binned the bike and got into the shower fully clothed and was in agony as I started to warm up, you all know that pain! Ahhh great rides eh. I seem to remember the weather being very good usually though, A lot better than the West coast. My mate and I used to ride circuit races at Ingleston, (I think thats how you spell it), think its a cattle market near the airport and the weather was always brilliant. Also did lots of TTing up at Blair Drummond (10's and 25's), one event a certain Mr Obree pitched up... He won of course. Great cycling country with lots of quite roads.


He's not one of the regulars in the DCC, but a quick search it seems like he's down the road at Inverkeithing with Sandy Wallace and still active. That sounds typical round here weatherwise it can change so fast, compared to the west though it is relatively drier and compared to last year too its relatively mild too and it is generally predictable like that (milder on the coast but freezing just a few miles up the road in the Ochils) with a westrardly (although its a southerly today!). I did a training session at Ingleston once when I was a member of the Edinburgh RC, its where they have the Highland Show but I've not been in Blair Drummond since I was a kid. The roads in Central Scotland are generally great when you want to get of the beaten track, there a bit potholed just now but you cant have everything.


----------



## edindave (25 Jan 2012)

MattHB said:


> some of your mileages boggle my mind!!
> 
> Hope to creap up my montly averages now I have a lovely roadie


 
Couldn't agree more!

And it's interesting to read about aran20's history on HLaB's current stomping ground.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (25 Jan 2012)

Last year my spare time was polluted heavily by things called "work", "house diy", "family", "cars"
I managed to scrape 1920 miles in though.

This year ... as you can see below ... on on a mission, helped by my new years resolution "if it ain't real, don't watch it".
So anything like eastenders/coronation street/towie = i'm out on the bike.


----------



## DCLane (25 Jan 2012)

For me the bike didn't get bought/used until April. So anything from New Year's Day to 31 March is a head start!


----------



## aran20 (26 Jan 2012)

Well my first 1000 cracked, but a day I want to forget. The ride in this morning was very wet and dark, but things got a whole let wetter and painful. I was within about a mile from work riding along the darkest part of my commute to work, (I have a cateye triple shot light on my bike and a helmet light so I was lit up like a christmas tree). Some idiot decided it would be funny to drive at me with their full beams on, forcing me off the road and into a deep ditch full of stinking stagnant water. Luckily I was on 'The Tank', so there was minimal damage, broken handlebars and a buckled front wheel, nothing I cant repair. However my brand new iphone 4 is tits up, thats why I couldn't log my morning commute to work miles. The ride home was incredibly painful, (very very sore neck, right shoulder and wrist, but I count my blessings I'm alive). Obviously due to the conditions I couldn't get any details and the driver didn't stop. Think I'll be on the turbo now for a few days until my injuries ease off, don't worry fellow Cyclechatters I won't log those miles! Don't worry, my spirits and chin is still truely up and it hasn't put me off cycling, I've had far worse spills. *Please all, just be careful out there on those dark roads.*


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2012)

what a buggeration Aran. What an peanut of a driver.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jan 2012)

on behalf of Aran


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Jan 2012)

Just sent my join request - anything else I need to do now other than just wait? Want to get my miles on there too!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2012)

Just wait until Auntie Helen sees and ok's your request then you are good to go.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jan 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Just sent my join request - anything else I need to do now other than just wait? Want to get my miles on there too!


Start loading you miles on whilst you are waiting.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jan 2012)

aran20 said:


> Well my first 1000 cracked,


Congrats on the 1000, sorry about the rest! I managed to get 53 in today and I'm edging towards the 1k but when I woke up didn't think I'd get any miles in; got a text from one of the mates I was supposed to be riding with calling off because it was icy his way and a sleet/snow storm was forecast but when I turned up at the meeting point, 5 others were there and although icy we modified the route and the snow never came, it seemed to hang over the Ochils!


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jan 2012)

I have had a quick look at this am I right that you type, yes TYPE in your ride rather than erm upload it via a usb cable attached to a modern piece of GPS or phone equipment??

Probably going to look a bit thick but I looked every where for the TCX file or Garmin upload button?


----------



## aran20 (26 Jan 2012)

HLaB said:


> Congrats on the 1000, sorry about the rest! I managed to get 53 in today and I'm edging towards the 1k but when I woke up didn't think I'd get any miles in; got a text from one of the mates I was supposed to be riding with calling off because it was icy his way and a sleet/snow storm was forecast but when I turned up at the meeting point, 5 others were there and although icy we modified the route and the snow never came, it seemed to hang over the Ochils!



Well done HLab, you keep going, good milage for the conditions, think when it's like that you're best to ride in pairs/groups.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2012)

LOCO said:


> I have had a quick look at this am I right that you type, yes TYPE in your ride rather than erm upload it via a usb cable attached to a modern piece of GPS or phone equipment??
> 
> Probably going to look a bit thick but I looked every where for the TCX file or Garmin upload button?


 

Yes it's manual.


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Jan 2012)

HLaB said:


> Start loading you miles on whilst you are waiting.



Already done!


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2012)

CopperCyclist is now in (sorry for delay, playing setting up my new iMac 27"!)

Aran, so sorry to hear of your off. How awful! Let's hope that Mr Dodgy Driver gave himself a scare too and will be more thoughtful in future.


----------



## aran20 (27 Jan 2012)

Thanks AH. I'm ok, a bit stiff and sore this morning. May have to have my wrist checked out as it's pretty swollen.


----------



## Col5632 (27 Jan 2012)

Sorry to hear about your accident Aran, thats some serious mileage alot are putting in already


----------



## CopperCyclist (27 Jan 2012)

Ty Helen 

Anyway, time for me to go put some more miles on from last night shifts commute


----------



## HLaB (28 Jan 2012)

Broke through the 1k miles today, with the DCC Bun Run, it seems like it took a month  It was a wee bit icy this morning so route was modified a wee bit too take account. After the cafe stop and near noon we went up the twisty hill road we normally come down and it was still covered in slushy ice  .


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jan 2012)

Hit 10% today


----------



## jayonabike (28 Jan 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Hit 10% today


Well Done!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (28 Jan 2012)

Once mycyclinglog updates, my ticker should show around 583 miles.
I should top 600 miles this month now.

....Still classed as obese though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2012)

There seem to be a lot more people doing a lot more miles this year. I'm struggling to stay in the top third. (Ok, I know it's not a competition but it's demoralising all the same.)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Jan 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There seem to be a lot more people doing a lot more miles this year. I'm struggling to stay in the top third. (Ok, I know it's not a competition but it's demoralising all the same.)


 
I find it has the opposite effect and encourages me to get out and put the miles in


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (28 Jan 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There seem to be a lot more people doing a lot more miles this year. I'm struggling to stay in the top third. (Ok, I know it's not a competition but it's demoralising all the same.)


 
I suspect there'll be several in the top 30 suddenly dropping waaaaay down the list (me included) once the pro's come out to
play in the spring?
I was out when we had 20+ days of snow (december 2010?) although i was using the mountain bike doing about 15 miles on snow/ice
instead of my current 30 mile training rides on the road bike.
A change in the weather is forecast (for colder), so i'll probably swap back to the mountain bike and keep climbing the list.


----------



## MattHB (28 Jan 2012)

I've got such terrible man flu again, can't believe it. I spose its what comes of working in a college with millions of germ ridden humans. It's hit me really fast so hopefully itll go away again just as fast!

So annoying as I have my lovely new bike in that garage that's begging to be ridden. I've only ridden it on 2 commuter days so far.

No fair!


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jan 2012)

MattHB said:


> I've got such terrible man flu again, can't believe it. I spose its what comes of working in a college with millions of germ ridden humans. It's hit me really fast so hopefully itll go away again just as fast!
> 
> So annoying as I have my lovely new bike in that garage that's begging to be ridden. I've only ridden it on 2 commuter days so far.
> 
> No fair!


 (but not too close, I don't want your germs )


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> Oh, you're in trouble now, skulking in here, I've just sent Helen a request for the CC team, prepare to have your clock well and truly wiped, my fat furry friend


I think MCL is playing up again, MacB still seems to be on ZERO miles


----------



## MacB (28 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> I think MCL is playing up again, MacB still seems to be on ZERO miles


 
Yep, it wouldn't let me put in negative miles 

Believe it or not I currently lack a rideable bike


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Jan 2012)

I'm sure a man with your knowledge and skills could soon correct that 'terrible' situation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacB (29 Jan 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> I'm sure a man with your knowledge and skills could soon correct that 'terrible' situation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Should be corrected when the postman arrives tomorrow?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Banjo (29 Jan 2012)

I have applied today for a cyclechat my cycling log. What happens ? do I get an email or something?


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jan 2012)

Banjo, you have now been added to the team so you should find yourself listed on CycleChat if you log in now.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Jan 2012)

HLaB said:


> Broke through the 1k miles today, with the DCC Bun Run, it seems like it took a month  It was a wee bit icy this morning so route was modified a wee bit too take account. After the cafe stop and near noon we went up the twisty hill road we normally come down and it was still covered in slushy ice  .


 
Well done, but how do you start and end in a different place? Teleport back?


----------



## HLaB (29 Jan 2012)

400bhp said:


> Well done, but how do you start and end in a different place? Teleport back?


LOL  I usually treat the wee bit before as a separate ride and log it as transport rather than the club run which starts from the Glen Gates we never finish there though. It also reduces the chance of elevation data error, it lets the garmin settle down, the extra 1.65miles this morning was 431ft whereas its normally in the region of 195ft.


----------



## billy1561 (29 Jan 2012)

So what's this all about? Some kind of mileage tracking for the forum? If so can anyone join in


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2012)

billy1561 said:


> So what's this all about? Some kind of mileage tracking for the forum? If so can anyone join in


 

Yes, anyone on CycleChat can join. Just go to the MCL website. Sign up and apply to join the CC team.


----------



## billy1561 (29 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yes, anyone on CycleChat can join. Just go to the MCL website. Sign up and apply to join the CC team.


Thanks Ian, will look into it right now


----------



## lukesdad (29 Jan 2012)

Banjo s in !  He s a mileage muncher


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Banjo s in !  He s a mileage muncher


 

Good stuff.


----------



## HLaB (29 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Banjo s in !  He s a mileage muncher


The site's down for me, have they overloaded it?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (29 Jan 2012)

I've been trying to get into the site for about the last half an hour. Glad to see it's not just me that's having problems with it.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Jan 2012)

HLaB said:


> The site's down for me, have they overloaded it?


You tryinging to blow that ticker thingy up HLaB


----------



## aran20 (31 Jan 2012)

Well done to HLaB and ianrauk for their 1000 miles, been away over the weekend for a bit of R&R but I'm back on the road. Bloody cold though aye!


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2012)

Mine's done (well, finished yesterday) for January - 543 miles is the biggest yet.

Not bad considering the main bike's out of action due to a forthcoming warranty replacement.


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2012)

Everyone's starting the year very well. Rather a difference compared to last year (the orange line on my ticker showed what I managed last year in all that snow!)


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2012)

your doing well Helles..good to see


----------



## colly (31 Jan 2012)

Looking at the totals for the names at the top, am I right in thinking you all commute?

If not, how do you find the time?


----------



## HovR (31 Jan 2012)

I've started properly logging my rides now, whereas previously I was only logging the occasional ride. It's hard to get an average speed for my commute, however - I always seem to forget to note down what time I leave/arrive!


----------



## MattHB (31 Jan 2012)

Mines rubbish  stupid man flu. Even took me out of work for 2 days. Hopefully feb will be better


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2012)

507 miles done so far, up on this time last year by almost 200 miles


----------



## snorri (1 Feb 2012)

My poorest January mileage for years. Too long a holiday, too much work, too much wind, too much slipperiness, all these added to a mild dose of lethargy.


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2012)

colly said:


> Looking at the totals for the names at the top, am I right in thinking you all commute?
> 
> If not, how do you find the time?


Not sure if I count as close to the top but yes I commute every day Mon-Fri. I've also done 3 centuries at the weekends in direct contrast to my New Years Resolution which was to do fewer centuries......


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Feb 2012)

I'm not at the top but I don't commute (I work from home). My miles are all leisure.


----------



## MattHB (1 Feb 2012)

I commute, but only 35 miles a week. I find the time, usually after 7pm when the other half is watching the soaps and the man-cub has gone to bed.


----------



## billy1561 (1 Feb 2012)

Over half mine is the commute but it's all good exercise. Some of the distances you lot cover are amazing. Especially for the cold time of the year.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2012)

I do a round commute of 35 miles 4 days a week.
The rest is leisure rides.
I have a wonderful understanding wife that encourages my cycling as she likes me being fit and healthy and doesn't have to worry that I am getting drunk at football.


----------



## DCLane (1 Feb 2012)

Mine's mostly commuting, usually there's only one other ride per week


----------



## BSRU (1 Feb 2012)

Mine are all commuting, unfortunately no chance of getting out for leisure rides.

Anyone know why the ticker is not 100% accurate, disappointed to see it display just 799km after my last update, despite the real distance stored in the log as 800.67km.


----------



## StuAff (1 Feb 2012)

My commute's just under 5 miles a day, but most weekdays I do a ride in the morning (I work a late shift), usually about 15 miles. And then whatever I'm willing/able to do at weekends.


----------



## Col5632 (1 Feb 2012)

All of mine so far are commutes but hoping to get out for alot more leisure rides this year, got the odd charity event and sportive to do again this year


----------



## billy1561 (1 Feb 2012)

BSRU said:


> Mine are all commuting, unfortunately no chance of getting out for leisure rides.
> 
> Anyone know why the ticker is not 100% accurate, disappointed to see it display just 799km after my last update, despite the real distance stored in the log as 800.67km.


Hi i believe the communication between the ticker and the MCL is not instantaneous and can take around an hour. I think.


----------



## HLaB (1 Feb 2012)

My mileage is nearly all leisure unfortunately


----------



## aran20 (1 Feb 2012)

Mostly commuting miles, anything from 40 to 60 miles depending on how I feel and weather conditions. As the race season starts, milage drops as racing more requires resting up and shorter recovery rides. The occasional 60 to 100 mile rides at weekends


----------



## BSRU (1 Feb 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Hi i believe the communication between the ticker and the MCL is not instantaneous and can take around an hour. I think.


No I understand that, it just it updated the ticker to the wrong value.


----------



## redflightuk (2 Feb 2012)

Mainly commuting miles for me at this time of year. Minimum of 14.5 mile round trip each day. I have several different routes to the stables and from there about six routes to work. I try to get as many miles in at the weekend as i can but Red comes first so sometimes i'll be at the farm all day.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Feb 2012)

BSRU said:


> Mine are all commuting, unfortunately no chance of getting out for leisure rides.
> 
> Anyone know why the ticker is not 100% accurate, disappointed to see it display just 799km after my last update, despite the real distance stored in the log as 800.67km.


It's to do with rounding up with miles and kms - it has to do a couple of conversions between units to do with the MCL data and the kms tend to get affected.


----------



## BSRU (2 Feb 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> It's to do with rounding up with miles and kms - it has to do a couple of conversions between units to do with the MCL data and the kms tend to get affected.


Thanks for that, just have to remember next time to put more effort in so that I am not "just" reaching a milestone.


----------



## CopperCyclist (3 Feb 2012)

Mine are commuting and leisure rides, currently skewed towards commuting but I plan to shift that balance as I up the distances of my rest day rides throughout the year.


----------



## martint235 (3 Feb 2012)

I think now is the day to declare that I'm just going to sit back and watch arallsop disappear into the distance


----------



## rb58 (3 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> I think now is the day to declare that I'm just going to sit back and watch arallsop disappear into the distance


That day passed for me some time ago.

My mileage so far this year has been perhaps 1 x 25 mile round trip commute per week, plus weekend rides. Working more at home these days, but I'm sure that'll change as the year progresses


----------



## arallsopp (3 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> I think now is the day to declare that I'm just going to sit back and watch arallsop disappear into the distance


 
Sure, _declare_ it, but you and I know you don't intend to _allow_ it.

Mon-Fri in the office this year means 190 miles a week commuting, with precious little time for anything leisurely. Heads up though, I'm not in my normal office tues - fri next week, so I'll only log a fifth of that. I sincerely expect to be dropped by all and sundry 

Anyway, prize of the day goes to lupin. He was training for LEL with me, broke his wrist when the cold snap at the start of 2009 teamed up with a pot hole, added in a few nasty injuries and personal issues to slow his recovery, and never quite got back into stride. 

No rides at all for over a year, and suddenly he's bagging back to back 25 milers.


----------



## martint235 (3 Feb 2012)

Nope it's been stated now. I'm not even going to try. Working ahead through the year, 6,000 miles is starting to look ambitious!!!


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2012)

Over 800


martint235 said:


> Working ahead through the year, 6,000 miles is starting to look ambitious!!!


Over 800 miles in what potentially was the worst month of the year, you'll manage it no problem.


----------



## redflightuk (3 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> I think now is the day to declare that I'm just going to sit back and watch arallsop disappear into the distance


I looked this morning and i was just ahead but now he's dissapeared over the horizon.:-(


----------



## arallsopp (3 Feb 2012)

redflightuk said:


> I looked this morning and i was just ahead but now he's dissapeared over the horizon.:-(


Sorry. Busy week meant I forgot to log my commutes until just now.

Oh, I've started reviewing the films of my commutes to check my position. For those of you who are interested in such things, a morning commute (at 5x normal speed) looks like this:


----------



## martint235 (3 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> Over 800
> 
> Over 800 miles in what potentially was the worst month of the year, you'll manage it no problem.


January was something of an anomaly. I'm not meant to be doing as many centuries this year but did 3 in Jan.


----------



## aran20 (3 Feb 2012)

Ohhh that was a struggle today. Complete lack of energy today... Im putting it down to the cold spell we're having.


----------



## aran20 (3 Feb 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Sorry. Busy week meant I forgot to log my commutes until just now.
> 
> Oh, I've started reviewing the films of my commutes to check my position. For those of you who are interested in such things, a morning commute (at 5x normal speed) looks like this:




LOVED IT... Thats a busy old route. Love to do mine but all you would see is darkness, oh and the odd ditch or two... You take care!


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2012)

aran20 said:


> Ohhh that was a struggle today. Complete lack of energy today... Im putting it down to the cold spell we're having.


You are still putting the miles in though, it won't be long before you are back in your rightful place, No1.


----------



## aran20 (3 Feb 2012)

Oh don't know about that... Weathers coming in.


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2012)

aran20 said:


> Oh don't know about that... Weathers coming in.


The weather is coming in here too. I thought I'd get a last ride in today before it did, got up the top of Knockhill (3pm ish) and it was covered in ice, thankfully it was slushy at that time but it was still a squeaky bum moment


----------



## redflightuk (4 Feb 2012)

aran20 said:


> Weathers coming in.


Looking forward to the snow later. I'll be out on the mtb as soon as it arrives. :-)


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2012)

redflightuk said:


> Looking forward to the snow later. I'll be out on the mtb as soon as it arrives. :-)


Yep off to buy some inner tubes for my MTB later as I've got a feeling I'll also be commuting on it on Monday!


----------



## aran20 (4 Feb 2012)

redflightuk said:


> Looking forward to the snow later. I'll be out on the mtb as soon as it arrives. :-)


 
Hey that sounds like a good idea... Could take Stan my lab out too.


----------



## aran20 (4 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> The weather is coming in here too. I thought I'd get a last ride in today before it did, got up the top of Knockhill (3pm ish) and it was covered in ice, thankfully it was slushy at that time but it was still a squeaky bum moment


 

Jeez. Awkward, don't want to be caught out up there at Knockhill with the old squeaky bum, might get caught by the Powmill cyclista bum-a-kiss-a-muss!


----------



## aran20 (4 Feb 2012)

Weather here is ace at the moment, sunny but freezing and I'm just itching to get out but my missus is nagging me to get some chores done... Cleaning windows, walking stan. Then we have to go and look at some tents ready for our Summer adventures later on in the year... Arrrrrgh.


----------



## arallsopp (4 Feb 2012)

Opted against riding to Norwich this weekend. Suspect it might have been a bit cold. Mind you, I'm only ever toasty in the bullet bike, so perhaps I've missed an ideal chance to rack up some miles ahead of next week's inactivity.


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2012)

There's a Norwich ride??


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2012)

what about this Norwich ride the?


----------



## StuAff (4 Feb 2012)

I was out this morning just to get past the ton for the week- supposed to be a local ride with Hummers and a few other YACF bods tomorrow morning, but conditions look a bit dodgy.
Andy: the Belgian missile is surely the perfect bike for this weather....memo to self, stop looking at fietser.be & other velomobile sites.


----------



## redflightuk (4 Feb 2012)

That was fun. Started snowing about 6. Tucked Red in for the night then headed into the snow. Stuck to the untreated lanes as much as possible. The marathon winters worked well i managed 14 miles before the snow started to sting the eyes too much.


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> what about this Norwich ride the?


Norwich and back could be good!! Bearing in mind my New Years Resolution....


----------



## aran20 (5 Feb 2012)

No snow down here at all, so got the miles in over the weekend, although a bit slower, which was nice.


----------



## MattHB (5 Feb 2012)

By the time I get home tonight (just a little 5 miler) I'll have done 60 miles this weekend. I'm quite pleased with that but boy do I feel it  stupid virus last week took more out of me than I thought


----------



## fenman (5 Feb 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> It's to do with rounding up with miles and kms - it has to do a couple of conversions between units to do with the MCL data and the kms tend to get affected.


hello Auntie Helen,nice to see you back up the charts,missed you last year,ps. all my miles are non- commute,retired so now enjoying my rides again regards fenman{flyingscot}


----------



## GetAGrip (6 Feb 2012)

Hi, I've put a request in to join the cyclechat group. How do I know if/when I have accepted please


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2012)

GetAGrip said:


> Hi, I've put a request in to join the cyclechat group. How do I know if/when I have accepted please


When your ticker starts working  Seriously AuntieHelen just has to approve it, so if she's away from her pc it may take longer; I can't remember if you get an email notification of it or not.


----------



## Herzog (6 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> When your ticker starts working  Seriously AuntieHelen just has to approve it, so if she's away from her pc it may take longer; I can't remember if you get an email notification of it or not.


 
Yep, he/she will get an email from My Cycling Log saying that the request has been approved.


----------



## arallsopp (6 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> There's a Norwich ride??


Nope. Not a Norwich ride. Well, not this month anyway. Drove out to visit Evey's family with the kids in tow. Keep threatening to do this as a ride. I figure its 130 miles, so under 8 hours travelling. Car almost always takes 3 hours, and tends to set off around 10am. Therefore, were I to set off at normal commute time, I'd be arriving just in time to join the family for lunch.

Return journey would work similarly. In my mind, its a big breakfast, say my goodbyes, and aim for a midday departure (give or take). Home in time for TopGear on the Sunday. Domestic obligations would be satisfied, and I'd get home with 260 miles in the bag for the weekend. All seems good.


----------



## martint235 (6 Feb 2012)

We could go there and back just for the hell of it. Kind of like a Super Ride for Food.


----------



## GetAGrip (6 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> When your ticker starts working  Seriously AuntieHelen just has to approve it, so if she's away from her pc it may take longer; I can't remember if you get an email notification of it or not.


 Ok thanks


----------



## GetAGrip (6 Feb 2012)

Oops!! Looks like somethings not quight right


----------



## GetAGrip (7 Feb 2012)

GetAGrip said:


> Oops!! Looks like somethings not quight right


 Ah ha, that's better. Thank you Auntie Helen


----------



## 400bhp (7 Feb 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Nope. Not a Norwich ride. Well, not this month anyway. Drove out to visit Evey's family with the kids in tow. Keep threatening to do this as a ride. I figure its 130 miles, so under 8 hours travelling. Car almost always takes 3 hours, and tends to set off around 10am. Therefore, were I to set off at normal commute time, I'd be arriving just in time to join the family for lunch.
> 
> Return journey would work similarly. In my mind, its a big breakfast, say my goodbyes, and aim for a midday departure (give or take). Home in time for TopGear on the Sunday. Domestic obligations would be satisfied, and I'd get home with 260 miles in the bag for the weekend. All seems good.


 
That's my kind of logic.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2012)

I'm enjoying seeing HlaB and Aran20 jockeying for first position - keep it up chaps!


----------



## aran20 (17 Feb 2012)

Just got in after a belter of a morning ride after my night-shift... Really a balmy mild morning. Got 60 miles in averaging 18.8 mph. I'm getting there.

Hey A.H. You've broken the 1000mile mark, chapeau!


----------



## StuAff (17 Feb 2012)

aran20 said:


> Just got in after a belter of a morning ride after my night-shift... Really a balmy mild morning. Got 60 miles in averaging 18.8 mph. I'm getting there.
> 
> Hey A.H. You've broken the 1000mile mark, chapeau!


Yellow Certini right? Think I saw you on London Road in Pompey....


----------



## HLaB (17 Feb 2012)

aran20 said:


> Just got in after a belter of a morning ride after my night-shift... Really a balmy mild morning. Got 60 miles in averaging 18.8 mph. I'm getting there.
> 
> Hey A.H. You've broken the 1000mile mark, chapeau!


Nice going Aran, I don't know about down south but its supposed to be the end of the mild weather up here! Winds have been getting up over the last few days and it supposed to freeze again on Sunday (it was 13deg here yesterday!). I had planned on my first solo century of the year and meeting some folk in Glasgow but I think I'm going to wuss off; I don't fancy the first 40miles straight into 44-48mph gust and rain/sleet/snow!


----------



## smutchin (17 Feb 2012)

Passed 800km for the year so far this morning. Thought I was doing OK but just had a look and seen how many of you are ahead of me (and by how much!) in the group ranking... Anyway, I'm already 350km up on where I was at this time last year, so I'm pretty pleased with that, and I've only just started doing my longer commute again, so I should start piling on the miles as the winter fades into spring. Must get round to entering a few audaxes too...

d.


----------



## aran20 (17 Feb 2012)

StuAff said:


> Yellow Certini right? Think I saw you on London Road in Pompey....


Yep thats the one. Were you out and about? Shame we could have had a 'Cycle Chat'... Ha Get it! Weather really mild isn't it.


----------



## aran20 (17 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> Nice going Aran, I don't know about down south but its supposed to be the end of the mild weather up here! Winds have been getting up over the last few days and it supposed to freeze again on Sunday (it was 13deg here yesterday!). I had planned on my first solo century of the year and meeting some folk in Glasgow but I think I'm going to wuss off; I don't fancy the first 40miles straight into 44-48mph gust and rain/sleet/snow!


 
If weather holds HlaB get out there and get that 'ton'... Good luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## Col5632 (18 Feb 2012)

My bike has been getting fixed since last week so not got any miles in for over a week 

Still well up on what i was this time last year and i never done any leisure miles last year but planning on doing alot this year


----------



## coffeejo (18 Feb 2012)

Just hit 900+, if all goes well I should easily clear my first k by the end of the month, especially with the extra day


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2012)

JDRussel on MCL, what's his CC name anybody?

He has posted up rides on MCL that are in the future. (July to September 2012)
Which means that no one can see what has been added until the dates for his rides are cleared.


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2012)

I think its the same name, I'll have a look. Its the American date thing 

Edit: jdrussell


----------



## coffeejo (23 Feb 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Just hit 900+, if all goes well I should easily clear my first k by the end of the month, especially with the extra day


Only 30 miles to go


----------



## Orange (23 Feb 2012)

How do I get the bar chart in my signature? I've tried copying the code from mycyclinglog.com into the signature box in my personal details but it doesn't seem to work?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2012)

Orange said:


> How do I get the bar chart in my signature? I've tried copying the code from mycyclinglog.com into the signature box in my personal details but it doesn't seem to work?


 

pm admin and he will sort it for you.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Feb 2012)

or this still works you can try this; http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-get-a-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.91272/


----------



## aran20 (24 Feb 2012)

Going to have a go at a Club 10 hilly tomorrow. Will be riding this, I built it last year to give me the inspiration to get back on my bike and start training again. Feeling nervous which is daft as I've raced thousands of times and never even though about it, but after such a long time away from races it feels like I'm starting all over again...


----------



## potsy (24 Feb 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Just hit 900+, if all goes well I should easily clear my first k by the end of the month, especially with the extra day


I too have hit 900 miles with last night commute, though I won't hit 1000 quite as easily by the end of the month, there is still a chance, especially with the extra day.
120 miles ahead of target


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2012)

aran20 said:


> Going to have a go at a Club 10 hilly tomorrow. Will be riding this, I built it last year to give me the inspiration to get back on my bike and start training again. Feeling nervous which is daft as I've raced thousands of times and never even though about it, but after such a long time away from races it feels like I'm starting all over again...


Ooh Precious, me like. Good Luck Tomorrow!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> I too have hit 900 miles with last night commute, though I won't hit 1000 quite as easily by the end of the month, there is still a chance, especially with the extra day.
> 120 miles ahead of target


 
Bloody get behind me!


----------



## aran20 (25 Feb 2012)

Woke up this morning feeling like pooh, sickness and other stuff... Don't know whats wrong! So, the first race is off. Such a beautiful day too. EEEERGH, going back to bed.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Feb 2012)

aran20 said:


> Woke up this morning feeling like pooh, sickness and other stuff... Don't know whats wrong! So, the first race is off. Such a beautiful day too. EEEERGH, going back to bed.


I assume that's pooh sick and not Pooh Sticks? 

GWS.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2012)

aran20 said:


> Woke up this morning feeling like pooh, sickness and other stuff... Don't know whats wrong! So, the first race is off. Such a beautiful day too. EEEERGH, going back to bed.


 

Sorry to hear that.
I was planning on doing the Olympic Road Race Route tomorrow but have knocked that on the head due to my off and the aches and pains I still have..
Such a lovely weekend for cycling too..


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2012)

aran20 said:


> Woke up this morning feeling like pooh, sickness and other stuff... Don't know whats wrong! So, the first race is off. Such a beautiful day too. EEEERGH, going back to bed.


Aggh I hope its not the Flu I came down with on last Saturday night (Sunday morning was also beautiful). I was floored till Tuesday after then I was only (and still am) choked with the cold/cough but it wasn't until yesterday (Friday) that I felt that I wanted to go out for a ride and had to go very slowly so as to not aggravate things. Went out for another wee ride today doing the same thing until I met some mates  After I left them I returned to the same slow steady pace then after around 31 miles I passed two blokes on Bianchis on a long, but not steep hill, their astoundment/ comments as I cruised made me feel good. I didnt have the heart to tell them though, I've done the climb nearly a minute faster.


----------



## edindave (25 Feb 2012)

I've been choked up with a cold since Weds. Was into my chest by Friday so I just went for a wee gentle pootle this morning. Flipping annoying as this is the first weekend this year I've been completely work-free.
Maybe another wee gentle ride tomorrow depending how I sleep, but my plans for the Bathgate Hills have been well and truly scuppered. Harrumph!


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2012)

edindave said:


> I've been choked up with a cold since Weds. Was into my chest by Friday so I just went for a wee gentle pootle this morning. Flipping annoying as this is the first weekend this year I've been completely work-free.
> Maybe another wee gentle ride tomorrow depending how I sleep, but my plans for the Bathgate Hills have been well and truly scuppered. Harrumph!


Just seen on FB, Eldudino has a similar bug, it must be a cyber thing!


----------



## Orange (25 Feb 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> or this still works you can try this; http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-get-a-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.91272/


 Great - thanks.


----------



## aran20 (26 Feb 2012)

Bit better today, but not going out... Will wait until tomorrow, see how I am then. Weathers great though, I'm gutted.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Feb 2012)

aran20 said:


> Bit better today, but not going out... Will wait until tomorrow, see how I am then. Weathers great though, I'm gutted.


I admit it's not much of a silver lining for you but if it persists for, say, another couple of months, us mere mortals might stand a chance of catching you up


----------



## jayonabike (26 Feb 2012)

Todays ride took me over my first 1000 miles for the year


----------



## coffeejo (26 Feb 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Todays ride took me over my first 1000 miles for the year


Snap!


----------



## jayonabike (26 Feb 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Snap!


Congratulations! Heres to the next 1000


----------



## Col5632 (27 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> Aggh I hope its not the Flu I came down with on last Saturday night (Sunday morning was also beautiful). I was floored till Tuesday after then I was only (and still am) choked with the cold/cough but it wasn't until yesterday (Friday) that I felt that I wanted to go out for a ride and had to go very slowly so as to not aggravate things. Went out for another wee ride today doing the same thing until I met some mates  After I left them I returned to the same slow steady pace then after around 31 miles I passed two blokes on Bianchis on a long, but not steep hill, their astoundment/ comments as I cruised made me feel good. I didnt have the heart to tell them though, I've done the climb nearly a minute faster.


 
Which climb are you talking about? Looks a good route, ill need to try that myself one day


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Which climb are you talking about? Looks a good route, ill need to try that myself one day


Just popping up from Inverkeithing by Fordel (B981) to the B916 (Aberdour Road).


----------



## Col5632 (27 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> Just popping up from Inverkeithing by Fordel (B981) to the B916 (Aberdour Road).


 
I've never ridden it but its a gradual climb iirc

Clocklunie road is on my commute and that hill tires me out everytime i do it, it is getting easier but still feels hard lol


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I've never ridden it but its a gradual climb iirc
> 
> Clocklunie road is on my commute and that hill tires me out everytime i do it, it is getting easier but still feels hard lol


Yip, its a pretty gradual climb, my preference is to go up by the middlebank centre but I decided it was better to go that way, although longer its more gradual. For me its a good road to go down not too steep and I can power down usually and sit up without braking hard and there's not too many side road/driveways. I don't think I've bee up Cocklunie Road since they built the path, its usually quite busy and folk expect you to use it regardless of the condition.


----------



## Col5632 (27 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> Yip, its a pretty gradual climb, my preference is to go up by the middlebank centre but I decided it was better to go that way, although longer its more gradual. For me its a good road to go down not too steep and I can power down usually and sit up without braking hard and there's not too many side road/driveways. I don't think I've bee up Cocklunie Road since they built the path, its usually quite busy and folk expect you to use it regardless of the condition.


 
Power down the B981?

Condition of the path?


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Power down the B981?
> 
> Condition of the path?


The B981 is easy to power down but the path is on the on Clockluine Road, I wouldn't fancy it when its icy.


----------



## Col5632 (27 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> The B981 is easy to power down but the path is on the on Clockluine Road, I wouldn't fancy it when its icy.


 
Yeah there is one part that holds water from the field next to it and can be icy, thankfully not had much problem on it, its a bit mossy in places which can be a pain  its a bloody dark path at night though, wouldnt like to attempt it with poor lights


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Feb 2012)

Welcome to SteveBM to the team - he lives right near where I used to. Small world!


----------



## MattHB (27 Feb 2012)

Another month till my 1000  need more  and no more damn virus's. It's been one after the other since september


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Feb 2012)

I'm doing well so far this year so am thinking of increasing my target from 12,000km to 8,000 miles (that's another 500ish miles).

Two months from today I shall start my trip to Berlin by ferry/train/bike/train, which will then involve me cycling back from Berlin to London for Help For Heroes. I'm hoping to do 60-80 miles per day so ought to get a bit ahead of my target then, as well!


----------



## aran20 (28 Feb 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm doing well so far this year so am thinking of increasing my target from 12,000km to 8,000 miles (that's another 500ish miles).
> 
> Two months from today I shall start my trip to Berlin by ferry/train/bike/train, which will then involve me cycling back from Berlin to London for Help For Heroes. I'm hoping to do 60-80 miles per day so ought to get a bit ahead of my target then, as well!


The very best of luck to you AH


----------



## westofsouth (28 Feb 2012)

100 miles today on my old (1948) Raleigh 3-speed. Mainly the Avon Cycleway - plenty of hills, mud and muck :-( Welcome pint at the Black Horse, Clapton-in-Gordano


----------



## potsy (29 Feb 2012)

Passed the 1000 milestone today, don't know if I can keep this up all year but I'm having a good go 

edit- poo sticks, just realised my February total is 499.66 miles


----------



## aran20 (29 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> Passed the 1000 milestone today, don't know if I can keep this up all year but I'm having a good go
> 
> edit- poo sticks, just realised my February total is 499.66 miles


 Well done!


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (29 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> Passed the 1000 milestone today, don't know if I can keep this up all year but I'm having a good go
> 
> edit- poo sticks, just realised my February total is 499.66 miles


 
you still got time to go out for the extra .44


----------



## Col5632 (1 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Passed the 1000 milestone today, don't know if I can keep this up all year but I'm having a good go
> 
> edit- poo sticks, just realised my February total is 499.66 miles


 
Weather is only going to get better so you will manage it no bother 

Im somewhere like 200 miles up on this time last year


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Mar 2012)

I'm gadzillions of miles up on this time last year (the orange line) and feel fab for it!


----------



## Col5632 (1 Mar 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm gadzillions of miles up on this time last year (the orange line) and feel fab for it!


 
I dont think i have an orange line but maybe thats cause its right at the start of the bar


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm gadzillions of miles up on this time last year (the orange line) and feel fab for it!


 

Well done Helles Belles....

I'm just slightly ahead. Would have been a lot more but for 2 weekends where I couldn't ride due to ice and injuries.


----------



## arallsopp (1 Mar 2012)

Now posting, just so as I can see my orange line 

Oh, and to say well done Auntie H.

(edit: Oh score! well ahead. Hurrah!)


----------



## coffeejo (2 Mar 2012)

Anyone else having problems loading the MCL website?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2012)

it's down at the moment.


----------



## coffeejo (2 Mar 2012)

Ta.


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2012)

It went into shock when Phil logged a ride yesterday


----------



## Col5632 (2 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> it's down at the moment.


 
Im glad its not just down for me


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> It went into shock when Phil logged a ride yesterday


 
Watch it, you are not far enough ahead that I cant catch you up


----------



## coffeejo (2 Mar 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Watch it, you are not far enough ahead that I cant catch you up


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Mar 2012)

coffeejo said:


>


 Or you


----------



## Col5632 (2 Mar 2012)

Cycling Log still not working


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2012)

Still not working, and I've got 200+ miles to log


----------



## Col5632 (2 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Still not working, and I've got 200+ miles to log


 
Not got much as that to log but still got miles to log


----------



## coffeejo (2 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Still not working, and I've got 200+ miles to log


----------



## 400bhp (2 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Still not working, and I've got 200+ miles to log


 
Bast....


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Mar 2012)

Yes just noticed this, too bad ! Hope it gets up and running soon.


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Mar 2012)

I am also glad it not just my that can't load it well just have to write them down and add them when the site is up and running again


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Not got much as that to log but still got miles to log





400bhp said:


> Bast....





coffeejo said:


>


 
Could have been a typo, though I don't think Jo was fooled


----------



## MattHB (2 Mar 2012)

Someone put another 50p in the MCL server meter?!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2012)

I wouldn't worry peeps... it's gone down before and always re-appears ooh eer missus..


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (3 Mar 2012)

Its back


----------



## MattHB (3 Mar 2012)

Woo! And there it is!


----------



## Col5632 (7 Mar 2012)

I dont seem to have an orange line in my ticker?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I dont seem to have an orange line in my ticker?


 

Did you log last years rides?


----------



## Col5632 (7 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Did you log last years rides?


 
Yeah i uploaded every ride i done in each month as the 1st of that month, although this time last year i had only done 62 miles


----------



## aran20 (7 Mar 2012)

Did two, 100 mile+ rides over two days on my Ridley cyclo-cross bike with small panniers and I felt surprisingly good. Rode to Somerset to see my folks and sister yesturday, the weather was perfect for such a ride and the route I took was ace apart from a horrible 20 odd miles on the A30 from Shaftsbury to Yeovil. Ride home in the rain was A bit crappy, but wasn't cold and I had a tailwind and it did sort of clear up later in the morning / afternoon. Had a break at the lovely Fordingbridge for a coffee and T-cake. In all, it was a great couple of days cycling.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2012)

aran20 said:


> Did two, 100 mile+ rides over two days on my Ridley cyclo-cross bike with small panniers and I felt surprisingly good. Rode to Somerset to see my folks and sister yesturday, the weather was perfect for such a ride and the route I took was ace apart from a horrible 20 odd miles on the A30 from Shaftsbury to Yeovil. Ride home in the rain was A bit crappy, but wasn't cold and I had a tailwind and it did sort of clear up later in the morning / afternoon. Had a break at the lovely Fordingbridge for a coffee and T-cake. In all, it was a great couple of days cycling.


 

Sounds like you have definitely got your mojo back squire.


----------



## aran20 (7 Mar 2012)

Yeah had a rest day after my weekend of nights then just woke up Tuesday and decided to go. Legs are tired but otherwise feeling ok. Back to work tomorrow so some shorter rides again on the fixed.


----------



## Chutzpah (10 Mar 2012)

Has anyone ever successfully imported data to the site? I have 213 rides totalling 2079 miles to upload, and don't want to do it manually! 

However, every time I try to use the import functionality it tells me that I'll get a message soon to confirm that it is uploaded.... but then hear nothing.


----------



## arallsopp (12 Mar 2012)

Mwooohaahahaa! Just jumped right over Auntie Helen, FlyingScot, Alien8 and StuAff into 7th Place. Sometimes I love this commute. 
Oh, except for when it syncs up with the FNRttC and gives me a 163 mile day with two breakfasts and 8 hours in the office. 

Seems like I'm due in the states at the end of the month, so am sure I'll be slipping back down pretty soon


----------



## StuAff (12 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Mwooohaahahaa! Just jumped right over Auntie Helen, FlyingScot, Alien8 and StuAff into 7th Place. Sometimes I love this commute.
> Oh, except for when it syncs up with the FNRttC and gives me a 163 mile day with two breakfasts and 8 hours in the office.
> 
> Seems like I'm due in the states at the end of the month, *so am sure I'll be slipping back down pretty soon*


Probably sooner than you think 
Nice going there!


----------



## arallsopp (12 Mar 2012)

StuAff said:


> Probably sooner than you think


 
You do realise you can't count the additional descents you like to add to our rides? I mean, approximately 5ft 11" each time you do it


----------



## StuAff (12 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> You do realise you can't count the additional descents you like to add to our rides? I mean, approximately 5ft 11" each time you do it


----------



## arallsopp (15 Mar 2012)

Brilliant ride today. Sometimes its not about the miles. This one was ALL about the bike.


----------



## martint235 (15 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Brilliant ride today. Sometimes its not about the miles. This one was ALL about the bike.


Which bike today then?

I really should stop using Lelly as the commuter!!


----------



## arallsopp (15 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Which bike today then?


Franken Furai. She rides again.



martint235 said:


> I really should stop using Lelly as the commuter!!


Nah, she's for riding. In a year from now, you'll be wondering whether you should replace X or Y component anyway. Might as well make it a cert.


----------



## martint235 (15 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Franken Furai. She rides again.
> 
> 
> Nah, she's for riding. In a year from now, you'll be wondering whether you should replace X or Y component anyway. Might as well make it a cert.


It really is a lot of fun with Lelly, I'm more worried about getting into a tangle with one of the idiots trying to race me though.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2012)

aha...the Furai rides.............


----------



## aran20 (28 Mar 2012)

Great cycling logging miles aye!


----------



## Col5632 (28 Mar 2012)

aran20 said:


> Great cycling logging miles aye!


 
Crazy amount of miles


----------



## redflightuk (28 Mar 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Crazy amount of miles


Keep em coming.


----------



## Col5632 (28 Mar 2012)

redflightuk said:


> Keep em coming.


 
You guys have already done more than i want to do in the whole year lol

Tbf i had only done 62 miles at this point last year so im more than chuffed


----------



## BSRU (28 Mar 2012)

Col5632 said:


> You guys have already done more than i want to do in the whole year lol


That's because some people have too much spare time on their hands and I'm not jealous at all at not being able to have any non-commute rides


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (28 Mar 2012)

Just past a 1000 for me,good weather=more miles


----------



## Col5632 (28 Mar 2012)

BSRU said:


> That's because some people have too much spare time on their hands and I'm not jealous at all at not being able to have any non-commute rides


 
Yeah i dont have alot of that either 

Only done two non commute cycles this year but i do aim to get alot more in


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2012)

It's great that so many people are doing much better then last year.  Good going everyone.


----------



## Col5632 (28 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It's great that so many people are doing much better then last year.  Good going everyone.


 
This month has been my best cycling month ever


----------



## BSRU (28 Mar 2012)

Col5632 said:


> This month has been my best cycling month ever


By Friday I should have beaten all of my best's from last year, so I can hang up the bike and relax for the rest of the year


----------



## Col5632 (28 Mar 2012)

BSRU said:


> By Friday I should have beaten all of my best's from last year, so I can hang up the bike and relax for the rest of the year


 
I've already done more than half of what i done in the whole of last year and i thought that was alot


----------



## aran20 (29 Mar 2012)

HLaB screaming up the charts again I see! Good to see. Keep it up everyone!


----------



## Edwards80 (29 Mar 2012)

I'm probably exaggerating hugely but it feels like I've done more cycling this year so far than I have in my entire life previously.

Won't have time to do a longer ride this weekend due to non-cycling commitments. . . oh hang on, it's actually because I'm on a bike maintenance course on Saturday and taking the Mrs out on Sunday to get her confidence up on her new road bike


----------



## Col5632 (29 Mar 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I'm probably exaggerating hugely but it feels like I've done more cycling this year so far than I have in my entire life previously.
> 
> Won't have time to do a longer ride this weekend due to non-cycling commitments. . . oh hang on, it's actually because I'm on a bike maintenance course on Saturday and taking the Mrs out on Sunday to get her confidence up on her new road bike


 
Who you doing the maintenance course with?


----------



## DCLane (29 Mar 2012)

By the end of this week mine should officially start at 0 again since I'll have done a year exactly.

In that year I'll have done about 5,500 miles on two wheels and lost over 3 stone, plus nearly £3k (but over £1100 saved in commuting costs).


----------



## Edwards80 (29 Mar 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Who you doing the maintenance course with?


 
The Edinburgh Bicycle Co-op in Manchester - I'm doing the intensive 1 day course. I'm fairly comfortable with the basics but truing wheels / adjusting hubs etc. will be useful to learn.

Info here - http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/comms/site_events/cycle-maintenance.htm


----------



## Col5632 (29 Mar 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> The Edinburgh Bicycle Co-op in Manchester - I'm doing the intensive 1 day course. I'm fairly comfortable with the basics but truing wheels / adjusting hubs etc. will be useful to learn.
> 
> Info here - http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/comms/site_events/cycle-maintenance.htm


 
Thanks, i knew i had seen the course somewhere but couldnt remember where, been wanting to do one for a while cause im pretty hopeless at fixing bike problems


----------



## VamP (29 Mar 2012)

Is there a way to upload Garmin data to mycyclinglogs? I am struggling to find it


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2012)

VamP said:


> Is there a way to upload Garmin data to mycyclinglogs? I am struggling to find it


 

I don't think so.


----------



## VamP (29 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I don't think so.


 
That would explain why I'm struggling


----------



## HLaB (29 Mar 2012)

aran20 said:


> HLaB screaming up the charts again I see! Good to see. Keep it up everyone!


I came down with the flu, then heavy cough/cold, so I had to ease off a bit. Now its 99% gone


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2012)

I am impressed HLaB.
What has bought all this years riding on?
Your stats are way ahead of last year.


----------



## HLaB (29 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I am impressed HLaB.
> What has bought all this years riding on?
> Your stats are way ahead of last year.


I'm finished uni and looking for a job :-( The weather has been mild this year too which has helped :-)


----------



## avsd (29 Mar 2012)

VamP said:


> Is there a way to upload Garmin data to mycyclinglogs? I am struggling to find it


 
Best may I have found is to export the Garmin Connect to Excel, edit it into the format for Mycyclinglog, and use the Mycyclinglog upload file option


----------



## lukesdad (29 Mar 2012)

HLaB said:


> I'm finished uni and looking for a job :-( The weather has been mild this year too which has helped :-)


 Blimey how far do you have to go for an interview ?


----------



## HLaB (29 Mar 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Blimey how far do you have to go for an interview ?


About 400miles last week but I took the plane!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2012)

HLaB said:


> I'm finished uni and looking for a job :-( The weather has been mild this year too which has helped :-)


 

aha... nice one..


----------



## lukesdad (30 Mar 2012)

HLaB said:


> About 400miles last week but I took the plane!


 Well best of luck with the job hunting and I hope you find the right position. 

On another tack. A big milestone for me this month,hit 400,000 miles since I started keeping cycling logs at 18. How times change, back then I measured distances on a O/S map with a piece of string and timed them on a Casio stopwatch then wrote them in a diary.

Been reading some of the old ones, they brought back some memories I can tell you, good and bad.

Lets hope I can hit 500,000 before I hang up me sidis.


----------



## redflightuk (30 Mar 2012)

i've only gone and caught someone. Sorry Clarion. Probably not for long though, back to work next week.


----------



## arallsopp (30 Mar 2012)

lukesdad said:


> A big milestone for me this month, hit 400,000 miles since I started keeping cycling logs at 18. How times change, back then I measured distances on a O/S map with a piece of string and timed them on a Casio stopwatch then wrote them in a diary.


 
Bloody hell! That's awesome. 16 times around the earth. Your next big milestone is 77,000 miles off. Moon, and back!


----------



## VamP (30 Mar 2012)

So I have now updated my miles for 2012 in mycyclinglogs. How do I go about joining the Cyclechat group, and most importantly, get that ticker in my signature?


----------



## martint235 (30 Mar 2012)

VamP said:


> So I have now updated my miles for 2012 in mycyclinglogs. How do I go about joining the Cyclechat group, and most importantly, get that ticker in my signature?


Auntie Helen is the group admin so just PM her and I'm sure she'll sort it out for you if you ask nicely. There's a sticky somewhere of how tos the top of which is the ticker.


----------



## VamP (30 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Auntie Helen is the group admin so just PM her and I'm sure she'll sort it out for you if you ask nicely. There's a sticky somewhere of how tos the top of which is the ticker.


Ta very much. Have found the sticky and followed the instructions therein, so hopefully I've done it right.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2012)

Just logged my final ride for March and noticed it is my best month yet in the 3 years I have been cycling, 624 miles beating last March's previous high of 618 
Don't know why March is my 'big' month though, it's all down hill from here


----------



## coffeejo (31 Mar 2012)

I've decided to get my mojo back next month. Today, I am mostly making bikkits


----------



## theloafer (31 Mar 2012)

VamP said:


> Is there a way to upload Garmin data to mycyclinglogs? I am struggling to find it


 you mean like this vamP














Sun, Mar 25, 2012 - 33.60 mi [Cycling] 
33.60 mi on arthur caygill tourer custom built. [Cycling] http://connect.garmin.com/activity/161520697
Tags:road


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Mar 2012)

HLaB said:


> I'm finished uni and looking for a job :-( The weather has been mild this year too which has helped :-)


 
Get yourself offshore, can be good getting 2 weeks off to pile on the miles then go offshore for a wee rest.


----------



## PpPete (2 Apr 2012)

Yay! - hit my 2000 km mark with the Dorset Coast 200. Not much compared with some, but I'm pleased with it.


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2012)

PpPete said:


> Yay! - hit my 2000 km mark with the Dorset Coast 200. Not much compared with some, but I'm pleased with it.


Nice going Pete


----------



## lukesdad (2 Apr 2012)

Unless the knee shows remarkable improvement, Im not expecting to do many miles in the near future.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Unless the knee shows remarkable improvement, Im not expecting to do many miles in the near future.


 

Blimey that doesn't sound good mate.

Judging by the state of my knees recently I may be heading the same way.


----------



## lukesdad (2 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey that doesn't sound good mate.
> 
> Judging by the state of my knees recently I may be heading the same way.


 Hope not Ian, look after them. Would not wish this pain on anyone and the annoying thing is the signs were there and stupidly I ignored them.


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Unless the knee shows remarkable improvement, Im not expecting to do many miles in the near future.


Yikes, GWS!


----------



## PpPete (2 Apr 2012)

Yes indeed LD - best wishes for a speedy recovery. We want to see you on the way to the 500 000 mark....


----------



## jayonabike (2 Apr 2012)

Todays 26 mile ride to the cafe with my son took me to over 2000 miles for the year so far.
P.S Gell well soon LD


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Unless the knee shows remarkable improvement, Im not expecting to do many miles in the near future.


Get well soon!


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey that doesn't sound good mate.
> 
> Judging by the state of my knees recently I may be heading the same way.


And you be careful too!!


----------



## coffeejo (3 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Unless the knee shows remarkable improvement, Im not expecting to do many miles in the near future.


 indeed. GWS.

*pokes the MCL website*


----------



## martint235 (3 Apr 2012)

I'm not commuting by bike for at least another week....


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'm not commuting by bike for at least another week....


 
Why


----------



## martint235 (3 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Why


Can't cycle in until my security pass is sorted. Can't sort my security pass till my pay is sorted. Can't sort my pay until my boss gets back from leave next week.


----------



## Col5632 (4 Apr 2012)

coffeejo said:


> *pokes the MCL website*


 
Im guessing the ticker website is down?


----------



## coffeejo (4 Apr 2012)

It was, but then I wrote that post and it started working again


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2012)

coffeejo said:


> *pokes the MCL website*


Is there anything you won't poke?


----------



## coffeejo (4 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Is there anything you won't poke?


----------



## Col5632 (5 Apr 2012)

coffeejo said:


> It was, but then I wrote that post and it started working again


 
Seems to back to normal again


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Seems to back to normal again


The site or coffeejo?


----------



## Col5632 (5 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> The site or coffeejo?


 
I can only comment on the site


----------



## VamP (5 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Auntie Helen is the group admin so just PM her and I'm sure she'll sort it out for you if you ask nicely. There's a sticky somewhere of how tos the top of which is the ticker.


 

Thanks to you and all others who helped out. All working perfectly now


----------



## coffeejo (5 Apr 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Seems to back to normal again


 


VamP said:


> All working perfectly now


I think it's broken again. Have you *seen* how many miles it's crediting to Potsy?


----------



## VamP (5 Apr 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I think it's broken again. Have you *seen* how many miles it's crediting to Potsy?


 

Ah, sorry I was referring to the ticker in my signature - not sure about the site, I've only been using it for a couple of days.


Are you saying that potsy has done more miles than that?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Apr 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I think it's broken again. Have you *seen* how many miles it's crediting to Potsy?


 
Yeah but 1500 of those are on the same flat road


----------



## coffeejo (8 Apr 2012)

Ssh, don't tell my legs, but I think I've got my cycling mojo back ... 188 miles this week


----------



## lukesdad (29 Apr 2012)

Hopefully back in the saddle this week for a few gentle miles


----------



## avsd (29 Apr 2012)

Good news - take it steady


----------



## MattHB (29 Apr 2012)

The weather is really wimping me out at the moment.  good news is that I moved in with better half, so my commute has gone from 4 to 10 miles a day now. So that should help offset my lack of spine when it's windy!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Hopefully back in the saddle this week for a few gentle miles


 
About time too. Fingers crossed it works out fine mate.

Did 2 short commutes last week. Building it up slowly.
My mileage total for April is one of the lowest monthly totals since I returned to cycling 7 years ago.


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2012)

I've only done just over 600 miles this month...seems odd saying 'only 600', considering the mileage I was doing two years ago, let alone three, let alone before that..down to the weather in my case. The mileage this past week is way down on what now passes for normal.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2012)

StuAff said:


> I've only done just over 600 miles this month...seems odd saying 'only 600', considering the mileage I was doing two years ago, let alone three, let alone before that..down to the weather in my case. The mileage this past week is way down on what now passes for normal.


 

350 for me... makes for a horrid looking graph (last May's low total was due to a sprained ankle)


----------



## HLaB (29 Apr 2012)

My mileage will collapse this month, I'm starting a new job on Monday at the other end of the country (427miles is a bit too far to commute) and won't have access to a bike until I get myself some more permanent digs. If I don't get things sorted out, the next time I'll be on the Cairngorm Sportive


----------



## lukesdad (29 Apr 2012)

Zilch for me in april last ride march 31st. are you using the knee brace on the bike Ian ?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Zilch for me in april last ride march 31st. are you using the knee brace on the bike Ian ?


 

Yes I am.
And it does work to a degree.
Will see by the end of this commuting week if my knee is fully better or not.
Have booked a Doc's appointment for next Friday if not.


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> My mileage total for April is one of the lowest monthly totals since I returned to cycling 7 years ago.


 
Hope you are back to full fitness soon Ian, just to make you feel worse April is looking like being my best month ever, beating March where I set a previous best month in the 3 years I've been cycling 

Now, if only it would stop raining I might start to enjoy myself


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Hope you are back to full fitness soon Ian, just to make you feel worse April is looking like being my best month ever, beating March where I set a previous best month in the 3 years I've been cycling
> 
> Now, if only it would stop raining I might start to enjoy myself


 

Well done mate, that's a great achievement.

The rain has finally stopped here.. at fekken last.


----------



## jayonabike (29 Apr 2012)

April has been my worst month so far this year & compared to April last year, well...


----------



## Garz (29 Apr 2012)

Agreed, a mixture of work and rain has hampered this month and march compared to the last few years.


----------



## martint235 (30 Apr 2012)

So April has been a fairly dire month for a lot of people then. Thank heavens I'm not alone. I didn't even make my very conservative 500 mile target


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2012)

Did a long commute for this first time in over 4 weeks. 20miles.
The dull ache seems to be waning with only a small localised spot and only when I am pushing up hills.
I think it's finally getting better. Phew!


----------



## Col5632 (30 Apr 2012)

April has been my best month ever, 280 miles done so far and maybe another 12 or so to add to that 

Might not seem like alot for most but im chuffed and hopefully one month ill break the 300 mile mark, was only aiming to do about 100-150 a month but some cyclechat forum rides have helped with beating that


----------



## BSRU (30 Apr 2012)

Because of bank holidays, work holidays I have only had 13 days at work and hence only 13 commuting days, managed 600km still better than last year.
April was a bad month last year caused by the Easter bank holidays and two people getting married bank holiday.


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2012)

Not quite as bad as I feared, all in all- only 25 miles down on last year's figure for the same period....


----------



## lukesdad (30 Apr 2012)

11 painfull miles added to the april pot.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> 11 painfull miles added to the april pot.


 
Well done mate. It's a start...


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 May 2012)

Well I haven't logged for a bit but I have a good excuse - currently doing my Berlin to London cycle ride and not at the 'real' computer to download the data off my Garmin. I should be back home next Sunday and able to hopefully add around 750 miles to May.

Details of my tour are here: http://auntiehelen.wordpress.com/2011/12/26/berlin-to-london/


----------



## Garz (6 May 2012)

Excullenté


----------



## Col5632 (9 May 2012)

Wont be doing much cycling in may due to the other commitments, still have the commute though


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 May 2012)

I am now in Holland.

There are lots of cycle paths! :-)

They are actually good


----------



## Kestevan (9 May 2012)

So far this year has been a bit of a let-down. Really hoped to increase the mileage and regain some kind of fitness. I've actually just mananged to crack 500 miles..... a total I''d hit by the middle of Feb last year.

Still, there's plenty of year left - must try harder


----------



## Nebulous (9 May 2012)

Kestevan said:


> So far this year has been a bit of a let-down. Really hoped to increase the mileage and regain some kind of fitness. I've actually just mananged to crack 500 miles..... a total I''d hit by the middle of Feb last year.
> 
> Still, there's plenty of year left - must try harder


 
Don't you feel that redline on the ticker is mocking you? Mine is certainly taunting me. I have had a lot of pressures on my time so far, but that seems to be easing off so I'll hopefully catch up a bit now.

mycycling log seems to be down by the way. I have a few miles to add, but cannot connect.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2012)

I'm now back on track. I'm 200 miles in front for the year and about 20 miles behind for this month so hopefully by Monday I'll have recovered distances lost due to injury etc.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2012)

yup, it's back up. Just loaded my evening commute.
I'm also behind due to being off the bike for near 3 weeks due to knee injury.
But catching up.


----------



## coffeejo (9 May 2012)

I've lost my mojo again


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I've lost my mojo again


 

well you are ahead of your target so not doing too bad..


----------



## coffeejo (9 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> well you are ahead of your target so not doing too bad..


I'm a firm believer in making hay whilst the sun shines


----------



## Garz (9 May 2012)

Kestevan said:


> So far this year has been a bit of a let-down. Really hoped to increase the mileage and regain some kind of fitness. I've actually just mananged to crack 500 miles..... a total I''d hit by the middle of Feb last year.
> 
> Still, there's plenty of year left - must try harder


 
This has been exactly the same for me mate.. roll on the better weather!


----------



## potsy (10 May 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I've lost my mojo again


Where did you last have it?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Where did you last have it?


 
Its ok dont panic I found them


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 May 2012)

im infront of my target and doing quick calculations my 10 mile daily commute will put me well over my target by the end of the year! may have to revise it soon!!!


----------



## Jdratcliffe (10 May 2012)

Nebulous said:


> Don't you feel that redline on the ticker is mocking you? Mine is certainly taunting me.


 
can i ask what the red line is? bit of a idiot question but am new to this cycle log thing.


----------



## ACS (10 May 2012)

364 miles behind. Lost almost 6 weeks due to a persistant calf injury. Had to miss out on a couple of Audax events as well.
Back on the commuter (2x10mile) and may venture out over the weekend for a longer one.


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2012)

Jdratcliffe said:


> can i ask what the red line is? bit of a idiot question but am new to this cycle log thing.


 

It's where you should be mileage wise with your yearly target.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It's where you should be mileage wise with your yearly target.


 
whats the orange line in yours then? is it last years target/actual??


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> whats the orange line in yours then? is it last years target/actual??


 

Where I was at mileage wise last year.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Where I was at mileage wise last year.


 
every day is a school day! lol.


----------



## HLaB (10 May 2012)

ACS said:


> 364 miles behind. Lost almost 6 weeks due to a persistant calf injury. Had to miss out on a couple of Audax events as well.
> Back on the commuter (2x10mile) and may venture out over the weekend for a longer one.


Ouch, I hope you calf is fully healed. My mileage has been severely limited by no access to a bike until this week but even then its only a BSO folder.


----------



## billy1561 (11 May 2012)

HLaB said:


> Ouch, I hope you calf is fully healed. My mileage has been severely limited by no access to a bike until this week but even then its only a BSO folder.


Limited mileage!?! Good grief mate you're doing a fantastic job so far!


----------



## ACS (11 May 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Limited mileage!?! Good grief mate you're doing a fantastic job so far!


 And he's quick with it !


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Limited mileage!?! Good grief mate you're doing a fantastic job so far!


Look at it monthly or weekly; I've a ok mileage until near the end of April and then practically nothing after then.


----------



## The Jogger (16 May 2012)

I've forgotton how to transfer my mileage on to my tracker, could someone remind me please.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 May 2012)

You have to add your mileage to MyCyclingLog and then your tracker picks the data up from there after a few hours.


----------



## The Jogger (16 May 2012)

Thanks Helen, there's not a lot to add but it's a start.


----------



## PpPete (21 May 2012)

Added the weekend's Bryan Chapman.....
615 km in 30h46 minutes moving time (39h31 elapsed)
that's the way to jump a few places up the table, but no doubt will drift back down to my usual level over the next few weeks.


----------



## coffeejo (25 May 2012)

Less than 5 months in and I've just hit 50%. Happy face.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 May 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Less than 5 months in and I've just hit 50%. Happy face.


 
Sounds like somebody needs to update their annual target


----------



## coffeejo (25 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to update their annual target


----------



## Col5632 (25 May 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Less than 5 months in and I've just hit 50%. Happy face.


 
Well done, i've beaten last years record already and well on track to beat my target which i thought i would struggle to do


----------



## StuAff (25 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to update their annual target


+1


----------



## lukesdad (25 May 2012)

3 days mini tour dragging 35 Kgs of trailer over the pembrokshire hills tested the knee out, now just the small matter of a ton with the welsh posse tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> 3 days mini tour dragging 35 Kgs of trailer over the pembrokshire hills tested the knee out, now just the small matter of a ton with the welsh posse tomorrow


 

Sounds like you are getting back to normal then?
Still have a twinge in my knee I can feel, but it is slowly getting better. The strap certainly helps.
Have a quick 100 miler this sunday so will be a good test.


----------



## lukesdad (25 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Sounds like you are getting back to normal then?
> Still have a twinge in my knee I can feel, but it is slowly getting better. The strap certainly helps.
> Have a quick 100 miler this sunday so will be a good test.


I do hope so Ian, A twinge now and then and a dull ache after a long ride but the Ice pack does the job.


----------



## The Jogger (25 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to update their annual target


Yes, YOU!


----------



## Sittingduck (25 May 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Yes, YOU!


 
Mwahahaha... I'll have you know that I 'adjusted' it from 6k up to 7k, this very week


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 May 2012)

Well, wouldn't you know, the one year I exceed all previous targets, and my compatriots aren't numerous enough by half to keep up with you lot . Congratulations on the total, guys & girls.  I'm on target to do about 11,000 miles this year, so I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## coffeejo (26 May 2012)

victor said:


> Well, wouldn't you know, the one year I exceed all previous targets, and my compatriots aren't numerous enough by half to keep up with you lot . Congratulations on the total, guys & girls.  I'm on target to do about 11,000 miles this year, so I'm pretty happy with that.


"Pretty happy..."? PRETTY happy?

*falls off sofa*


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 May 2012)

victor said:


> Well, wouldn't you know, the one year I exceed all previous targets, and my compatriots aren't numerous enough by half to keep up with you lot . Congratulations on the total, guys & girls.  I'm on target to do about 11,000 miles this year, so I'm pretty happy with that.


Well at the moment we have fab weather (rather unusual!) so we're making the most of it and turning those pedals...


----------



## Garz (27 May 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well at the moment we have fab weather (rather unusual!) so we're making the most of it and turning those pedals...


 
Err, I would say April was the opposite. I covered less miles that month compared to the last three years I have been logging mileage. Poor April + Good May = average April, May


----------



## potsy (27 May 2012)

But it's too warm now  
Bring back April's cooling breeze and rain 

Almost 5 months into the year and I'm at 52% of my target, 600 miles up on where I should be, can have a month off and still be OK


----------



## Archie_tect (28 May 2012)

I'm still amazed by all of you. This is my first year keeping score- I'm enjoying the satisfaction of keeping ahead of my randomly selected target after a manic March but it's a real incentive and I've even encouraged Mrs A_T back onto her bike to do the Cyclone in June.

Thanks Aunty Helen for doing such a fantastic job.


----------



## MattHB (28 May 2012)

Cooler end of the week, a perfect 18ish by Friday down south.


----------



## Col5632 (29 May 2012)

Well ahead of my target, almost 300 miles ahead to be exact 

Seems little compared with most but im happy with it, 95% of my miles have been to work


----------



## Garz (29 May 2012)

Good job there Col, don't worry about others' mileage - some on here are reet mile munchers!


----------



## Col5632 (29 May 2012)

Garz said:


> Good job there Col, don't worry about others' mileage - some on here are reet mile munchers!


 
Thanks, like i said im happy with what i've done, i done 878 in the whole of last year and that was my record so im happy to be beating that already


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2012)

MCL is down for me at the moment.
Anyone else?


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 May 2012)

Yep, not working for me.


----------



## PpPete (31 May 2012)

Ditto


----------



## Jdratcliffe (31 May 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yep, not working for me.


+1 wanna add my commute


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2012)

It's back up and running..


----------



## Col5632 (31 May 2012)

Woop woop


----------



## PpPete (31 May 2012)

I don't do "miles" normally, my cycling being correctly recorded in kilometres...
However I'll make an exception today, having just gone past 2000 of those arcane imperial wotsits.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Jun 2012)

i'm way behind my target but now i'm audaxing and commuting it won't be long (september) before i'm back up to scratch. i hope so, last year was grim, mileage wise.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jun 2012)

I've just removed from the CC group all those who aren't logging this year (i.e. who had 0 miles).

If you want to rejoin then just do the linky thing and I will add you, but this means we get a more accurate idea of our mileage per person.


----------



## potsy (1 Jun 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> I've just removed from the CC group all those who aren't logging this year (i.e. who had 0 miles).
> 
> If you want to rejoin then just do the linky thing and I will add you, but this means we get a more accurate idea of our mileage per person.


That'll be MacB gone again then 

How many were there Helen?


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jun 2012)

Didn't count but I think about 30+. I have to delete them one-by-one which is a bit boring.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jun 2012)

Wahaay, got my biggest ever monthly total in May, 895.25 miles


----------



## Nebulous (2 Jun 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Wahaay, got my biggest ever monthly total in May, 895.25 miles


 
Same for me - I only got 628.03 though. At this rate I should catch that redline by the end of June!


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2012)

In probably the best month for cycling so far I only cycled 603.92 miles and I've got the feeling June will be similar or less!


----------



## lukesdad (6 Jun 2012)

Knee has gone again.... sorry folks not much mileage again this month, playing with the kids this time !


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jun 2012)

LD - you're a one man disaster zone! 

Get well soon mate


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Knee has gone again.... sorry folks not much mileage again this month, playing with the kids this time !


 

Sorry to hear that Mark. Fingers crossed for a swift recovery.
I did a 100k hilly ride today and my knee gave me jip also.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Jun 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> LD - you're a one man disaster zone!
> 
> Get well soon mate


It does seem that way at the mo, Wifey was rushed into hospital last nite as well.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2012)

lukesdad said:


> It does seem that way at the mo, Wifey was rushed into hospital last nite as well.


 

jeez mate, hope she's ok.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> jeez mate, hope she's ok.


 
Thanks Ian.


----------



## Garz (6 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> jeez mate, hope she's ok.


 
+1 here mate. My wife was also ordered in as she got some infections since the caesarean operation last week.


----------



## StuAff (6 Jun 2012)

Get well soon LD, and Mrs LD.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Knee has gone again.... sorry folks not much mileage again this month, playing with the kids this time !


Get well soon! I hope your wife is OK soon too!


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Jun 2012)

Hope the knee problem is soon better LD and also hope your wife is out of hospital soon and fully recovered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Jun 2012)

Not so good about your knee Ian, maybe best to give the long hilly rides a rest for a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jun 2012)

Hope it all goes well LD and the missus makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jun 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Hope it all goes well LD and the missus makes a speedy recovery.


+1 and Garz's missus as well.


----------



## Garz (8 Jun 2012)

coffeejo said:


> +1 and Garz's missus as well.


 
Thanks Jo.

She is still in hospital will have a better idea by the weekend if she's on the mend.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2012)

Garz said:


> Thanks Jo.
> 
> She is still in hospital will have a better idea by the weekend if she's on the mend.


 
Fingers crossed for a swift recovery Garz.


----------



## martint235 (10 Jun 2012)

Well managed to log over 300 miles for the ride up north and the FNRttC. Didn't move up the list though.


----------



## Garz (10 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> Well managed to log over 300 miles for the ride up north and the FNRttC. Didn't move up the list though.


 
Not surprising! The top 20 seem to be mile monsters and use the bikes to go to the fridge...


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

Garz said:


> Not surprising! The top 20 seem to be mile monsters and use the bikes to go to the fridge...


I do not. Unless the fridge is in Sainsbury's. In Guildford.


----------



## Col5632 (14 Jun 2012)

Thats me done my first 1000 miles  Something i have not done in a year before let alone 6 months


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jun 2012)

Well done, Col5632!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well done, Col5632!


 

And well done you Helles.... I noticed your mileage this year is much better then last...


----------



## Col5632 (14 Jun 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well done, Col5632!


 
Thanks  Looks like most people are beating previous best mileage


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Jun 2012)

I was having a look at all the various charts and stats you can pull out of this, quite enlightening.


----------



## musa (15 Jun 2012)

How do I get one of those charts that's in people signatures?


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And well done you Helles.... I noticed your mileage this year is much better then last...


Yeah, I got a bit lardy last year due to lack of miles (partly due to new dog and James being ill and stuff) so resolved to go back to 8,000 as a target as that's only 20 a day and should keep me reasonably healthy. My Berlin to London ride helped rather significantly to get ahead of that red line...


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jun 2012)

musa said:


> How do I get one of those charts that's in people signatures?


http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-get-a-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.91272/


----------



## musa (15 Jun 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-get-a-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.91272/


 
thank you for your help


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Thanks  Looks like most people are beating previous best mileage


It's all this Summer weather  that's keeping things interesting, just think how many miles we'll be able to do if we actually do get a Summer


----------



## HLaB (15 Jun 2012)

I


potsy said:


> It's all this Summer weather  that's keeping things interesting, just think how many miles we'll be able to do if we actually do get a Summer


I think May/June have been my lowest cycling months but I can't blame it on the weather


----------



## Col5632 (15 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> It's all this Summer weather  that's keeping things interesting, just think how many miles we'll be able to do if we actually do get a Summer


 
Most of my miles are commuting miles so wont make much difference to me


----------



## Garz (15 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> It's all this Summer weather  that's keeping things interesting, just think how many miles we'll be able to do if we actually do get a Summer


 
+1


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Jun 2012)

I see that we have reached 500,000 Kms so far this year which is very good, do we now make 1,000,000 Kms the target for this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martint235 (27 Jun 2012)

I'm currently on track to be 20 miles short of 1,000 for June. I can't really decide if I should do something about it or leave it for another month.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'm currently on track to be 20 miles short of 1,000 for June. I can't really decide if I should do something about it or leave it for another month.


 

You gotta go for it Mart.
Few more commutes left.. just add a few miles a day.


----------



## martint235 (27 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You gotta go for it Mart.
> Few more commutes left.. just add a few miles a day.


 It would be easier just to tag an extra 20 onto the end of Southend though.

Or I could bring Lelly on the commute tomorrow and head home via Toys Hill


----------



## StuAff (29 Jun 2012)

I've had my first 1k month, thanks to LonJOG- reached the magic number yesterday.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jun 2012)

Almost there...

Period Time Distance (mi) Avg Speed (mi/h) Ride Count
Month of June 59:26:29 959.00 16.13 49


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jun 2012)

^
^^
well done lads keep it up.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jun 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Almost there...


 
Sorted


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2012)

Nice one Ant.. great effort. And look at that avg speed....


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one Ant.. great effort. And look at that avg speed....


 
In these times of austerity, I have taken to cooking curry to take into work, for lunch... Rocket propulsion


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jun 2012)

Ive never tried the report button, I thought it was for something completely different off to try it...


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jun 2012)

....ooh !


----------



## redflightuk (1 Jul 2012)

Well that's been my best monthly total for a while. Mainly thanks to #LonJog
Month of June 93:16:31 1206.42 
​


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2012)

I think May/June have been my lowest cycling months and I can't see July being more productive.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jul 2012)

April was my best month with 616. To my surprise, June hasn't been my worst month so far. Even so, must do better this month.


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2012)

coffeejo said:


> April was my best month with 616. To my surprise, June hasn't been my worst month so far. Even so, must do better this month.


Well you've made a cracking start to July 

March and April were best for me, both 620+ miles, so far this year I have bettered the previous years figures each month, doubt I'll sustain that for the whole year but been good trying to


----------



## mcshroom (1 Jul 2012)

LonJOG took me over 1000 mile for the month for the first time too. Total 1029.2 miles for the month, even with no cycling over the Jubbly weekend


----------



## StuAff (2 Jul 2012)

Well done Ant & Marcus! I reached 1066 for June.


----------



## lukesdad (2 Jul 2012)

This could be my worst year ever ! It will take a monumental effort to avert.


----------



## Garz (2 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> I think May/June have been my lowest cycling months and I can't see July being more productive.


 
April/June poor due to the amount of rain for me! Newborn has also changed the frequency I can get out these days.


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2012)

Garz said:


> April/June poor due to the amount of rain for me! Newborn has also changed the frequency I can get out these days.


Congarz again on the new arrival!


----------



## jayonabike (4 Jul 2012)

Absolutely crap few months of cycling from me, mainly due to shift change at work and the bloody weather. My commute is only 1 mile each way, so the majority of my cycling is for pleasure. April, May & June last year was 969, 864 & 902 miles cycled. This year it's 460, 449 & 290 miles. 290 miles, in June for christ sake, & July isn't looking any better. I'm getting really fed up with this weather, and to top it off I've put on a little weight


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2012)

Just reach the halfway point of my target.
Am way behind last year but this is due to my knee problem.


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Just reach the halfway point of my target.
> Am way behind last year but this is due to my knee problem.


Good going nonetheless. I'm about level, I think. Not setting a target, as I know I'll end up getting all competitive on MCL and the (BikeRadar Commuting) SCStats anyway...


----------



## lukesdad (4 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Just reach the halfway point of my target.
> Am way behind last year but this is due to my knee problem.


 You just had to mention that word didn't you ! Anyway fingers crossed


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jul 2012)

I am experimenting with working harder on the bike (i.e. keeping my HR above 150) to see if I can speed up a little generally. I've been doing this for a week or so and trying to do a 20 miler each day at a good pace (for me), i.e. averaging about 12mph. Obviously if I'm cycling to somewhere where I have to be off the bike I don't work as hard as I don't want to get too sweaty.

Anyway, it seems to be working as my average speed for July is 12.16mph and was a lot more before I went out for a ride with my husband today (much slower); I think it was about 12.5 before that, and that's after 160ish miles. Recumbent trikes can be hard work and I am rather tortoise-like in my riding sometimes but I think this might be making a difference. I am certainly getting up hills a little faster.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 Jul 2012)

I amended my mileage and need to catch up again! I treated myself to commuting my car for a few days last week

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edindave (7 Jul 2012)

Well I've dropped about 20 places since the start of June. Cycling basically went out the window due to the missus walking out on me. I've not had any free time to myself for over 3 weeks - I'm either working, on call, or being a part-time single dad (to a demanding 2 1/2 yr old) the whole time. And to make matters worse I've been smoking too. Bad times. 
I'm going to get back into it next week and give the fags the boot. New fixed machine to help give me some motivation. I'll be back.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> Well I've dropped about 20 places since the start of June. Cycling basically went out the window due to the missus walking out on me. I've not had any free time to myself for over 3 weeks - I'm either working, on call, or being a part-time single dad (to a demanding 2 1/2 yr old) the whole time. And to make matters worse I've been smoking too. Bad times.
> I'm going to get back into it next week and give the fags the boot. New fixed machine to help give me some motivation. I'll be back.


Yikes, good luck!


----------



## Nebulous (8 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> Well I've dropped about 20 places since the start of June. Cycling basically went out the window due to the missus walking out on me. I've not had any free time to myself for over 3 weeks - I'm either working, on call, or being a part-time single dad (to a demanding 2 1/2 yr old) the whole time. And to make matters worse I've been smoking too. Bad times.
> I'm going to get back into it next week and give the fags the boot. New fixed machine to help give me some motivation. I'll be back.


 
It's hard to know what to say to something like that, but good luck from me as well, both in working through your relationship issues, and in ditching the fags.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> Well I've dropped about 20 places since the start of June. Cycling basically went out the window due to the missus walking out on me. I've not had any free time to myself for over 3 weeks - I'm either working, on call, or being a part-time single dad (to a demanding 2 1/2 yr old) the whole time. And to make matters worse I've been smoking too. Bad times.
> I'm going to get back into it next week and give the fags the boot. New fixed machine to help give me some motivation. I'll be back.


 

Best of luck to you Dave. Sincerely hope things get sorted for you.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jul 2012)

Best of luck Dave. It really isn't about the bike...


----------



## Baggy (8 Jul 2012)

Blimey, that's a lot to deal with all in one go - good luck...


----------



## Baggy (8 Jul 2012)

My mileage is a few hundred down on this time last year, mostly due to the cruddy weather. 

Have taken a different approach to riding his year, am commuting less (only about 2x per week) but doing one longer ride in the week and weekend rides overall have been longer. It seems to be working well in terms of fitness, keeping my knee happy and, best of all, am enjoying my rides a lot more 

Am keeping a close eye on potsy and coffeejo, reckon it's going to be handbags at dawn on the 31st December


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jul 2012)

Baggy said:


> Am keeping a close eye on potsy and coffeejo, reckon it's going to be handbags at dawn on the 31st December


I really need to get my derrière back in the game before Monsieur Fat Cat vanishes into the distance.


----------



## Baggy (8 Jul 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I really need to get my derrière back in the game before Monsieur Fat Cat vanishes into the distance.


 C'mon jo!


----------



## edindave (9 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the kind words of support folks. It's a big adjustment but things will work out.


----------



## Garz (9 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> Thanks for the kind words of support folks. It's a big adjustment but things will work out.


 
Keep at it Dave, hopefully time will be the healer!


----------



## jayonabike (9 Jul 2012)

And there's me moaning about the weather. I hope life gets better for you soon Dave.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> Well I've dropped about 20 places since the start of June. Cycling basically went out the window due to the missus walking out on me. I've not had any free time to myself for over 3 weeks - I'm either working, on call, or being a part-time single dad (to a demanding 2 1/2 yr old) the whole time. And to make matters worse I've been smoking too. Bad times.
> I'm going to get back into it next week and give the fags the boot. New fixed machine to help give me some motivation. I'll be back.


 
Hard times for you, I hope things work out. My advice if you need it would be to forget about the cycling for a while and focus on yourself and your child. Ditch the fags. Your child, your health and your wealth will thank you. Before you know it your 2.5 yr old will be 5 or 6 and doing 10-15 mile countryside rides with you so make sure you don't lose touch, These are the best years you will get with your son/daughter?

Perhaps I should change my advice a little, don't forget about the cycling completely. Getting out there for a few hours occasionally to clear your head might be what you need to stay sane and keep things in perspective. Just don't worry about mileage logs and fitness levels, they can keep for later.

Good luck


----------



## edindave (9 Jul 2012)

Cheers guys 
Legs are itching to get out and ride. But my wee boy is my No. 1 priority at the moment.
Once we work out a routine I'll be able to plan my time better and get some rides in. I've got this Sat a.m. free so I'll get a club run in this week 
Thank god TdF is on - at least I'm getting some armchair cycling in  lol


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2012)

Baggy said:


> Am keeping a close eye on potsy and coffeejo, reckon it's going to be handbags at dawn on the 31st December





coffeejo said:


> I really need to get my derrière back in the game before Monsieur Fat Cat vanishes into the distance.





Baggy said:


> C'mon jo!


Hey, my handbag fetish is only a rumour 

Our friendly rivalry has been good so far this year, we are both quite a bit ahead of where we should be, and the 'race' looks like it will be close.
Obviously I'm going to win, as that derriere is far too big to sustain this kind of effort for the whole year


----------



## coffeejo (9 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Hey, my handbag fetish is only a rumour
> 
> Our friendly rivalry has been good so far this year, we are both quite a bit ahead of where we should be, and the 'race' looks like it will be close.
> Obviously I'm going to win, as that derriere is far too big to sustain this kind of effort for the whole year


----------



## Garz (9 Jul 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Perhaps I should change my advice a little, don't forget about the cycling completely. Getting out there for a few hours occasionally to clear your head might be what you need to stay sane and keep things in perspective.


 
+1 good advice, helped me through my mother dying of cancer last year.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (10 Jul 2012)

how do you join the group? i have been logging my rides on mycyclinglog for the last couple of years, have just over 2000 miles done for this year so thought joining may well get me motivated to up the mileage a bit


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2012)

oldgreyandslow said:


> how do you join the group? i have been logging my rides on mycyclinglog for the last couple of years, have just over 2000 miles done for this year so thought joining may well get me motivated to up the mileage a bit


 

Click on the Cycle Chat group. At the top there is a 'join' link. Click on that.
And once dearest Auntie Helen has seen your request you should be in.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## Edwards80 (10 Jul 2012)

oldgreyandslow said:


> how do you join the group? i have been logging my rides on mycyclinglog for the last couple of years, have just over 2000 miles done for this year so thought joining may well get me motivated to up the mileage a bit


 
http://www.mycyclinglog.com/group_join.php Type cyclechat into this box and send the request 

Edit: Doh, beaten to it


----------



## oldgreyandslow (10 Jul 2012)

Thanks both


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Jul 2012)

Oldgreyandslow is now added.


----------



## Baggy (11 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Our friendly rivalry





coffeejo said:


>




This might become interesting if there's another harsh winter up north and a slightly milder one in the south...


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2012)

Baggy said:


> This might become interesting if there's another harsh winter up north and a slightly milder one in the south...


I can always come down there to get some miles in 

11 days off work soon, no commuting miles to keep me ahead


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> I can always come down there to get some miles in
> 
> *11 days off work soon, no commuting miles to keep me ahead*


 
And what's stopping you going out and cracking a few 50 milers?


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Jul 2012)

My milage total will be static for a while. I had 'an off' on Sunday and have broken my clavicle into two peices and have just spent 4 days in hospital. I've had an operation and it's now held together with two long screws. The Doctor reckons it could be three months before they come out. I'm not very happy ATM and sleeping is not so good either!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> My milage total will be static for a while. I had 'an off' on Sunday and have broken my clavicle into two peices and have just spent 4 days in hospital. I've had an operation and it's now held together with two long screws. The Doctor reckons it could be three months before they come out. I'm not very happy ATM and sleeping is not so good either!!!!!!!!!!


 

Ouch, bloody hell mate. Sounds horrible.
Fingers crossed for a swift recovery.
Stock up on the old CoCodamol for nightimes. You're gonna need it my friend.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Jul 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> My milage total will be static for a while. I had 'an off' on Sunday and have broken my clavicle into two peices and have just spent 4 days in hospital. I've had an operation and it's now held together with two long screws. The Doctor reckons it could be three months before they come out. I'm not very happy ATM and sleeping is not so good either!!!!!!!!!!


 
Bloody hell - sorry to hear that Keith. Get well soon!!!!!!


----------



## HLaB (12 Jul 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> My milage total will be static for a while. I had 'an off' on Sunday and have broken my clavicle into two peices and have just spent 4 days in hospital. I've had an operation and it's now held together with two long screws. The Doctor reckons it could be three months before they come out. I'm not very happy ATM and sleeping is not so good either!!!!!!!!!!


Ouch, heal fast Keith!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (13 Jul 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> My milage total will be static for a while. I had 'an off' on Sunday and have broken my clavicle into two peices and have just spent 4 days in hospital. I've had an operation and it's now held together with two long screws. The Doctor reckons it could be three months before they come out. I'm not very happy ATM and sleeping is not so good either!!!!!!!!!!



Get well soon mate! Sounds very painful

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jul 2012)

Ouch Keith! GWS. Does this mean that you can watch the Tour all evening though? (not sure what time it'd be on for you)


----------



## Garz (13 Jul 2012)

GWS Keith!


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Jul 2012)

Thanks to all of you for the good wishes. Unfortunately I can't get the TdF on TV out here so I just follow the written commentary on Cyclingnews but because of the time difference I usually read it at the start of a stage and go to bed, then get up again early in the morning to read the full report.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jul 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> Thanks to all of you for the good wishes. Unfortunately I can't get the TdF on TV out here so I just follow the written commentary on Cyclingnews but because of the time difference I usually read it at the start of a stage and go to bed, then get up again early in the morning to read the full report.


Try steephill.tv you might be able to get it there


----------



## Baggy (13 Jul 2012)

Sorry to hear that Keith - it must be painful as post 2137 didn't contain a single exclamation mark  
Hope you heal well, and quickly.


----------



## vernon (15 Jul 2012)

Baggy said:


> Sorry to hear that Keith - it must be painful as post 2137 didn't contain a single exclamation mark
> Hope you heal well, and quickly.


 
I was about to make the very same comment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............

Apart from using Keith's unused allocation of exclamation marks.


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Jul 2012)

Baggy said:


> Sorry to hear that Keith - it must be painful as post 2137 didn't contain a single exclamation mark
> Hope you heal well, and quickly.


 
Thanks for the good wishes, Baggy. Must admit I've not felt so well in the last few days and with no left hand/arm in use the exclamation marks got overlooked. But just for you and Vernon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jul 2012)

Put your feet up, for a bit,its tough being injured. Hope you make a rapid recovery.


----------



## Col5632 (17 Jul 2012)

Sounds very painful, GWS!


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Jul 2012)

Bad news and good news. My shoulder is still giving some pain and will be in the sling for at least one more week but the good news is that I had the first stint on the Turbo yesterday and that went OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> Bad news and good news. My shoulder is still giving some pain and will be in the sling for at least one more week but the good news is that I had the first stint on the Turbo yesterday and that went OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Nice one Keith.
Looks like you will be back on the bike sooner rather then later.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jul 2012)

Who is 'Eck' on MCL? Geezer logged a 318 mile ride on Sunday to leapfrog back over me into 7th!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Who is 'Eck' on MCL? Geezer logged a 318 mile ride on Sunday to leapfrog back over me into 7th!


 
That's Alex, another one of our sweatie chums....
Has done some good mileage over the years.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jul 2012)

Damn him!!


----------



## martint235 (27 Jul 2012)

May have done the 24 hour time trial, that was last weekend wasn't it?


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jul 2012)

Dunno but hopefully that means he has a cpl of easy weeks now to recover 


Come to think of it, yes. I read something about a 24 hour thing last weekend. Could have been on an island off the Welsh coast or somewhere like that.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jul 2012)

Eck's a good 'un.

And here's a photo I found in Germany for him:


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2012)

Only 27 and a bit miles today but enough to put me ahead of Charlie B!!


----------



## Col5632 (7 Aug 2012)

Im guessing the ticker site is down/slow?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2012)

it takes a while to update sometimes


----------



## Col5632 (7 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> it takes a while to update sometimes


 
Added some miles yesterday morning and its still not changed


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Added some miles yesterday morning and its still not changed


 

Remember the chap who generates the link is in Australia.
So will always be a little behind.
That and he's probs a little peeved that the Poms have whipped the arses of the Aussies in the 'lympics.


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2012)

Passed the 4000 mile mark on the way home today, and am 77% into my yearly target 

Come on coffeejo, stop slacking girl


----------



## martint235 (10 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Passed the 4000 mile mark on the way home today, and am 77% into my yearly target
> 
> Come on coffeejo, stop slacking girl


 4,000 miles? It must be those armwarmers holding you back Potsy!


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> 4,000 miles? It must be those armwarmers holding you back Potsy!


Shut it you 
Not wore them since at least .....June


----------



## coffeejo (10 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Passed the 4000 mile mark on the way home today, and am 77% into my yearly target
> 
> Come on coffeejo, stop slacking girl


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Aug 2012)

I just passed the 7,000 mile mark (including more climbing than I've ever done before, about 185 vertical km (115 miles)) . I've set my yearly goal this year to be 17,000km (about 10,550 miles), but I do believe I'm on track to exceed it. So, Olympics notwithstanding, some of us can give you some decent competition .


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2012)

victor said:


> I just passed the 7,000 mile mark (including more climbing than I've ever done before, about 185 vertical km (115 miles)) . I've set my yearly goal this year to be 17,000km (about 10,550 miles), but I do believe I'm on track to exceed it. So, Olympics notwithstanding, some of us can give you some decent competition .


 

Hey Vic, good to hear from you bud. Nice one on the mileage.
I would have reached that figure also if I had not been off the bike for 3 weeks with bad knee.

Not a good Olympics over all for you guys was it? Whats the reaction down under about that?


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2012)




----------



## Col5632 (16 Aug 2012)

I'm well ahead of target, not much to some of you guys but im pleased with it


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (16 Aug 2012)

Well i'm about to shove the three bikes in the shed and use one of my three cars instead.  
I've virtually hit my target for this year.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Hey Vic, good to hear from you bud. Nice one on the mileage.
> I would have reached that figure also if I had not been off the bike for 3 weeks with bad knee.
> 
> Not a good Olympics over all for you guys was it? Whats the reaction down under about that?


Oh, what you might expect in any Westernised country where the govt has thrown ridiculous amounts of money at athletes, only to get a smaller return than usual! 

Personally, I think the problem is that these sports, particularly at this level, are too focussed on the financial aspect, and the athletes no doubt feel the pressure because of it. The "goldfish bowl" effect due to various social media doesn't exactly help, either.

Sorry to hear about the knee. I've managed to avoid injury, despite doing more km and hills than ever before, but I must admit my legs ache all the time, so I haven't got off Scot-free.

Regards,

--- Victor (your friendly Colonial trash-talker).


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Aug 2012)

OK so, who the hell is 'fungus'? He has just joined and logged a single update for 6505.60 miles, thereby pushing me down into 9th! 

On the plus side, I have just logged a PB on the ride into work and look forward to viewing the Strava summary later this evening


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> OK so, who the hell is 'fungus'? He has just joined and logged a single update for 6505.60 miles, thereby pushing me down into 9th!
> 
> On the plus side, I have just logged a PB on the ride into work and look forward to viewing the Strava summary later this evening


 

Blimey Ant, not going to be long until you break that 20 mark..


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Aug 2012)

Cheers Ian. I was at 19.9 avg (for the trip), approaching the junction of Kennington Rd and Kennington Lane but knew it would only move one way, from that point on because it snarls up round the back of Waterloo. Amazing the difference a little breeze from the tail and less traffic can make. Not looking forward to when the schools go back, TBH!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2012)

I can only dream of that average on my commute. Too much traffic and lights make it near impossible...I know.. I have tried lol


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Aug 2012)

I came all the way up CS7 from Tooting Broadway to Kennington, so mucho lights but I think leaving at 6:30 makes a huge difference too. Having said that it's normally pretty busy by the time I reach Clapham High St, just got lucky Today. Not my usual route though,as I dont normally join it until Clapham South tube, where I come out from Nightingale Ln.

As a sidenote: It's a longshot but if the 'Monty Burns Lookin' Geezer' who was RLJing at high speed and undertook me and also tried to half-wheel me at one point just so happens to be reading this... you're a knob-end! That is all


----------



## Garz (17 Aug 2012)

Smiiithhherrssss


----------



## Col5632 (19 Aug 2012)

Thanks to a 40 mile ride today im 63 miles off my target


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Aug 2012)

First ride back on the bike today after the accident. Only 30 Km but shoulder was still giving some pain so will have to gradually get back to the normal riding mileage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (20 Aug 2012)

I've changed my mind ... i'm not going to give up once i hit my target. 

In fact i expect to go flying up the leaderboard over the next few months, based on last years activities.
Basically i don't cycle much in the heat, but clock 300-600 miles per month in the cold.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> First ride back on the bike today after the accident. Only 30 Km but shoulder was still giving some pain so will have to gradually get back to the normal riding mileage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Good to her Keith


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (20 Aug 2012)

Finished work at 5pm, bunged on the cycling gear and went straight on a ride.
36.6 miles at 15.1mph on my cheap n cheerful winter road bike. (Made in bangladesh ... that cheap).
Started to bonk a bit at 25 miles due to not eating enough food to support a day at work, then a ride in the evening!!.


----------



## Col5632 (26 Aug 2012)

65 miles done today and target for the whole year beaten


----------



## mcshroom (26 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> OK so, who the hell is 'fungus'? He has just joined and logged a single update for 6505.60 miles, thereby pushing me down into 9th!
> 
> On the plus side, I have just logged a PB on the ride into work and look forward to viewing the Strava summary later this evening



This is fungus






That pictures from Paris-Brest-Paris last year. He's an audaxer and I've met him a few times but I see him more on YACF than here.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (26 Aug 2012)

It appears i have cracked 150 miles this past 7 days, none of the rides exceeded 40 miles either ... just enough to avoid the soaps on tv!!


----------



## snorri (27 Aug 2012)

All you guys meeting annual targets and the year not yet eight months old, and not great cycling weather either. Methinks some of you have been setting your targets rather low, not giving yourselves a real challenge.
Me? I have done 168 miles less than I should have done at this time of year, if I am to meet my annual target. Another hogmanay of cycling at this rate.


----------



## Norry1 (27 Aug 2012)

Snorri - you need to do a few more (or less miles). The Group table makes me laugh when it shows Snorry followed by Norry (or vice versa).


----------



## martint235 (27 Aug 2012)

Well a cheeky 65 miles in 3:44 has taken me over the 1,000 mile mark for August. It may also be a personal best but need to check

EDIT: It is indeed a new PB. Didn't feel that quick but knocked 6 mins off previous best for that route.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> Well a cheeky 65 miles in 3:44 has taken me over the 1,000 mile mark for August. It may also be a personal best but need to check


 

Well done mate.
Same for me.. a nice cheeky 110 miler today with mista preston has also taken me over the 1000 for August.


----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2012)

Well done both of you.
Did a ton yesterday to Brighton and back, just under 800 in the last month.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Aug 2012)

I am currently offshore, so no miles for 2 weeks, however, September is almost totally free, so expect to log some decent numbers then.


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Aug 2012)

Congratulations to you 1000 mile breakers and also StuAff. I doubt I'll reach a 1000 mile month but I'm getting in regular rides now so should at least contribute to the CC total in MCL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Col5632 (28 Aug 2012)

snorri said:


> All you guys meeting annual targets and the year not yet eight months old, and not great cycling weather either. Methinks some of you have been setting your targets rather low, not giving yourselves a real challenge.
> Me? I have done 168 miles less than I should have done at this time of year, if I am to meet my annual target. Another hogmanay of cycling at this rate.


 
I had only done 878 miles in the whole of last year so thought 1500 was a decent enough target but i barely went out at the weekend last year and now its most weekends for me and of course forum rides


----------



## Edwards80 (28 Aug 2012)

Haha I was not cycling at all last year so I thought 5000 was pushing it. According to the goals screen I now only need to do 3 miles a day to reach my target.

Best call off doing the Manchester 100 this weekend in favour of a 6 hour pie eating session then


----------



## snorri (28 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I had only done 878 miles in the whole of last year so thought 1500 was a decent enough target but i barely went out at the weekend last year and now its most weekends for me and of course forum rides


Well done there Col5632,
You're right, 878 to 1500 is a good increase! Don't forget , MCL does allow you to revise your target upwards.


----------



## Col5632 (28 Aug 2012)

snorri said:


> Well done there Col5632,
> You're right, 878 to 1500 is a good increase! Don't forget , MCL does allow you to revise your target upwards.


 
I've beat my target so im happy, ill just make it even harder next year


----------



## martint235 (29 Aug 2012)

My annual target was fairly nominal as this year was meant to be about the type of riding I was doing rather than the distance. Didn't really work out so far but still time.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Aug 2012)

Home again. 55km logged today. Get in.


----------



## Col5632 (29 Aug 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Home again. 55km logged today. Get in.


 
What was your route?


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Aug 2012)

Got another thousand+ this month! That's a hattrick  I know my mileage will dip off again from October onwards but it would be nice to put in another 'grand month', in Sept.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> What was your route?


From Callander up over the brae to the Aberfoyle junction, down to the A811 turn off near Balfron, along to the Kippen junction, left to Thornhill and over the mini braes to home again. Couple wee hills and a bit of flat.

Edit - Forgot to say, another section of the Thornhill to Callander road is being resurfaced now, anything will be an improvement.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Got another thousand+ this month! That's a hattrick  I know my mileage will dip off again from October onwards but it would be nice to put in another 'grand month', in Sept.


nice one !


----------



## Baggy (29 Aug 2012)

Am not sure I'll ever manage a 1000 mile month, let alone consecutive ones  Have recently donated my longest ride to date to the cause though 

Rather than an annual total have just decided I'm setting a 50,000 miles by the time I'm 50 target, just about to tick over 25,000 miles in the 8 years I've been logging and have a similar amount of time for the next 25,000. Hope mycyclinglogs is still running then


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2012)

Good work Mr Sitting Duck.
Impressive stuff.


This August will be my biggest monthly mileage since I started logging rides. A total of 1147 miles.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Aug 2012)

Sounds like a great, long-term motivator Baggy! Good luck, although I'm not sure you will need it 


Excellent stuff, Ian! I've been off this week, which has helped and have logged 1 decent length ride (Yesterday) and might try to get another done Tomorrow, if the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## potsy (29 Aug 2012)

Baggy's only 42?  

Well done on the massive monthly totals guys.

I *should beat my own best month this time, 3 more commutes will just do it for me, though it will be 640+ rather than 1000


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Aug 2012)

I am wondering if I should set myself an intermediate monthly challenge at times, when I know I shall be at home more, eg September, maybe 1500km or something.
If I can nail 120km in 2 days then I will have a 1000km August, nae so bad after spending 2 weeks offshore too.


----------



## Baggy (29 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Baggy's only 42?


Not there quite yet...and now I'm not sharing my birthday cake with you when it does happen


----------



## Baggy (29 Aug 2012)

Have to say I'm impressed with anyone who is racking up loads of commuting miles, I've been enjoying my rides a lot more since deciding to commute less. Can't imagine going back to doing 4 days a week now.


----------



## Nebulous (31 Aug 2012)

Well I think I set my target about right. I knew it would be slow at the beginning of the year, as I had a lot on. It got slightly better though, and I've been chasing that red line ever since.


----------



## Edwards80 (8 Sep 2012)

Thanks to the century ride today with 400bhp, Potsy, Ed and Skolly - I have just done my target for the year  Quite chuffed! I probably did a couple of hundred miles in total last year . . . I've done 344 miles this week alone!

Quite fun, this bike riding lark.


----------



## terry_gardener (8 Sep 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Thanks to the century ride today with 400bhp, Potsy and Skolly - I have just done my target for the year  Quite chuffed! I probably did a couple of hundred miles in total last year . . . I've done 344 miles this week alone!
> 
> Quite fun, this bike riding lark.
> 
> View attachment 12456


 
i have also passed my yearly target which is alot lower than yours. however you have done more miles this week than i have done all year. lol


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2012)

I passed Arallsopp!!! Albeit probably very briefly! Now I just have to work on getting past his average speed


----------



## Breedon (13 Sep 2012)

I joined up to the group now, how do i get the cyclyogs thingy in my sig?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2012)

Breedon said:


> I joined up to the group now, how do i get the cyclyogs thingy in my sig?


 

Click *HERE *
And please note that it will not appear instantly. It can take up to 24 hours to show.


----------



## Breedon (13 Sep 2012)

Cheers ianrauk, looks like it works all ready


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2012)

Breedon said:


> Cheers ianrauk, looks like it works all ready


 

Lucky you!


----------



## arallsopp (18 Sep 2012)

martint235 said:


> I passed Arallsopp!!! Albeit probably very briefly! Now I just have to work on getting past his average speed


 
You bugg3r. If I keep going to the States once a month, you'll stay ahead too. Ted's bringing my average down (which is otherwise all "sh1t! I'm late for work! Riiiiiiide!!!!") but his new bike will soon see us right... Oh yes.


----------



## martint235 (18 Sep 2012)

arallsopp said:


> You bugg3r. If I keep going to the* States once a month*, you'll stay ahead too. Ted's bringing my average down (which is otherwise all "sh1t! I'm late for work! Riiiiiiide!!!!") but his new bike will soon see us right... Oh yes.


No excuse. I keep offering to go in your place!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Sep 2012)

try keeping up the mileage when you are offshore 2 weeks a month ! Means you have to go out in all weathers, but that's okay really.


----------



## Telemark (22 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the link to the instructions, Ian, I've now got a MCL ticker, too! 
A very slow start to the year, not helped by falling off in June and cracking my elbow , but the last 3 months have been the best mileage in a long time ... have finally caught up with and overtaken my red line and started to do silly things such as extending my commute just because I fancy it 
Now to keep this up as we head into the cold dark wet & windy season... 

T


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Sep 2012)

Nebulous said:


> Well I think I set my target about right. I knew it would be slow at the beginning of the year, as I had a lot on. It got slightly better though, and I've been chasing that red line ever since.


Mine's similar, except that I stayed ahead of the red line right from the start, and it's been chasing me ever since! 
I'm wondering now how far ahead of the goal I'll end up...
I've recently signed up for the Audax Alpine Classic (the 250km option), so will be doing some major hill-climbing (and lots of distance) as Summer approaches, in practice for the big day


----------



## martint235 (26 Sep 2012)

Bugger. Arallsopp and CharlieB have overtaken me again!! I think I'm going to have to actually get out and do some riding!


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Sep 2012)

LD keeps leap-frogging me, thanks to his ridiculously long commutes :rollseyes:

I also think people should log properly, not just put in one mass long ride for the year...! Especially if they happen to be above me in the league... I mean - it's just not tennis!


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Sep 2012)

martint235 said:


> Bugger. Arallsopp and CharlieB have overtaken me again!! I think I'm going to have to actually get out and do some riding!


I see we're neck and neck too, although I might be doing a bit less now the weather is going grot.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> LD keeps leap-frogging me, thanks to his ridiculously long commutes :rollseyes:
> 
> I also think people should log properly, not just put in one mass long ride for the year...! Especially if they happen to be above me in the league... I mean - it's just not tennis!


 

And at least post now and again on Cycle Chat.....

The way you are going Ant.. you're gonna have to raise your yearly target. You will get 10'000 easy this year.


----------



## martint235 (26 Sep 2012)

Auntie Helen said:


> I see we're neck and neck too, although I might be doing a bit less now the weather is going grot.


 How come you're ranked 15 up 1 and I'm 17 down 2 when I've done a little bit further???


----------



## Col5632 (26 Sep 2012)

martint235 said:


> How come you're ranked 15 up 1 and I'm 17 down 2 when I've done a little bit further???


 
It takes a few hours to update usually


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And at least post now and again on Cycle Chat.....
> 
> The way you are going Ant.. you're gonna have to raise your yearly target. You will get 10'000 easy this year.


 
I almost adjusted it again to 10k last week but by my estimation I will be a few hundred short. Trying to hammer out an extra 300 or so in December isn't a prospect I relish 

Nevertheless... I will adjust it now and see if I can reach it!


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Sep 2012)

martint235 said:


> How come you're ranked 15 up 1 and I'm 17 down 2 when I've done a little bit further???


And that has now changed - I have a slight lurgy so didn't ride today. It doesn't take long to plummet down the standings...


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I almost adjusted it again to 10k last week but by my estimation I will be a few hundred short. Trying to hammer out an extra 300 or so in December isn't a prospect I relish
> 
> Nevertheless... I will adjust it now and see if I can reach it!


 
See my new ticker... Looks like it's going to be tight!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Oct 2012)

I see I have a bit of catching up to do


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2012)

Past the 8000 cycling miles for the year today.. so chuffed with that.
Will definitely reach my yearly target now. 
Am about 700 miles down though due to a knee injury keeping me off the bike for 3 weeks back in March.....other wise I would have upped the target to 11,000 miles.

And it will be the 4th year in a row of 10,000+ miles a year.
Phew I'm now knackered blowing my own trumpet.
As you where....


----------



## lukesdad (1 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And at least post now and again on Cycle Chat.....
> 
> The way you are going Ant.. you're gonna have to raise your yearly target. You will get 10'000 easy this year.


 You wouldn't want me posting any more than I do Ian


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2012)

I've hit my target - should I up it? I wasn't intending to - 5,000 miles was going to be a push. However, 6,000 it will be for this year.

Next year I'm setting a target of 7,500 though.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Oct 2012)

I've had a week off the bike (apart from 3 short rides) due to lurgy. It's very depressing!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2012)

lukesdad said:


> You wouldn't want me posting any more than I do Ian


 

LoL. You are the last person I was referring to geezer...
And what's up wiv ya? You do need to post more.. you getting soft in your twilight years or something?


----------



## coffeejo (2 Oct 2012)

I've not really put in the miles recently so am chuffed to bits that I've just hit 90% of my target! Less than 500 miles to do!


----------



## lukesdad (2 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> LoL. You are the last person I was referring to geezer...
> And what's up wiv ya? You do need to post more.. you getting soft in your twilight years or something?


 Twilight years my arse


----------



## Seryth (2 Oct 2012)

I rode a 400 mi trip at the beginning of summer in France, should I just add that as one journey, or should I add the records for each day separately (I have them all...)


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I've not really put in the miles recently so am chuffed to bits that I've just hit 90% of my target! Less than 500 miles to do!


Nice one Jo, I have just hit 95% 
6000 next year?


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Oct 2012)

It depends how bored you are, I suppose.


----------



## Seryth (2 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> It depends how bored you are, I suppose.


I'll do it properly, seeing as I've got some time on my hands!


----------



## coffeejo (2 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Nice one Jo, I have just hit 95%
> 6000 next year?


This year, I think ... or are you planning on driving to work for the rest of winter?


----------



## billy1561 (2 Oct 2012)

I have hit 2500 so far and my best ever was 1800 last year so im well pleased. It's bugger all compared with some of you lads and lasses but im happy enough


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2012)

Seryth said:


> I rode a 400 mi trip at the beginning of summer in France, should I just add that as one journey, or should I add the records for each day separately (I have them all...)


 

up to you...


----------



## Seryth (2 Oct 2012)

Also, just requested to join the CC.net group.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Oct 2012)

Your request has been granted, Seryth


----------



## Seryth (2 Oct 2012)

[child voice] Thankyouu, Auntie Helen! [/child voice]


----------



## Psyklon (2 Oct 2012)

billy1561 said:


> I have hit 2500 so far and my best ever was 1800 last year so im well pleased. It's bugger all compared with some of you lads and lasses but im happy enough


I'll be out with you loads next year Billy and probably start my own log! This weather of late is awful!


----------



## billy1561 (3 Oct 2012)

Psyklon said:


> I'll be out with you loads next year Billy and probably start my own log! This weather of late is awful!



I find the log gives me an incentive to use the bike when sometimes it's easier not to. Look forward to next summer already mate


----------



## lukesdad (3 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> LD keeps leap-frogging me, thanks to his ridiculously long commutes :rollseyes:
> 
> I also think people should log properly, not just put in one mass long ride for the year...! Especially if they happen to be above me in the league... I mean - it's just not tennis!


 Monsieur le Duc you will be glad to know that due to last nights horrendous weather, I only traveled one way yesterday and today, what you might not be quite so glad to hear is, a window of oppurtunity has appeared at the weekend to sneak in a few miles


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Oct 2012)

May a thousand sheep block your path and the rain come down on you!


----------



## lukesdad (3 Oct 2012)

By jove !!!!!!!!!!! 

I think he means it to


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Oct 2012)

Too right I mean it 

As long as you beat Fungus, I'll let you off.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2012)

lukesdad said:


> By jove !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think he means it to


 


Sittingduck said:


> May a thousand sheep block your path and the rain come down on you!


 
They way you two are battling away.. I had better watch my back...you are both catching up fast.


----------



## lukesdad (3 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Too right I mean it
> 
> As long as you beat Fungus, I'll let you off.


 Does Ian have an ailment im unaware of ?... Oh I see


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Does Ian have an ailment im unaware of ?... Oh I see


 

arf arf.....cheeky monkey


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Oct 2012)

First time I've had a target using MCL, so though I'm happy I'll hit 1500 I lost the whole of September due to having my appendix taken out which has been really frustrating! Maybe go for 2000 next year and see how it goes!
Well done you lot for some truly impressive cycling.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Oct 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> First time I've had a target using MCL, so though I'm happy I'll hit 1500 I lost the whole of September due to having my appendix taken out which has been really frustrating! Maybe go for 2000 next year and see how it goes!
> Well done you lot for some truly impressive cycling.


Excuses, excuses


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Excuses, excuses


I've already got my 2013 excuse rehearsed...


----------



## coffeejo (3 Oct 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> I've already got my 2013 excuse rehearsed...


...and all the way through to end of the decade


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Oct 2012)

2017... sorry- got a bone in my leg.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Oct 2012)

2018... taken up running 
No, sorry, can't lie...


----------



## Seryth (3 Oct 2012)

I can't get the MCL widget to work... I'm using the code:

```
http://locksrandomwebservices.appspot.com/MyCyclingLogProgress?user=Seryth&gid=528&goal=1000&units=mi
```
 
I've joined the group, done miles...etc. What's wrong?!


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2012)

Seryth said:


> I can't get the MCL widget to work... I'm using the code:
> 
> ```
> http://locksrandomwebservices.appspot.com/MyCyclingLogProgress?user=Seryth&gid=528&goal=1000&units=mi
> ...


Might need to wait a day til the next update.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2012)

@ Seryth

In the red box in your post is says 'This may be resolved after the next update'

There is your answer.


----------



## Seryth (3 Oct 2012)

@potsy, @ianrauk
Ah okay. Thanks!

Another question about MCL; I've added in my "home > school" route, (I cycle that twice almost every day), by creating a map on MapMyRide and copying the link over, but when I select that route in MCL, it doesn't seem to say the distance? Do I have to add the distance manually for every route, or am I missing some setting or other?
Thanks!

EDIT:
Hurrah, updated, and now I've got my goal/distance


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Oct 2012)

Yep, I think you have to upload your distance each time.

I find the distance varies anyway for me on my regular routes, depending on how much I cut the corners I suppose!


----------



## Seryth (3 Oct 2012)

Okay, thanks


----------



## Col5632 (4 Oct 2012)

Website seems to be down, hopefully its back up soon


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2012)

yup, down for me too..


----------



## Col5632 (4 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> yup, down for me too..


 
Seems to go down fairly often


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Seems to go down fairly often


 

Actually it doesn't.
This is the first time in a good while.


----------



## Col5632 (4 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Actually it doesn't.
> This is the first time in a good while.


 
This is true but surely happens more often than it really should?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> This is true but surely happens more often than it really should?


 

You never used bikejournal or cyclogs then? 
And at the end of the day it's a free resource.


----------



## Col5632 (4 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You never used bikejournal or cyclogs then?
> And at the end of the day it's a free resource.


 
Nope never used they ones, yeah cant complain too much


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2012)

back up and running again.


----------



## Col5632 (5 Oct 2012)

Back down again, or is it just me?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2012)

nope, back down again.
Once again, wait until the Aussies wake up.

It is strange that it's gone down 2 days in a row.


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2012)

As I was about to hit my target by the end of this month I have upped it from 5201 to 6001 miles, the challenge is back on


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> As I was about to hit my target by the end of this month I have upped it from 5201 to 6001 miles, the challenge is back on


Go for it!


----------



## DCLane (5 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> As I was about to hit my target by the end of this month I have upped it from 5201 to 6001 miles, the challenge is back on


 
Is that because mine's just gone up to 6000. So you're trying to go 1 better?


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2012)

DCLane said:


> Is that because mine's just gone up to 6000. So you're trying to go 1 better?


Of course


----------



## DCLane (6 Oct 2012)

@potsy - well you'd better get a shift on then. You're still behind me


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2012)

I had already done more than 601 miles by the time that illness curtailed my cycling for this year ...!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Oct 2012)

chuffed. Passed the 9k mark today, goal for 2012 is 10k.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (11 Oct 2012)

I was aiming for 5k this year, being a small increase on last years 4.5k which I thought was OK, probably would have done it too if some bloody car driver hadn't decided he wanted to be on the bit of road where I was. But 10k + that some folks are aiming for is way beyond me, respect! I don't think I coud find the time, energy or sufficiently hard posterior to get that sort of distance covered.


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> chuffed. Passed the 9k mark today, goal for 2012 is 10k.


Still two and a half month for 10k this year


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Oct 2012)

HLaB said:


> Still two and a half month for 10k this year


What's the standard increase on goals for the next year then ? 5% ? 10% ?


----------



## ACS (17 Oct 2012)

In January I decided my target for the year was going to be 6213 miles, building on last year’s 5800 miles. However, by May it was obvious that I was going to miss the target by some considerable distance mainly due to a nasty calf injury. So I lowered the target to 5000 miles and decided quality over quantity and I'm working on lifting my overall average speed and looking to ride more of the vertical stuff.

On target for the 5000 miles but the speed and vertical challenge is proving more elusive.


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Oct 2012)

Having just had the second operation on my broken collarbone to remove the screws I'm again off the bike for a while, but I hope to be riding again at the beginning of next week, so my target is still possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Col5632 (17 Oct 2012)

Think i will be making my target closer to 2,500 miles next year, only managed 878 last year so im chuffed with this year and hope to build on it next year


----------



## Kiwiavenger (17 Oct 2012)

i need to sort out a niggling knee problem as i can do more than 20 miles without some form of pain that puts me off attempting longer rides! may adjust my cleats again and raise the saddle a notch. i "only" need 11.5 miles a day to hit my target (but can only get 11 a day if i ride in and back 5 days a week) MTB at lunch it is then!!!


----------



## HLaB (20 Oct 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> What's the standard increase on goals for the next year then ? 5% ? 10% ?


No idea, I think its just down to you; I've never been good with targets myself I just enjoy the ride.


----------



## potsy (20 Oct 2012)

It took me until the very last day of the year last year to hit my target, went for the same again this time but quickly became evident I would achieve it much easier, have since increased it.
Anyway, the original target was reached yesterday 

Now just got to do the extra 800 before the end of the year


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2012)

I aimed for 5,000 this year, having hit my 3,500 mile target last year.

The 5,000 was hit at the end of September so I upped it to 6,000. Looks like this will be hit sometime in November/early December but it'll be staying at 6,000. I'm taking part in a carbohydrate drinks trial, which is limiting bike use on Thurs/Fri as well.

Next year will be 6,000 as well since I'm doing tri training - need to find time to fit in 2 extra sports. Also, the events have shorter bike legs so the long events I did won't happen as much.


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Anyway, the original target was reached yesterday
> 
> Now just got to do the extra 800 before the end of the year


 
You're still behind me though ....  . Time to get


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2012)

Must admit my yearly target has been the same for this and the past 3 years. 10'000 miles. It's just enough to keep me on the bike to meet the targets.


----------



## HLaB (20 Oct 2012)

I think I aimed for the national annual average (circa 47miles) and passed that in my first ride or two.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Oct 2012)

I picked 10,000 km as it is a nice round number, and with less than 600km to go it looks pretty good to meet that nae bother. However, I normally work 2 weeks every month offshore, so in theory only have 6 months in a year to hit the target, so did not really have any idea how it would go, but declaring a public target certainly prompts you to get out even when it is a bit Rule #9 out there. I think I will tack a bit on again for 2013.


----------



## potsy (20 Oct 2012)

DCLane said:


> You're still behind me though ....  . Time to get


The year's not over yet


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> The year's not over yet


do I see a gauntlet being thrown down ?


----------



## endoman (20 Oct 2012)

got to my 6000 mile goal, but got fed up of entering the data, and currently doing loads more on the turbo so have abandoned it!


----------



## potsy (20 Oct 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> do I see a gauntlet being thrown down ?


Ha ha, no chance, winding down for winter now


----------



## coffeejo (20 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Ha ha, no chance, winding down for winter now


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> The year's not over yet


 


Strathlubnaig said:


> do I see a gauntlet being thrown down ?


 
Methink's the fat cat's backing down from a challenge ..



potsy said:


> Ha ha, no chance, winding down for winter now


 
FYI: I don't 'wind down for winter' ...  . Winter bike (Raleigh Airlite 100) has been prepped, MTB (Python Impact DD) is ready and the Lethal Impact bike (Ammaco Tony Doyle-thing with wonky wheels and intermittent brakes) is waiting in the wings.


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Oct 2012)

I see that MCL are asking for contributions to keep the site running. I think that for the amount of pleasure and interest they are giving to us, it is well worth giving a little to help the site to continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> I see that MCL are asking for contributions to keep the site running. I think that for the amount of pleasure and interest they are giving to us, it is well worth giving a little to help the site to continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Indeed... small donation will be winging it's way over to him


----------



## snorri (25 Oct 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> I see that MCL are asking for contributions to keep the site running.


Thanks for bringing to our attention, donation sent, even although the site was down when I tried to log in earlier today!!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Oct 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> I see that MCL are asking for contributions to keep the site running. I think that for the amount of pleasure and interest they are giving to us, it is well worth giving a little to help the site to continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cheers for that: donation duly sent.

Here's the link to the appeal page.


----------



## Baggy (25 Oct 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> I see that MCL are asking for contributions to keep the site running. I think that for the amount of pleasure and interest they are giving to us, it is well worth giving a little to help the site to continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh god, no, I couldn't bear it if another mile-logging site went under!! Donation sent.

Congratulations on meting your target early @potsy 

Don't take it too easy though, our mild SW winters and harsh northern ones might still mean that @coffeejo still overtakes you before the year is through


----------



## billy1561 (27 Oct 2012)

Would there be any mileage (pun intended) in cycle chat having a collection and then making the donation collectively seeing as cycle chat users are big users of the service?


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2012)

Baggy said:


> Oh god, no, I couldn't bear it if another mile-logging site went under!! Donation sent.
> 
> Congratulations on meting your target early @potsy
> 
> Don't take it too easy though, our mild SW winters and harsh northern ones might still mean that @coffeejo still overtakes you before the year is through


No chance baggy (pants) another 94 bumpkin bashing miles today, and that was in the frozen north


----------



## avsd (27 Oct 2012)

good site - : donation duly sent.


----------



## MattHB (27 Oct 2012)

I can't see how now people have donated he could decide to take the site down or limit service. He'd have to give it all back. I did donate though as its a good service.


----------



## billy1561 (27 Oct 2012)

That's an excellent point Matt


----------



## Garz (27 Oct 2012)

Does it show what _has_ been donated so far?


----------



## coffeejo (27 Oct 2012)

I received a thank you email from him yesterday (I think) and, from memory, t'was $360.


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Oct 2012)

I think all those who donated had a thank you note, I know I did. The latest total I've seen is $430 so it looks as if the site will be safe for next year at least!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2012)

he'll get there....


----------



## coffeejo (28 Oct 2012)

> Update
> 
> Thank you for your support! We've raised enough money to keep the lights on through 2013!


http://www.mycyclinglog.com/home.php


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2012)

nice one


----------



## Eribiste (28 Oct 2012)

Another bit of help sent here.


----------



## Trickedem (28 Oct 2012)

Pleased to report that I have already gone past my yearly target. Following discussion with Ianrauk I set this for 4000 miles for the year. Following my ride tody, I am now at 4,100 mils for the season so far. I will now try for 5,000


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Oct 2012)

Well done Trickedem!


----------



## coffeejo (2 Nov 2012)

Trickedem said:


> Pleased to report that I have already gone past my yearly target. Following discussion with Ianrauk I set this for 4000 miles for the year. Following my ride tody, I am now at 4,100 mils for the season so far. I will now try for 5,000


 

I hit mine at close of business on Wednesday. 5200 miles (plus some spare change) in 10 months rather than 12.


----------



## billy1561 (2 Nov 2012)

Great efforts by some of you guys and girls!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Great efforts by some of you guys and girls!


 

And yourself...


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Nov 2012)

Not doing a bad job yourself, Ian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Nov 2012)

A pleasant sunday morning ride round the Dukes Pass saw me hit the 10,000km goal for 2012. Logging the rides and setting a goal really helped push me out the door at times this year.


----------



## avsd (4 Nov 2012)

Well done - nice way to hit your target


----------



## Baggy (4 Nov 2012)

My mileage this year is going to be about the same as last, as I didn't have a target this year am quite happy with that 

I have just passed 25,000 miles since starting to log in 2006  I know some of you lot do that in a year or two, but am quite happy. Wish I'd kept track from when I re-started cycling in 2003.


----------



## Col5632 (5 Nov 2012)

I've not been on the back since last thursday cause hurt my foot playing football


----------



## Baggy (23 Nov 2012)

Oops, due to being lazy and work constraints my mileage has gone to pot. In spite of not really having a target this year I'm going to be pushed to make 4,000 miles 

Must get off my backside.


----------



## Norry1 (24 Nov 2012)

Likewise.

I'm sat here on my laptop when I should be out there in the freezing damp weather getting some miles in!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2012)

Well, with this evenings commute I reached my yearly target of 10,000 miles. A whole month and a bit early.

Now it's time to take it a bit easier  Only have 1 more 100+ miler to do. (for the December 100 mile ride a month challenge).


----------



## coffeejo (26 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well, with this evenings commute I reached my yearly target of 10,000 miles. A whole month and a bit early.
> 
> Now it's time to take it a bit easier  Only have 1 more 100+ miler to do. (for the December 100 mile ride a month challenge).


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Nov 2012)

I don't think I'm going to manage my target...


----------



## coffeejo (26 Nov 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> I don't think I'm going to manage my target...


 Change it?


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well, with this evenings commute I reached my yearly target of 10,000 miles. A whole month and a bit early.
> 
> Now it's time to take it a bit easier  Only have 1 more 100+ miler to do. (for the December 100 mile ride a month challenge).


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Change it?


I like your thinking!! I'll change it to 1500.
In which case - I have made my target for the year!! Yay me.


----------



## Col5632 (30 Nov 2012)

I don't know how or why but i finally have an orange line  Maybe its a year since i started using MCL


----------



## PpPete (30 Nov 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I don't know how or why but i finally have an orange line  Maybe its a year since i started using MCL


I've never got an orange line...


----------



## Col5632 (30 Nov 2012)

PpPete said:


> I've never got an orange line...


 
When did you start logging rides?


----------



## PpPete (30 Nov 2012)

Col5632 said:


> When did you start logging rides?


2010


----------



## Col5632 (30 Nov 2012)

PpPete said:


> 2010


 
That doesnt explain the lack of orange line then


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2012)

I thought the orange line was your progress at this time last year...


----------



## PpPete (30 Nov 2012)

I thought so too, but it never showed up on mine.


----------



## Col5632 (30 Nov 2012)

Its just a thought but could it have something to do with your target being in km's, i doubt thats the reason though


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well, with this evenings commute I reached my yearly target of 10,000 miles. A whole month and a bit early.
> 
> Now it's time to take it a bit easier  Only have 1 more 100+ miler to do. (for the December 100 mile ride a month challenge).


No, no! You can't take it easy yet! You're only just behind my current total. Don't you want to finish the year ahead of me?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2012)

victor said:


> No, no! You can't take it easy yet! You're only just behind my current total. Don't you want to finish the year ahead of me?


 

Hey bud... make that 8kms ahead at the moment


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2012)

Finally hit my revised 6000 mile target tonight, now, where are those car keys?


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2012)

I'll hopefully reach my revised target of 11,000miles; I set it secretly after I got my move south sorted out  If the weather is good I'll hit in a ride or two but if it stays icy up north it could be a bit of a 68 mile crawl, when I go back for Christmas.


----------



## arallsopp (12 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Finally hit my revised 6000 mile target tonight, now, where are those car keys?


Well done, mate. How's the ice bike working out?


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Well done, mate. How's the ice bike working out?


Quite enjoying the ice bike commutes, slow, steady and mixing road and offroad for variety.
Just need to make a couple of adjustments and fit a mirror to make me even happier.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Dec 2012)

Damn, got my maths wrong. Still got 3 miles to go.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Damn, got my maths wrong. Still got 3 miles to go.


 done it now?


----------



## coffeejo (13 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> done it now?


----------



## coffeejo (15 Dec 2012)

*gulp*

I've decided that it is entirely possible for me to get to to 6000 miles for the year so my target has been raised ... again. Meep!


----------



## HLaB (15 Dec 2012)

It'll not be on my ticker yet (at the time of this post) but thats me reached 11,000 miles (11,039miles to be precise), its just a pity that I probably had my lowest months (job interviews, moving south, etc) when others had their best. I think 12,000 miles would have been achievable.


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2012)

coffeejo said:


> *gulp*
> 
> I've decided that it is entirely possible for me to get to to 6000 miles for the year


I'll bet you a box of mince pies you don't


----------



## coffeejo (15 Dec 2012)




----------



## HLaB (15 Dec 2012)

Just think how many mince pies you can justifiably have with 6000mile


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2012)

HLaB said:


> Just think how many mince pies you can justifiably have with 6000mile


1 mince pie for every mile _over_ 6000 you say?


----------



## HLaB (15 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> 1 mince pie for every mile _over_ 6000 you say?


pies, plural


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Dec 2012)

I consumed a half dozen, over the course of this afternoon  I'll say that it was in honour of this thread and allowed because I have achieved target!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Dec 2012)

HLaB said:


> Just think how many mince pies you can justifiably have with 6000mile


Do the ones I've already eaten count?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Hey bud... make that 8kms ahead at the moment


But what a brief moment , as I'm now on 17,190km. Your turn, now., because I'm not letting you off that easily.


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2012)

I've decided to bite the bullet, with 11 days to go, and aim for doubling my mileage from last year:

2011: 3320.2 miles
2012: target 6640.4 miles (was 5000, then 6000)

Progress to date: 6493.82 miles, but not much time to get outstanding 146.6 miles in.


----------



## lukesdad (18 Dec 2012)

Well I thought this year was going to be the first time in a long time I wouldn't hit double figures, but i'm nearly there


----------



## arallsopp (22 Dec 2012)

Want to squeeze in the 150 miles per week, which sees just over 106 left to find... Problem is, I've got 90 hours of work to do before I head back to work in the new year, and I'm doing it all from home. So, no commutes... Can I find an excuse to squeeze those miles in? I suppose it might just be 'thinking time'... Maybe...


----------



## StuAff (23 Dec 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Want to squeeze in the 150 miles per week, which sees just over 106 left to find... Problem is, I've got 90 hours of work to do before I head back to work in the new year, and I'm doing it all from home. So, no commutes... Can I find an excuse to squeeze those miles in? I suppose it might just be 'thinking time'... Maybe...


Virtual commute?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2012)

Can I make a request please. Can nobody upload any data on New Years Day, that way I can be ranked number one for a day before I plummet down the rankings to my rightful place.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Can I make a request please. Can nobody upload any data on New Years Day, that way I can be ranked number one for a day before I plummet down the rankings to my rightful place.


 

I'll give you until the 2nd


----------



## musa (26 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Can I make a request please. Can nobody upload any data on New Years Day, that way I can be ranked number one for a day before I plummet down the rankings to my rightful place.



Be fast because I have to commute new years. Wouldn't want to spoil your fun!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Dec 2012)

Just did my last ride for the year, because my legs (and especially my rear) need a few days off. I'm happy with my total, though, as I reached 18,000km instead of the originally-planned 17,000km. Total climbing is over 260,000m (_shut up, legs!_).


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Dec 2012)

A good effort that Victor, are you going to do a ride on New Year day to get 2013 off with a good start?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2012)

A cracking effort Victor. Well done mate. 
I so tried to keep up with you hoping to overtake but this damn injury so late in the year scuppered that.


----------



## avsd (30 Dec 2012)

Just finished for the year. 5431 miles. Slight improvement on last year. My accident in July and my unwillingness to commute in the frost meant that my private target of 6k miles never going to be reached. Ah well, there is always next year


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2012)

Still excellent mileage though avsd. Well done indeed.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Dec 2012)

Just one day left for it now... forecast looks grim for tomorrow but I was thinking of banging out a cheeky ton, to get me just over 10.8k 

Some good successes on this thread - well done all.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Dec 2012)

Phew, didn't think I'd get there but hit the magic 6k today - and just in time for perfectly cooked roast beef with all the trimmings at the pub.


----------



## MattHB (30 Dec 2012)

just tipped over 4300 miles today in the nasty winds around the Purbecks.


----------



## potsy (30 Dec 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Phew, didn't think I'd get there but hit the magic 6k today - and just in time for perfectly cooked roast beef with all the trimmings at the pub.


Always had faith in you


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Just one day left for it now... forecast looks grim for tomorrow but I was thinking of banging out a cheeky ton, to get me just over 10.8k
> 
> Some good successes on this thread - well done all.


 

Go for it mate.
I have been off the bike now for a week due to injury and not looking at getting back on the bike for another week 
.
.
.
.
.
.
but may sneak in a few easy going miles


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Go for it mate.
> 
> but may sneak in a few easy going miles


 


I was joking about the ton. Have you seen the forecast for Tomorrow?!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I was joking about the ton. Have you seen the forecast for Tomorrow?!


 

yes not good.
And was joking about the sneaky miles 
Still in a little pain after last weekends ride. Needs to completely heal before I get back on the bike.
As want to do my January 100 next weekend.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Dec 2012)

Yep - not worth risking it. I am planning on doing 35 - 50 tomorrow. Just enough to complete the Rapha 500 challenge (on Strava) but am hoping to get them done in the morning before it really starts to come down.


----------



## HLaB (30 Dec 2012)

I doubt I'll be adding to my mileage significantly; rain and gales are continuing. I've had enough of them over the last week and last nights session  didn't help.


----------



## HLaB (30 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Yep - not worth risking it. I am planning on doing 35 - 50 tomorrow. Just enough to complete the Rapha 500 challenge (on Strava) but am hoping to get them done in the morning before it really starts to come down.


Why did I sign up to that stupid challenge  I've got 52 miles still to go and the local forecast is opposite, bucket till noon after which it'll be dry and only gusting to 43mph.


----------



## HLaB (30 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> yes not good.
> And was joking about the sneaky miles
> Still in a little pain after last weekends ride. Needs to completely heal before I get back on the bike.
> As want to do my January 100 next weekend.


GWS,

I'm leaving my Jan ton till I'm back down south and don't have to worry about Ice/massive craters in the dar.


----------



## snorri (30 Dec 2012)

It's a little disappointing to only reach 82% of my target this year, maybe I'll buy better weatherproofing for next year, or even a boat .


----------



## HLaB (30 Dec 2012)

snorri said:


> It's a little disappointing to only reach 82% of my target this year, maybe I'll buy better weatherproofing for next year, or even a boat .


Don't feel bad. I step it up a little to achieve my target down south as its much harder to achieve mileage up here and you are further north still chapeau on achieving any December Mileage.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Dec 2012)

Not exactly mycycling log related but I bought my Roubaix and Garmin 705 as Early Christmas present in 2010, having ridden my Hybrid for around 2000 miles. My (at the time ambitious) target for 2012 was 6000 miles. Should cross 7200 with tomorrows commute which I am chuffed with. Also happy with the avg HR decrease with an increase in avg speed. Must be fitter!


----------



## snorri (30 Dec 2012)

HLaB said:


> Don't feel bad. I step it up a little to achieve my target down south as its much harder to achieve mileage up here and you are further north still chapeau on achieving any December Mileage.


 Thank you, it's just a bit of fun for me but sometimes I wonder if miles in the Highlands in winter shouldn't count for a bit more than miles in South Britain?


----------



## HLaB (30 Dec 2012)

snorri said:


> Thank you, it's just a bit of fun for me but sometimes I wonder if miles in the Highlands in winter shouldn't count for a bit more than miles in South Britain?


At this time of year fourfold at least


----------



## eck (30 Dec 2012)

Well done to everyone who met their target.
My year petered out at the start of November, thanks to a nasty coughing virus that is still lingering. A grand total of just over 400km over Nov and Dec has left me with 15293km (9502m) for the year. Just as well I didn't have a target, eh?
That's me aff the bike now for at least a week: we are off tomorrow for a couple of nights of highland debauchery, then a few nights in Embra to see our son who is home on leave from the US Air Force. So, I'll be starting 2013 playing catch-up with all you keen types.


----------



## DCLane (30 Dec 2012)

I finally did my 3rd revised target on Sat eve after finding an excuse to nip out and clear the final 1.6 miles needed. There was NO way that wasn't getting done.

Next year will be harder though to come anywhere near this year's mileage due to needing to add tri training properly into the mix.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (30 Dec 2012)

I have 8 miles to do tomorrow to reach my target of 1000 miles in 4 months. I have done over half of it in December! Just goes to show can do the mileage if I want, but need a kick up the arse to do it.
I think I will go for 5000 miles next year and see how that goes.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (31 Dec 2012)

I think once the thingy in my signature updates i'll be around 3500 miles .... so my target of 2000 miles was a bit low.

I've just succesfully finished the Rapha Festive 500 (in case anyone thinks i'm a lightweight on "L" plates).
The Rapha 320 miles was quite intense, especially around the fens where the winds have been a constant 25mph gusting to 40mph,
although its been a damn fine workout over the past 8 days. 

I now have two very mucky road bikes to wash.


----------



## Noodley (31 Dec 2012)

After a few years of not riding much and not using a computer, I have decided I need to set a target for next year so I have loged back into mycyclinglog.

How do I get the target/completed bar in my signature?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2012)

Noodley said:


> After a few years of not riding much and not using a computer, I have decided I need to set a target for next year so I have loged back into mycyclinglog.
> 
> How do I get the target/completed bar in my signature?


 

Nobber...

*Here* you go


----------



## Noodley (31 Dec 2012)

Cheers - looks too much like hard work so I'll not bother.


----------



## derrick (31 Dec 2012)

How do you go about resetting my ticker. i would like to put it back to zero and start a fresh tommorrow.


----------



## HLaB (31 Dec 2012)

derrick said:


> How do you go about resetting my ticker. i would like to put it back to zero and start a fresh tommorrow.


I think it'll be automatic


----------



## snorri (31 Dec 2012)

derrick said:


> How do you go about resetting my ticker.


 
NHS or private?


----------



## derrick (31 Dec 2012)

snorri said:


> NHS or private?


NHS last time


----------



## Lanzecki (31 Dec 2012)

I've just reset mine, and it looks like I've failed totally (as I'd expect) no one look until tomorrow


----------



## redflightuk (31 Dec 2012)

HLaB said:


> I think it'll be automatic


If you're lucky


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> A cracking effort Victor. Well done mate.
> I so tried to keep up with you hoping to overtake but this damn injury so late in the year scuppered that.


Sorry to hear that, ianrauk . I've managed to escape any major stack this year, although I came off the bike while commuting in late May (just one of those single-vehicle stacks, though, nobody else involved) and now have some permanent hand scars to show for it. Hope you heal and are back on the bike soon.


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2013)

mines not reset oddly.. weird


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> mines not reset oddly.. weird


 

Indeed.


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2013)

looks like a few haven't. Maybe it does the update in batches


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> looks like a few haven't. Maybe it does the update in batches


 

He's probably still hung over down under...bleedin' Aussies


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> He's probably still hung over down under...bleedin' Aussies


 

woo! the hangover's subsided


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> mines not reset oddly.. weird


 

It has now, though mine hasn't. I am currently 2nd on mycyclelog, though my sig shows 190th


----------



## derrick (1 Jan 2013)

Better get out and do a few miles.


----------



## derrick (1 Jan 2013)

23 miles not to bad as i have a bit of a hangover, got to start somewhere.
It ain't showing on the ticker yet.


----------



## billy1561 (1 Jan 2013)

Sod that bike lark. I've got a big lamb dinner to get through first. Priorities guys come on.


----------



## avsd (1 Jan 2013)

Nice ride today. Dry and sunny just need to lose the wind and frost. I also get a top ten place in Mycylinglog for a few hours


----------



## HLaB (1 Jan 2013)

Ive fallen 51 places, thank god I'm not ZLaB 
Time to log this mornings short ride


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jan 2013)

avsd said:


> Nice ride today. Dry and sunny just need to lose the wind and frost. I also get a top ten place in Mycylinglog for a few hours


Great, isn't it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> Ive fallen 51 places, thank god I'm not ZLaB
> Time to log this mornings short ride


 
Short! I'm quickly going off you.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2013)

I've gone down 172! Wait until the next update ... 47 miles and a new tube needed.


----------



## r80 (1 Jan 2013)

Went out for a little run today, only 8 miles but it was cold. Might fall behind my target until it starts to get warmer


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (1 Jan 2013)

Just checking ticker


----------



## Psyklon (1 Jan 2013)

Just set-up my first Cycling log, what a rigmarole that was!!! Did 35 mile this morn with a slight hangover but that wind & rain soon shifted it! Well, I had to try my new Garmin out....didn't I???


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jan 2013)

I was in number 1 spot for an hour or so this afternoon, now slipping down the pile, currently in 3rd place


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jan 2013)

30 leg-burning miles and you wouldn't know it from the teeny fraction my ticker's shifted.  Though you can take my word for it that my ticker was certainly shifting on some of those hills today!


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Jan 2013)

Just signed up with MCL. How do i get hold of the CC group password? Cheers.


----------



## musa (1 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Just signed up with MCL. How do i get hold of the CC group password? Cheers.


request to join the group and auntie helen shall accept your request


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Jan 2013)

musa said:


> request to join the group and auntie helen shall accept your request


Cheers. I tried that and the browser would not accept my request and told me I needed to enter a valid password. Different browser worked fine. Request sent. Now, how do I add a log to my sig?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Now, how do I add a log to my sig?


 

*HERE*


----------



## musa (1 Jan 2013)

ahh just gave a search for that
just in time cheers


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Jan 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jan 2013)

I notice Bromptonfb managed 17 miles even with his broken elbow but potsy did bugger all


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I notice Bromptonfb managed 17 miles even with his broken elbow but potsy did bugger all



Giving you a headstart is all


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jan 2013)

Well done CycleChatters for riding over a million kilometres in 2012!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well done CycleChatters for riding over a million kilometres in 2012!


 

Blimey.... nice one


----------



## Mallory (2 Jan 2013)

i've signed up today and will be doing my 1st km's of 2013 on Saturday and Sunday


----------



## billy1561 (2 Jan 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well done CycleChatters for riding over a million kilometres in 2012!


That's a lot of fuel saved right there


----------



## clarion (2 Jan 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I was in number 1 spot for an hour or so this afternoon, now slipping down the pile, currently in 3rd place


I never even got a chance to be Number 1. Tim Decker was already ahead of me when I posted.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jan 2013)

Lots of new joiners to the CycleChat team today - I have authorised five new members this morning alone! Welcome everyone.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2013)

It seems to be taking an age to update today. My surge into the top ten with this mornings commute still isn't showing, by the time it does update I will be back down where I belong.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It seems to be taking an age to update today. My surge into the top ten with this mornings commute still isn't showing, by the time it does update I will be back down where I belong.


 

The programme is based in Australia. So it will take an age.
It's also supplied with the kindness of Lock in Aus free of charge. So cheers to him.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The programme is based in Australia. So it will take an age.
> It's also supplied with the kindness of Lock in Aus free of charge. So cheers to him.


 
I wasn't complaining, just making an observation


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wasn't complaining, just making an observation


 

Didn't think you were complaining.
I was just explaining to you why there is a lag in the updates.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Didn't think you were complaining.
> I was just explaining to you why there is a lag in the updates.


 
Okay, apologies.


----------



## MattHB (2 Jan 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well done CycleChatters for riding over a million kilometres in 2012!


Was that just HLab and Ian? or all of us


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> Was that just HLab and Ian? or all of us


 
That was just @potsy commuting the the shop for more jaffa cakes


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jan 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> That was just @potsy commuting the the shop for more jaffa cakes


 
You will notice that ColinJ is way above potsy on the leaderboard!!! Potsy must still have plenty of Jaffa cakes left from Christmas


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Jan 2013)

I like Skol said:


> You will notice that ColinJ is way above potsy on the leaderboard!!! Potsy must still have plenty of Jaffa cakes left from Christmas


 
Who isnt ahead of him


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2013)

If I squint I can see the first signs of green on my sig


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If I squint I can see the first signs of green on my sig


 

Yup, can see it....
Mine is still at zero...
Roll on the weekend...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, can see it....
> Mine is still at zero...
> Roll on the weekend...


 
You'll soon be flying by us all back to your rightful place.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2013)

Is there any Garmin uploadable options on Mycyclinglog ?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Is there any Garmin uploadable options on Mycyclinglog ?


 

Nope.. 
Though think I remember seeing on BV forums someone had worked on a Ubuntu programme..what ever that means?


----------



## MattHB (3 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nope..
> Though think I remember seeing on BV forums someone had worked on a Ubuntu programme..what ever that means?


Ubuntu is a version of Linux.

I need to learn C++ this year.. That would be a cool project. Ill let everyone know


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2013)

I like Skol said:


> You will notice that ColinJ is way above potsy on the leaderboard!!! Potsy must still have plenty of Jaffa cakes left from Christmas





phil_hg_uk said:


> Who isnt ahead of him


 
Keep talking dumb and dumber


----------



## r80 (3 Jan 2013)

This cyclinglog is turning out to be a great encourager. Just went out on the roadie in summer clothes, and loved every bit of it. Never would of bothered without this to kick me up the backside. None the less I'm still looking forward to some thermals arriving in the post...


----------



## redflightuk (3 Jan 2013)

Went out for a pootle this afternoon luckily not on the bent as i came across a 100 yard flooded stretch of road. It was about 8 inches deep at the worst point but got through without hitting any hidden obstacles.The rest of the ride was clean and dry. Just need to clean the bike now.33.55 miles plus 9 this morning and a few more later when i go to the chippie.


----------



## r80 (6 Jan 2013)

At the current rate I'm on for 4500 miles this year! Unfortunately I have a pathetically short commute so I will fall back a bit in the coming days.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jan 2013)

I'm off to a good start but it won't last


----------



## PpPete (6 Jan 2013)

Was briefly in the top 20 for a while this morning.
Normal service rapidly being resumed now.


----------



## PpPete (6 Jan 2013)

Weirdness... my sig line on YACF already shows yesterday miles I added this morning. The one above doesn't at the time of writing. Same code, just a different group ID.


----------



## billy1561 (6 Jan 2013)

I've set my target as 3000 miles for this year yet my ticker still shows last years aim of 2000. What have i done wrong?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2013)

billy1561 said:


> I've set my target as 3000 miles for this year yet my ticker still shows last years aim of 2000. What have i done wrong?


 

If you have just done it, then it will update overnight.

Edit: You changed it on MCL but not your ticker.
So have changed it for you. (Will update overnight)


----------



## Norry1 (6 Jan 2013)

I'm 8th at the minute 

Now that won't last long


----------



## billy1561 (6 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> If you have just done it, then it will update overnight.
> 
> Edit: You changed it on MCL but not your ticker.
> So have changed it for you. (Will update overnight)


Oh i didn't realise i had to (or could) do that. Thanks Ian


----------



## redflightuk (6 Jan 2013)

Blimey, upto 3rd. Haven't been this high up the ladder for a while.


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2013)

And after today's ton, I'm propping up the top ten


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2013)

I've dropped out the top ten, no riding today or tomorrow so I expect to drop further, as long as I do my 4,000 miles this year I will be happy with whatever position I end up with. Though I do hold a podium spot for a few hours on New Years Day


----------



## billy1561 (6 Jan 2013)

Not too concerned where i am now but more where i finish at the end of the year. Last year (last week!) i finished position 84 i think which in my first year of monitoring it i felt happy enough. This year i'm hoping to maintain my place or at least stay <90 bearing in mind there are quite a few new names on this years list


----------



## clarion (8 Jan 2013)

How do I alter the target in the sig? I've gone to the sig edit in profile, but it doesn't show the string of code, just the image of the ticker. 

Suggestions?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

clarion said:


> How do I alter the target in the sig? I've gone to the sig edit in profile, but it doesn't show the string of code, just the image of the ticker.
> 
> Suggestions?


 

What's your new target TJ, I will change for you.


----------



## clarion (8 Jan 2013)

It's down to 10,000km this year, for various reasons 

Thanks for sorting it out this time, but is there a way I can do it in future so as not to bother you?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

Have changed it to 10,000 but it's not changed for some reason. Can you refresh please see if it changes it.
Looking at your signature it's showing as code.
Let me look into it.


----------



## clarion (8 Jan 2013)




----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

clarion said:


>


 

refresh again please


----------



## jayonabike (8 Jan 2013)

I was about to post that I'm in the top 3, then I refreshed the page and I'm down to 4 already. Still happy with that though, just need to keep it up


----------



## billy1561 (8 Jan 2013)

I'm in the top 100 woo hoo


----------



## Mallory (8 Jan 2013)

jayonabike said:


> I was about to post that I'm in the top 3, then I refreshed the page and I'm down to 4 already. Still happy with that though, just need to keep it up


Number 6 now


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jan 2013)

Another bunch of new joiners today again. Welcome everyone!


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2013)

I'm way down the list now. Will expect to stay there for pretty much the rest of the year.


----------



## jayonabike (9 Jan 2013)

Number 3!! I suppose having the first week off work in January helps a bit, I've had plenty of time to get some miles in.


----------



## redflightuk (9 Jan 2013)

jayonabike said:


> Number 3!! I suppose having the first week off work in January helps a bit, I've had plenty of time to get some miles in.


+1. Best start to the year i've had for a while, only spoilt by having to go back to work on monday. 4 1/2 miles to add for tonights commute back to base and i may go out in a bit after i've given Red his Haynet. (and turn this thing off)


----------



## lukesdad (11 Jan 2013)

Off thrice on ice this morning still managed to back a ton before tea tho'


----------



## jayonabike (11 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Off thrice on ice this morning still managed to back a ton before tea tho'


Take it easy out there LD


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2013)

Yeah LD - I'd ease back on the miles, if I was you


----------



## MattHB (11 Jan 2013)

I'm doing rubbish so far! But I'm imminent baby high alert so I suppose I have an excuse!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2013)

I'm doing uber rubbish. I need to get my arse into gear and get some more mile munching done. No chance tomorrow, but will throw some on the odo sunday. And damn and blast, just as my tendinitis is finally clearing, the weather is looking pretty crap for next week and weekend.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Jan 2013)

Ooh, if your ticker is correct (233) and I brave the rain tomorrow .................. I'll be ahead of you! *faints*


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Ooh, if your ticker is correct (233) and I brave the rain tomorrow .................. I'll be ahead of you! *faints*


 

it is - enjoy the moment


----------



## coffeejo (11 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> it is - enjoy the moment


I'll be sure to wear my leather steel toe cap boots, just to make the moment (singular) even more ironic.


----------



## aran20 (12 Jan 2013)

Am going to give it one more try! Ended in disaster last year when I thought I was fit enough to race and failed miserably, it messed my head up so I stopped riding. This year no racing and no long miles... to begin with. Build my condition up slowly this time round and keep my TT bike locked away!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2013)

aran20 said:


> Am going to give it one more try! Ended in disaster last year when I thought I was fit enough to race and failed miserably, it messed my head up so I stopped riding. This year no racing and no long miles... to begin with. Build my condition up slowly this time round and keep my TT bike locked away!


 

Hi Aran,
good to see you back.
And best of luck for your riding for 2013.


----------



## Noodley (12 Jan 2013)

Logged my first kms of the year today, a measly 28km but a start is a start!


----------



## HLaB (12 Jan 2013)

Noodley said:


> Logged my first kms of the year today, a measly 28km but a start is a start!


A 300km tomorrow


----------



## coffeejo (12 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> enjoy the moment


This is me, enjoying the briefest of momentary moments 


>


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2013)

Bit of a shocker that I'm ahead of Ianrauk too!

I was originally aiming for 8000 again this year but then I decided to aim for One MIle Per Hour instead (i.e. 24 miles per day, 8,760 for the year). If I'm going well I can maybe get 9000 instead.

I've started the year well - have not ridden less than 24 miles in a day so far.

Snow coming tomorrow will hopefully not slow me down too much - I can go out in the morning (before the snow) and I have that extra wheel for safety if the white stuff does catch me!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Bit of a shocker that I'm ahead of Ianrauk too!


 
Getting back into the swing of things again now. Tendinitis almost gone. A nice 75 miler today. Hopefully the weather will be good for next weekend to help Ross do his January 100 miler.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Getting back into the swing of things again now. Tendinitis almost gone. A nice 75 miler today.


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Jan 2013)

I've been watching the miles you guys in the UK are doing and can only take my hat off to all of you after reading about the bad weather you're having ATM. Out here the early morning starts with temps of 22 deg C so it's good cycling weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aran20 (16 Jan 2013)

The iceman cometh... Trust me to try and make a comeback to cycling in the winter AGAIN!!


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Getting back into the swing of things again now. Tendinitis almost gone. A nice 75 miler today. Hopefully the weather will be good for next weekend to help Ross do his January 100 miler.


 Ah so, the new years resolution to ease back on the miles was just a ruse then !


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Ah so, the new years resolution to ease back on the miles was just a ruse then !


 

I have cut my daily commute by 5 miles.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I have cut my daily commute by 5 miles.


 I know, you gave it to Ant !


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> I know, you gave it to Ant !


 

Is that Ant aka Billy Whizz Ant?


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Is that Ant aka Billy Whizz Ant?


 That be him. Does he not know the way home from work or, is he just late in the mornings ?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> That be him. Does he not know the way home from work or, is he just late in the mornings ?


 

And has anyone told him that he can have a day off at the weekends if he really wanted to?


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jan 2013)

I did direct both ways Today! I'm toying with the idea of taking the MTB in tomorrow... it has never seen North of the river 

I may have to factor in a rest day anyway - been carrying a niggling ankle injury for almost 2 weeks now. I think it's ligaments


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I did direct both ways Today! I'm toying with the idea of taking the MTB in tomorrow... it has never seen North of the river
> 
> I may have to factor in a rest day anyway - been carrying a niggling ankle injury for almost 2 weeks now. I think it's ligaments


 

Blimey Ant - you got to rest it mate - really.
It won't go away, I know, I've just been there - as you know.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I did direct both ways Today! I'm toying with the idea of taking the MTB in tomorrow... it has never seen North of the river
> 
> I may have to factor in a rest day anyway - been carrying a niggling ankle injury for almost 2 weeks now. I think it's ligaments


 ...and its past your bedtime, youve got a commute in the morning


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jan 2013)

Ian - It's getting better... no particular pain now, as there was 10 days ago. Slight tweak if I am pushing it hard or climbing hard but it's just taking a while to clear up and I can feel a funny sensation of resistance or something when I swivel my foot up and down. I'll keep it in check for a little while before taking any action  

LD - you're right about bedtime. Goodnight


----------



## redflightuk (16 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I have cut my daily commute by 5 miles.


+1. My commute is down 5 1/2 miles, but if i get up early i go for a spin round the 9mile block before mucking out the stables.


----------



## lukesdad (17 Jan 2013)

I'm not starting commuting untill march at least, wish i could cut mine down by 5 miles, well actually, 25 miles would be better


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jan 2013)

I am switching job roles as of the 4th Feb so my commute may well be curtailed... or indeed extended but until I make the switch I don't know where I will be based


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Ian - It's getting better...* no particular pain now*, as there was 10 days ago. Slight tweak if I am pushing it hard or climbing hard but it's just taking a while to clear up and I can feel a funny sensation of resistance or something when I swivel my foot up and down. I'll keep it in check for a little while before taking any action
> 
> LD - you're right about bedtime. Goodnight


 
Are you sure that your ankle is not just freezing up in this weather, numbing the pain? I think it would serve you best, for the future, to take at least two weeks off cycling.....

As an aside, am still quite amazed how many miles everyone still does and have done given the weather and how its early Jan still.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jan 2013)

Nah - I think it's definitely on the mend


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Nah - I think it's definitely on the mend


 
Yehhh... I dont think it is...


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jan 2013)

I have some very impressive chilblains on my thighs from cycling in this cold weather (well-insulated legs and recumbent position = cold wind on the thighs).

I have still managed 24+ miles every day this year, despite having frozen brakes yesterday and the day before. I'm wondering if North East Essex will escape the snow over the weekend so I can keep on pedalling but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jan 2013)

Off the top - knew it wouldn't last


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Off the top - knew it wouldn't last


 

Who's Andsaw on here then?

Something not right with his loggings,


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jan 2013)

Presumably a relation of Fungus


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Off the top - knew it wouldn't last


 That was some ride, a 40mile warm up, then wham 1,300 miles in a day


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jan 2013)

I suspect it was meant to be an Odometer update into the bike profile page, not logged as a ride, per se. Time will tell


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jan 2013)

Have you 2 got snow yet ?


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Have you 2 got snow yet ?


 Yeah, it started fluttering here a few hours ago and its a bit heavier now; it'll make for an interesting commute home on 23mm tyres


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Have you 2 got snow yet ?


 
Yes - its blizzard-like here. Central London is ok - just slush and wet, with snow on some of the untreated pavements but once you get 5 or 6 miles out it's proper! I came home the scenic route, through Richmond Park and the outer trail was a vague path of virgin whiteness.

Edit: there's about 3 inches that have settled here. (Yes, yes, Northerners, we know... it's not real snow until you can bury Fred Dibnah's dead mother in law's cat in it - without the tail sticking up to mark the spot, etc etc)


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jan 2013)

Oh I'm so glad sorry, never mind


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jan 2013)

Suits me - I got to leave the office at lunchtime and ride home early 
If it's not all melted and tropical sunshine by the morning, I shall venture out on it again. Perhaps risking as far as Hampton Court


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Suits me - I got to leave the office at lunchtime and ride home early
> If it's not all melted and tropical sunshine by the morning, I shall venture out on it again. Perhaps risking as far as Hampton Court


You devil !


----------



## musa (18 Jan 2013)

Slow riding SD. Some roads are mushy. Finished work early myseld


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

Got about 4 inches so far and the snowfall is getting heavier.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jan 2013)

musa said:


> Slow riding SD. Some roads are mushy. Finished work early myseld


 
It was messy in town - lots of slushy grimy spray off knobblies! Didn't have too many problems though - almost lost the front wheel on one corner but that was way out in the sticks - on the A3 parrallel, at Kingston Vale. Bus coming the other way around the corner caused me to change my line a bit.


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jan 2013)

Oh dear 6.25 AVS


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Oh dear 6.25 AVS


 
Eh? 

Nevermind... I just saw it on MCL


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Oh dear 6.25 AVS


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2013)

Peterborough got a few cm's but roads were like they'd got a few feet 
Dumb birds pulling out made it an interesting experience as I didn't fancy braking hard on 23mm tyres


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> Peterborough got a few cm's but roads were like they'd got a few feet
> Dumb birds pulling out made it an interesting experience as I didn't fancy braking hard on 23mm tyres


You have Emus in Peterboro'


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> You have Emus in Peterboro'


Yeah, they are usually in pre processed metal boxes


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I suspect it was meant to be an Odometer update into the bike profile page, not logged as a ride, per se. Time will tell


 

back on top where you belong


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Jan 2013)

It was nice to have no pressure, while it lasted!


----------



## musa (19 Jan 2013)

Bloody hell SD, can I ask have you had a day off yet?


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Jan 2013)

Yeah - but not in 2013 
I didn't cycle on Christmas Eve - had shopping to do!


----------



## Steve H (19 Jan 2013)

Too much snow for me today. Can I log my sledging miles?!?


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Jan 2013)

I think that's taking the piste


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2013)

Steve H said:


> Too much snow for me today. Can I log my sledging miles?!?


Only the uphill ones


----------



## HLaB (19 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Who's Andsaw on here then?
> 
> Something not right with his loggings,


They are logging Turbo miles now


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> They are logging Turbo miles now


 

I have made Auntie Helen aware.


----------



## redflightuk (19 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> They are logging Turbo miles now


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Jan 2013)

I've sent Andsaw a message re the turbo miles.

Hopefully he'll amend them (from "cycling" to "other", then they don't show on the group mileage total).

Be aware, chaps, I can remove you from the team at my whim. So don't annoy me and make sure you keep sending me cake 'n stuff.

Oh, and we had about 20 new joiners all around the first few days of the year so I didn't check that they all posted on here (they were all UK email addresses). Let me know if you spot anyone you think is an imposter!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2013)

Thanks AH.


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Jan 2013)

Just noticed I'm sixth in the team rankings. SIXTH!!!!

(the ticker hasn't updated, that has me in a lowly 10th)


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2013)

Damn I so want to get out on the bike. Not looking likely until monday's commute.
I haven't even got on of the weird dirty mtb things I can use for a quick blast.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Damn I so want to get out on the bike. Not looking likely until monday's commute.
> I haven't even got on of the *weird dirty mtb things* I can use for a quick blast.


 
Is your Kona Honky not one of those things? 
I mean - it has disk brakes!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Is your Kona Honky not one of those things?
> I mean - it has disk brakes!


 

Tis the future of roadie'ing mon amie


----------



## redflightuk (19 Jan 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Be aware, chaps, I can remove you from the team at my whim. So don't annoy me and make sure you keep sending me cake 'n stuff.





Auntie Helen said:


> Just noticed I'm sixth in the team rankings. SIXTH!!!!
> 
> (the ticker hasn't updated, that has me in a lowly 10th)


I'll not add todays miles just yet then


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Jan 2013)

Andsaw has replied to my message on MCL and is changing his turbo miles to "other".


----------



## billy1561 (26 Jan 2013)

Not sure this is the right place to report the ticker not being updated? Been about 3 or 4 days now i think. Usually overnight.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2013)

Yes I am aware.
Lock must be on holiday or away for a while.
It's done this before. But don't worry it usually does sort itself.


----------



## billy1561 (26 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yes I am aware.
> Lock must be on holiday or away for a while.
> It's done this before. But don't worry it usually does sort itself.


What, he takes holidays? The cheek of the man 
Hadn't thought of that Ian.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2013)

I did wonder if maybe CycleChat ought to send Lock a small donation to thank him for letting us use his bandwidth for the tracker.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jan 2013)

I've posted on BVForums (or whatever it's now called!) checking that Lock knows it's got stuck.


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2013)

Catching the two gimps coffeejo & skolly now


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Catching the two gimps coffeejo & skolly now
> 
> View attachment 18228


 That's fightin' talk


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Catching the two gimps coffeejo & skolly now
> 
> View attachment 18228


 

Gimps


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jan 2013)

Lock has replied to my query about the tracker not updating:



> Yeah, still around. Although I've long since given up on MCL (Strava addict).
> 
> DB filled up after logging data for the last few years, hopefully a cleanup will get things ticking over again. Should hopefully start working again soon.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Lock has replied to my query about the tracker not updating:


 

Thanks Helen.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jan 2013)

I notice the little red line has continued its progress so it looks like we're all behind in our miles. I bet we ain't!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> I notice the little red line has continued its progress so it looks like we're all behind in our miles. I bet we ain't!


 

I am


----------



## redflightuk (29 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I am


Me too. After a good start i've slacked off a bit. Hope to get back on track now though.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jan 2013)

Aha, it's updated now! Lock has fixed it!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Aha, it's updated now! Lock has fixed it!


 

 Thanks again Helen.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jan 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Aha, it's updated now! Lock has fixed it!


*shakes laptop to get ticker to update*


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jan 2013)

Oh yeah


----------



## MattHB (29 Jan 2013)

Damn.. Now I've got very few excuses for not many miles so far!

Edit: hmm, mines not updated


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jan 2013)

It's not bang up to date - but has certainly been updated, since last time. There is always a slight time lag - just how it goes.


----------



## MattHB (29 Jan 2013)

Ah it's done now


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2013)

Woohoo! still beating the flabby feline!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Jan 2013)

Well, at least I can see how my ranking compares to you lot . A big chunk of the BV Forums group seem to have lost interest in MCL, because they don't bother logging their rides on MCL any more. Perhaps I should shock them by defecting to the CycleChat MCL group .


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2013)

victor said:


> Well, at least I can see how my ranking compares to you lot . A big chunk of the BV Forums group seem to have lost interest in MCL, because they don't bother logging their rides on MCL any more. Perhaps I should shock them by defecting to the CycleChat MCL group .


 

You'll be welcome aboard Vic. After all you are a regular poster here and there's no reason why you can't belong to both groups. A good few CC'er also belong to YACF and vice versa.


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You'll be welcome aboard Vic. After all you are a regular poster here and there's no reason why you can't belong to both groups. A good few CC'er also belong to YACF and vice versa.


 Shoot 'em ! Turncoats


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> Ah it's done now


 
Are you sure it only says 151 miles done


----------



## Amanda P (31 Jan 2013)

Oh, there's a thread as well....
Interesting. How come some have managed impressive distances without moving at all?

DCLane 727.25 km at 23.46 km/h
ilikeskol 723.85 km at 0.00 km/h
DeanE 722.72 km at 0.00 km/h
jefmcg 716.20 km at 16.11 km/h


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Shoot 'em ! Turncoats


 

But nice to see the Aussie fight amongst themselves


----------



## MattHB (31 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are you sure it only says 151 miles done


Yeah! Newborn baby temporarily stops pedals


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> Oh, there's a thread as well....
> Interesting. How come some have managed impressive distances without moving at all?
> 
> DCLane 727.25 km at 23.46 km/h
> ...


Those must be 'Turbo' miles


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> How come some have managed impressive distances without moving at all?
> 
> DCLane 727.25 km at 23.46 km/h
> ilikeskol 723.85 km at 0.00 km/h
> ...


Because you have the option of not adding times for your rides. 

I don't want my speeds being displayed because they are very low. Okay, part of that slowness is due to lack of fitness, but a big part of it is that I tend to cycle over big hills all the time. I've averaged 17 mph for 100 miles a few times on the Manchester 100 when I wasn't even fit, but that is a flattish route with a few significant undulations. I've averaged 12.5 mph on mega-hilly 200s which required much more effort.


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2013)

Apropros of nothing, here's my January figures (810 miles, 1300km) with all the cakes that I ate

http://auntiehelen.wordpress.com/2013/01/31/2013-cyclingcake-comparator/


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jan 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Apropros of nothing, here's my January figures (810 miles, 1300km) with all the cakes that I ate
> 
> http://auntiehelen.wordpress.com/2013/01/31/2013-cyclingcake-comparator/


 
In a similar vein, I have covered over 449 miles in January which is also the most in one month, ever! Potsy appears to have done a few less?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2013)

I like Skol said:


> In a similar vein, I have covered over 449 miles in January which is also the most in one month, ever! Potsy appears to have done a few less?


You chaps are going well - nearly 450 miles in a cold, wet/wintry January! What will you manage in April when we get our year's worth of sunny days?

I, OTOH, have done a mighty impressive 38 miles since my last forum ride to Otley on 15th July, 2012!


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2013)

I like Skol said:


> In a similar vein, I have covered over 449 miles in January which is also the most in one month, ever! Potsy appears to have done a few less?


I should finish January on 465 (1 more commute) which is slightly down on January 2012, mainly because we'd done a 60+ mile forum ride too.

Hope you can keep up this standard all year skolly


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Apropros of nothing, here's my January figures (810 miles, 1300km) with all the cakes that I ate
> 
> http://auntiehelen.wordpress.com/2013/01/31/2013-cyclingcake-comparator/


Don't know what is more impressive, your mileage, or your, er, cakeage! 

(I wish that I hadn't looked at all those cake pictures though - I'm going to have to go out and buy a treat now!)


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> I should finish January on 465 (1 more commute) which is slightly down on January 2012, mainly because we'd done a 60+ mile forum ride too.
> 
> Hope you can keep up this standard all year skolly


Point of order - shouldn't the return leg of your commute count towards the February total?


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Point of order - shouldn't the return leg of your commute count towards the February total?


Officially yes, in reality no 

I know some people break their commute into 2 rides, I go for the lazier way and count the return as the same ride


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Officially yes, in reality no
> 
> I know some people break their commute into 2 rides, I go for the lazier way and count the return as the same ride


TBH - it's a bit like audax 600s where the riders stop and have a kip somewhere. They still count it as a 600 km ride, whereas it is really, for example, a 350 km ride one day followed by a 250 km ride the next.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You'll be welcome aboard Vic. After all you are a regular poster here and there's no reason why you can't belong to both groups. A good few CC'er also belong to YACF and vice versa.


In that case, would someone mind adding me? But only if the other CycleChat MCL members agree, of course . Tracking my progress in 2 MCL groups will probably help me stay motivated. Tell lukesdad he can order me shot *after* I meet my yearly cycling goal, not before.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2013)

victor said:


> In that case, would someone mind adding me? But only if the other CycleChat MCL members agree, of course . Tracking my progress in 2 MCL groups will probably help me stay motivated. Tell lukesdad he can order me shot *after* I meet my yearly cycling goal, not before.


 

Just request to join Vic. Auntie Helen will allow you entry...
Welcome aboard


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jan 2013)

Nice one Victor


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Officially yes, in reality no
> 
> I know some people break their commute into 2 rides, I go for the lazier way and count the return as the same ride


....which finishes on 1st Feb and you don't know how long the ride is until you finish so how can you book it to the day before? Surely you should book that commute to the day you finish (which means I rode further than you in Jan ). When I'm working nights I book the distance to the day I get home!


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Hope you can keep up this standard all year skolly


 
Not Bloomin likely! It's all downhill from here......


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2013)

victor said:


> In that case, would someone mind adding me? But only if the other CycleChat MCL members agree, of course . Tracking my progress in 2 MCL groups will probably help me stay motivated.


Yep Victor you'll have to go to the CycleChat group and then click "Join This Group" at which point I will say "yes". It seems I can't add you without you requesting it.


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jan 2013)

Nice to 'ave you Victor


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2013)

I like Skol said:


> ....which finishes on 1st Feb and you don't know how long the ride is until you finish so how can you book it to the day before? Surely you should book that commute to the day you finish (which means I rode further than you in Jan ). When I'm working nights I book the distance to the day I get home!


Even if I just log the outward pre-midnight leg I have done 455 miles  
1-0 to potsy


----------



## Amanda P (1 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Because you have the option of not adding times for your rides.
> 
> I don't want my speeds being displayed because they are very low. Okay, part of that slowness is due to lack of fitness, but a big part of it is that I tend to cycle over big hills all the time. I've averaged 17 mph for 100 miles a few times on the Manchester 100 when I wasn't even fit, but that is a flattish route with a few significant undulations. I've averaged 12.5 mph on mega-hilly 200s which required much more effort.


 
I think I've not been consistent about including times, because on some trips I've forgotten to press the right buttons on my GPS. I know the distance but not the time. So for some journeys, the time will be recorded as 0 - which must push my average 'speed' up?

Meanwhile, my January total is a rather pleasing 638km or 396 miles.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Feb 2013)

Pleased to see i'm moving back up the standings after the last couple of weeks of snow fall.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Even if I just log the outward pre-midnight leg I have done 455 miles
> 1-0 to potsy


 
OK, I give up. You're clearly a better man than I so I will cease trying! 

EDIT: Go easy on the lovehearts, people might work it out.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Feb 2013)

Thanks, Helen , looks like I'm in. The MCL ticker will probably need a bit of time to update, though. I've set it to show my CycleChat group position with units in miles.

Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Feb 2013)

Good man and welcome!


----------



## lukesdad (2 Feb 2013)

victor said:


> Thanks, Helen , looks like I'm in. The MCL ticker will probably need a bit of time to update, though. I've set it to show my CycleChat group position with units in miles.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> --- Victor.


 I just new you'd drop in in 3rd !


----------



## Norry1 (2 Feb 2013)

The recent snowy conditions have got me in the habit of using my turbo - and I think the training benefit means I now expect to use it regularly going forward. This of course displaces road miles. 

I guess I'm getting my excuses in early in case I don't hit my target miles


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2013)

I like Skol said:


> In a similar vein, I have covered over 449 miles in January which is also the most in one month, ever! Potsy appears to have done a few less?


If you do 117 miles tomorrow we will be level again


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> If you do 117 miles tomorrow we will be level again


By the end of Feb, we'll be equal too.....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Feb 2013)

lukesdad said:


> I just new you'd drop in in 3rd !


No worries, you'll quite possibly overtake me during the Australian Winter 

Or perhaps not, since our Winters tend to be milder than yours.


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2013)

victor said:


> No worries, you'll quite possibly overtake me during the Australian Winter
> 
> Or perhaps not, since our Winters tend to be milder than yours.


When its a cold wet 14-15deg in Melbourne, we call that summer


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> When its a cold wet 14-15deg in Melbourne, we call that summer


Actually, I don't regard 14-15 as cold - that for me is perfect cycling weather, cool enough for me not to sweat (unless I'm pushing myself hard) but not actually chilly. Of course, if I want to see snow, I generally have to head for Mt Donna Buang (the bottom of which is about 35mi from where I live, and with a peak at about 4200ft) in the middle of Winter.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> If you do 117 miles tomorrow we will be level again


 
Still watching closely? Hah, I knew it bothered you, that's why I pushed so hard in Jan. Just messing with your mind  



victor said:


> Actually, I don't regard 14-15 as cold - that for me is perfect cycling weather, cool enough for me not to sweat (unless I'm pushing myself hard).


 
LOL, I sweat on my commute even when It's -5°C. You're definitely not pushing hard enough!


----------



## HLaB (10 Feb 2013)

victor said:


> Actually, I don't regard 14-15 as cold - that for me is perfect cycling weather, cool enough for me not to sweat (unless I'm pushing myself hard) but not actually chilly. Of course, if I want to see snow, I generally have to head for Mt Donna Buang (the bottom of which is about 35mi from where I live, and with a peak at about 4200ft) in the middle of Winter.


I went to Melbourne for a Wedding in July 08; the locals were all whinging about the whinging poms and the weather  I thought it was perfect too, the coldest it got was 13deg.


----------



## Speedball (21 Feb 2013)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before but what's the etiquette regarding adding miles to Mycyclinglog. Do people generally count miles done on turbo trainers and exercise bikes or is it solely miles done on the road?

Regularly do 7 to 10 miles per gym session but don't want to "cheat" the system so to speak (even though I'd only really be cheating myself).


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Feb 2013)

No turbo miles!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2013)

Nope, no turbo miles.
It actually says that on the Cycle Chat MCL Page


----------



## Speedball (21 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nope, no turbo miles.
> It actually says that on the Cycle Chat MCL Page



Ah sorry missed that. Thanks for the clarification. Will make sure only road miles are added :-)


----------



## coffeejo (22 Feb 2013)

Speedball said:


> Ah sorry missed that. Thanks for the clarification. Will make sure only road miles are added :-)


You can still add your turbo miles - just make sure you select "other" so it doesn't get logged as part of the CC group.


----------



## Speedball (22 Feb 2013)

coffeejo said:


> You can still add your turbo miles - just make sure you select "other" so it doesn't get logged as part of the CC group.
> 
> View attachment 19432


 
That's great, thank you


----------



## jefmcg (7 Mar 2013)

Does anyone know what the story is with imports? http://www.mycyclinglog.com/import.php 

I finally got the file format correct, and started uploading my rides from strava. It always takes a day or two to get processed (which is weird: is it manual?) but I've uploaded several files of the same format as before since 22 Feb, and none have appeared yet.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Mar 2013)

It looks like my automatic ride uploads to MCL are no longer working . The MCL server doesn't seem to be responding to my HTTP basic authentication requests, and so all the POST commands I send to it from my cycling logging Java application are now being rejected.

I'll just have to hope it's a temporary MCL server glitch, because the MCL server admin Michael Watts never responds to support requests. I just posted a message on the MCL Facebook page, but don't know if he'll respond to it.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Mar 2013)

He's probably busy Victor, so with a bit of luck it will start functioning again soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2013)

victor said:


> It looks like my automatic ride uploads to MCL are no longer working . The MCL server doesn't seem to be responding to my HTTP basic authentication requests, and so all the POST commands I send to it from my cycling logging Java application are now being rejected.
> 
> I'll just have to hope it's a temporary MCL server glitch, because the MCL server admin Michael Watts never responds to support requests. I just posted a message on the MCL Facebook page, but don't know if he'll respond to it.


I thought it was strange not seeing your mileage moving, at least it let me move into the top 5, even if temporarily. Silver linings and all that.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Mar 2013)

Thanks Michael or Victor,

It's picked up all my uploads and not included the duplicates: I'd added some things more than once as I wondered if the problem was on my end.

Just added the latest rides.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Mar 2013)

Anyone else having problems accessing MCL today? Chrome claims it doesn't exist.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Anyone else having problems accessing MCL today? Chrome claims it doesn't exist.


 
Just checked Jo.
Working for for me. Also in Chrome.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just checked Jo.
> Working for for me. Also in Chrome.


Thanks Ian.

*glares at laptop*


----------



## HLaB (23 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Anyone else having problems accessing MCL today? Chrome claims it doesn't exist.


It was down for me earlier it maybe collapsed laughing at my 5.2 miles to the Supermarket; I wanted to test out my thigh which ironically feels better now the weather is cr@p.


----------



## potsy (23 Mar 2013)

Working for me, not that I've got anything to log though


----------



## HLaB (23 Mar 2013)

I use Firefox but can get in with IE


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> It was down for me earlier it maybe collapsed laughing at my 5.2 miles to the Supermarket; I wanted to test out my thigh which ironically feels better now the weather is cr@p.


 
Not as bad as my 1.9 miles today to and from the LBS


----------



## coffeejo (23 Mar 2013)

I cleared the cache and it's working without any problems now.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> I cleared the cache and it's working without any problems now.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Mar 2013)

When I visited it earlier today (to add my last ride on Tuesday, shortly before the lurgy struck) I got a DNS error, but it came back immediately when I hit ^R


----------



## Norry1 (23 Mar 2013)

This might be my first zero cycling miles week for a long time.

Did an hour on the hotel exercise bike yesterday, but that's it


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Mar 2013)

I just wish someone on MCL (e.g. Michael Watts) would start providing tech support! 
I normally upload my rides from an application I wrote, using the MCL API, but the API no longer works. Every HTTP request I send results in the 403 code. I've written 3 messages to the MCL Facebook page and 1 to Michael Watt's personal web page, in the last 3 weeks, but no reply. Does he seriously expect people to fund the MCL site to keep it going, when he refuses to provide tech support?

I even cleared my browser's cache, history, etc. in case the server was holding onto information that was somehow preventing the server from authorising my HTTP requests, but the requests continue to return code 403.


----------



## PpPete (25 Mar 2013)

I logged Saturday's miles to MCL yesterday but, somewhat unusually they've not appeared in my ticker below yet.


----------



## PpPete (26 Mar 2013)

PpPete said:


> I logged Saturday's miles to MCL yesterday but, somewhat unusually they've not appeared in my ticker below yet.


Still not updated the ticker , over 48 hours now, something's amiss.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Mar 2013)

Anyone else get a feeling that it won't be long before mycyclinglog gets pulled?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

Maybe a good idea for everyone to export their data out.

He did say that he has lost a little interest with it due to Strava.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Mar 2013)

Before anyone asks


ianrauk said:


> Maybe a good idea for everyone to export their data out.


Before anyone asks, here's the link to export: http://www.mycyclinglog.com/view.php


----------



## Davidc (26 Mar 2013)

I think it's only the ticker that's a problem, the main site looks OK.

As with anything stored online I keep the important bits (in this case the miles dates and which bike) separately on my own drives. coffeejo has wisdom in this matter methinks.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

Hold on yes I'm getting confused - and not for the first time.
As David has said, MCL is working.

The ticker is not - and of which is not related to the site.
Lock generated the ticker.

So the ticker may go by the by... but think MCL will be ok.


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2013)

So I can leave my ticker alone in the knowledge that no one will catch me 

Edit: my ticker is pretty up-to-date so I guess that won't be the case


----------



## MisterStan (26 Mar 2013)

PpPete said:


> Still not updated the ticker , over 48 hours now, something's amiss.


Mine has changed during this period....


----------



## Baggy (27 Mar 2013)

Hmm, not working for me on Chrome or IE  Luckily I also log on a spreadsheet so am prepared for the worst - couldn't cope with _another_ mileage logging site falling over.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Maybe a good idea for everyone to export their data out.
> 
> He did say that he has lost a little interest with it due to Strava.


And as I've noticed numerous times over the last year, he hasn't provided any tech support. I could forgive him for saying quite frankly that it's just not worth it, but to give no reason for the lack of support and not respond to any MCL or Facebook messages is just plain rude. I'll be considering alternatives to MCL.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Mar 2013)

Strava, Strava, Strava!!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Strava, Strava, Strava!!


 

Strava's for all you racing boys Ant..but far too competitive for us happy just to pootle-ers.
One just has to read the Strava thread.
I have 500 KOM's
I have 5000 segments.
He took half a second off my segment now I'm not KOM.
Someone cut off a bit of my segment and now I'm not KOM so I'm going back out just to get that segment back.
He's going too fast he must be in a car..flag him up
etc

It would drive me nut's to be honest.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Mar 2013)

Ahhh, but it doesn't have to be. It is a great tool for tracking mileage and an overall view of your rides. Not all about speed!


----------



## coffeejo (27 Mar 2013)

Like Baggy, I continued maintaining the spreadsheet I started long before I discovered MCL, but it's the CC tracker I enjoy.

Oi, Shaun, are there any suitable add-ons for the forum?


----------



## MisterStan (27 Mar 2013)

I use Strava too, but mainly so that I can attempt the challenges - they've certainly helped motivate me to commute more (even though i've failed a couple!)


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Strava's for all you racing boys Ant..but far too competitive for us happy just to pootle-ers.
> One just has to read the Strava thread.
> I have 500 KOM's
> I have 5000 segments.
> ...


Agreed. I just use Strava as another logging tool, though it's nice to see how some riding chums are doing too. I don't threaten any KOMs, the only one I got (before I edited the ride) was somewhere in Surrey a couple of years ago. I was in a taxi.....


----------



## oldgreyandslow (27 Mar 2013)

I've just had a look at Strava, I may give it a go. I searched my locality and some sections, segments or whatever that they are called and have listed as hills are laughable, why anyone wants to consider tkemselves KOM on a bit of the Farnborough road that is a slight rise is a bit of a surprise, not sure how that works but I'll see what happens when I log some rides. I assume it will let me lod some data alrready on my garmin or does it start from the day I sign up?

I like the mycycling log ticker too and wouldn't like to see that go really.


----------



## MisterStan (27 Mar 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I've just had a look at Strava, I may give it a go. I searched my locality and some sections, segments or whatever that they are called and have listed as hills are laughable, why anyone wants to consider tkemselves KOM on a bit of the Farnborough road that is a slight rise is a bit of a surprise, not sure how that works but I'll see what happens when I log some rides. I assume it will let me lod some data alrready on my garmin or does it start from the day I sign up?
> 
> I like the mycycling log ticker too and wouldn't like to see that go really.


You can upload all the rides on your Garmin and any others that you have the .fit, .gpx or .tcx files for (i.e. you could export ALL data from Garmin connect or similar)
I like the ticker too and wouldn't want to see it go either....


----------



## oldgreyandslow (27 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> You can upload all the rides on your Garmin and any others that you have the .fit, .gpx or .tcx files for (i.e. you could export ALL data from Garmin connect or similar)
> I like the ticker too and wouldn't want to see it go either....


 
Thanks, my garmin only has the last few rides on it as I tend to delete them after a short while, they are all on garmin connect though so I'll have to work out how to add those to it I guess if mycycling log does fold.


----------



## BSRU (27 Mar 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Thanks, my garmin only has the last few rides on it as I tend to delete them after a short while, they are all on garmin connect though so I'll have to work out how to add those to it I guess if mycycling log does fold.


Just use RideWithGPS, far more civilised that that rowdy Strava place
I just create my own private segments that I know are safe and compare myself to myself.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (27 Mar 2013)

BSRU said:


> Just use RideWithGPS, far more civilised that that rowdy Strava place
> I just create my own private segments that I know are safe and compare myself to myself.


 
Looks a bit like garmin connect, although the comparison side of things, and the mcl ticker, helps keep me focused and motivated, otherwise I'm sure I'd take one look at the awful weather and get back under the duvet!


----------



## BSRU (27 Mar 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> Looks a bit like garmin connect, although the comparison side of things, and the mcl ticker, helps keep me focused and motivated, otherwise I'm sure I'd take one look at the awful weather and get back under the duvet!


No, it's far better than Garmin connect.


----------



## Davidc (27 Mar 2013)

Just checked my ticker and it's back up to date (though my last ride was last week)


----------



## Typhon (29 Mar 2013)

My ticker last updated sometime between 6pm on the 26th and 1pm on the 27th as it includes the former ride but not the latter.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (2 Apr 2013)

My ticker seems well out of date now too. Hope it gets sorted.


----------



## Col5632 (2 Apr 2013)

oldgreyandslow said:


> My ticker seems well out of date now too. Hope it gets sorted.


 
Snap, not updated the ride i done on saturday


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Apr 2013)

We're looking into the ticker at the moment.


----------



## HLaB (4 Apr 2013)

My mileage will come down in the next while as after last nights rtc I'm no access to a commuter bike for the foreseeable future; hopefully thats short term :-( The viking has served me well though, its only minorly out of true and the rear wheel although goosed (a technical term for rim failure) held together. As it took the impact I able to say other than a deeply bruised left buttock and a stinging left elbow I'm pyhsically fit.


----------



## billy1561 (4 Apr 2013)

That's a shame mate as you really do crack those miles off. 
I'm sure d.dignam and sitting duck will sympathise.


----------



## HLaB (4 Apr 2013)

Thankfully the lbs managed to make the wheel moveable (for today at least, although quite rightly there was a lot of caveats) so it'll just be a short commute for me tomorrow (if I can move).


----------



## coffeejo (4 Apr 2013)

Sounds like it could have been a lot worse. Hope the bruises fade quickly.


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Thankfully the lbs managed to make the wheel moveable (for today at least, although quite rightly there was a lot of caveats) so it'll just be a short commute for me tomorrow (if I can move).


The things people do to get out of a Rutland ride


----------



## TimO (5 Apr 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> We're looking into the ticker at the moment.


I've made some progress.

I've got a version which I wrote on another server, now working on Shaun's server. It still needs some fiddling with, not least the fact that the current version will only work for the YACF group, but hopefully not too much work. My current plan is to have a fiddle with that on Sunday, after I get back from the HS2 Ride tomorrow. This is a static copy of the image currently returned.




It's not quite identical to Lock's ticker, but probably close enough. The first version will also not support the orange line showing where you were last year, but I'm planning to add that on later.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

TimO said:


> I've made some progress.
> 
> I've got a version which I wrote on another server, now working on Shaun's server. It still needs some fiddling with, not least the fact that the current version will only work for the YACF group, but hopefully not too much work. My current plan is to have a fiddle with that on Sunday, after I get back from the HS2 Ride tomorrow. This is a static copy of the image currently returned.
> 
> ...


 

Can you ensure that those awful downward red arrows don't appear on it


----------



## antnee (7 Apr 2013)

Taking of the My cycling log not updating well mine seemed to have stuck at 228 miles sometime the week before easter! So perhaps its not working properly as I really have done 381.14 still perhaps its the wonders of the internet. tme and space and all things mystic?


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Apr 2013)

You're referring to the ticker which is entirely separate from MCL. Ticker is indeed stuck.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Apr 2013)

Just a thought - is it worth merging all the MCL threads?


----------



## derrick (7 Apr 2013)

Mines been stuck on the same for a week or so now.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Apr 2013)

Everyone's ticker is stuck and has been for a couple of weeks.

We have notified Lock in Australia (whose ticker it is) but I believe he's on holiday - no response yet.

The CycleChat team are looking into our own Ticker, courtesy of TimO, but it's not ready yet.

Patience is a virtue, folks!


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Apr 2013)

It's only a ticker!
People should stop moaning and start cycling


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2013)

Big vote of thanks to TimO for his digital cleverness!

Meanwhile, I've copied the group list onto a Google Drive spreadsheet simply because the row numbers gives your standing.


----------



## antnee (7 Apr 2013)

Thanks for Getting back to us about the Ticking update not working at least its not just my being more stupid than I am normally!


----------



## TimO (8 Apr 2013)

The minimal replacement is close to being working, there's a little fiddling I need to do tomorrow, and then it'll need some testing, to make sure it's reasonably robust, and doesn't bring the server to it's knees, which would probably be a bad thing!


----------



## srw (8 Apr 2013)

Do any of the tickers support periods other than calendar years? We have a 13 month target starting a week ago. It looks as if MCL supports this as a "goal", but a graphic would be good.


----------



## TimO (8 Apr 2013)

srw said:


> Do any of the tickers support periods other than calendar years? We have a 13 month target starting a week ago. It looks as if MCL supports this as a "goal", but a graphic would be good.


I could probably add on an arbitrary start date and period, but 13 months, alone, sounds a bit vague, since a month isn't a fixed duration, it depends on exactly which months. What I could probably do, without too much effort, is allow you to specify a start date (assuming a midnight start time), and number of days. If what you're doing is for a specific time, so you know (or can calculate) the number of days, then that would be easy enough.

It definitely won't be in the early release, but it shouldn't be too difficult to add on. It obviously won't support the orange last-year feature, when I get around to doing that, either, since it would start getting involved defining what that meant, if you change the duration, or the start point isn't an exact fit to the previous set of data.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Apr 2013)

Just had a reply from Lock:

Sorry about the ticker getting stuck again. Database filled up again, and wouldn't let any new entries be added till I deleted some old data. It should come back to life soon, current problem seems to be with MCL (issues with request timeouts), so hopefully that gets sorted soon.

No problems with you guys using it, or continuing to do so. Its always been run on Google's App Engine, and on the free quota. So there's no cost associated.

TimO's welcome to a copy of the code, it's all written in Python, and is quite the dogs breakfast. But still, if he's interested let me know. Either way I'll be interested to see what he comes up with. I moved onto Strava some time ago, figured eventually everyone else would too. Guess there's some people that just prefer the 'old school' way of doing things.

Cheers,
lock


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2013)

Now I have a green up arrow I am happy for it to break again


----------



## Col5632 (9 Apr 2013)

I'm just happy to see it up to date  Bang on where i was last year but my target was lower last year


----------



## MisterStan (9 Apr 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I'm just happy to see it up to date  Bang on where i was last year but my target was lower last year


Plenty of time to go yet!


----------



## Col5632 (9 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Plenty of time to go yet!


 
True, March wasnt great cause it snowed a good bit so need to catch up but planning a 100 miler sportive in august so hopefully that with the training for it will up the mileage


----------



## derrick (9 Apr 2013)

Nice to see it working again, just need to get out more during the week.


----------



## HLaB (9 Apr 2013)

March wasn't bad for me but April has been pretty bad, what with getting hit (and not having a reliable 2nd bike) and finally catching the bad cough thats been doing the rounds; I've temporarily lost my mojo this morning


----------



## coffeejo (9 Apr 2013)

What I've done so far this month is as much as I did in the whole of April 2011.  But like most people seem to be, I'm down on where I was this time last year. I blame (a) the weather and (b) a prolonged rough patch in terms of mental health and mojo. But whatever the mileage, it was good to be out today, especially tanking it downhill at 33mph on my hybrid in my normal clothes and remembering the days when I bricked it if the speedo went anywhere near 30.


----------



## HLaB (11 Apr 2013)

This week has been really fustrating after last weeks shunt. I then went on the Saturday forums ride and had a great time felt better as the day went on  After driving back in the car for four hours on Sunday I stupidly went for a ride however, struggled a wee bit for light so had to up the pace and although it didn't feel bad at the time I think it stressed my throat which has been in agony since Monday; the weather has been great too


----------



## TimO (18 Apr 2013)

Hmm, when MyCyclingLog is down, it doesn't look like my attempts to make it tolerant of that, and just relying on the cached copy has worked. Bugger.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Apr 2013)




----------



## TimO (18 Apr 2013)

Right, I know what the problem is (was), the website was returning a webpage, basically saying that it wasn't working for some reason (eg maintenance). That was interpreted as a "working" reply, but then the regular expression failed to match to anything useful on the webpage, because there was nothing useful there, so it "looked" like there was a group with no members in it.

Unfortunately, that's wiped out the cached copy (replacing it with an empty one), so even though I've now modified the code to use the cached copy when the returned page has no members whatsoever, since that's an implausible return, it still can't return anything useful. When the MyCyclingLogs website starts operating again, it should recover.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Apr 2013)

Didn't understand everything you said but  nonetheless.

You open for some (purely aesthetic) opinions?


----------



## Garz (18 Apr 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Didn't understand everything you said but  nonetheless.
> 
> You open for some (purely aesthetic) opinions?


 


He basically fell out with Captain cache!


----------



## TimO (18 Apr 2013)

Feel free to mention the aesthetics, the current design isn't very good, it's a quick hack to make things work.

I'm planning on allowing the next version to have XML definition files that detail the layout, so there can be differing layouts with things like bigger or small elements, other colours, fonts etc That way people can pick what bits they want. It won't be totally configurable, since for simplicity and security, I (or someone else like Shaun) will have to load up a layout, and then make it available via some simply passed parameter to the ticker (eg "&layout=small" or "&layout=YACF_Grey" etc).


----------



## TimO (18 Apr 2013)

Garz said:


> He basically fell out with Captain cache!


The main problem is that there isn't a "proper" programatic way to get data from the website, so we have to "scrape" the webpages, which isn't elegant, and can lead to problems such as happened earlier.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Apr 2013)

I was just thinking that I'd prefer the banner across the ticker itself to read x miles of y rather than x%.


----------



## TimO (18 Apr 2013)

coffeejo said:


> I was just thinking that I'd prefer the banner across the ticker itself to read x miles of y rather than x%.


Potentially easy enough to do. I was intending that the various parameters that could be displayed, would be inserted into the text strings as a "variable", so that could possibly be an alternative option. The mileage exists in both Lock's version, and my variants as text outside of the bar, so I guess that may be swapped, so it displayed the percentage, or some other information.


----------



## antnee (19 Apr 2013)

Well I'm quite glad I know nothing about how it works but glad to see it working this morning!


----------



## BSRU (19 Apr 2013)

TimO said:


> Potentially easy enough to do. I was intending that the various parameters that could be displayed, would be inserted into the text strings as a "variable", so that could possibly be an alternative option. The mileage exists in both Lock's version, and my variants as text outside of the bar, so I guess that may be swapped, so it displayed the percentage, or some other information.


I hope people who prefer the modern metric measuring system are catered for, I assume they are.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Apr 2013)

Who is Davis_XI? They are logging a bunch of rides, in the future


----------



## Garz (19 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Who is Davis_XI? They are logging a bunch of rides, in the future


 
Why Dr Davis of course our CC time travelling timelord!


----------



## JoeyB (8 May 2013)

Woohoo...I'm actually ahead of my ticker!!! But for how long lol....


----------



## Jdratcliffe (10 May 2013)

umm wondering whats happened to mine .. seems just to show the hyperlink atm


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2013)

My green bar has got stuck


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> umm wondering whats happened to mine .. seems just to show the hyperlink atm


 
Fixed.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (10 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> Fixed.


genuis although it shows 47 mils not 8000 as the goal..


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> genuis although it shows 47 mils not 8000 as the goal..


 
I just tweaked the wrapper code, not the ticker settings - but give me a mo. and I'll adjust it for you.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (10 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> I just tweaked the wrapper code, not the ticker settings - but give me a mo. and I'll adjust it for you.


thanks i dont know why it changed as i not touched my sig for about 2months


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2013)

Jdratcliffe said:


> thanks i dont know why it changed as i not touched my sig for about 2months


 
Not sure if it needs an update at the MCL end - I've adjusted the settings to have an 8000 mile goal, so presumably it'll update at some future point.


----------



## Leodis (2 Jul 2013)

How do you add % so far also when does it update with new updates?


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> How do you add % so far also when does it update with new updates?


 It the a different type of progress bar written by a cc member rather than by Lock of Victoria Cycling Forum; I think shaun updated the instructions on how to get a ticker to direct people to the cc one.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> How do you add % so far also when does it update with new updates?


 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/h...m-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.131488/
*Here*


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2013)

@Leodis http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ho...m-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.131488/


----------



## Leodis (2 Jul 2013)

Thanks peeps


----------



## TimO (9 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> How do you add % so far also when does it update with new updates?


 
The current hacked up code will update relatively fast. The only thing I don't do with any rapidity is grab too much data from the MyCyclingLog webserver. As I recall, it won't grab the data off of there more than once every 15 minutes, so data could be that old.

I need to put some effort into writing the new-improved kitchen-sink-included version, which will do things like compare this year to last years data, but as ever work and real-life are getting in the way!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jul 2013)

I have just done a significant clean of the MCL CycleChat data - if you haven't logged any miles this year then you've now been removed from the group.

Of course, if you want to start logging for us again just do the 'join group' thingie again and I will readmit you.

This is a standard bit of housekeeping I do every July. I think I removed about 50 names this time round.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Jul 2013)

That will have diminished my placing a lot


----------



## coffeejo (31 Jul 2013)

My MCL and my cycle computer have a 15 mile discrepancy. Not sure if the error is me forgetting to update after a ride or incorrectly resetting the odometer on the computer last time I changed the battery.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2013)

*I'll be back!  *


----------



## HLaB (21 Aug 2013)

A bit gutted that my short 5.5mile commute took me past my target but at 10,003.5miles and not leisure miles but I think I can stop cycling now for the year; oh wait I've got to get home and I don't fancy walking


----------



## coffeejo (21 Aug 2013)

@HLaB


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> A bit gutted that my short 5.5mile commute took me past my target but at 10,003.5miles and not leisure miles but I think I can stop cycling now for the year; oh wait I've got to get home and I don't fancy walking


 


Amazing mileage...


----------



## MisterStan (21 Aug 2013)

And there was me being all pleased with hitting my 5000 miles early, cheers @HLaB!


----------



## HLaB (21 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> And there was me being all pleased with hitting my 5000 miles early, cheers @HLaB!


 Nice going Stan


----------



## redflightuk (21 Sep 2013)

Didn't think i was going to reach 5000 miles this year. Thanks to LEL though i'm there now


----------



## coffeejo (22 Sep 2013)

If, if, IF I do 290 miles by the end of the month, I'll have hit my target with 3 months to go. That's quite a big "if"...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2013)

coffeejo said:


> If, if, IF I do 290 miles by the end of the month, I'll have hit my target with 3 months to go. That's quite a big "if"...



I hit my first target (4,000 miles) 6th May

I then hit my second target (10,000 miles) 9th September

Now going for my third target, 12,000 miles


----------



## Col5632 (23 Sep 2013)

I hit my target a few weeks back, most miles cycled in a year ever


----------



## Rasmus (23 Sep 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I hit my target a few weeks back, most miles cycled in a year ever


Ditto for me on both counts.

I'm within range of doubling my mileage from 2012.


----------



## Col5632 (23 Sep 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Ditto for me on both counts.
> 
> I'm within range of doubling my mileage from 2012.



Top effort


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> A bit gutted that my short 5.5mile commute took me past my target but at 10,003.5miles and not leisure miles but I think I can stop cycling now for the year; oh wait I've got to get home and I don't fancy walking


Reached my revised target of 12,000miles over the weekend and I'm delighted to say it was leisure miles this time.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Oct 2013)

I'm such a slacker


----------



## Norry1 (10 Nov 2013)

Reached my target of 5,200 today, even if I have slacked off the mileage over the last month or so. Need to get my brain in Winter mode and get the lights and mudguards sorted.


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Reached my target of 5,200 today, even if I have slacked off the mileage over the last month or so. Need to get my brain in Winter mode and get the lights and mudguards sorted.


Well done norry, must be the day for it as I too reached the same figure today 

If I could remember how to do it I would probably increase my ticker to a new 6000 goal 

Edit- Did it, new goal of 6000 miles, game on


----------



## eck (10 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I hit my first target (4,000 miles) 6th May
> 
> I then hit my second target (10,000 miles) 9th September
> 
> Now going for my third target, 12,000 miles



You've left me miles behind mate, well done on keeping at it.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Nov 2013)

A-l-m-o-s-t t-h-e-r-e n-o-w....


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Nov 2013)

Am getting really stressed about hitting my target. I need apx 36miles everyday till the end of the year, baring 4 days off, to hit my target. I really want to hit my target..

But..

Am also in Marathon running training for the London Marathon.. My poor legs dont know what the hell is going on. 

But...

I MUST HIT MY TARGET. Mtfu huh. ha


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

Struggling to reach my target too @Davywalnuts 
I need at least 1.62 miles a day to reach my target.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Nov 2013)

Grrrrrr, @ianrauk , that not appreciated.. Nor knowing that I just cant beat yours miles, even with four years of trying...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Grrrrrr, @ianrauk , that not appreciated.. Nor knowing that I just cant beat yours miles, even with four years of trying...




lol.... sorry mate, me bad.
But you had a good run at it this year though.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Nov 2013)

Having a Holiday and a stag do back to back messed me up, made me lazy, took over a month to get going again. Otherwise I was on a roll and it would be closer... One year my friend, one year... If only @Auntie Helen would allow running miles into the mix...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Having a Holiday and a stag do back to back messed me up, made me lazy, took over a month to get going again. Otherwise I was on a roll and it would be closer... One year my friend, one year... If only @Auntie Helen would allow running miles into the mix...




Good idea... I can add my tuesday evening and saturday park runs


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2013)

I must have a go again next year, now that I am starting to feel better. The question is - do I set a tough target to inspire me, or a realistic target so I don't discourage myself by falling way short?

I think I might set the standard 10-miles-a-day, 3,650 mile year target. I could always upgrade that to 6,000 km, 4,000 miles and so on, if things went well.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I must have a go again next year, now that I am starting to feel better. The question is - do I set a tough target to inspire me, or a realistic target so I don't discourage myself by falling way short?
> 
> I think I might set the standard 10-miles-a-day, 3,650 mile year target. I could always upgrade that to 6,000 km, 4,000 miles and so on, if things went well.


Realistic. I hit my target for this year with no problems, upped it for a challenge ... and then ran out of motivation. In the end, I dropped it down to something I've got to work for and is more than I cycled last year, but is still achievable so I no longer have to stress about it. I immediately felt much better. After all, as I was reminded, it's all about having fun.


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am getting really stressed about hitting my target. I need apx 36miles everyday till the end of the year, baring 4 days off, to hit my target. I really want to hit my target..
> 
> But..
> 
> ...


Ah grasshopper, your good friend Martint is here to help.Set a lower target!! No more disappointments! Or do what I do, set a lower target and still miss it!


----------



## I like Skol (27 Nov 2013)

Done! And now going for 4000


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (27 Nov 2013)

I set out to do 4000 miles, managed to get that done and then went for 6000 miles and despite crashing into a van and breaking the bike and then having the replacement stolen, I think I may just do it! So next year I think 8000miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2013)

eck said:


> You've left me miles behind mate, well done on keeping at it.



Cheers, first year enthusiasm has kept me going, the real test will be doing it again next year.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Nov 2013)

My '1 mile per hour' plan is on course but if December is very cold/wet/snowy I might struggle to do 24 miles every day.


----------



## BSRU (28 Nov 2013)

My target increased from 11,000 to 12,000 to 13,000km as the year progressed which looked very easy at the start of November.
But 12 commute days lost due to illness has left me with needing 1000km in December, 64km per commute day.
Straight forward enough if the weather plays ball, but will definitely plan some leisure rides during the Christmas/New Year holiday period to make the target easier.
My motivation for reaching 13,000km was is to reward myself with a nice Shand road bike but that plan is on hold until my employment status is resolved next year.


----------



## Davidc (28 Nov 2013)

I'm never sure that targets are a good idea. I'm unlikely to reach my MCL target this year - again, too many other things getting in the way, plus an illness and an injury, but nearer this year than last. I have managed to reach other targets on the bike though, one of which I value much more than any MCL target mileage.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2013)

That's it. Reached 2013's target of 10,000 miles today with a ride out to Tadworth with TTCycle of this parish.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That's it. Reached 2013's target of 10,000 miles today with a ride out to Tadworth with TTCycle of this parish.


About time


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> About time



Can take it easy and rest up a bit now.
Only December's 100 miler to do...


----------



## HLaB (29 Nov 2013)

Well that was me reached my revised, revised, revised, etc target today without realising until now, 14,500 miles; I should reach my revised, revised, revised, revised, ........ target of 15,000miles by the end of the year. My original target was the national average, 46.7miles or there abouts


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Nov 2013)

Well done indeed


----------



## jefmcg (29 Nov 2013)

40 km/day until christmas. That will encourage me to commute!


----------



## Keith Oates (1 Dec 2013)

The 1 million group Km target has been reached again this year so a good effort by all concerned.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Dec 2013)

My target is looking safe - I've still got a few miles to do, but I can knock those off over the Christmas break.


----------



## DCLane (2 Dec 2013)

My original 5000 mile target is well past; the tri training and injuries has meant limited miles early in the year but I'm making up for it now.

Last year I hit 6640.2 miles - that's now where I'm aiming and I've 29 days to do it. 16 miles each day on average, 112 miles a week. That's do-able.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Dec 2013)

When I get home in the morning I will still need to cover 190 miles to reach 4,000 miles in 2013. I have a possible 12 more commutes this year and it's about 20 miles a time. If my math is right I need 10 of those commutes to hit the (higher, revised) target!


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Dec 2013)

I've given up with my target now as I've got a bit behind and my back wheel is in for repair (and I don't like riding the old trike in the dark without my fab lights).

By the end of the year I ought to have managed 8,500 miles, hopefully, which is more than last year, but not quite One Mile Per Hour. Oh well!


----------



## Norry1 (6 Dec 2013)

I'm 200 miles past my target of 5,200, which means this is my highest mileage year.

Final target is to make 6,000 miles including Turbo miles. Only about 200 miles to go on that, so should be a doddle.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I'm 200 miles past my target of 5,200, which means this is my highest mileage year.
> 
> Final target is to make 6,000 miles including Turbo miles. Only about 200 miles to go on that, so should be a doddle.




Inc. you Dec 100 miler...


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (8 Dec 2013)

Well todays 100 mile ride took me over the 6000 mile target, so I have revised it again and will now try to get 6500 before the end of the year.


----------



## martint235 (9 Dec 2013)

Target set at a conservative 7,000 miles bearing in mind the previous two years had been around the 7,500 mark. Target missed by a long, long way. Will be lucky to get 5,500 by the end of the year. Considering that one ride in July earnt me 900 miles, it's been a tad disappointing!


----------



## Col5632 (9 Dec 2013)

I'm chuffed to have also beaten my target, unsure what to make my target next year, planning a good few more extended commutes next year


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Dec 2013)

My 10k km target may not be reached, 950km to go and on a course for a week, plus short days, argh...


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (9 Dec 2013)

Same here @Col5632 I think I'll be doing a fair bit more riding next year, so need to up my target - maybe by 50% and initially (then see how close I am by July and maybe up it again!)


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Well that was me reached my revised, revised, revised, etc target today without realising until now, 14,500 miles; I should reach my revised, revised, revised, revised, ........ target of 15,000miles by the end of the year. My original target was the national average, 46.7miles or there abouts


I am watching the top two battle it out with interest. Chapeau to youse.


----------



## HLaB (9 Dec 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I am watching the top two battle it out with interest. Chapeau to youse.


No battle, I just hope to make my revised, revised, revised target but having been of the bike the last 3 days isn't helping.


----------



## Fubar (9 Dec 2013)

Ok, I've signed up for MCL and requested membership to the Cycle Chat and CC Ecosse Groups - now what?!? Do I add all my rides for the year? Do I have to do this manually (i.e. can't export from Garmin?)? Are people adding Turbo miles?!?

Sorry if this has been covered before but don't fancy wading through 138 pages to find it - a linky would be good...


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2013)

Fubar said:


> Ok, I've signed up for MCL and requested membership to the Cycle Chat and CC Ecosse Groups - now what?!? Do I add all my rides for the year? Do I have to do this manually (i.e. can't export from Garmin?)? Are people adding Turbo miles?!?
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered before but don't fancy wading through 138 pages to find it - a linky would be good...




Auntie Helen will add you to the group - keep checking to see if you have been added.
You can upload as an excel file your rides for the year - however you have to follow very carefully the format that MCL uses or it won't load or will mix the results. It would be better if you manually upload. Perhaps say a full months mileage in one go.

You can log turbo miles, by the amount of distance the turbo moves along the floor*. 



*no turbo miles, road miles only.


----------



## Fubar (9 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Auntie Helen will add you to the group - keep checking to see if you have been added.
> You can upload as an excel file your rides for the year - however you have to follow very carefully the format that MCL uses or it won't load or will mix the results. It would be better if you manually upload. Perhaps say a full months mileage in one go.
> 
> You can log turbo miles, by the amount of distance the turbo moves along the floor*.
> ...



Cool, thanks - looks like AH has already done the biz. I didn't think turbo miles would be permissible, just read it in one of the posts above but perhaps that was personal target. I'll get onto it tomorrow at "work"


----------



## Col5632 (9 Dec 2013)

Fubar said:


> Cool, thanks - looks like AH has already done the biz. I didn't think turbo miles would be permissible, just read it in one of the posts above but perhaps that was personal target. I'll get onto it tomorrow at "work"



Glad to see you have finally joined the manual world of MCL


----------



## Telemark (9 Dec 2013)

Is @Coco still around and responding to joining requests for CC Ecosse?
We are currently 5th in the global league  (mainly thanks to @HLaB and Eck  leading the way).

Membership of MCL has certainly given me some targets to 'race'  and catch people or try and keep ahead of them .
I'm at almost 200% of my original target (where's the fingers crossed smiley when you need it) ... this amazingly benign autumn weather so far certainly helped, too!

Next year's targets are: go further than this year, enjoy as much and ... to beat @Col5632 , as per the other thread 
T


----------



## HLaB (9 Dec 2013)

Telemark said:


> We are currently 5th in the global league  (mainly thanks to @HLaB and Eck  leading the way).


With only 14 active members, well done all


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (10 Dec 2013)

There's a CC Ecosse group too? I had no idea, just joined the Cyclechat one... so you can add on another 3k to the total!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Dec 2013)

Norry1 said:


> I'm 200 miles past my target of 5,200, which means this is my highest mileage year.
> 
> Final target is to make 6,000 miles including Turbo miles. Only about 200 miles to go on that, so should be a doddle.


turbo and roller miles dinnae count min'


----------



## coffeejo (11 Dec 2013)

Last year's total: 6013 miles
This year's (to date): 6020 miles


----------



## Norry1 (11 Dec 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> turbo and roller miles dinnae count min'



I know they don't for MCL. I've hit my 5,200 mile target. I have a separate (not on MCL) target of 6,000 miles including turbo.


----------



## Fubar (12 Dec 2013)

Well I *finally* managed to get all my rides logged (it's not very user-friendly, is it?) and I'm now squished between @Harry_Palmer79 and @Col5632 (now there's an image, and not a happy one either...) in the CC Ecosse league table - can't believe I'm behind @Col5632, next year I'm comin' to get ye!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Dec 2013)

I've reduced my mileage from One Mile Per Hour (8,760 miles) to 8,500 but may not make that as I seem to have picked up a lurgy and have three days away for work next week. Oh well. Still more than last year.


----------



## Col5632 (12 Dec 2013)

Fubar said:


> Well I *finally* managed to get all my rides logged (it's not very user-friendly, is it?) and I'm now squished between @Harry_Palmer79 and @Col5632 (now there's an image, and not a happy one either...) in the CC Ecosse league table - can't believe I'm behind @Col5632, next year I'm comin' to get ye!!!



You will most likely pass me, not able to do as many saturdays as i once did, still there is always night rides when it gets lighter, think i'll aim for 4k next year


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (12 Dec 2013)

Fubar said:


> Well I *finally* managed to get all my rides logged (it's not very user-friendly, is it?) and I'm now squished between @Harry_Palmer79 and @Col5632 (now there's an image, and not a happy one either...) in the CC Ecosse league table - can't believe I'm behind @Col5632, next year I'm comin' to get ye!!!


 
So,_* that's*_ why I've slipped down another position in the rankings!  

It is a bit of a faff if you have a lot of rides to upload, which I usually do as I'm always forgetting to update it then I have to upload a week or two (or more) at a time...


----------



## Col5632 (12 Dec 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> So,_* that's*_ why I've slipped down another position in the rankings!
> 
> It is a bit of a faff if you have a lot of rides to upload, which I usually do as I'm always forgetting to update it then I have to upload a week or two (or more) at a time...



I usually upload every morning at work, it can defo be a faff though.


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2013)

If I upload on the day its not too bad but it can be a faff, I find often too its best to save the initial ride then go back and edit the details (time, max speed, etc).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I am watching the top two battle it out with interest. Chapeau to youse.



I'm more than happy to be in second place. Beginning of the year I was targeting a top 50 spot


----------



## Col5632 (12 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm more than happy to be in second place. Beginning of the year I was targeting a top 50 spot



I'm happy with a top 100 spot


----------



## Rasmus (12 Dec 2013)

I sum up my modest commute miles and put them in as a single ride on Fridays. Yes, not strictly correct, and no, I don't care.

Very happy with my total for the year - next year maybe try for 5000 miles...?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> If I upload on the day its not too bad but it can be a faff, I find often too its best to save the initial ride then go back and edit the details (time, max speed, etc).


I find it a pleasant wee chore when I get in the door as I wait for the coffee brewing.


----------



## derrick (12 Dec 2013)

My target was 5000 miles but i had to up it to 7000 as i reaches the 5000 a little bit early, I think i should make the 7000, i will be well pleased.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Dec 2013)

Fubar said:


> Well I *finally* managed to get all my rides logged (it's not very user-friendly, is it?) and I'm now squished between @Harry_Palmer79 and @Col5632 (now there's an image, and not a happy one either...) in the CC Ecosse league table - can't believe I'm behind @Col5632, next year I'm comin' to get ye!!!


never realised until very recently there was a CC Ecosse group, so have signed up myself.


----------



## Telemark (12 Dec 2013)

Col5632 said:


> You will most likely pass me, not able to do as many saturdays as i once did, still there is always night rides when it gets lighter, think i'll aim for 4k next year


ONLY 4k? (says she who thought 3k was a lot earlier this year ) ... come on @Col5632 , if I can do it, so can you! At this rate you are throwing in the towel before we even start racing each other next year  (unless that's a clever ploy, of course, in which case I'm on to you )



Strathlubnaig said:


> never realised until very recently there was a CC Ecosse group, so have signed up myself.



Welcome to CC Ecosse @Strathlubnaig - now you just need to turn up for one of our rides (in the informal & CC rides part of the forum) to meet in person! 

T


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I find it a pleasant wee chore when I get in the door as I wait for the coffee brewing.


Its settled down of late but I add rides in two parts because it would often time out before all the details are added, you click 'add' and the ride disappears; adding it fast, then going back and editing doesn't time out for some reason


----------



## Col5632 (13 Dec 2013)

Telemark said:


> ONLY 4k? (says she who thought 3k was a lot earlier this year ) ... come on @Col5632 , if I can do it, so can you! At this rate you are throwing in the towel before we even start racing each other next year  (unless that's a clever ploy, of course, in which case I'm on to you )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly i used to think 3k was alot and worked bloody hard to get it so 4k seems like a nice goal 

Of course I'm aiming to beat you though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Its settled down of late but I add rides in two parts because it would often time out before all the details are added, you click 'add' and the ride disappears; adding it fast, then going back and editing doesn't time out for some reason






Well done on smashing the 15,000 miles, just think how far you could have got if you didn't keep crashing


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done on smashing the 15,000 miles, just think how far you could have got if you didn't keep crashing


You'll probably smash it next week too, the miles, not the deck that is


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> You'll probably smash it next week too, the miles, not the deck that is



Not going to curse myself, but fingers crossed


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Dec 2013)

I'm on target to top 15,000km this week (my last working week for the year), and then I fly across the country to Perth for a rellie-run. I'll get back in time to do one last ride (probably a Mt Dandenong ride) on NYE, leaving me at about 15,130km. Nowhere near last year's total, but I'm happy enough with it , because it puts my average per year for the last 4 years at about 15,875km.

I would have continued logging on MCL (which would have had me in the top 10 in the CC group, I'm guessing), but I was uploading my rides from a custom cycling logging application I wrote in Java, which automatically uploads selected ride entries to MCL via the MCL API. The only problem is, the MCL admin guy disabled the API early this year, without notifying anyone, and refused to respond to any of my support requests, even those I left on the MCL Facebook site . I'm pretty annoyed with this guy, because he said he'd provide tech support for MCL via Twitter and Facebook, but then failed to do so.

What's Ecosse, by the way?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Dec 2013)

victor said:


> I'm on target to top 15,000km this week (my last working week for the year), and then I fly across the country to Perth for a rellie-run. I'll get back in time to do one last ride (probably a Mt Dandenong ride) on NYE, leaving me at about 15,130km. Nowhere near last year's total, but I'm happy enough with it , because it puts my average per year for the last 4 years at about 15,875km.
> 
> I would have continued logging on MCL (which would have had me in the top 10 in the CC group, I'm guessing), but I was uploading my rides from a custom cycling logging application I wrote in Java, which automatically uploads selected ride entries to MCL via the MCL API. The only problem is, the MCL admin guy disabled the API early this year, without notifying anyone, and refused to respond to any of my support requests, even those I left on the MCL Facebook site . I'm pretty annoyed with this guy, because he said he'd provide tech support for MCL via Twitter and Facebook, but then failed to do so.
> 
> What's *Ecosse*, by the way?



Scotland (French)


----------



## Col5632 (17 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Scotland (French)



We have our own special group 

Some mileage this year btw!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Dec 2013)

Col5632 said:


> We have our own special group
> 
> Some mileage this year btw!



Thanks.

We need a Yorkshire group, I reckon that would get pretty high up on the group table


----------



## Col5632 (17 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We need a Yorkshire group, I reckon that would get pretty high up on the group table



I'm sure you could set that up


----------



## SWSteve (19 Dec 2013)

I cannot believe I have done the best part of 3000 miles on my bike, which was an outlandish target when I bought the bike. Next years target will be 5,000 which should be a challenge...and 2015 I'll be looking at 1mph


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Dec 2013)

Hmm, interesting the thought of 1mph, it would mean a 1200 mile step up in class for next year. Achievable, not sure..... Got me thinking though.


----------



## BSRU (24 Dec 2013)

13,000km completed for the year, also I have been logging rides to mycyclinglog for two whole years now and it shows I have cycled over 23,000km.
Now to do more cycling in 2014


----------



## I like Skol (24 Dec 2013)

I'm actually lowering my target for next year. I started out 2013 wanting to do 10 miles a day (3650 miles) but it must have been some time early in November when I realised I was actually going to pass that quite easily and decided to go for 4k.

The aim for next year will be 3k so I can have less effect on family life. With working 12hr shifts, nights, having two kids and a wife working office hours has meant lots of frantic meal times between her arriving home and me jumping on my bike for the commute. Driving gives around 15-20 minutes back and that is valuable time.

Of course, I might actually do more than the previous year, like I have done for the last 3 years on the trot


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Dec 2013)

To you guys who have done over 8000 miles, how many years do you get out of a set of wheels? And what wheels have you got?

The reason I'm asking is that next year I'll have to do at least 8000 miles as I've sold my car, so I'll have no option now my wife has nearly finished her degree and will be working from March onwards. I'm just wondering if my new set of Planet X el cheapo wheels will last the year.


----------



## HLaB (26 Dec 2013)

@bromptonfb That's a how long is a piece of string question; it depends on terrain,exposure,maintenance, rider weight, etc. FWIW my winter wheels (previously 2012 all year wheels) are planet x (Model B's), they've been exposed to the harsh Scottish winters and have currently done 60miles short of 9,000miles (7336miles, March 2012-March, 2013 and currently 1606miles, Nov/Dec 13)


----------



## Alien8 (26 Dec 2013)

On my main commuter, so year round all weather riding, I get about 15/20k-miles from the rims before rebuilding. I use basic rims - currently Rigida Flyers. I choose my commute routes for minimal start/stopping so I guess this helps minimise rim wear from braking (and a fixed-wheel probably also helps). I replace the cartridge bearings about yearly but I find this can be quite variable - especially on the rear. Again, I use basic 6000-2RS bearings which are quite exposed in Novatec-like track hubs.

So, finger in the air, look after your wheels and hope to get one to two years from them before replacing something.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Dec 2013)

Just uploaded today's ride... I have averaged 15 mph this year over the 3000 miles I have covered. So happy with my performance, wouldn't have expected it when I got a bike in January


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I'm sure you could set that up



I just might


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> To you guys who have done over 8000 miles, how many years do you get out of a set of wheels? And what wheels have you got?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that next year I'll have to do at least 8000 miles as I've sold my car, so I'll have no option now my wife has nearly finished her degree and will be working from March onwards. I'm just wondering if my new set of Planet X el cheapo wheels will last the year.



Rather than sets of wheels, the question should be how many bikes. There is no way I could have done the miles I have done on one bike.

Back to wheels. My main bike is a Sirrus Elite (with disc brakes) I have done just shy of 8,000 on it this year and am already on the second set of wheels, I knackered the stock wheels when I hit a big pothole.

My Felt is on two sets of wheels, one with normal tyres, the other with ice tyres. Normal tyres/wheels now retired due to acquisition of the Sirrus.

My road bike is only 2,500 miles old and still on the stock wheels

So even though I do a bit more than your target, I am spreading it over 3 sets of wheels (if I don't change any in the year)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Dec 2013)

Cheers guys, well they arrived and they're true and spoke tension sounds even when plucked. They're Shimano Deore hubs so should be good for a year and at £129 a set that'll do me - they're disc brakes so the wheels will probably last as long as the bearing races.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Dec 2013)

Last week or so of fairly constant gales and rain/sleet/snow, I need 260km to hit my 10k target, so with only two days it looks unlikely, considering the forecast. Anyways, I can only try.....Or I could steal last years excess km and add it on to this ???


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2013)

Made my target yesterday, but still hoping to add to it.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Dec 2013)

9820km for the year, at 28 km/h ave, 349 hrs in the saddle, thats over two weeks on a bike !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2013)

Finished on 15,520 miles for the year


----------



## derrick (31 Dec 2013)

Just short of my second target, will have to try harder next year.


----------



## eck (31 Dec 2013)

A couple of days off, a combination of weather and CBA, has left me with 20263 slow km, so that will have to do. I didn't have any real target, but I'm happy enough with a monthly 1000 mile average.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Dec 2013)

eck said:


> A couple of days off, a combination of weather and CBA, has left me with 20263 slow km, so that will have to do. I didn't have any real target, but I'm happy enough with a monthly 1000 mile average.


good effort all round.


----------



## Leodis (31 Dec 2013)

So what happens for next year and the chart? I just created a new one but the ranking is knacked.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2013)

Leodis said:


> So what happens for next year and the chart? I just created a new one but the ranking is knacked.




Well it's not 2014 yet...


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jan 2014)

And so it begins........







The steady, unstoppable slide down the league table 

(But it took 2 days and 2 rides to get ahead of me )


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Jan 2014)

Just a reminder for those who may not have seen it but the owner of MCL is now requesting some financial support again this year. If you want to help then go to MCL site and click on Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> And so it begins........
> 
> View attachment 35453
> 
> ...





I'm going to enjoy it while I can, because it won't be long before I am knocked down a peg or two.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2014)

Keith Oates said:


> Just a reminder for those who may not have seen it but the owner of MCL is now requesting some financial support again this year. If you want to help then go to MCL site and click on Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Just bunged him a fiver....
So come on peeps. Help the guy out.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jan 2014)

Done.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jan 2014)

I've set a reasonable 5000 miles for 2014. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Leodis (3 Jan 2014)

I take it Turbo miles dont count?


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jan 2014)

Leodis said:


> I take it Turbo miles dont count?


You can count them towards your own totals if you file them as "other" but for the purposes of the CC group, no.


----------



## Leodis (3 Jan 2014)

Thanks, just thought I would check


----------



## Norry1 (3 Jan 2014)

Just tried to amend the target in my sig to 4,200 - and it gave me the error that only 1 picture was allowed. What have I done wrong?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2014)

Norry1 said:


> Just tried to amend the target in my sig to 4,200 - and it gave me the error that only 1 picture was allowed. What have I done wrong?




Just changed it for you so should change at the next update.


----------



## Norry1 (3 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Just changed it for you so should change at the next update.



Thanks mate - its right now


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Jan 2014)

Well I'm off the bottom - 24.6 miles with 650 metres ascent in horrendous weather very slow and now I'm coughing like mad (chest infection over the holidays) but it was worth it.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2014)

I hope that I will be well enough to get a few decent rides in this year, so I will start using MCL again. I will set myself a modest 3,650 mile target to start with and see how I get on with that. I can always increase that later if things are going well.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I hope that I will be well enough to get a few decent rides in this year, so I will start using MCL again. I will set myself a modest 3,650 mile target to start with and see how I get on with that. I can always increase that later if things are going well.


That's a decent target colinj, don't be so tough on yerself.


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I hope that I will be well enough to get a few decent rides in this year, so I will start using MCL again. I will set myself a modest 3,650 mile target to start with and see how I get on with that. I can always increase that later if things are going well.


Modest? 
That's the same target as mine 

Uncertain as to mileage this year as it depends where I end up working and whether or not my commuting mileage will be anywhere near what it has been, as long as I do more than skolly & Skud that'll do for me


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> That's a decent target colinj, don't be so tough on yerself.


I toyed with the idea of 3,650 km but decided to be more ambitious!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Modest?
> That's the same target as mine
> 
> Uncertain as to mileage this year as it depends where I end up working and whether or not my commuting mileage will be anywhere near what it has been, as long as I do more than skolly & Skud that'll do for me


But you wiped the floor with it the past couple of years! (Yes, I know that a bike commute makes it much easier to get the miles in.)

I am toying with the idea of doing some regular 'virtual commutes' this year. Instead of having breakfast then turning my compter on, I would ride a 20 mile loop, get washed and changed, then have breakfast and put the computer on!


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> But you wiped the floor with it the past couple of years! (Yes, I know that a bike commute makes it much easier to get the miles in.)
> 
> I am toying with the idea of doing some regular 'virtual commutes' this year. Instead of having breakfast then turning my compter on, I would ride a 20 mile loop, get washed and changed, then have breakfast and put the computer on!


4300 commuting miles last year versus 1700 leisure.
That's not a bad idea Colin, just remember you need to actually do it and not just think about it, especially when it's damp and gloomy outside.
That's the thing, on a commute it doesn't matter what the weather is like (within reason) I would just carry on, if it's just leisure rides I/we might be a bit more choosy


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> 4300 commuting miles last year versus 1700 leisure.
> That's not a bad idea Colin, just remember you need to actually do it and not just think about it, especially when it's damp and gloomy outside.
> That's the thing, on a commute it doesn't matter what the weather is like (within reason) I would just carry on, if it's just leisure rides I/we might be a bit more choosy


I know that they wouldn't count for MCL but I can always get in virtual miles on my gym bike when the weather is bad.

Over a year, I would get pretty fit on 3,650 road miles, plus gym bike 'miles', plus MTB miles, plus miles of hilly walks!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Jan 2014)

@Supersuperleeds @HLaB topping the charts already 
What are the mileage targets for this year gents ?


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jan 2014)

Sorry if it's the wrong place to ask, but I can't seem to join the Cyclechat group on MCL, is there a trick? The links to join don't seem to be working..
Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> Sorry if it's the wrong place to ask, but I can't seem to join the Cyclechat group on MCL, is there a trick? The links to join don't seem to be working..
> Thanks




I will send a message to Auntie Helen asking if she has received your request.
You using your CC name right?


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I will send a message to Auntie Helen asking if she has received your request.
> You using your CC name right?


 Thanks, and yes I am.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> Thanks, and yes I am.




OK will send a message.
Though MCL doesn't usually confirm that you ave sent a request.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> @Supersuperleeds @HLaB topping the charts already
> What are the mileage targets for this year gents ?



1000 miles a month for me, so 12,000 in total, my 15,000 for last year was a bit excessive, but if I'm getting close to it you never know!


----------



## Col5632 (6 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 1000 miles a month for me, so 12,000 in total, my 15,000 for last year was a bit excessive, but if I'm getting close to it you never know!



You know you have already done 361 eh?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2014)

Col5632 said:


> You know you have already done 361 eh?



If I keep this rate up I think I will either die from exhaustion or more than likely find myself divorced!


----------



## Col5632 (6 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If I keep this rate up I think I will either die from exhaustion or more than likely find myself divorced!



Think of all that cycling time you would get


----------



## HLaB (6 Jan 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> @Supersuperleeds @HLaB topping the charts already
> What are the mileage targets for this year gents ?


Ive met my target for the year, the national yearly average; I think I met it on Jan the 1st; anything else is a bonus. I'm not sure what the rest of Jan will bring; its already brought a collapsed bottom bracket. Perhaps 60miles at 18.4mph on Sunday wasn't a good idea after it collapsed on Saturday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2014)

HLaB said:


> Ive met my target for the year, the national yearly average; I think I met it on Jan the 1st; anything else is a bonus. I'm not sure what the rest of Jan will bring; its already brought a collapsed bottom bracket. Perhaps 60miles at 18.4mph on Sunday wasn't a good idea after it collapsed on Saturday.



I had to have the bottom bracket changed on Saturday, only done 8,000 miles on it, I got them to do it under warranty


----------



## HLaB (6 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had to have bracket changed saturday, only done 8,000 miles on it, I got them to do it under warranty


Mine had did just over the unlucky 13,000 miles, the last 2,500 have high rpm/ lower ring work. It failed loundly on Saturday but I decided I wanted to do the Sunday club run, 60 miles @ 18.4mph, probably wasn't the best idea!


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2014)

Dum de dum de dum......


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jan 2014)

Must. Ride. Bike.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Must. Ride. Bike.


mañana


----------



## Kies (9 Jan 2014)

Do turbo miles count????


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2014)

Kies said:


> Do turbo miles count????




only by the amount your turbo trainer moves along the room.

You can log, but on the 'add a ride' page, click the 'other' button. That way your turbo session wont be added to the Cycle Chat total (it does actually say on the Cycle Chat page 'no Turbo Miles')


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2014)

Kies said:


> Do turbo miles count????


No. But you're much better getting the bike out in the fresh air anyway.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jan 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Must. Ride. Bike.





martint235 said:


> No. But you're much better getting the bike out in the fresh air anyway.


Just seen this on Wiki...




Didn't know that about the gradient and length. I always thought it was a bit of a quick'n'easy blast, might have an hour or two to spare in the morning


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jan 2014)

Well, just got back and I don't know where they time the hill climb start from but from the pub at the bottom (The Oak?) to the summit took me slightly longer than 12 minutes, more like 10 minutes longer 

Any way, that's the pedalling pain completed. Just need a quick shower then it's pie pleasure time





Two cold meat pies from Ashton market hall


----------



## jayonabike (11 Jan 2014)

Had a good week this week. I had the week off work and managed to get out every day except Thursday (the wife had the day off so it was nice to go out for the day and have some quality time together)

Sat, Jan 11, 2014 - 64.18 mi [Cycling]


64.18 mi in 04:13:32 hours at 15.19 mi/h on Enigma Echo. [Cycling] Morning ride with Tom. Hemel - St.Albans - Sandridge - Lemsford - Wheathampstead - Harpenden - Redbourn - Gad Row - Studham - Dagnall - Ivinghoe - Tring - Aldbury - Ashridge - Little Gad - Gad Row - Redbourn - Home.
Tags:road
Fri, Jan 10, 2014 - 45.11 mi [Cycling]


45.11 mi in 02:45:22 hours at 16.37 mi/h on Enigma Echo. [Cycling] Afternoon ride. Hemel - Gad Row - Little Gad - Dagnall - Northall - Slapton - Mentmore - Wingrave - Long Marston - Tring - Pitstone - Ivinghoe - Dagnall - Studham - Gad Row - Home.
Tags:road
Wed, Jan 8, 2014 - 35.09 mi [Cycling]


35.09 mi in 02:14:10 hours at 15.69 mi/h on Enigma Echo. [Cycling] Had to go to the bike shop in St.Albans to buy a new bag as the zip on my saddle bag broke last night. After, I carried on for a few more miles. I had a puncture in the front wheel going down hill which was nice. A big slit in the side wall meant a spare bit of tyre had to be used to block the hole, so now I need to order a new tyre.
Hemel - St.Albans - Smallford - Lemsford - Wheathampstead - Harpenden - Redbourn - Piccotts End - Town Centre - Home
Tags:road
Tue, Jan 7, 2014 - 20.29 mi [Cycling]


20.29 mi in 01:11:29 hours at 17.03 mi/h on Enigma Echo. [Cycling] After waiting in for a couple of parcels and a break in the stormy weather I had an hour and a half before I had to be back home, so I did a quick 20 mile blast.
Hemel - St.Albans - Sandridge - Wheathampstead - Harpenden - Redbourn - Home.
Tags:road
Mon, Jan 6, 2014 - 52.29 mi [Cycling]


52.29 mi in 03:32:21 hours at 14.77 mi/h on Enigma Echo. [Cycling] Morning ride, the strong side wind then headwind most of the way round made it hard work, but a good ride.
Hemel - Redbourn - Gad Row - Markyate - Dunstable Downs - Tottenhoe - Slapton - Cheddington - Long Marston - Tring - Aldbury - Ashridge - Little Gad - Nettleden - Potten End - Boxmoor - Home.
Tags:road


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jan 2014)

Just found this, got my MCL account up & running, and I am finding it a great motivator to engage in some weekend rides to get the miles up. With 3 kids to get out of the house one of whom has bathtime at 7pm, extending my ride in beyond 10 miles can be awkward !

Absolutely in awe of the top performers !


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Just seen this on Wiki...
> View attachment 35948
> 
> Didn't know that about the gradient and length. I always thought it was a bit of a quick'n'easy blast, might have an hour or two to spare in the morning


I don't think it is 7%. I struggled a bit on that climb the first time I tackled it when I was unfit but felt fine on it the second time so I would say it is quite a bit less than 7%. I'll check ...

Hmm, I just checked it on my OS mapping software and it averages 6.3% for the last 5.1 km. I would have thought 4.5% - I must have been fitter than I thought the last time I rode up it!

It's a remarkably steady gradient all the way up - very good for settling into a rhythm on.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Jan 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> Just found this, got my MCL account up & running, and I am finding it a great motivator to engage in some weekend rides to get the miles up. With 3 kids to get out of the house one of whom has bathtime at 7pm, extending my ride in beyond 10 miles can be awkward !
> 
> Absolutely in awe of the top performers !



It is a good motivator. 
Although Mr Motivator himself would not stand a chance with @Supersuperleeds knocking about. Still no sign of fading even if the 1000 mile a month mark has already been past. that man.


----------



## MichaelO (28 Jan 2014)

Just signed up to this to track 2014 miles. I presume I'm not missing anything in thinking you add rides "manually"? And I need to sort out the sig thing with the target/miles complete.


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Just signed up to this to track 2014 miles. I presume I'm not missing anything in thinking you add rides "manually"? And I need to sort out the sig thing with the target/miles complete.


Yes manual input only, don't think you can a mcl sig and a veloviewer one at the same time though.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2014)

MichaelO said:


> Just signed up to this to track 2014 miles. I presume I'm not missing anything in thinking you add rides "manually"? And I need to sort out the sig thing with the target/miles complete.





potsy said:


> Yes manual input only, *don't think you can a mcl sig and a veloviewer one at the same time though*.




Potsy is indeed quite right.... for once


----------



## MichaelO (29 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Yes manual input only, don't think you can a mcl sig and a veloviewer one at the same time though.


Thanks - I was going to ditch the veloviewer one - if I had more KOM's I may well have kept it


----------



## 400bhp (12 Mar 2014)

Has the csv download option stopped working?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2014)

400bhp said:


> Has the csv download option stopped working?



@400bhp still working for me


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Potsy is indeed quite right.... for once



Well it had to happen sooner or later


----------



## young Ed (18 Mar 2014)

i entered my 15 mile commute today on the mycycling log website and it is still displaying the same 165 miles in my signature it did yesterday? any ideas?
it was entered on the mycyclinglog website a few hours ago so should have cleared and been updated by now
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2014)

It's Australian based. Be patient. Sometimes it takes a while to update.


----------



## young Ed (18 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It's Australian based. Be patient. Sometimes it takes a while to update.


normally takes up to about 15 mins for me
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> normally takes up to about 15 mins for me
> Cheers Ed




I know exactly how long it takes Ed. I have been using it for 5 years thank you.
And it's not site support. Have asked this thread to be moved.


----------



## young Ed (18 Mar 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I know exactly how long it takes Ed. I have been using it for 5 years thank you.
> And it's not site support. Have asked this thread to be moved.


sorry!
sorry i though it might fit into site support as it is a feature of the sight but i guess shaun does not control this it is just content placed on the site so maybe not and you being a more senior member probably has a better idea of where it belongs :thumbup: anyway thanks
Cheers Ed


----------



## I like Skol (18 Mar 2014)

Try using the search function occasionally Ed. This topic has been covered before in some detail


----------



## Kookas (18 Mar 2014)

I find it to be instant normally.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Mar 2014)

Exercise ticker not being updated in posts, but updates in my account details?? Normally updates instantly.


----------



## young Ed (19 Mar 2014)

no worries i will just wait
it does mean i am hopefully pleasantly surprised by what i have reached when it does work! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## coffeejo (19 Mar 2014)

Is it just me or is the new ticker not updating?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2014)

Nor is the older ticker. Think Lock @ MCL needs to give the server a kick.


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Mar 2014)

Ticker Factory now updating OK


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Ticker Factory now updating OK




MCL ticker also.. Lock kicked the server....


----------



## BSRU (19 Jun 2014)

Two years, five months and 19 days since I started logging my rides to MyCyclingLog.
With today's effort it will mean I pass 30,000 kms


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2014)

BSRU said:


> Two years, five months and 19 days since I started logging my rides to MyCyclingLog.
> With today's effort it will mean I pass 30,000 kms



Nice one Squire.. Good going

Off to have a look too 

Started logging on MCL 13th January 2010 after the great exodus from the previous logging site.( Can't bloody remember it's name)

So 46614.27 of your British Imperial miles which is 75002.36 of your foreign KlickyMeters.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2014)

I forget when I started logging but i think I back logged about 15-20,000miles and I'm currently just under 70,000


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2014)

25th November 2012 I logged my first ride, I'm up to 24,795 miles


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2014)

Well, I can't compete with you lot, but today is the first day that I have actually been ahead of my target since I signed up for MCL about 4 years ago! (I have a good excuse for not managing it in 2012 and 2013 ...)

My target this year is a fairly modest 3,650 miles (10 miles a day) and I am now 4 miles up on where I should be at that average mileage per day. 

Maybe I will try for 5,200 miles in 2015 - 100 miles a week.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

I have lost interest in recording miles. 

I'm not saying it's not a good thing, just that I have lost interest.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Although I did log a couple of rides recently. But I miss out more than I record.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Aug 2014)

Appears to be offline today. Or maybe its just me.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Appears to be offline today. Or maybe its just me.




Seems so.
Was working this morning as I uploaded my commute ride.


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Started logging on MCL 13th January 2010 after the great exodus from the previous logging site.( Can't bloody remember it's name)


I had to look it up as couldn't remember either, it was cyclogs.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2014)

potsy said:


> I had to look it up as couldn't remember either, it was cyclogs.




Thats the one


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Aug 2014)

Weird, but the Ticker Factory one isn't allowing me to update it today either.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Aug 2014)

I've managed to update my evening commute details


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2014)

yup, working at the mo..


----------



## jayonabike (14 Aug 2014)

Anyone else having problems, all I get is this message

*Fatal error*: Call to undefined method MDB2_Error::numRows() in */home/mikwatdotcom/mycyclinglog.com/common/util/session.inc.php* on line *60*


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2014)

yup, down again


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (14 Aug 2014)




----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2014)

I thought that voluntary donations were supposed to be enough for the site owner to keep it running reliably?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I thought that voluntary donations were supposed to be enough for the site owner to keep it running reliably?




You would think so


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2014)

Still not working


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Aug 2014)

Nor is TickerFactory, but I think that's just coincidental!


----------



## Baggy (15 Aug 2014)

I've just tweeted 'em. They don't appear to be very active on twitter, but you never know.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Aug 2014)

Still down. I wonder if it's permanent.


----------



## terry_gardener (16 Aug 2014)

still seems down, any news yet


----------



## Baggy (16 Aug 2014)

No reply on twitter.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Aug 2014)

Baggy said:


> No reply on twitter.


I wouldn't hold your breath, his last tweet was in October 2012


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2014)

If the site comes back up, I am going to download my ride data, in case it dies for good.


----------



## martint235 (16 Aug 2014)

Baggy said:


> No reply on twitter.





jayonabike said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath, his last tweet was in October 2012


I think he's Australian too so different hours.

Even though he's got contributions, I wouldn't be over critical of the guy. It probably takes a fair bit of work to keep it up and running.


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Aug 2014)

TickerFactory now OK


----------



## Baggy (16 Aug 2014)

I know, that's why I said above they weren't vey active on twitter...


jayonabike said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath, his last tweet was in October 2012


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2014)

ColinJ said:


> If the site comes back up, I am going to download my ride data, in case it dies for good.




Was thinking on the same lines Col.


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Aug 2014)

I keep a full record in an excel file that I started in 2002 so that,s my back up if he does pull the plug.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baggy (19 Aug 2014)

Well, they've tweeted to say sorry for he down time, and it's back :-)


----------



## annedonnelly (19 Aug 2014)

Yeah, up at the minute and I've downloaded all my data. Might just go back to my trusty spreadsheet


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2014)

Seems to be down again...same for others?


----------



## jayonabike (25 Sep 2014)

Yep, down for me too


----------



## jayonabike (25 Sep 2014)

Back up now.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Sep 2014)

Nope, still NFG I am afraid.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2014)

I used it fine about an hour or so ago


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2014)

Deffo working


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2014)

Wasn't working for me when I tried at 8.30pm but have just managed to log my commute now


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> Wasn't working for me when I tried at 8.30pm but have just managed to log my commute now


Blimey, you've been slacking - I am actually 328 miles ahead of you so far this year!


----------



## I like Skol (31 Dec 2014)

MODS. You can lock this thread now, I'm done with a full 12hrs to spare.....


----------



## DCLane (31 Dec 2014)

I'm done as well - just under 8900 miles for 2014.


----------



## potsy (31 Dec 2014)

I'm done too, target has been lowered 3 times but I still didn't manage it


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2014)

I managed 99.2% of my 3,650 mile target but the last 31 miles were scuppered by picking up a nasty bug over Christmas. I had only 31 miles left to do and toyed with trying to do them today, but a stroll to the post office to collect a parcel was enough to convince me not to be stupid - 10 minutes of walking was as much as I wanted to do.



potsy said:


> I'm done too, target has been lowered 3 times but I still didn't manage it


Oh well - fresh start in 2015? 

When I feel better and start riding again, I'll organise a Waddington ride from Hebden Bridge. It wouldn't be quite the same without you so I hope you will join us!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I managed 99.2% of my 3,650 mile target but the last 31 miles were scuppered by picking up a nasty bug over Christmas. I had only 31 miles left to do and toyed with trying to do them today, but a stroll to the post office to collect a parcel was enough to convince me not to be stupid - 10 minutes of walking was as much as I wanted to do.
> 
> 
> Oh well - fresh start in 2015?
> ...



I have done BA cycling in the last 2 months and less than 2000 miles this year, but I have done a lot of walking and ironically in the last 2 months I have lost nearly a stone  I assume you are doing the ride again in march/april or when ever it was I will probably pop along as long as it is warmish


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (31 Dec 2014)

I only have about 4500miles to go, if I nip out now i might get them in?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I have done BA cycling in the last 2 months and less than 2000 miles this year, but I have done a lot of walking and ironically in the last 2 months I have lost nearly a stone  I assume you are doing the ride again in march/april or when ever it was I will probably pop along as long as it is warmish


Yes, I am doing an exact re-run of this year's Glasson Dock ride at the end of March. I'll start a new ride thread at the start of February.

Will start a thread about a Waddington ride once we get into January.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, I am doing an exact re-run of this year's Glasson Dock ride at the end of March. I'll start a new ride thread at the start of February.




Good I look forward to it


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jan 2015)

Why is the site always down?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2015)

Col5632 said:


> Why is the site always down?




It's working for me right now


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It's working for me right now



Not working for me, just says "
*This web page is not available"*


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2015)

Col5632 said:


> Not working for me, just says "
> *This web page is not available"*




Strange.
Am still in the site to update stuff and is working fine.


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jan 2015)

It seems to be working fine on my phone but not pc


----------



## Fubar (7 Jan 2015)

Col5632 said:


> It seems to be working fine on my phone but not pc



working on my pc last night at home and right now at work - must just be you...


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jan 2015)

Fubar said:


> working on my pc last night at home and right now at work - must just be you...



It clearly hates me, updated it on my phone so its all good 

Defo aint working on work pc though


----------



## Fubar (7 Jan 2015)

Col5632 said:


> It clearly hates me, updated it on my phone so its all good
> 
> Defo aint working on work pc though



...or your boss has blocked you.


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jan 2015)

Fubar said:


> ...or your boss has blocked you.



Surely he would block here first lol

We don't have any restrictions on what we can visit and it doesn't show like its blocked, tried chrome and internet explorer and neither work lol


----------



## Fubar (7 Jan 2015)

Col5632 said:


> Surely he would block here first lol
> 
> We don't have any restrictions on what we can visit and it doesn't show like its blocked, tried chrome and internet explorer and neither work lol



Def just you then!


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jan 2015)

Fubar said:


> Def just you then!



It clearly doesn't want me to add all my hundreds of miles


----------



## Fubar (7 Jan 2015)

Col5632 said:


> It clearly doesn't want me to add all my hundreds of miles


----------



## jayonabike (7 Jan 2015)

Working fine for me, just been and had a look.


----------



## Glow worm (7 Jan 2015)

Just joined MyCyclingLog and it seems to be working. Now to get the miles in!


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jan 2015)

I added some miles a few days ago and didn't get the MDB2 error warning! What's going on?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I added some miles a few days ago and didn't get the MDB2 error warning! What's going on?



That's been fixed now for a week.


----------



## redflightuk (26 May 2015)

Just added my miles for the year so far, hope to be adding many more over the next few months.


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2015)

redflightuk said:


> Just added my miles for the year so far, hope to be adding many more over the next few months.




Good, no more slacking now...


----------



## redflightuk (26 May 2015)

I'll try not to Ian.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2016)

Looks like MCL website is down.
Or is it just me?


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Jul 2016)

For me too.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2016)

And me. I was thinking the other day that I needed to do a backup of my data but forgot to do it. I hope it comes back up ... (it usually does)


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2016)

It is back up, but for how long ...?

I think it is time to _DO_ a back up!


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Jul 2016)

Possibly, but other sites were on line when this one was still down.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2016)

Is back up and running again


----------



## I like Skol (20 Oct 2016)

My MCL ticker hasn't updated since I added a ride last Saturday so is missing entries made on Sun-Wed. Is it just me?


----------



## Glow worm (20 Oct 2016)

I like Skol said:


> My MCL ticker hasn't updated since I added a ride last Saturday so is missing entries made on Sun-Wed. Is it just me?



No not just you - I'd noticed that too as it's the same here. Just not updating the ticker. The site itself seems to be fine.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Oct 2016)

Glow worm said:


> No not just you - I'd noticed that too as it's the same here. Just not updating the ticker. The site itself seems to be fine.


Yeah but, you're ahead of target. I am chasing the pesky red line of my recently increased target.....


----------



## Glow worm (20 Oct 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Yeah but, you're ahead of target. I am chasing the pesky red line of my recently increased target.....



You'll get there! I'm supposed to be doing a 38 miler back to Norfolk tonight but it's windy, cold and lashing down here - not sure I'm really up for it, so the pesky red line might start to catch up!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2016)

I like Skol said:


> My MCL ticker hasn't updated since I added a ride last Saturday so is missing entries made on Sun-Wed. Is it just me?




@TimO


----------



## HLaB (20 Oct 2016)

I email-ed the folks at McGalliard about a problem that is probably similar. Turns out they had to alter their setting s to get them to talk to MCL.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Oct 2016)

My ticker isn't up to date either.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My ticker isn't up to date either.




I'll ping TimO on facebook


----------



## HLaB (21 Oct 2016)

It was a simple code fix for McGalliard I think.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Oct 2016)

HLaB said:


> It was a simple code fix for McGalliard I think.


Ah, that's why the app was not working.
I did not want to disturb @jefmcg so I uploaded manually.


----------



## HLaB (21 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ah, that's why the app was not working.
> I did not want to disturb @jefmcg so I uploaded manually.


Yip some setting on MCL changed. I entered in Mondays commute manually but emailed them when it was still the same a few days later.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Oct 2016)

I am not sure the problem is with the ticker, but the fix to make my code work again was changing _http _ to _https _to match a change that was quietly made to MCL.

(I guess the same change will need to be made to the ticker code)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Oct 2016)

I've tried changing the code in the sig to change http to https but it didn't work. Might be to do with having to set the sig up in notepad and then copying it across which I didn't do!


----------



## jefmcg (22 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've tried changing the code in the sig to change http to https but it didn't work. Might be to do with having to set the sig up in notepad and then copying it across which I didn't do!



Valiant attempt , but the fix needs to be in the source code of the ticker. 

The other fix would be to get mcl to undo the change (or better still support both protocols for a while until tim o wakes up )


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Valiant attempt , but the fix needs to be in the source code of the ticker.
> 
> The other fix would be to get mcl to undo the change (or better still support both protocols for a while until tim o wakes up )



I'll PM him again


----------



## TimO (22 Oct 2016)

I'm trying to check things, but I can't find the username or password to access the site. I thought it was in a CycleChat conversation, but have so far failed to find it on CycleChat, YACF or my email.

If all else fails, I'll contact Shaun. I doubt the change will need to be anything too radical.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Oct 2016)

TimO said:


> I'm trying to check things, but I can't find the username or password to access the site. I thought it was in a CycleChat conversation, but have so far failed to find it on CycleChat, YACF or my email.
> 
> If all else fails, I'll contact Shaun. I doubt the change will need to be anything too radical.


FYI, this is the log msg that I was getting on my site

```
2016-10-18 10:54:03: MCL get URL http://www.mycyclinglog.com/api/restserver.php?method=ride.list&limit=0&offset=0
2016-10-18 10:54:03: <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<html><head>
<title>302 Found</title>
</head><body>
<h1>Found</h1>
<p>The document has moved <a href="https://www.mycyclinglog.com/api/restserver.php?method=ride.list&amp;limit=0&amp;offset=0">here</a>.</p>
<hr>
<address>Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at www.mycyclinglog.com Port 80</address>
</body></html>
```

And as I say, the fix was simply to change the MCL url from http to https. I assume your fix will be the same.


----------



## TimO (22 Oct 2016)

I had a quick fiddle, and it seems to have updated. I think something about the caching may have gotten confused, and forcing it to reload has got things working again. It's possible that it won't reload again, so I need to look at the code a bit more carefully on Monday, and work out how I wrote it ! It isn't anything to do with the http vs https, since I don't use the API. The information that the log needs isn't available via the API, so I have to scrape the webpages with some REs. I checked that much, and the webpage looks like it's being pulled correctly (I use PHP's curl library for that).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Oct 2016)

TimO said:


> I had a quick fiddle, and it seems to have updated. I think something about the caching may have gotten confused, and forcing it to reload has got things working again. It's possible that it won't reload again, so I need to look at the code a bit more carefully on Monday, and work out how I wrote it ! It isn't anything to do with the http vs https, since I don't use the API. The information that the log needs isn't available via the API, so I have to scrape the webpages with some REs. I checked that much, and the webpage looks like it's being pulled correctly (I use PHP's curl library for that).



Cheers, mines updated


----------



## jefmcg (22 Oct 2016)

Oh, I use some curl too - I wonder if that part is broken...ugh ... getting an error. Bugger, now I have to do some actual work.


----------



## TimO (22 Oct 2016)

It looks like it's only updating when forced too, which shouldn't be a fault with the way the data is extracted from the MyCyclingLog website. I'll have to look at the code more carefully, tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2016)

..and with this mornings commute it takes me above 10,000 miles for the year.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2016)

What happened to my MCL ticker???
Now @potsy will think he won the challenge!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What happened to my MCL ticker???
> Now @potsy will think he won the challenge!




Look up thread.


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What happened to my MCL ticker???
> Now @potsy will think he won the challenge!


It better not have written my thousands of miles off when it returns


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2016)

potsy said:


> It better not have written my thousands of miles off when it returns


Wot 1000????


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Oct 2016)

Test.

<best alllo allo accent> I have a dickie ticker </accent>


----------



## I like Skol (27 Oct 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Test.
> 
> <best alllo allo accent> I have a dodgy ticker </accent>


Now look what you've done, it's fubar'd now!


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Now look what you've done, it's fubar'd now!


It might have been that 4 miler I logged last week that broke the camels back


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2016)

potsy said:


> It might have been that 4 miler I logged last week that broke the camels back



Shock headline: Potsy rides bike!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> Shock headline: Potsy rides bike!



He admitted to logging a ride, he didn't say he actually went out and rode it.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> Shock headline: Potsy rides bike!


He said he logged a 4 miler, he doesn't claim to have actually ridden that far 

EDIT: DOH!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Oct 2016)

I like Skol said:


> He said he logged a 4 miler, he doesn't claim to have actually ridden that far



Sod the closeness of the posting, I'm claiming a TMN for that


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Oct 2016)

Ah, fixed it


----------



## I like Skol (27 Oct 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Ah, fixed it


I can see through your feeble forgery because 75% of your 4000 mile target is 3000. That is a poorly edited screenshot from 324 miles ago! How very dare you.


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Oct 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I can see through your feeble forgery because 75% of your 4000 mile target is 3000. That is a poorly edited screenshot from 324 miles ago! How very dare you.


Damn you Holmes.


----------



## DCLane (28 Oct 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Damn you Holmes.



At least you could have made you 1st and completed 33338 of 40000 miles


----------



## I like Skol (28 Oct 2016)

I don't know how he does it. That leaway bloke covers mega miles and still finds time to post here


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I don't know how he does it. That leaway bloke covers mega miles and still finds time to post here



I reckon he must be digitally doping.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Nov 2016)

Well, that's seriously messed up!

The biggest shock is how @potsy has done so well out of it. I wonder if he has had a hand in this?







AND, and, and where have my 3000 miles gone?















I think someone is avin a larf! Wouldn't be surprised if @Shaun or @fossyant are larkin about behind the scenes? Anyway, I am going to leave the room for a little while and when I come back I expect things to be sorted out and back where they should be or else there will be trouble!


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2016)

Good to see the tickers are now displaying more accurate figures, well done guys


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Nov 2016)

Oh my, where do I stand?
I've not synced to MCL for a while, maybe I'm ok


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Nov 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh my, where do I stand?
> I've not synced to MCL for a while, maybe I'm ok


Erm, no, I don't even exist anymore


----------



## I like Skol (5 Nov 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Erm, no, I don't even exist anymore


Neither does @skudupnorth it seems. I need to check my SIG details haven't been hacked!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Neither does @skudupnorth it seems. I need to check my SIG details haven't been hacked!



Shaun has used some old data to try and get rid of the user errors.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Nov 2016)

How do I get my box back,i'm missing it


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Nov 2016)

skudupnorth said:


> How do I get my box back,i'm missing it


I'm missing miles!
Every time I upload a block of commutes to Strava one day or two go missing, then they show up a few hours later 
You're right though, I miss my box too


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2016)

skudupnorth said:


> How do I get my box back,i'm missing it


Only the serious cyclists have got their boxes back


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Nov 2016)

I guess we will have to remain box-less


----------



## I like Skol (8 Nov 2016)

skudupnorth said:


> I guess we will have to remain box-less


I may just change my SIG to say 'I AM the best, alright!'


----------



## EasyPeez (16 Nov 2016)

Apologies for not having time to read this whole thread...

My MCL account seems to be functioning fine. I don't use Strava or any of that modern voodoo so no syncing going on other than to this CC profile. Is there a way for me to get my ticker up again or is it gone for good?

Cheers.


----------



## derrick (16 Nov 2016)

I dropped from 15th to 84th 0vernight, i was well up into the 5000 miles.


----------



## Leaway2 (17 Nov 2016)

I have stayed the same for a long time now


----------



## derrick (17 Nov 2016)

According to Strava i have done,
*THIS YEAR*
5,488 / Every mile was loged on My cycling log.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Dec 2017)

Is mycycling log off line for everyone ?


----------



## si_c (29 Dec 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Is mycycling log off line for everyone ?



Website seems up, maybe they are doing some work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2017)

I couldn't get on it earlier


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2017)

Seems to be down for the moment.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Dec 2017)

Yup, can't log in.


----------



## EasyPeez (31 Dec 2017)

Nor me.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2017)

I wouldn't worry. It's not unknown for the site to be down for a couple of weeks. It always pop's back up again.


----------



## Telemark (7 Jan 2018)

Fingers still crossed...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2018)

Telemark said:


> Fingers still crossed...


There's always Strava ....


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2018)

It's back up and running


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2018)

Brillant really missed it


----------



## si_c (10 Jan 2018)

Good good.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (10 Jan 2018)

Great stuff. Not that I've got much to add so far this year!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2018)

All updated


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2018)

And ... backed up!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2018)

I fell 7% short of last year's 4,085 mile target so this year I decided to be more realistic and ...





... INCREASE it to 5,200 miles, a nice target of 100 miles a week!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> ... INCREASE it to 5,200 miles, a nice target of 100 miles a week!


[envious] ... Ahhh, you retired people .... [/envious]


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> [envious] ... Ahhh, you retired people .... [/envious]


Unfortunately, only _SEMI_-retired!  (I have a funding gap which needs to be closed, and 2 years more NI contributions to pay to qualify for my full state pension. After that, phew!)


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2018)

So, I started logging my cycle rides in January 2009. On today's commute I passed the 'magical' 100,000 miles logged point.

Ok that's not Steve Abraham league, but not bad for a commuter/leisure cyclist methinks.
So I'm doing a little of my own blowing ones own trumpet today.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So, I started logging my cycle rides in January 2009. On today's commute I passed the 'magical' 100,000 miles logged point.
> 
> Ok that's not Steve Abraham league, but not bad for a commuter/leisure cyclist methinks.
> So I'm doing a little of my own blowing ones own trumpet today.


Well done that man


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So, I started logging my cycle rides in January 2009. On today's commute I passed the 'magical' 100,000 miles logged point.
> 
> Ok that's not Steve Abraham league, but not bad for a commuter/leisure cyclist methinks.
> So I'm doing a little of my own blowing ones own trumpet today.


Nice one!
I can't quite match that, but I started logging my rides in late 2009, and in about 8.25 years I've done about 78,000 miles (or 125,000km) on both my bikes.


----------



## si_c (13 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So, I started logging my cycle rides in January 2009. On today's commute I passed the 'magical' 100,000 miles logged point.
> 
> Ok that's not Steve Abraham league, but not bad for a commuter/leisure cyclist methinks.
> So I'm doing a little of my own blowing ones own trumpet today.



Well done, that's great going! See how far you can go in the next 9 years!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Nice one!
> I can't quite match that, but I started logging my rides in late 2009, and in about 8.25 years I've done about 78,000 miles (or 125,000km) on both my bikes.


Cheers Vic.
It took 10 bikes for me.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2018)

si_c said:


> Well done, that's great going! See how far you can go in the next 9 years!




Cheers Si
Well, I have cut back on my commute and weekend rides this year so not so much mileage from now on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So, I started logging my cycle rides in January 2009. On today's commute I passed the 'magical' 100,000 miles logged point.
> 
> Ok that's not Steve Abraham league, but not bad for a commuter/leisure cyclist methinks.
> So I'm doing a little of my own blowing ones own trumpet today.



That post deserves more than a like, so have one of these as well


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That post deserves more than a like, so have one of these as well


Cheers Chris.
I suspect you're not very far behind me with your mega miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers Chris.
> I suspect you're not very far behind me with your mega miles.



Fingers crossed it will be late March early April


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2018)

Completed my 100,000 today


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Completed my 100,000 today


Well done


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Completed my 100,000 today


Welcome to the club.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So, I started logging my cycle rides in January 2009. On today's commute I passed the 'magical' 100,000 miles logged point.





Supersuperleeds said:


> Completed my 100,000 today


If you guys had pointed your bikes straight up, instead of going round in circles, this (according to google) is what you would see over your shoulder:







Still, that would be a lot of climbing!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jun 2018)

My rides on Strava measure elevation in feet but mycyclelog seems to have started in around June measuring in meters making the graphs comparing previous month's useless . Is there any to to set units can find miles or Kms but not feet / meters ? Has anyone else noticed as change in elevation recording ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> My rides on Strava measure elevation in feet but mycyclelog seems to have started in around June measuring in meters making the graphs comparing previous month's useless . Is there any to to set units can find miles or Kms but not feet / meters ? Has anyone else noticed as change in elevation recording ?



Do you use @jefmcg website to upload them from Strava? if so there is a check box to bring the data in as feet and not metres


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jun 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do you use @jefmcg website to upload them from Strava? if so there is a check box to bring the data in as feet and not metres
> 
> View attachment 416609


Thanks for that I must have included it at some point all sorted now


----------



## HLaB (28 Jun 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Completed my 100,000 today


I've not looked at the site in ages I just use the @jefmcg site to keep it up to date. Apparently I'm at 121k miles I past 100k miles at the end of 2016 I think.


----------



## DCLane (2 Nov 2019)

Looks like this may be the end for Mycyclinglog: https://www.mycyclinglog.com/

Export data is the only option available


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2019)

DCLane said:


> Looks like this may be the end for Mycyclinglog: https://www.mycyclinglog.com/
> 
> Export data is the only option available


That's crap


----------



## redflightuk (6 Nov 2019)

What Ian said.
Managed to download all my rides on to my phone (it's my only internet access).


----------

